# 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden



## sascha (29 Mai 2006)

*0137-Lockanrufe ab Pfingsten 2006: Hier melden*

Zur besseren Übersichtlichkeit starten wir hier einen neuen Thread zu Lockanrufen mit 0137-Nummern. Wer Opfer eines Lockanrufs mit einer 0137-Nummer *ab Pfingsten 2006 (also ab 01.06.06)* wurde, kann diesen hier melden.

*Zur Beachtung:*

1. Bitte melden Sie in Ihrem Posting die betreffende 0137-Nummer, den Zeitpunkt des Anrufs bei Ihnen sowie das betroffene Netz (T-Mobile, Vodafone...).

2. Teilen Sie mit, ob Sie zurückgerufen haben und ggf, welche Kosten Ihnen dadurch entstanden sind.

3. Bitte beachten Sie, dass alleine die Meldung hier den Abzockern nicht das Handwerk legen wird. Melden Sie den Missbrauch deshalb unbedingt auch der zuständigen Bundesnetzagentur ([email protected]). Ein Musterschreiben finden Sie zum Beispiel hier: http://www.dialerschutz.de/0137-handy-lockanruf.php

4. Nach Meldung an die Bundesnetzagentur erhalten Sie eine Eingangsbestätigung mit Aktenzeichen. Prüfen Sie einige Wochen später auf den Seiten der Behörde auch, ob diese den Abzockern verboten hat, für die 0137-Anrufe Geld zu verlangen. Im Falle eines so genannten Rechnungslegungsverbots können Sie die Bezahlung der aufgelaufenen Kosten verweigern.

5. Erstatten Sie in dem Fall, dass Sie finanziell geschädigt wurden, Strafanzeige bei Ihrer zuständigen Polizeidienststelle oder Staatsanwaltschaft wegen Verdachts des Betruges und des gewerbsmäßigen und bandenmäßigen Betruges. Dies ist auch schriftlich möglich. Eine direkte Übersendung an die Staatsanwaltschaft hat dabei den Vorteil, dass die Anzeige nicht unter einem dicken Aktenstapel "verschwindet". Legen Sie der Anzeige ein Foto Ihres Handydisplays mit dem Lockanruf bei (auch auf Kopierer legen geht) bei. Verweisen Sie die Beamten dabei auch auf dieses Forum und auf die Berichte über frühere Wellen von Lockanrufen (z.B. http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=358). Nur so sehen die Beamten, dass der Schaden eben nicht "nur" bei ein bis zwei Euro liegt, sondern dass viel mehr Handybesitzer betroffen sind - mit entsprechen hohem Schaden.

6. Finden Sie heraus, wem die Nummer zugeteilt wurde. Dies ist über die Internetseite der Bundesnetzagentur http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/enid/6f0bd698a114887fb01c84d130b09b77,0/_ss37/___ss37_MABEZ_belegte_RNB_18z.html 
möglich. Fordern Sie das Unternehmen dann per Mail oder schriftlich auf, Ihnen den Letztverantwortlichen der Abzocke mitzuteilen. Teilen Sie diesen  auch der Polizei mit.

7. Wenn Sie Anzeige erstattet haben, teilen Sie im Forum mit, bei welcher Dienststelle Sie Anzeige erstattet haben (betroffene 0137-Nummer dabei nicht vergessen).

8. Bitte beachten Sie beim Schreiben in diesem Forum die Nutzungsbedingungen. Das bedeutet vor allem, dass Sie in Ihren Beiträgen auf die Nennung von Namen, Mailadressen, Beschimpfungen und rechtlichen Bewertungen verzichten.

Vielen Dank!

Sascha
Admin


----------



## Salmosalar (2 Juni 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Habe euch erst jetzt gefunden, mein Lockanruf war schon vor Pfingsten:

Am 25.5.06  von der Nummer: 0137 766 12 15

Laut Handyrechnung (Vodafone/Mobilcom) entstehen mir durch meinen dummen Rückruf Kosten von 1,71 €

Gruß Salmosalar


----------



## firefoxfan (2 Juni 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

0137 7661214 Versatel

Antwort von Versatel:

der Inhaber des Anschlusses 0137-7661214 ist:

Eros-Video-Entertainment LTD
P***** S*****
20/22 Bedford Row
London WC IR4JS
Great Britain
Tel: 00436503201131


----------



## dvill (3 Juni 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Ich eröffne den Reigen.

Anruf in Abwesenheit (Dauer 3 Sek.): *01377893010*
3.6.06, 11:02 Uhr
D1-Netz

Die Zielnummer wurde nie für Handyschnickschnack oder Gruß- oder Chatnepp verbrannt. Hier werden offensichtlich Nummernblöcke systematisch abgearbeitet.

Dietmar Vill

PS: Doku mit Scanner ist leicher als mit Photo.


----------



## SEP (3 Juni 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Doku mit Scanner ist leicher als mit Photo.


:lol:
Gute Idee ...


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Juni 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Habe ich heute bekommen!

+491377893027   im Netz von Vodafone    04.06.06  10:16

Meldung an Bnetza als Fax habe ich gemacht!!!

Frohe Pfingsten an alle!


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Juni 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Lockanruf 0137 7893027 am 4.6.2006 11:46 über Vodafone erhalten (natürlich nicht geantwortet)/ Behörde verständigt. (FRECHHEIT!!!)
Muss man sich einfach wehren


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Juni 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Hallo, haben heute Anrufe von 0137 7893020 erhalten.
Haben natürlich zurückgerufen, na super! Haben nicht daran gedacht das die 0137 Nummern Sondernummern sind, dachten es wäre ein Bekannter. Dahinter steckt irgend eine Segel/Flugschule. Es lief eine Bandansage man sollte auf eine internetseite gehen. Hab leider die Adresse vergessen und hab natürlich auch keine Lust anzurfen.

Anruf war um 17:03:36 Uhr.

Schicken Jetzt mal eine Nachricht an die Bundesnetzagentur.

PS: Bin durch das surfen bei Google auf das Forum gestoßen. Super Infos!


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Juni 2006)

*0137789302 Verdacht einer Lockrufnummer?*

Hallo, ich wurde heute um 19.54 angerufen, 1 x klingeln lassen, dann weg: im Handydisplay diese nummer als entgangen.
Ist dies eine bekannte Abzockernummer?

LG Jan


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Juni 2006)

*Lockruf 0137 789 302 am 5.6.2006 um 19.54 im O2-Netz*

Habe heute ABend diesen Anruf bekommen und nicht zurückgerufen. Werde morgen diese Meldung ausfüllen und per Mail abschicken.

Danke für die Arbeit, und wer oder was hängt mit meinem ANruf zusammen?

Grüße, Jan


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Juni 2006)

*AW: 0137789302 Verdacht einer Lockrufnummer?*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, ich wurde heute um 19.54 angerufen, 1 x klingeln lassen, dann weg: im Handydisplay diese nummer als entgangen.
> Ist dies eine bekannte Abzockernummer?
> LG Jan


0137789302x ? Da fehlt noch was - dann gehörts hier hin:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40814


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Juni 2006)

*AW: Lockruf 0137 789 302 am 5.6.2006 um 19.54 im O2-Netz*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Habe heute ABend diesen Anruf bekommen und nicht zurückgerufen. Werde morgen diese Meldung ausfüllen und per Mail abschicken.
> Danke für die Arbeit, und wer oder was hängt mit meinem ANruf zusammen?
> Grüße, Jan


Wenn Du die Nummer korrekt abgeschrieben hast (es fehlt eine Ziffer), dann kannst Du tun, was hier beschrieben wird:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=150873#post150873

Mach, was oben empfohlen wird, in der Reihenfolge
0. Leg das handy unter den scanner und sichere Beweise
6.
5.
3.
4.


----------



## dvill (6 Juni 2006)

*AW: Lockruf 0137 789 302 am 5.6.2006 um 19.54 im O2-Netz*



> Leg das handy unter den scanner und sichere Beweise


Das scheint das Beste zu sein, sofern ein Scanner zur Verfügung steht.

Alternativ gehen sicher auch ein einfacher Kopierer, eine Webcam, die Photoausstattung eines anderen Handys usw., je nach Verfügbarkeit.

Wer persönlich Anzeige erstattet, kann versuchen, die Übereinstimmung eines Bildes oder Ausdrucks mit der Handyanzeige amtlich feststellen zu lassen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Juni 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Halli-Hallo! 
Auch ich hatte gestern solch einen "versäumten Anruf" der Nr.: 
0137/789 30 27 (um 19:34h) , was ich erst viel später registriert habe + im naiven Glauben ("vielleicht hab ich ja irgendwo irgendetwas gewonnen") (
habe ich später leider zurückgerufen!
Es war lediglich eine BANDANSAGE mit dem Verweis aufe eine Internetseite, wo man sich registrieren könne, um an einem GEWINNSPIEL teilzubehmen!!!
Wenn ich es richtig vernommen habe!!
Traurig, aber wahr!

Habe nun diese VORLAGE ausgefüllt + per Fax an die BUNDESNETZAGENTUR gefaxt!


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Juni 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

_[Domain unkenntlich gemacht. Es gibt bisher keinen Beweis für eine Verbindung zwischen den Anrufen und der Webseite. (bh)]_


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Juni 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Hallo bzgl. meiner Meldung hier im Forum: Es handelt sich um die Seite w*w.[...].de die in der Bandansage beworben wird, ist diese eventuell bekannt bzw. die "Macher" oder Betreiber?


modaction: aktiven Link entschärft - Heiko

_[Domain unkenntlich gemacht. Es gibt bisher keinen Beweis für eine Verbindung zwischen den Anrufen und der Webseite. (bh)]_


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Juni 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

"Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, wenn sie Interesse an Parasegeln (?) haben, dann besuchen sie uns auf [...]*er.de Sie erhalten einen Gutschein von 25 Euro pro Besucher. Vielen Dank".
(01377893027 / 06.06.06 [666] / 9:25, Anruf erfolgte zu Bildungszwecken)
Mist, hätte ich mir sparen können, da anzurufen. Ich und meine Ungeduld... Aber das schick ich gleich der Bundesnetzagentur - "zu Bildungszwecken"


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Juni 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Kurze Frage: Wann meldet sich die Bundesnetzagentur? Was kann man sonst noch da gegegen tun? Das ist ja eine echt verdammte Schweinerei.
Leider hat meine Bekannte von einem Prepaid Handy angerufen, was kann man dagegen tun? Wird ja sofort vom guthaben abgebucht und bei der Kundenhotline anrufen wollen wir auch nicht, das ist teuer als 1,12 €....


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Juni 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Wieso gibt es keine Verbindung zwischen der Bandansage und diesem Segelverein?

Wenn die Bandansage diese internetseite durchgibt ist es doch deren Problem.
Hab leider von dem verein keine Telefonnummer gefunden, hät mich sonst schon persönlich darum gekümmert.

Also wer was weiß, raus damit!


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Juni 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

[...]


----------



## DeJu (6 Juni 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Ein Beitrag von einem nicht registrierten User zur rechtlichen Prüfung hier getilgt.


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Juni 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

mich hats am 4.6.06 gegen 19.00Uhr erwicht bin aber ne rangegangen  Nummer:01377893010


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Juni 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Melde Dich unter der kostenlosen Nummer  0800 444 54 54 und teile Next-ID den Missbrauch ihrer Nummer mit. Bitte sie um Nennung der Firma, der sie die Nummer vergeben haben. Teile uns das wieder mit. Dauert zwei Minuten, nützt allen.
DankeP.S.: Next-ID weiss davon und die Sache wird im Moment geprüft. Auch diese Nummer wurde an das-darf-ich-hier-nicht-sagen weiter vermietet. 
Bitte dann Meldung an rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de
siehe
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=150873#post150873
Nr 3 und evtl. Nr 5
0137lesezeichen0137789 0137lesezeichen01377893027


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Juni 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Wurde  eigentlich bei der Seite www.d*.de nachgefragt, ob von dort ein Zusammenhang mit dem Spam mit 01377893027 ausgeschlossen werden kann oder warum ist der entsprechende Beitrag noch nicht wieder hierher zurück gestellt worden?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=151943#post151943
Ein Hinweis auf einen möglicherweise nicht zu verantworteten Spam zugunsten der Seite finde ich dort jedenfalls nicht. [...]


----------



## Martin (7 Juni 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Hallo!

Habe heute eine mail folgenden Inhaltes bekommen:

(betreffend der Nummer: 0137 727 0054)
_________________________________________________________________
Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, 

bezugnehmend auf Ihre untere E-Mailanfrage möchten wir Ihnen Folgendes mitteilen:

COLT Telecom GmbH ist der verantwortliche Provider dieser Servicerufnummer. COLT hat die Servicenummer an den Betreiber: 

Crystal Entertainment GmbH
Emanuel Leutze Str. 1b
40547 Düsseldorf

weitergegeben.

Nach mehreren Verbraucherhinweisen und aufgrund von Informationen der Bundesnetzagentur für Telekommunikation und Post.
wurde die Servicerufnummer mit sofortiger Wirkung gesperrt.

Bei weiteren Rückfragen möchten wir Sie bitten, direkt Kontakt mit der o.g.Firma aufzunehmen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

COLT Telecom GmbH                              
Herriotstr.4		            	
D-60528 Frankfurt am Main
Tel:  0 800 / 26 58 467
Fax: 0 69 / 5 66 06 - 67 79
Email: DE.Auskunftsersuchen[at]colt.net
[.......]
Data | Voice | Managed Services
________________________________________________________________

Beschweren scheint doch erfolg zu haben! 

_Kommerzielle URL entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Juni 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Na, das ging ja schnell. Kuckste mal hier:


			
				aka-aka schrieb:
			
		

> 01377270054 & 01377661211? ersteres klänge nach Colt/Crystal/Magdeburg-Alicante


 und hier
(man möge mir den verbitterten Unterton verzeihen, die Adresse der Firma in Ciudad Quesada ist und bleibt aber falsch, auch wenn Crystal das so in seien Akten stehen hat. Wäre man Staatsanwalt, könnte man natürlich die Verträge einsehen inkl. Kontonummer *träumträum **boing** aufgewacht*)


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Juni 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

P.S.: Hast Du an eine Strafanzeige gedacht? Klick mal den link in meiner Signatur.
0137lesezeichenanschriftcolt
Übrigens: For those who may be interested:


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Juni 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

betr.
01377893010 01377893020 01377893027

--> Next-ID --> Talkin World GmbH -->
Bude KG
Obermünsterstr. 9a
D – 93047 Regensburg
Germany

kind regards
Jeremy Littlebird


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Juni 2006)

*0137-7001220 [...] SNT Multiconnect Kunde*

Hallo,

Seit Tagen ruft hier immer wieder der Computer an, um uns einen angeblichen Gewinn mitzuteilen, und das wir unter dieser Nummer anrufen sollen.

Der Anruf erfolgt Anonym, somit muß man ja abheben weil man ja nicht weiß ob es doch ein realer Anruf ist.

Kann man die Anzeigen, da unsere Private Rufnummer nirgens verzeichnet ist ???

Gruß
Daniel S.

*[Betreff wegen rechtlicher Bedenken (nicht bewiesene Tatsachenbehauptung) editiert - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Captain Picard (16 Juni 2006)

*AW: 0137-7001220 [...] SNT Multiconnect Kunde*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man die Anzeigen, da unsere Private Rufnummer nirgens verzeichnet ist ???


 Wo steht, dass es verboten ist "unlistet" Nummern zu wählen?  Wohl kaum, jedenfalls nicht deswegen.


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (20 Juni 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



> ich kann Ihnen mitteilen, dass die Rufnummer 0137 766 1214 , die im Netz der Firma Versatel Süd Deutschland GmbH, Kriegsbergstr. 32, 70174 Stuttgart geschaltet war, inzwischen abgeschaltet ist.
> 
> Dem Netzbetreiber wurde ebenfalls untersagt, für Verbindungen über die o.a. Rufnummer vom 20.05.06 ab eine Rechnungslegung vorzunehmen oder vornehmen zu lassen sowie diesbezügliche Gelder zu inkassieren.
> 
> ...



wieder eine (von Tausenden) weniger........


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Juni 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				JohnnyBGoode schrieb:
			
		

> > ich kann Ihnen mitteilen, dass die Rufnummer 0137 766 1214 , die im Netz der Firma Versatel Süd Deutschland GmbH, Kriegsbergstr. 32, 70174 Stuttgart geschaltet war, inzwischen abgeschaltet ist.
> >
> > *Dem Netzbetreiber wurde ebenfalls untersagt, für Verbindungen über die o.a. Rufnummer vom 20.05.06 ab eine Rechnungslegung vorzunehmen oder vornehmen zu lassen sowie diesbezügliche Gelder zu inkassieren.*
> >
> ...


Aber das Rechnungslegungsverbot wirkt ja nur, wenn jemand davon weiss. Wäre mal wieder ein Job für die Medien...


----------



## DiPe (21 Juni 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Hier die Antwort auf meine Beschwerde vom 25.06.06


Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

ich kann Ihnen mitteilen, dass die Rufnummer 1377771239, die im Netz der Firma NEXT ID GmbH, Willy-Brandt-Allee 20, 53113 Bonn geschaltet war, inzwischen abgeschaltet ist.

Dem Netzbetreiber wurde ebenfalls untersagt, für Verbindungen über die o.a. Rufnummer vom 25.05.06 ab eine Rechnungslegung vorzunehmen oder vornehmen zu lassen sowie diesbezügliche Gelder zu inkassieren.

Bitte melden Sie sich umgehend, wenn diese Gespräche trotzdem auf Ihrer nächsten Fernmelderechnung erscheinen sollten.

http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de
fon 0291/9955-206
fax 01805/734870-9008



Was solls- die nächsten werden kommen.....


----------



## ESC (21 Juni 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Gleicher Text von der BNetzA, gleiche Firma genannt, für die 1377771201.

Fleissiges Melden bewirkt also etwas, mir scheint die Agentur arbeitet auch an ihrer Reaktionszeit.

10000 Nummern pro dreistelliger Betreiberkennung sind auch kein unbegrenzter Vorrat, irgend wann sind genügend "verbrannt" damit sich die Betreiber näher ansehen, an wen sie Nummern vermieten. 

Das kann dauern, aber steter Tropfen....

/ESC


----------



## sun2608 (21 Juni 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Hallo,

ich habe auf meiner letzten Rechnung (t-mobile/mobilcom) auch solche Nummern aufgeführt. Kann mich nicht daran erinnern eine solche Nummer jemals zurückgerufen zu haben. Diese Nummern waren: 01377377001, 01377776613, 01377378229, 01377776602. 

Außerdem waren auf den letzten beiden Rechnungen komische Telefonauskunftsnummern. Diese waren 11896, 11897, 11866 und 11835. Diese Nummern habe ich nie gewählt und es hatte auch sonst keiner Zugang zum Handy. Weiß jemand über solche Nummern irgendwas??? Soll den Betrag (über 300€) für die 0137-Nummern als auch für die Telefonauskunftsnummern nämlich jetzt bezahlen. Obwohl ich schon eine Anzeige bei der Polizei gemacht habe. Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen???


----------



## Reducal (21 Juni 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				sun2608 schrieb:
			
		

> Soll den Betrag (über 300€) für die 0137-Nummern als auch für die Telefonauskunftsnummern nämlich jetzt bezahlen. Obwohl ich schon eine Anzeige bei der Polizei gemacht habe.


Ein immer wieder zu lesender Irrglaube, dass eine Strafanzeige etwas hinsichtlich der zivilen Belange klären soll - ein aberwitziges Gerücht!


----------



## BCS-Magia (22 Juni 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Anruf im Vodafone-Netz mit Nummer +49 137 7270054 am 27.05.06.
Leider erfolgte von mir ein Rückruf (war im Stress).
In der Abrechnung erschien dann für die gleiche Zeit (13:54) der Ruf zweimal für jeweils 1,33 EUR.

Anbieter ist Colt Telekom GmbH.
Anfrage auf Bekanntgabe des Anbieters läuft.
Strafanzeige wird aus Prinzip gestellt.

Danke für die Bereitstellung der Info- und Forumseite.


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Juni 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Der Anbieter ist hier schon genannt worden. Colt hatte an Crystal weiter vermietet, dann... 

Fa. Dolce Vita Spanish Marketing 
Ansprechpartner: Herr V*
Calle Fortuna 65
E-03170 Ciudad Quesada (Alicante)
Adresse existiert nicht.
Firma existiert nicht.

Wo hast Du Strafanzeige gestellt? Hast Du schon Nachricht? Halte mich auf dem Laufenden. Ich habe die Informationen nach Magdeburg weiter gegeben, da dort ein Ermittlungsverfahren begonnen wurde, das meines Wissens nicht abgeschlossen wurde (zumindest hab ich nichts davon gehört). Auch die Bundesnetzagentur hat die Informationen. Frage bitte bei CRYSTAL, die sagen, dass sie die Adresse so in ihren Unterlagen haben. Kann sein, aber die Adresse ist trotzdem falsch. (www. c m d l.de)

Colt --> Crystal --> Magdeburg/Alicante ist ein Muster, das es seit zwei Jahren gibt und es gibt jede Menge Hintergründe dazu, die auch der Staatsanwaltschaft Magdeburg bekannt sind. Ob dieser Fall damit verbunden ist, kann nicht mit Sicherheit bestätigt werden. Gründe, die dafür sprechen, gibt es genügend.


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Juni 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Hallo, 

ich bin im Mai mehrfach von der Nummer 0137 7771241 angerufen worden, nach zweimal klingeln war dr Anruf weg, ich habe den Fehler begangen zurückzurufen, da habe ich dann nur ein PIEP gehört und das Gespräch wurde unterbrochen, die Quittung kam jetzt mit 1,50€ pro Anruf (habe 3 Versuche gestartet :-()


Grüße 

Tamara


----------



## Fifty (23 Juni 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Hallo

zur Info:
habe nach Meldung bei der Bundesnetzagentur nachfolgende Mail erhalten




> Ihre Nachricht vom: 21.05.2006
> Unser Zeichen: EB80412
> Missbrauch von Rufnummern
> 
> ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Juni 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin im Mai mehrfach von der Nummer 0137 7771241 angerufen worden, nach zweimal klingeln war dr Anruf weg, ich habe den Fehler begangen zurückzurufen, da habe ich dann nur ein PIEP gehört und das Gespräch wurde unterbrochen, die Quittung kam jetzt mit 1,50€ pro Anruf (habe 3 Versuche gestartet :-()
> 
> ...


Erstatte Strafanzeige (s.a. link in meiner Signatur unten) und versuche, bei der Bundesnetzagentur zu erfahren, ob es ein "Rechnungslegungsverbot" gibt für die Nummer. Ich nehme das an. Dann ist eine Rechnungsstellung nicht erlaubt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Juni 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

@fifty: Hat Dir die Versatel denn den Anbieter genannt?


----------



## Fifty (23 Juni 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> @fifty: Hat Dir die Versatel denn den Anbieter genannt?



Hey Aka-Aka

Nein, das hat sie nicht. Hatte ja wegen der Lockanrufe mehrere mails losgeschickt: Örtliches Amtsgericht, Staatsanwalt Stgt., Presse und auch an Versatel. Ausser von der BNA habe ich KEINE Antworten erhalten... 

Gruß
karin


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Juni 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Versatel ist der einzige mir bekannte Anbieter von 0137-Nummern, der selbst bei klarster Sachlage keinerlei Zugeständnisse im Sinne des Verbraucherschutzes macht. Versatel/Tropolys, in Deutschland groß auf Einkaufstour, zeigt sein wahres Gesicht. Wen interessiert's?


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Juni 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Versatel/Tropolys, in Deutschland groß auf Einkaufstour, zeigt sein wahres Gesicht. Wen interessiert's?


http://www.teltarif.de/a/versatel/ 
unteres Kapitel 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Versatel

cp


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Juni 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Aka-Aka schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bei wikipedia stehen sehr sehr viele interessante Dinge...
...


> Medienberichten vom Juni 2006 zufolge will er [J* de M*] bzw. seine neue TV-Holding Talpa gemeinsam mit Silvio Berlusconis Firma Mediaset seine ehemalige TV-Produktionsfirma endemol, deren Wert nun mit rund 1,75 Milliarden Euro beziffert wird, zurückkaufen.


 Ach was... der und Silvio?


----------



## Dacemotion (25 Juni 2006)

*Rufverbot für 0137-Nummern*

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir irgendjemand erklären, warum 0137-Nummern überhaupt Anrufe tätigen können? Der Zweck dieser Nummern ist doch eigentlich nur, angerufen zu werden. Warum kann man das Problem nicht einfach mit einer Anrufsperre dieser Nummern regeln? Dies sollte technisch wohl kaum Schwierigkeiten bereiten, oder? 

Habe schon mehrmals die BNA nach dieser Option nachgefragt, aber nie eine Antwort erhalten. Wie seht Ihr das?

Grüße, Dacemotion


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Juni 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Es rufen ja keine 0137-Nummern an, sondern das wird wahrscheinlich nur "vorgegaukelt". Genau das ist die absichtliche Täuschung, die spätestens die Waagschale bei der Beurteilung in Richtung "Betrug" senken lassen müsste - auch wenn "meine" Münchner Staatsanwaltschaft das anders beurteilt. Juristerei ist Hermeneutik...


----------



## Der Jurist (25 Juni 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Jetzt kann keiner mehr sagen, wer wisse nicht Bescheid:



			
				Der Spiegel in Netzwelt schrieb:
			
		

> HANDY-BETRUG
> 
> *Bei Anruf Abzocke*
> 
> ...


mehr unter: http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/technologie/0,1518,423274,00.html


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Juni 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Der Spiegel/Netzwelt schrieb:
			
		

> . Die zuständigen Behörden *sind bemüht* -



"er hat sich bemüht" Das Schlimmste was in einem Zeugnis stehen kann...



			
				Der Spiegel/Netzwelt schrieb:
			
		

> Wer einen Betrugsversuch meldet, erhält zwar binnen kurzer Zeit eine Eingangsbestätigung. Dann folgt aber wochenlang nur Stille.


ach was...


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Juni 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt kann keiner mehr sagen, wer wisse nicht Bescheid:


Wen meinst Du? Die Münchner Staatsanwaltschaft? Die lesen den "Spiegel"?

P.S.: Ein sehr schöner Artikel. Da hat sich jemand fundiert informiert


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Juni 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Aus gegebenem Anlass noch einmal die Bitte an Betroffene aus den Großräumen
Augsburg
München (ich bin noch nicht fertig, Herr StA St*!)
Düsseldorf
Hamburg
Mainz
Stuttgart (meine Idee in Sachen V*tel)
Osnabrück

sich bei mir zu melden und/oder Strafanzeige (direkt bei der zuständigen StA, siehe unten) zu stellen.

Gilt für alle Betroffenen - für jene ganz besonders...

Strafanzeige stellen (kurze Beschreibung des Vorgangs, evtl. Foto vom Display)
Kontaktadressen der Staatsanwaltschaften:
http://www.justizadressen.nrw.de/og.php
http://www.bmj.bund.de/media/archive/1197.pdf


----------



## DiPe (29 Juni 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Die BNA antwortete mir heute :
-----------

Missbrauch von Rufnummern

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
ich kann Ihnen mitteilen, dass die Rufnummer 1377073393, die im Netz der Firma dtms AG, Isaac-Fulda-Allee 5, 55124 Mainz geschaltet war, inzwischen abgeschaltet ist.

Zuteilungsnehmer/Rufnummerninhaber des Rufnummernblocks 0137 707...(ohne die letzten 4 Ziffern) ist ebenfalls die Firma dtms AG. Wem die dtms die o.a. Rufnummer zur Nutzung überlassen hat, ist uns nicht bekannt

-------------
Nicht viel, aber ein kleiner Erfolg!! (Steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein)
LG  DiPe


----------



## DiPe (29 Juni 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Die BNA teilte mir heute mit
--------

Missbrauch von Rufnummern

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

ich kann Ihnen mitteilen, dass die Rufnummer 1377270047, die im Netz der Firma COLT Telecom GmbH, Herriotstr. 4, 60528 Frankfurt geschaltet war, inzwischen abgeschaltet ist.

Dem Netzbetreiber wurde ebenfalls untersagt, für Verbindungen über die o.a. Rufnummer vom 26.05.06 ab eine Rechnungslegung vorzunehmen oder vornehmen zu lassen sowie diesbezügliche Gelder zu inkassieren.

Bitte melden Sie sich umgehend, wenn diese Gespräche trotzdem auf Ihrer nächsten Fernmelderechnung erscheinen sollten.

Verursacher der unerwünschten Anrufe ist die Firma:


Dolce Vita Spanisch Marketing, [.......], Calle Fortuna 65, E-03170 Ciudad Quesada (Alicante) Spanien. 

Ich hoffe, Ihnen damit weitergeholfen zu haben.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
P, S. 
mailto: [email protected]



http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de

----------

...wieder einer weniger!

_Name aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## ESC (29 Juni 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Und wieder eine weniger: 



> ich kann Ihnen mitteilen, dass die Rufnummer 1377270054 , die im Netz der Firma COLT Telecom GmbH, Herriotstr. 4, 60528 Frankfurt  geschaltet war, inzwischen abgeschaltet  ist.
> 
> Dem Netzbetreiber wurde ebenfalls untersagt, für Verbindungen über die o.a. Rufnummer vom 26.05.06 ab eine Rechnungslegung vorzunehmen oder vornehmen zu lassen sowie diesbezügliche Gelder zu inkassieren.
> 
> ...



Es tropft zwar langsam, aber der Stein wird gehöhlt...:sun: 

/ESC


----------



## Stalker2002 (29 Juni 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				ESC schrieb:
			
		

> Es tropft zwar langsam, aber der Stein wird gehöhlt...:sun:



Was hilft es, wenn neue Steine schneller nachwachsen, als gehöhlt wird?

MfG
L.


----------



## ESC (29 Juni 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Wie ich ja schon mal schrieb, 10000 Nummern pro Dienstanbieter sind zwar 'ne Menge, aber kein unbegrenzter Vorrat. 

Einerseits dauert das natürlich immer noch zu lange, eine nach der anderen der unseriös genutzten abzuschalten, andererseits regt sich beim Verwalter und Herrscher über die Rufnummernräume Besorgnis über das "Verbrennen" dieser Ressource, deshalb arbeitet die Bundesnetzagentur wohl auch gerade daran, die Übermittlung/Anzeige von Premiumdienstnummern als Rückrufnummer verbieten zu lassen.....

/ESC


----------



## Captain Picard (29 Juni 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				ESC schrieb:
			
		

> deshalb arbeitet die Bundesnetzagentur wohl auch gerade daran, die Übermittlung/Anzeige von Premiumdienstnummern als Rückrufnummer verbieten zu lassen.....


soweit mir bekannt, zählen 0137er Nummern nicht zu Premiumnummern, hoffen wir 
dass die BNetzA nicht so "kurzsichtig" ist, wie die RegTP in früheren Zeiten...


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Juni 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Folgende erfreuliche Email hab ich bekommen:




> Sehr geehrter Herr ***,
> 
> ich kann Ihnen mitteilen, dass die Rufnummer 1377270047, die im Netz der Firma COLT Telecom GmbH, Herriotstr. 4, 60528 Frankfurt geschaltet war, inzwischen abgeschaltet ist.
> 
> ...


----------



## ESC (29 Juni 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> soweit mir bekannt, zählen 0137er Nummern nicht zu Premiumnummern, hoffen wir
> dass die BNetzA nicht so "kurzsichtig" ist, wie die RegTP in früheren Zeiten...



Auf jeden Fall gehören sie zu den regulierten, zuteilungsbedürftigen Sonderrufnummern.

Ich hoffe auch auf das richtige Augenmass, damit nicht auch z.B. 0800-Nummern von einem Übermittlungs- und Anzeigeverbot betroffen sind. Ich möchte schon erkennen können, wenn die T-Net Box was will....

/ESC


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Juni 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				ESC schrieb:
			
		

> Und wieder eine weniger:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stein gehöhlt? Durch die Bundesnetzagentur??? , sorry, aber ich lach mich tot! Die Nummer wurde doch bereits *am 22. Mai 2006* deaktiviert - und zwar nach einer Intervention von Mitgliedern dieses Forums hier bei der Firma "Crystal Medialog". Dies wurde der Bundesnetzagentur per mail am 22. Mai 2006 mitgeteilt.
Was bedeutet in diesem Zusammenhang "Rechnungsstellungsverbot ab dem 26. Mai 2006"? Da war die Nummer doch schon abgeschaltet. Ich verstehe das jetzt falsch, oder? 
 


P.S.: Ebenfalls in Kopie an die Bundesnetzagentur ging der Hinweis, dass die genannte Adresse in CIUDAD QUESADA *nicht existiert*, ebensowenig wie die Firma. Die Bundesnetzagentur verschickt diese Adresse also in dem Wissen um Hinweise, dass diese Adresse gar nicht existiert. Was soll das eigentlich??? Ich finde es lächerlich, nein, eigentlich nicht lächerlich, aber ... ich kenne hier die NUBs :stumm:


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Juni 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				ESC schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ich ja schon mal schrieb, 10000 Nummern pro Dienstanbieter sind zwar 'ne Menge, aber kein unbegrenzter Vorrat.


Bei der DTMS werden die Nummern jeweils noch einmal in 1000 Unternummern aufgeteilt.
0137xxxxyyy wird von der Bundesnetzagentur zugeteilt (11stellig), intern gibt es aber (zumindest bei dtms) 0137xxxyyyzzz.
Die Bundesnetzagentur hat nach meiner Erfahrung über die Verantwortlichkeiten weniger Ahnung als ein durchschnittlicher Leser dieses Forums. Die Standardantwort für dtms-Nummern, bei denen die Letztverantwortlichen hier schon seit Wochen bekannt und benannt sind, lauten immer noch "Nummer an dtms vergeben, Anbieter der Dienste der BNA unbekannt" (ich habe erst heute wieder eine bekommen)


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Juni 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt kann keiner mehr sagen, wer wisse nicht Bescheid:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



kurze Anmerkung dazu: Im Display in dem Artikel steht "0173" und nicht "0137". Hat denen keiner ein Originaldiaplay geben können?

http://www.spiegel.de/img/0,1020,650853,00.jpg

Ausserdem wird auch vom Spiegel die Märchenmatrix verwendet:


> Normalerweise werden Nummern dieser Art für TED-Abstimmungen eingesetzt. Wer also die finnischen Schock-Rocker von Lordi beim Schlager-Grand-Prix ganz nach oben gejubelt hat, der hat dafür wohl ebenfalls eine 0137-Nummer genutzt. *Doch auch immer mehr Betrüger* nutzen die Nummern, um arglosen Handynutzern das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen.


Der Missbrauch von 0137 ist so alt wie 0137 (zumindest ab dem Zeitpunkt, zu dem nicht mehr nur die Telekom 0137 vergeben hatte). *Der Beginn der 0137-Nummern von Anbietern wie Extracom oder DTMS fällt mit dem Beginn der Abzocke quasi zusammen*. Also nicht "auch immer mehr Betrüger" - das ist so nicht ganz korrekt. Es erweckt den Eindruck, als seien 0137 ganz toll und "in letzter Zeit" tauchten halt leider ein paar Betrüger auf und mit denen sei jetzt die arme Behörde überlastet. Das stimmt aber so gar nicht. Ist eher Quatsch.


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Der Sprecher der Bundesnetzagentur-formerly-known-as-Regulierungsbehörde kündigt mal wieder an, den Sumpf austrocknen zu wollen. Das ist die BNAFKAR-Worthülse Nummer 1. Ich hab den Bericht noch nicht ganz gelesen, wahrscheinlich kommt auch irgendwo vor, dass man "keine Grauzone dulden will" (Regulierungsbehördenworthülse Nr 2)
Bisher habe ich die Bundesnetzagentur bei ihren Versuchen, den 0137-Sumpf auszutrocknen, eher wie einen Haufen engagierter Kämpfer erlebt, die mit Wattestäbchen im Sumpf stochern, um ihn auszutrocknen.
Ich lasse mich aber immer gerne überzeugen, eine Behörde zu unterschätzen... Wie wäre es mit bedingungsloser Kooperation mit den Ermittlungsbehörden? Was sagt denn die StA Bonn zum Thema "ist 0137-ping mit gefälschter Anruferkennung Betrug ja/nein"? Augsburger Weg? Münchner Irrweg? Bonner Mittelweg???
(enthält Sarkasmus)

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=369


----------



## Captain Picard (4 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

aber das BSI  ist optimistisch...
http://www.buerger-cert.de/newsletter_archiv.aspx?param=5U97axK6jEh4WhZ7OGG7CA==


> Das BSI rät dazu, auf Anrufe von unbekannten Rufnummern nicht zu reagieren.
> Wer Opfer eines Lockanrufs geworden ist, sollte sich an die Bundesnetzagentur wenden,
> damit die Nummern schnellstmöglich gesperrt werden können.


----------



## dvill (4 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Zur realistischen Einschätzung, wie schnell "möglichst schnell" ist:

Ich bekam nach einem Monat die Eingangsbestätigung für meine Meldung.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Zur realistischen Einschätzung, wie schnell "möglichst schnell" ist:
> 
> Ich bekam nach einem Monat die Eingangsbestätigung für meine Meldung.
> 
> Dietmar Vill


Diese Sache war nach 1 Tag durchrecherchiert. Ich hab sogar den 25-Euro-Gutschein gekriegt. Willste den haben? Ich bin nicht so der Typ für Parasailing


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (5 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Was ist denn mit den vielen Pingern los? Übers Wochenende totale Ruhe! Ob denen jemand auf die Ping-Finger geklopft hat? (Kann mirs eigentlich nicht vorstellen)


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Hab die vage Vermutung, dass man hofft, durch Wohlverhalten in letzter Sekunde
 die Quelle vor dem Austrocknen zu bewahren.


----------



## sascha (5 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Die jetzt verhängten Rechnungslegungsverbote sind kein Tagwerk, d.h., die betroffenen Netzbetreiber wissen seit einigen Wochen, dass ihnen ein solches  droht. Die schwarzen Schafe unter deren Kunden womöglich auch?


----------



## Reducal (6 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Die jetzt verhängten Rechnungslegungsverbote ....


Wie läuft so eine Rechnung eigentlich in der Realität ab? Der A-Teilnehmer hat auf seiner (bspw.) T-Mobile-Rechnung die Position XY von der (bspw.) DTMS AG stehen. Der Betrag wird i. d. R. mit der monatlichen Abrechnung im Lastschriftverfahren eingezogen.

Die wenigen Widerspruchsführer, die nur den unstrittigen Teil bezahlt haben sind nun fein raus. Aber wass ist mit den zahlreichen Prepaid-Karten-Nutzern? Denen wurde das Geld automatisch vom Guthaben abgezogen - wer rechnet das automatisch wieder gut? Was passiert bei den Vertragskunden, die die Rechnungsposition einfach geduldet und bezahlt haben?


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> sascha schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fragen, auf die die Netzbetreiber und die Bundesnetzagentur Antworten geben müssten. Aber dazu müsste es erst Leute geben, die knapp 2 Euro hinterherstreiten. (und hier mit Infos versorgt werden)

Wenn die vielen betroffenen Leute hier gar keine Schritte unternehmen, ihr Geld wieder zukriegen und wenn keine Anzeigen auflaufen zu hier dutzendfach gemeldeten Nummern, wo es doch Staatsanwälte gibt, die ermittlungswilliger sind als die StA-interessiert-uns-nicht-in-München - na dann versandet das eben.


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Ihre Nachricht vom: 28.05.2006

Unser Zeichen: EB82412

Missbrauch von Rufnummern

Sehr geehrte Frau ............,

ich kann Ihnen mitteilen, dass die Rufnummer 1377270047, die im Netz der Firma COLT Telecom GmbH, Herriotstr. 4, 60528 Frankfurt geschaltet war, inzwischen abgeschaltet ist.

Dem Netzbetreiber wurde ebenfalls untersagt, für Verbindungen über die o.a. Rufnummer vom 26.05.06 ab eine Rechnungslegung vorzunehmen oder vornehmen zu lassen sowie diesbezügliche Gelder zu inkassieren.

Bitte melden Sie sich umgehend, wenn diese Gespräche trotzdem auf Ihrer nächsten Fernmelderechnung erscheinen sollten.

Verursacher der unerwünschten Anrufe ist die Firma:

Dolce Vita Spanisch Marketing, Herr V., Calle Fortuna 65, E-03170 Ciudad Quesada (Alicante) Spanien. 

Ich hoffe, Ihnen damit weitergeholfen zu haben.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

P. S.
mailto: dialer.postfach[at]BNetzA.de
http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de
fon 0291/9955-206
fax 01805/734870-9008
Bundesnetzagentur
Außenstelle Meschede
Postfach 11 51 
59851 Meschede

Wichtig:

Die Bundesnetzagentur weist darauf hin, dass das Telekommunikationsgesetz (TKG) nicht die Möglichkeit eröffnet, Verbraucher bei der Durchsetzung ihrer zivilrechtlichen Ansprüche zu unterstützen. Betroffene sind selbst verantwortlich, ihre zivilrechtlichen Ansprüche, ggf. mit Hilfe eines Rechtsbeistandes, zu verfolgen. Es wird insbesondere darauf hingewiesen, dass von der Bundesnetzagentur eingeleitete Maß*nahmen nicht zwangsläufig zu einer Lösung zivilrechtlicher Einzelfälle führen.

Allgemeine Hinweise:

Im Rahmen der Beschwerdebearbeitung zum Rufnummernmissbrauch erhält die Bundesnetzagentur eine Vielzahl von Anfragen. Die an die Bundesnetzagentur gerichteten Schreiben werden in jedem Fall erfasst und können gegebenenfalls Hinweise auf eine Missbrauchssituation geben. Die Bundesnetzagentur geht diesen Hinweisen nach, indem der Sachverhalt ermittelt und nachvollzogen wird. Bei einer gesicherten Beweislage ergreift die Bundesnetzagentur wegen des Rufnummernmissbrauchs Maßnahmen, wie z. B. die Abschaltung der Rufnummer, Rücknahme der Dialerregistrierung u. a.. Die von der Bundesnetzagen*tur ergriffenen Maßnahmen finden Sie auf der Internetseite www.bundesnetzagentur.de. unter „Dialer-Spam-Rufnummernmissbrauch“, „Maßnahmen gegen Rufnummernmissbrauch“. Dort finden Sie auch weitere Informationen und Formblätter.

_Namen gekürzt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Werden die Lockanrufe hier nicht mehr eingetragen?
Habe gerade mal wieder einen bekommen Nr. 01377893042 auf D2
15.07.06  12:55Uhr


----------



## Captain Picard (15 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Werden die Lockanrufe hier nicht mehr eingetragen?


Eintragen tun es Betroffene, nicht die Betreiber. Vielleicht gab es bis jetzt keine Lockanrufe 
und die Zurückhaltung der Lockanrufabzocker ist ab heute vorbei...

PS: ich hab noch nie einen solchen Anruf bekommen, ich steh aber auch nicht im Telefonverzeichnis...


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Werden die Lockanrufe hier nicht mehr eingetragen?
> Habe gerade mal wieder einen bekommen Nr. 01377893042 auf D2
> 15.07.06  12:55Uhr


ist "ID-Net" alias "Next-ID", ehemals "Talkline ID", jetzt die Mehrwertsparte des Hamburger Internetanbieters FREENET.
auf deren Seitre gibts eine (nach meinen Erfahrungen kompetente) 0800er-Nummer. mails an info(at)next-id.de (in Kopie an rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de ) mit der Bitte um Abschaltung der Nummer usw ("Nennung des Letztverantwortlichen")könnten helfen, bei vorhandenem Sachverstand der entsprechenden StA auch eine Strafanzeige. Aber zu dieser Nummer gab es bisher nur diese eine Meldung. Mal abwarten.
Auch hier lesen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=150005#post150005
s.a.
http://www.dialerschutz.de/0137-handy-lockanruf.php


----------



## Reducal (16 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> ... ist "ID-Net" alias "Next-ID", ehemals "Talkline ID", jetzt die Mehrwertsparte des Hamburger Internetanbieters FREENET?


Ja schon, einschließlich gut agierender Rechtsabteilung.


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Einmaliges Klingeln der Nummer: 0137 789 30 11
16.07.06 um 11:50

( (0)137 789 zugeteilt Next ID technolgies GmbH laut Bundesnetzagentur
Stand: 06.07.2006)


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Mein anruf war heut am 16.07.2006 um 8:45 Uhr. Habe D2 Netz.

Mfg Gesine


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Hallo an alle. Auch ich wollt mal melden das ich heut einen anruf von der Nr. 01377893011 hatte. Aber da wir schon öfter solche anrufe hatten, habe ich keinen rückruf getan.Mach ich nie bei Nr. die ich nicht kenne.Mein Mann hat ständig welche. Und ich finde es gut ,das es Seiten wie diese gibt , wo man solche Nr. melden kann.Mfg


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Aka-Aka schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie kommst Du dazu, da ein Fragezeichen reinzupacken, als ob ich nicht wüsste, womit FREENET sein Geld verdient, nachdem ja Werbegelder aus Hamburg/Dänemark offenbar nicht mehr fliessen?
Ich würde raten, am Montag mal Next-ID anzurufen, die sind echt fix.


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Rufnummer: +491377893011

Anruf am 15.07.2006 um 01:32 Uhr - Um die Uhrzeit ne ABSOLUTE SAUEREI !!!


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

VIELEN DANK an die User dieser Seite, wo man sich aktuell auf dem laufenden halten kann! Macht weiter so, viele Handybenutzer werden es dankend zu schätzen Wissen!


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Hat denn noch keiner unter 0800 444 54 54  angerufen und gefragt, wer der Diensteanbieter ist? Das wäre doch (neben der Beschwerde bei rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de ) das Erste, was man tun könnte.


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Machen denn die Betroffenen nie das, was man rät? Der kostenlose Anruf bei Next-ID ergab, dass meine Aufforderung, die Nummer zu pserren, zur kenntnis genommen wurde. Der (von Next-ID auf Nachfrage als verantwortlich genannte) Diensteanbieter ist die allseits bekannte
TALKIN WORLD GmbH mit dem allseits beliebten Geschäftsführer, Herrn G*L*, der nichts mehr mit der Firma zu tun haben soll, deren e-mai-account er jedoch noch benützt. 

Weitere Anfragen bitte direkt an den Anbieter "Talkin World".


0137lesezeichen01377893011 01377893011


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Nummer 01377893011 am 16.07.2006 um 23:31 Uhr
Anruf in das 0174-Netz


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

01377893011:
Der (von Next-ID auf Nachfrage als verantwortlich genannte) Diensteanbieter ist die allseits bekannte
TALKIN WORLD GmbH mit dem allseits beliebten Geschäftsführer, Herrn G*L*, der nichts mehr mit der Firma zu tun haben soll, deren e-mai-account er jedoch noch benützt. 

Weitere Anfragen bitte direkt an den Anbieter "Talkin World".

bitte die Beschwerde an rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de und die Anfrage an "Talkin World" wie erklärt. Strafanzeige beim Staatsanwalt kann auch nicht schaden, wenn der StA etwas andere Ansichten hat als meine Münchner StA - nämlich die richtigen 
siehe dazu auch
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=150005#post150005
(bitte auch nochmals Meldung an Next-ID, deren kostenlose Hotline steht oben. Haben die die Nummer noch nicht gesperrt? Ts,ts,ts,... Hoffentlich begehen sie wenigstens keine Geldwäsche, sonst sind sie am Ende selbst strafrechtlich zu verfolgen...)

(und warum dauert es fast 8 Stunden, bis diese Antwort hier steht?)


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

01377893076

22.07.06 - 09:57 Uhr


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> 01377893076
> 22.07.06 - 09:57 Uhr



Bitte Beschwerde wie gehabt, siehe Anfang des Threads, siehe auch link unten:
(ist eine Nummer der NEXT-ID)
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=150005#post150005
Ruf bitte montags ab 9 bei next-id an:
08004445454
Frage nach der Firma, die die Nummer bei next-id gemietet hat. Im Moment ist da keiner da.

01377893010*
01377893011**
01377893020*
01377893027*
* next id / TW / Bude
** next id / TW / ???


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Habe einen Anruf erhalten von:
0177 787****
am 22.7. um 14:20 Uhr.
Zugeteilt ist die Nummer der Arcor AG & Co.

_[Rufnummer unkenntlich gemacht. (bh)]_


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Habe einen Anruf erhalten von:
> 0177 787****
> am 22.7. um 14:20 Uhr.
> Zugeteilt ist die Nummer der Arcor AG & Co.


???
meinst du 0137 787 **** oder bist Du ein Scherzbold?


> (0)137 787 zugeteilt Arcor AG & Co.


Arcor tauchte in diesem Zusammenhang bisher meines Wissens *NOCH NIE auf.*. Ich wette, Duhast 'nen Zahlendreher. Kuck mal nach.


----------



## R.Wi (22 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Eingegangener Lockruf:
01377893076
am 
22.07.06 - 13:45 Uhr
in das D2 Netz (0172)


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				R.Wi schrieb:
			
		

> Eingegangener Lockruf:
> 01377893076
> am
> 22.07.06 - 13:45 Uhr
> in das D2 Netz (0172)


Beschwerde an rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de und montags kostenfrei bei Next-ID nachfragen. Ergebnis dann hier posten. Danke.
blaue Schrift klicken (oder ein paar Beiträge weiter oben lesen)


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Habe einen Anruf erhalten von:
> 0177 787****
> am 22.7. um 14:20 Uhr.
> Zugeteilt ist die Nummer der Arcor AG & Co.
> _[Rufnummer unkenntlich gemacht. (bh)]_


Kann mir jemand die Nummer zukommen lassen?


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Lockanruf durch 0137/7893076 am 22.7.06 um 18.23 Uhr

Verantwortlich: NEXT ID technologies GmbH, Deelbögenkamp 4c, 22297 Hamburg


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Bitte am Montag nachfragen!
siehe
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=158104#post158104
(oder per mail)

s.a.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=150005#post150005


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2006)

*0137-Lockanrufe*

Lockanruf durch 0137 737995671 am 28.7.06 um 18.16 Uhr
Netz: Vodafon.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Jetzt war ein Monat Ruhe................,
und schon geht der S........ weiter!!

Was nützt es wenn die Nummern gesperrt und danach einfach neue vergeben werden???


Hier nun die erste Nummer, die mich heute erreichte,
und ich bin sicher, daß die nächsten 2 Tage noch mehr folgen.

Es ist ja Wochenende und beim letzten Mal war es auch so *gggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr*


0137 737 999 647
28.07.2006 um 18:51 Uhr
auf Vodafone D2

Danke und Gruß
bis vermutlich morgen


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Wurde von 0137737994250 am 28.07.2006 um 18:19 angerufen. Netz: O2. Habe nicht zurückgerufen.

mail: [.....]

_Mailadresse gelöscht. Bitte Nutzungsbedingungen beachten. MOD/BR_


----------



## oliveer (28 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Mal wieder ein neuer Versuch, um mit der üblichen Masche Geld verdienen zu verdienen...  

Tel.Nr.: *0137-737999852* 

Datum: 28.07.2006 

Uhrzeit: 18:53 Uhr 

Inhaber mal wieder "seriös" *DTMS* aus Mainz 

in diesem Sinne 

Oliver


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

01377771243 Anruf am 28.05.06 um 17 Uhr im Netz von O2
01377379954 Anruf am 28.07.06 um 19.52 im Netz von O2


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

01377379940 
lockanruf 
vodafone
28. Juli, 20.31 Uhr


----------



## stgeuhs (28 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

28.7. 20:16 Uhr
Anruf von 0137-7379958
Mein Netz ist Vodafone
Gruss
Steffi


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2006)

*neue Lockanrufe von 0137 737 9958*

Habe heute abend (20:12) wieder einmal einen Lockanruf erhalten.
Nach der Bundesnetzagentur ist die Nummer an die dtms AG vergeben.
Habe bei beiden bereits Beschwerde eingelegt.

Also Achtung!


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

lockanruf von +491377379940 am 28.07.2006 um 20:55 im D2-Netz
Nicht zurückgerufen
Nummer gehört dtms AG
Beschwerden / Meldung laufen


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Fordert in den Schreiben an die Bundesnetzagentur konkret die Behörde dazu auf, die Staatsanwaltschaft einzuschalten nach TKG §67 Abs. 3 und bittet in diesem Punkt um Benachrichtigung. Schickt das dann parallel an Eure zuständige StA - Adressen finden sich über den Link in meiner Signatur.
@dtms: Vorsicht, Ihr Lieben,  schmutziges Geld muss schmutzig bleiben und darf nicht ... gesäubert ... werden...


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

*STRAFANZEIGEN STELLEN!!! *
Nicht (nur) auf die Bundesnetzagentur vertrauen. Die wird Euch in einigen Wochen mitteilen, DASS SIE DEN VERANTWORTLICHEN NICHT KENNT, weil dtms das für sich behält (und wenn man das nicht verhindert auch deren Anteil an dem Deal)

siehe link in meiner Signatur


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Für alle Betroffenen gilt:

Schreibe eine mail an die Bundesnetzagentur --> rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de mit Deinem Namen, Deiner Anschrift, der Nummer und dem Zeitpunkt. Bitte um Sperrung der Nummer und Nennung des letztverantwortlichen. Bitte ausdrücklich TKG §67 Absatz 3 erwähnen (da steht drin, dass die Bundesnetzagentur von sich aus die Staatsanwaltschaft informieren kann)

s.a. Mustertext hier:
http://www.dialerschutz.de/0137-handy-lockanruf.php#6
(evtl. ergänzen: Bitte um Verbot der Rechnungslegung und Bitte um Kooperation der Bundesnetzagentur mit den Ermittlungsbehörden. Noch einmal: *Bitte ausdrücklich TKG §67 Absatz 3 erwähnen (da steht drin, dass die Bundesnetzagentur von sich aus die Staatsanwaltschaft informieren kann)*)

Für alle Betroffenen gilt *darüber hinaus (!!!):*
Strafanzeige stellen (kurze Beschreibung des Vorgangs, evtl. Foto vom Display)
Kontaktadressen der Staatsanwaltschaften:
http://www.justizadressen.nrw.de/og.php
http://www.bmj.bund.de/media/archive/1197.pdf

Online-Anzeige (falls möglich)
siehe
https://service.polizei.nrw.de/egovernment/service/anzeige.html
*davon ist jedoch abzuraten!!!!*


In Abhängigkeit von der Nummer gilt:
Beschwerde beim Inhaber der Nummer, Bitte um Bekanntgabe einer ladungsfähigen Anschrift des Letztverantwortlichen, Bitte, keine Gelder auszuzahlen (das wäre evtl. Geldwäsche), Bitte, alle Nummern des entsprechenden Verantwortlichen zu sperren.

0137717xxxx ARCOR info(at)arcor.net

0137786xxxx, 0137713xxxx MCN-TELE (Q1 Gruppe Düpsseldorf) 
Beschwerde & Anfrage nach dem Letztverantwortlichen an: infoteam(at)mcn-tele.com
parallel an die Bundesnetzagentur ( rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de )

*DTMS* 0137737xxxx
Beschwerde unter qm(at)dtms.de unter Angabe von Name & Anschrift

YAOS --> office(at)yaos.ch 0137779xxxx

*Next-ID-Nummern 0137789xxxx*
Man kann kostenlos unter 08004445454 erfahren, an wen die Nummer vergeben wurde. Ich würde das montags machen und dann samt dieser Infos eine Beschwerde an die Bundesnetzagentur rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de machen und diese Beschwerde gleich in Kopie an die Firma schicken, die von Next-ID genannt wird (wahrscheinlich TW, siehe unten)
aktuell:
013778930xx Next ID --> Talkin World (service[at]talkinworld.com) --> P.L. [Liep* marketing](dann bitte PN an aka-aka)
0137789xxxx Next ID --> (Talkin World)

0137lesezeichenstandard
lesezeichen0137standard


----------



## oliveer (28 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> *STRAFANZEIGEN STELLEN!!! *
> Nicht (nur) auf die Bundesnetzagentur vertrauen. Die wird Euch in einigen Wochen mitteilen, DASS SIE DEN VERANTWORTLICHEN NICHT KENNT, weil dtms das für sich behält (und wenn man das nicht verhindert auch deren Anteil an dem Deal)
> 
> siehe link in meiner Signatur



Man sollte diese "seriöse" Firma endlich [.........]... Die haben doch eh nur [.........] Kunden und lassen die eh weiter ihre Sache durchziehen, ohne auch nur irgendwas zu unternehmen...  Geld verdienen ist halt wichiger... 

in diesem Sinne

Oliver

_Zwei Wörter wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (29 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Heute kamen mal wieder 6 Mails von Herrn G. von der BNetzA mit der Mitteilung, welche 0137- und 0900-Nummern inzwischen abgeschaltet wurden (meine entsprechenden Meldungen an die BNetzA sind lang lang her.......).

Das waren alles Versatel-Süd-Zuteilungen (o137-) bzw. NextID (0900-) mit Weitervermietung an unsere berühmt-berüchtigte TTT in CH-Berg (was auch sonst?)


----------



## Marius K. (29 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Ich wurde heute morgen mit solch einem Lockanruf ärgerlicher weise erfolgreich betrogen! 

Nummer: 01377379944
Firma dahinter: dtms.Ag
Uhrzeit: 7:37:45

Ich bin sehr verärgert über solch einen Misbrauch!


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (29 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Lange war Ruhe, doch heute morgen ist bei mir der Pinganruf Nr. 20 aufgeschlagen:

Nr. 0137-7379954
Netz: O 2
Zeit: 08.41 Uhr

Es geht also wieder los. Beschwerde bei der BNetzA ist raus.

Konnte anhand meiner Datenbank nicht feststellen, wem diese Nummer zugeteilt wurde. Aber man kann's ja erahnen, dass der Hauptmieter wieder die merkbefreite dtms aus Mainz ist........


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				JohnnyBGoode schrieb:
			
		

> Konnte anhand meiner Datenbank nicht feststellen, wem diese Nummer zugeteilt wurde. Aber man kann's ja erahnen, dass der Hauptmieter wieder die merkbefreite dtms aus Mainz ist........


(0)137 737 zugeteilt dtms AG

Man, Johnny, du alter Hase... Dokumentier das Ding und stell Strafanzeige. Wer, wenn nicht jemand wie Du soll's machen? Das Zählvolk, das hier seine Meldungen macht, wird's nicht tun und einen engagierten StA findet man nicht, ohne zu suchen. Mach doch online eine Meldung an die StA Mainz (dtms-Sitz). Vielleicht sind die ja "anders drauf" als meine Münchner StA. Da warte ich immer noch auf die begründung der Einstellung (bzw. Nichtaufnahme) des Ermittlungsverfahrens. Wahrscheinlich hat's mein überaus engagierter Münchner Jungstaatsanwalt dem Engel Aloisius mitgegeben...

Gruss an Johnny nach unten: You're a goode boy


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (29 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Hab selbstverständlich alles gemacht, was man in diesem Fall machen kann, genau nach "Fahrplan". Ist doch klar!


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> 01377771243 Anruf am 28.05.06 um 17 Uhr im Netz von O2
> 01377379954 Anruf am 28.07.06 um 19.52 im Netz von O2


01377771243 = id-net info(at)next-id.de
Einfach blaue Schrift klicken und machen, was da steht
insbesondere am Montag bei der kostenliosen hotline nachfragen
0800 444 54 54

das andere ist dtms, dort per mail unter Nennung von Namen & Anschrift nach dem Letztverantwortlichen fragen und Abschaltung der Nummer fordern. Das parallel an die Bundesnetzagentur senden.

Adressen:
rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de
qm(at)dtms.de


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (29 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Wahrscheinlich hat's mein überaus engagierter Münchner Jungstaatsanwalt dem Engel Aloisius mitgegeben...



...und der Engel Aloisius muss jetzt im Himmel erst mit dem Franz-Josef konferieren, ob da nicht irgendwie ein "Amigo" betroffen sein könnte.........


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Inwieweit der richtige Umgang mit Amigos für die Karriere eines Münchner Staatsanwaltes von Bedeutung ist, möchte ich hier nicht diskutieren. Wäre ja off topic. Aber seine Pflicht sollte man schon tun, selbst in Bayern.


----------



## el crack0r (29 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Hi..

Ich habe heute morgen einen Anruf bekommen.

Nummer: *01377379958*
Datum: 29. Juli 2006, 06:33 Uhr
Mein Netz: Vodafone


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Die 01377379958 tauchte bereits auf:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=158933#post158933

Schliesst Euch evtl. kurz wg. gemeinschaftlichen Vorgehens.

Was man so alles tun kann, wird hier beschrieben:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=150005#post150005

allerdings steht hier nicht die Firma dtms, die Inhaber der hier missbrauchten Nummern ist (weil zum Zeitpunkt der Erstellung gerade andere Firmen involviert waren, wenn auch dtms-nahe). Die DTMS erreicht man unter
qm(at)dtms.de

Dorthin mit Namen & Anschrift eine Beschwerde schicken (nebst all der anderen Dinge wie zB...
STRAFANZEIGE
(in obigem link sind alle nötigen links angegeben, wo man zB die mail-Adresse Dein er zuständigen StA rausfinden kann. Wie Du Deiner StA klar machen willst, dass es sich hier um gewerbsmässiges Vorgehen in großem Stil mit jeweils kleinen Schadenssummen handelt, bleibt Dir überlassen. Lesehinweise gibts hier:

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=369
http://www.telespiegel.de/news/06/0707.html
http://www.dialerschutz.de/0137-handy-lockanruf.php


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

hallo,

möchte mich auch melden, habe einen anruf bekommen von 0137 737 99 54 am 29.07.06 um 12.10 uhr. natürlich nicht zurückgerufen, aber es nervt, denn es kommt in letzter zeit öfter vor, dewegen werde ich eine beschwerde abschicken.
danke für die wertvollen informationen hier
su


----------



## h4lfh0nk (29 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Hallo,

schade das man meist erst hinterher schlauer ist.
Hab heute meinen Lockanruf bekommen, und erstmal blind 2x zurückgerufen :-P.

Also Anruf war heute (29.07.06) um 14:32 Uhr und kam von der Rufnummer +49 137 7379982
Welche wohl auch von der DTMS AG vergeben wurde.
Genauere Kundenanfrage ist am laufen.
Beschwerde mit Musterbrief an die Bundesnetzagentur ist raus.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Hallo,

Anruf vor 15 Minuten von der Nummer 0137 7379942. Eingebucht bin ich im o2 Netz. Laut Seite der BnetzA gehört die Nummer zum Block von dtms.

So wie es aussieht, macht Die Fa. dtms gutes Geld mit diesen Lockanrufen, sonst würde Sie ja nicht so häufig hier erwähnt ...


----------



## Reducal (29 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

...mit den Lockanrufen (_nach derzeitigem Stand der Dinge_) nicht aber mit der Vermietung und Bereitstellung der Servicenummern an ihre Kunden.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

am 29.07.2006 um 16.23 Uhr im o2 Netz mit folgender Nummer:

0137 7379446

Anruf dauert maximal 3 sekunden....habe nicht zurück gerufen!


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

29.7.2006  um 16:58 Uhr 
+491377379986


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> am 29.07.2006 um 16.23 Uhr im o2 Netz mit folgender Nummer:
> 0137 7379446
> Anruf dauert maximal 3 sekunden....habe nicht zurück gerufen!


bitte Nummer noch einmal kontrollieren. Stimmt die so oder fehlt eine 9?
Ansonsten: Das übliche Programm, steht hier ja oft genug... Es passiert aber nicht von alleine, auch wenn's den Anschein erweckt.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Und noch ein Dummer:

0137 7379950

heute um 17:53

Bundesnetzagentur wurde informiert, der Betreiber per email um die Adresse des Verantwortlichen gebeten.


----------



## DiPe (29 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Lockanruf am 
29.07.2006 
18:47 Uhr
im E- Plus - Netz


Lockanrufer
0137   7379980

Werde dieses gleich der BNetz Agentur melden - Anzeige werde ich am Montag stellen.

Gruß DiPe / Hamburg


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Datum: 29.07.2006
Uhrzeit: 9,27 Uhr
Nummer: 0137-7379946
Schaden: 3x1,50=4,50 Euro
Netz: ePlus

Habe ungeschickter Weise mehrfach versucht zurückzurufen. Mir war gar nicht bewusst, dass das eine besondere Nummer ist, geschweige denn mit Kosten verbunden ist. Habe ePlus in Kenntnis gesetzt, dass ich die Zahlung verweigere und diesbezüglich meine Einzugsermächtigung erlischt...


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Und noch ein Dummer


Nein, ein Verdummter. Du wurdest getäuscht. Jemand hat arglistig den Eindruck erweckt, dass Dich jemand erreichen wollte. Durch den Rückruf dokumentierst Du den Willen, das Kommunikationsangebot nachträglich anzunehmen. In dieser Absicht wird eine Vermögensverfügung getätigt, über deren wahren Inhalt Du Dich irrst. Aber selbst wenn Du bereit gewesen wä#rest, 1.50 Euro für den Rückruf zu zahlen: Du hättest niemals die Chance gehabt, den Anrufer zu erreichen, weil der gar nicht von der 0137 aus angerufen hat.

Ergo: Jemand hat Dich betrogen um etwa 1,50 Euro und dieser jemand tat das an diesem Wochenende vermutlich Zig- oder Hunderttausend mal.

Das erklärst Du jetzt Deinem Staatsanwalt, wie Du den findest steht in dem linkl in meiner Signatur. 
s.a.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=158961#post158961
Dort steht inzwischen auch die richtige Nummerninhaberfirma, das ist nämlich hier dtms. info(at)dtms.de oder qm(at)dtms.de

Wenn Du an die Bundesnetzagentur schreibst, fordere dringend weiterreichende Massnahmen wie strafrechtliche Verfolgung (TKG §67 Absatz 3) und erbitte Dir eine Bestätigung davon.

s.a.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=158961#post158961

Hallo Frau M*, Hallo Herr V*, lesen Sie jetzt schon hier mit?


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				DiPe schrieb:
			
		

> Lockanruf am
> 29.07.2006
> 18:47 Uhr
> im E- Plus - Netz
> ...


Wende Dich doch bitte gleich direkt an die Staatsanwaltschaft in Hamburg (evtl. sogar per mail via Poststelle(at)justiz.hamburg.de und im Betreff: z.Hd. Staatsanwaltschaft Hamburg - wird schon ankommen)

. Schreibe eine "Sachverhaltsdarstellung" (was ist wann passiert), versuche, es zu dokumenbtieren (Foto oder scan vom Handy) und schreibe, dass Du (wie eine unbekannte und große Anzahl anderer) getäuscht wurdest, also Strafanzeige stellst wegen Betrug (§263).

hier stehen ja jede Menge links drin, wo Du mehr Infos findest ua
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=158961#post158961


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

aktualisierte Sammelliste dieses Wochenendes

01377379940
0137737994250
01377379942
01377379944
01377379946
01377379950
01377379954
01377379956 (* Quelle: Forum antispam)
01377379958
0137737995671 (= 01377379956)
01377379982
01377379980
01377379986
0137737999647
0137737999852
01377379446 ?

offenbar nur Blocks mit geraden Endnummern. Ist das eine neue Masche? (ein Block ist ja 0137xxxabcd[***], hier also
013773799cd(***) und alle d's sind bisher gerade. Also wäre immer ein Block betroffen und einer nicht.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Anruf von +49 137 737 9942 am 29.07.2006, 19:35

Netz: D1

Leider Zurückgerufen ( Geschäftsanschluss)

Anbieter müsste die DTMS AG sein.


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Anruf von +49 137 737 9942 am 29.07.2006, 19:35
> Netz: D1
> Leider Zurückgerufen ( Geschäftsanschluss)
> Anbieter müsste die DTMS AG sein.


Bitte dokumentieren (Handy mit Nummer unter scanner ist dvill-erprobte Methode oder Foto vom Display)
*und dann bitte das volle Programm:*
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=158961#post158961

Alle, die hier posten, müssen sich eines klar machen: Auf einen Betroffenen, der hier postet, kommen sicher 100 andere! Ihr habt das Glück, dort gelandet zu sein, wo man sich schon länger mit diesem Thema beschäftigt.

Euer Part ist es, den Betroffenen zu helfen, die nicht hier landen - und den zukünftigen Betroffenen.

Meldung an die Bundesnetzagentur ist gut, Strafanzeige ist besser.

Hier ein wenig lesen und den link klicken - dann wisst Ihr, was Sache ist.
Auf geht's!


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Zeit:29.07.2006 um 11:21
von: 0137-7379942
Netz: 
keine Rückruf
Mail an BnetzA abgesetzt


----------



## burgiman (30 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Nummer: 0137 7379946
Datum: 29.07.2006
Uhrzeit: 18:08
Netz: ePlus
Schaden: wahrscheinlich 1,50 € (einmal zurückgerufen)


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Zeit:29.07.2006 um 08:12
von: 0137-7379944
Netz:E-Plus/0177 
keine Rückruf
eMail an BnetzA gesandt
Danke


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Grade eben um 0741 (30.07.2006) am Sonntag morgen.
Nummer war +491377379950.


Sehr freundlich mich zu wecken.
Lustigerweise arbeite ich bei einem Mobilfunkunternehmen und kenne die Herren von der BnetzA relativ gut.
Ich glaub ich werde die am Montag mal anrufen.


----------



## dvill (30 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Wie wäre es damit, den Kollegen von der Technik zu erklären, dass sie mit dem Merkmal der abgehenden Rufnummer solche Anrufe rausfiltern können?

Kunden würden den Schutz vor störenden Anrufen in betrügerischer Absicht positiv bemerken. Der erste, der es macht, würde zählbaren Imagegewinn verbuchen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Juli 2006)

*Anruf durch 0137 / 737 9880 heute morgen um 7:30*

Hi Leute,

hab mich gerade gewundert, wer mich heute nacht angerufen hat. Bin dann bei den nachforschungen auf dieses forum gestossen.

Laut der Nummernliste der Bundesnetzagentur ist der Nummernbereich der dtms AG zugeordnet.

Ich hoffe das hilft euch irgendwie.

Beste Grüße
Tobias


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Mich hats auch grad erwischt: 
30.07.06, 9.16 Uhr
Nummer: 0137 737994
O2 Netz
Einmal zurückgerufen, weil ich auf nen wichtigen Anruf wartete
Mist!


----------



## Dragonheart (30 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Ging grad zu Bundesnetzagentur raus:

[_
Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
auf meinen Festnetzanschluss bekam ich heute  morgen (30.07.2006) um 7:03 Uhr einen Anruf von der Rufnummer

0049 0137 7379956

ich habe diese Nummer nicht zurückgerufen, gehe aber davon aus, das es sich hierbei um einen Lockanruf handelt, da
es sich um eine 0137- Nummer handelt.
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn sie diesbezüglich die entsprechenden Massnahmen ergreifen, um diesen Leuten das
Handwerk zu legen.

Mit freundlichen Gruß 

_


----------



## srm71 (30 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

30.07.06 6.30 Uhr in das Vodafone-Netz, Beschwerden sind raus :-(


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

hi ich wurde gestern abend auf mein handy d2 netz angerufen von der nr +491377379940 habe aber zum glück nicht zurückgerufen weil ich mir schon dachte das da was nicht ok ist


----------



## wespetrev (30 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Ich habe am 28.07.2006 um 21:25 Uhr einen Lockanruf an meinen Mobilfunkanschluss von eplus bekommen. Der "entgangene Anruf" weist die Nummer 0137-7379996 aus. Ich habe nicht geantwortet, also sind mir auch keine Kosten entstanden. Beschwerde an die Bundesnetzagentur und den Nummernprovider sind heute per Email raus.


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Juli 2006)

*01377379942*

30.07.2006, 10:41, E-Plus

01377379942


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Sonntag 30.Juli  ca. 11.00 Uhr E-Plus  die Nummer 0137 737 9958 /dtms AG Beschwerde geht raus


----------



## wespetrev (30 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Bei Strafanzeigen bitte unbedingt darauf achten, dass Ihr ausdrücklich *Strafantrag *stellt. Das ist deshalb erforderlich, weil das bei geringfügigen Schäden eine Voraussetzung für die Strafverfolgung ist, es sei denn die Staatsanwaltschaft bejaht ihrerseits das besondere öffentliche Interesse.

Die folgende (relativ ausführlich formulierte) Strafanzeige geht morgen an die für meinen Wohnort zuständige Staatsanwaltschaft raus:

Strafanzeige gegen Unbekannt wegen (versuchten) gewerbs-/bandenmäßigen Betrugs

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

ich erlaube mir, Ihnen den folgenden Sachverhalt zur Anzeige zu bringen:
Ich bin Inhaber eines Mobilfunkanschlusses bei dem Netzbetreiber eplus unter der Rufnummer 0177-xxxxxxx. Dieser Anschluss wird in der Regel von meiner Ehefrau <name> genutzt.

Am 28.07.2006 erreichte uns ein Anruf. Bevor meine Ehefrau ihn annehmen konnte, legte der Anrufer wieder auf. In der Rubrik „entgangene Anrufe“ erscheint die Nummer 01377379996. Dabei handelt es sich um eine kostenpflichtige Rufnummer. Wir haben den erwünschten Rückruf nicht vorgenommen. Ein Vermögensschaden ist bei mir deshalb nicht eingetreten.

Meine bisherigen Nachforschungen ergaben, dass die Nummer 01377379996 an eine
dtms AG, Isaac-Fulda-Alle 5, 55124 Mainz,
vergeben wurde. Dabei handelt es sich um einen Provider, der derartige Rufnummern blockweise erwirbt und an einzelne Kunden weiterverkauft. 
Weitere Recherchen im Internet-Forum computerbetrug.de bzw. dialerschutz.de lassen vermuten, dass an diesem Wochenende massenhaft 0137-Nummern in vergleichbarer Weise missbraucht werden, die über die dtms AG vertrieben werden. Das lässt sich den Einträgen entnehmen, die Sie unter http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40814&page=14 sowie auf den vorhergehenden und nachfolgenden Seiten finden können. Besonders instruktiv für die derzeitigen Aktivitäten ist die vorläufige Zusammenfassung in Thread #138. 

Eine ähnliche „Welle“ von Lockanrufen zu 0137-Anbietern gab es Ende Mai 2005. Auf dem Handy meiner Ehefrau sind noch die folgenden Anrufe gespeichert:
-	01377771215 am 28.05.06, 23:06 Uhr,
-	01377771235 am 28.05.06, 12:37 Uhr, 
beide zugeteilt einer NEXT ID technologies GmbH, Deelbögenkamp 4c, 22297 Hamburg,
-	01377270047 am 20.05.06, 18:24 Uhr,
zugeteilt einer Colt telecom GmbH, Herriotstraße 4, 60528 Frankfurt am Main.

Mir ist bewusst, dass der Schaden bei dem einzelnen Geschädigten relativ gering ausfällt (regelmäßig um die 1,50 Euro pro Rückruf). Der Gesamtschaden pro „Welle“ soll aber in fünf- bis sechsstellige Beträge gehen. Die Bagatellgrenze ist jedenfalls weit überschritten. In der Vergangenheit sollen erfolgreich Sammelverfahren wegen des Missbrauchs gebührenpflichtiger „Mehrwert“-Rufnummern durch die Staatsanwaltschaften Augsburg (Az. 304 Js 103092/03) und Hildesheim (Urteil des LG Hildesheim vom 15. Februar 2004, 26 KLs 16 Js 26785/02) durchgeführt worden sein.

Die zunehmende Sensibilisierung der Öffentlichkeit und der erleichterte Informationsaustausch unter den Geschädigten (wie in dem o.g. Forum) haben dazu geführt, dass die Provider von Mehrwertdienst-Rufnummern wie die oben genannten Unternehmen innerhalb kürzester Zeit von den Missbräuchen informiert werden. Eine Abschrift meiner heutigen Email an die dtms AG füge ich bei. Zumindest die Nutzer des o.g. Forums verfahren in ähnlicher Weise.

Diese Provider erhalten selbst einen Anteil der Telefongebühren, die durch die betrügerischen Anrufe erwirtschaftet werden. Ich bitte Sie höflich um Überprüfung, ob sich nicht auch diese Provider strafbar machen, wenn sie von betrogenen Nutzern auf die Machenschaften hingewiesen werden und dennoch Auszahlungen an die Letztveranwortlichen vornehmen und den auf sie selbst entfallenden Gebührenanteil behalten. 

Ich stelle Strafantrag.

Ich bitte Sie höflich, die Ermittlungen aufzunehmen und mich zu gegebener Zeit über deren Ergebnis zu unterrichten.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Lockanruf durch 0137 7737 9996 am 28.07.06 um 18.16 Uhr
Netz: E-Plus
Inhaber der 0137-Nummer: dtms ag

habe leider zurückgerufen: nach einmaligem Rufton war Stille und im Display wurde "Rufumleitung" angezeigt, was mich zum Auflegen veranlasste

Mail an Bundesnetzagentur und dtms sind gestern raus

Danke an dieses Forum für alle Infos!


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				wespetrev schrieb:
			
		

> Eine ähnliche „Welle“ von Lockanrufen zu 0137-Anbietern gab es Ende Mai 2005. Auf dem Handy meiner Ehefrau sind noch die folgenden Anrufe gespeichert:



Du meinst sicher Ende Mai 2006.

Was ich  nicht verstehe, warum solche Nummern solchen Patientenbuden (sorry) weiter vermietet werden :-(. 

Nach mehrmailigen Beschwerden, müsste doch auch der letzte ber der Bundesnetzagentur kapiert haben, das solche Firmen nicht mit so einem Scheiss aufhören, zumal DTMS AG und Next-ID keine Unbekannten auf diesem Gebiet sind!

Also beschwert Euch, bis auch der letzte bei der Bundesnetzagentur das kapiert.

Gruß Marco


----------



## wespetrev (30 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Danke, werde den Schreibfehler noch korrigieren.



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> wespetrev schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dvill (30 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich  nicht verstehe, warum solche Nummern solchen Patientenbuden (sorry) weiter vermietet werden :-(.


Das Zauberwort heißt Umsatz und Gewinn.

Für den Mitverdiener spielt es keine Rolle, durch welche Vertriebsmethode Umsätze generiert werden.

Für jeden Prepaid-Vertrag muss ein Verbraucher den Personalausweis vorzeigen. Die Weitervermietung von 0137-Nummern geht per Webformular. Je abstruser die Daten, umso besser.

Die Ahnungslosigkeit der Zwischenvermieter gehört zu den Erfolgsfaktoren.


			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Also beschwert Euch, bis auch der letzte bei der Bundesnetzagentur das kapiert.


Die weisungsempfangende Behörde hat schon kapiert. Die weisungsgebende Behörde müsste kapieren.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Zeit:30.07.2006 um 9:42
von: 0137-7379942
Netz: o2
kein Rückruf
Mail an BnetzA abgesetzt


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Juli 2006)

*0137-Lockanrufe Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Hallo,

habe nach ca. 6-wöchiger Lockanruf-Pause gestern wieder einen Anruf (das ist dann insgesamt der vierte) erhalten. Bei e-plus am 29.07.06 um 12:19:41 Uhr. Die Nummer ist die 0137-7379944. Für die ersten drei Lockanrufe vor Wochen habe ich gleich Anzeige erstattet und nun Strafantrag gestellt. Von den drei Nummern kam bisher kein Anruf mehr ... aber man weiß nie. Bin ja mal gespannt, was sich da so tut. Sagt einem diese neue Nummer etwas? Ist die auch wieder auf eine spanische oder holländische Briefkastenadresse zurückzuführen?

Gruß, Corre


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

heute 30.07.2006 14 uhr,  01377379958 . Mein Handy hat kurz geklingelt...Habe Eplus .


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Zeit:30.07.2006 um 13:01
von: 0137-7379940
Netz: vodafone
kein Rückruf
Mail an BnetzA abgesetzt


----------



## sascha (30 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



> Die folgende (relativ ausführlich formulierte) Strafanzeige geht morgen an die für meinen Wohnort zuständige Staatsanwaltschaft raus



Gut geschrieben und vollständig :-D


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Heute, 30. Juli 2006, 15:00 Uhr,  +491377379946, kurz geklinget. O2 0179- (Roland)


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Mich hats auch grad erwischt:
> 30.07.06, 9.16 Uhr
> Nummer: 0137 737994
> O2 Netz
> ...


Nummer ist so nicht vollständig. Richtige Nummer rausfinden, dokumentieren und ab mit der Beschwerde (steht hier weiter oben ausführlich).
Dann auch Strafanzeige stellen (steht auch weiter oben)


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				srm71 schrieb:
			
		

> 30.07.06 6.30 Uhr in das Vodafone-Netz, Beschwerden sind raus :-(


Hi srm71, Du bist einer der Kandidaten, bei denen ich auch auf eine Strafanzeige hoffe...



			
				wespetrev schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Die folgende (relativ ausführlich formulierte) Strafanzeige geht morgen an die für meinen Wohnort zuständige Staatsanwaltschaft raus...


 Bravo! Habe mir erlaubt, das in meiner Signatur zu verlinken!


----------



## Marco (30 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Unregistriert schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dietmar, willst du mir damit sagen, das die BNA auf den Umsatz und Gewinn angewiesen ist?

Ich denke, im Grunde verstehen wir uns.

Meiner Meinung nach müssten die "weitervermittler" bei im Wiederholungsfalle eine saftige Gedbuße bekommen, keinen Rufnummernblock zugeteilt bekommen.

Ausserdem müssen die Mobilfunkprovider ein Inkassoverbot bekommen, das heisst nicht die Nummern abrechnen. Passiert das bei mir einmal, gibt das einen schönen Tanz mit meinem Mobilfunkprovider

Gruß Marco


----------



## dvill (30 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Die BNetzA hat bis heute nicht einmal klare Zuteilungsbedingungen, die Missbrauch behindern könnten. Es fehlt wohl an den notwendigen Kompetenzen und Rechtsgrundlagen.

Die Wirkungsmechanismen der Verantwortungsverschleierung durch viele Zwischenvermietungsebenen mit reichlich Profit für alle Beteiligten sind mit den 0190-Nummern hinreichend nachgewiesen.

Die Bemühungen, als Mitverdiener etwas für den Verbraucherschutz zu tun, halten sich in Grenzen.

Es gibt keinen Grund, warum sich Nutzer von 0137-Nummern nicht mit inländischer, ladungsfähiger Adresse bei der BNetzA registrieren, bevor man sie auf das Telefonvolk loslässt. Es gibt keinen nachvollziehbaren Nutzen für die Zwischenvernebelungsebenen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				wespetrev schrieb:
			
		

> -    01377771215 am 28.05.06, 23:06 Uhr,


sehr spannende Geschichte...
Next-ID/ -->
SeMi  GmbH
Ferdinand-Porsche-Straße 11 
60388 Frankfurt

siehe
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=154569#post154569



> -    01377771235 am 28.05.06, 12:37 Uhr,


Hast Du dafür einen Endmieter geklriegt? War das auch SEMI GMBH? Mir fehlt die Nummer offenbar.



> -    01377270047 am 20.05.06, 18:24 Uhr,
> zugeteilt einer Colt telecom GmbH, Herriotstraße 4, 60528 Frankfurt am Main.


Lustige Geschichte... Die Nummer wurde von CRYSTAL MEDIALOG  bei COLT gemietet. Wurde zeitnah abgeschaltet (Crystal musste das bei COLT veranlassen).

siehe dazu auch
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=149321#post149321

Wegen der Nummer habe ich mich an die Staatsanwaltschaft Magdeburg gewandt, ohne jemals Antwort zu kriegen. Da lief/läuft ein Ermittlungsverfahren in einer ähnlichen Sache. Die angegebene Adresse des Verantwortlichen in Spanien existiert nicht, aber das ist CRYSTAL ebenso scheissegal ("Wir haben diese Adresse in unseren Unterlagen") wie der Bundesnetzagentur (keine Antwort auf mehrfache nachfrage hierzu)

Wenn Deine Staatsanwaltschaft reagiert, ergänze das dann bitte. Weitere Infos gerne auf nachfrage.


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

30.7. 2006 wurde ich um 15:41 uhr von dieser Rufnummer: +491377379954
auf meinem Mobiltelefon angerufen

(0)137 737 zugeteilt dtms AG
dtms AG, Isaac-Fulda-Allee 5, 55124 Mainz

neulich schon einmal von +491377370029180 hier hat der rückruf 1,1983 EUR gekostet.


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

mich hat soeben (30.07. 16:46) die rufnummer 0137-7379952 angeklingelt


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Habe ich heute bekommen.

+49 137 737 99 58
30.07.2006  17:14 1x

Dauer 0,8 sek.

E-Plus Netz


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Juli 2006)

*0137-Lockanruf*

Hallo community,

heute schon wieder so eine sche... abzocker Nummer.

Am:
30.07.2006
17:38:01 Uhr

-->0137 7379950

Es hat nur einmal geklingelt.

Wann werden die verantwortlichen endlich eingesperrt!!!
Diese Firmen stecken doch mit diesen Verbrechern unter einer Decke!!!


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanruf*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Diese *** stecken doch mit diesen *** unter einer Decke!!!


Beweisen ... oder Mund halten! Stell Strafantrag/Strafanzeige und erhöhe damit die Chance, dass zumindest mal geschaut wird, wem die Firma wann unter welchen Umständen die Nummern überlässt. Solange bitte so was hier nicht posten. Gedanken sind aber frei. Stimmt's, Frau M*?


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Am 30.07.2006 um 12:25 erhalten: 0137 737 9982

Grüße, maruan.


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Am 30.07.2006 um 12:25 erhalten: 0137 737 9982
> Grüße, maruan.


Grüsse zurück... Und eine Bitte: werde aktiv!
Lies das hier durch, verfasse etwas ähnliches (ohne den Teil mit den anderen Nummern) und schicke das Ganze per mail an deinen Staatsanwalt, am besten mit 'nem Foto/Scan vom Handy als Beweismittel.
In dem link in meiner Signatur findest Du für die meisten StA eine e-mail-Adresse.

Danke für Deine Mithilfe!


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Juli 2006)

*0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Ich habe soeben (30.07.2006  18:37) einen Anruf von der Nummer +49 137 73 79 95 8 bekommen. Dauer: 1x Klingeln. Ich vermute einen Lockanruf und habe den Fall der BNetzA gemeldet. Dafür habe ich den Musterbrief von dieser Seite verwendet:

http://www.dialerschutz.de/0137-handy-lockanruf.php


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Hallo!

Anruf: 29.07.2006    21:41 - +491377379998 - vermutlich ein Lockanruf

Gruss
Marina


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

+491377379940

einmal geklingelt 19:19 2006-07-30


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

ich wurde auch gerade angerufen- allerdings habe ich nicht zurückgerufen-
die nummer lautet:
01377379944- also aufgepasst!
lg


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Lockanruf am 30.07.2006 um 18:18 uhr
01377379944


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Lockanruf am 30.07.2006 um 21:09 uhr
01377379966


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Bei mir auf meiner 0170-Nummer um 11:00 Uhr von 01377379944.


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Klasse, Sascha! :knuddel:
http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=376



> Wer einen Lockanruf mit einer 0137-Nummer erhält, *sollte den Betrugsversuch nicht ignorieren*. Wichtig ist es, sich beim Nummerninhaber und bei der Bundesnetzagentur zu beschweren. Denn nur dann können Schritte gegen die Täter eingeleitet werden. *Beschwerden bei der dtms AG sind per Mail unter [email protected] möglich.* Dabei sollte man das Unternehmen auffordern, die Nummer zu sperren, die Letztverantwortlichen, die die Nummer gemietet haben, zu benennen, und vor allem auf eine Auszahlung oder Weiterleitung der Gelder zu verzichten. Die Bundesnetzagentur ist per Mail unter [email protected] erreichbar. Sie sollte gebeten werden, die missbrauchte Nummer zu sperren *und den Vorgang an die zuständige Staatsanwaltschaft zu melden*. Ein Musterschreiben für diesen Fall stellt Dialerschutz.de hier zum Download zur Verfügung.


Musterschreiben (doc-Datei)


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Juli 2006)

*0137 - 7379998*

Habe heute einen LOCKANRUF von der Nummer 0137 - 7379998 erhalten. Nehme an, dass der Zeitpunkt absichtlich kurz vor Monatsende gewählt wurde, um die Reaktionszeit zur Verweigerung der Bezahlung der Kosten isnbesondere für Kunden, die eine Abbuchung per Einzugsermächtigung gestatten, zu minimieren.


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Juli 2006)

*Aw: 0137 - 7379998*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Habe heute einen LOCKANRUF von der Nummer 0137 - 7379998 erhalten. Nehme an, dass der Zeitpunkt absichtlich kurz vor Monatsende gewählt wurde, um die Reaktionszeit zur Verweigerung der Bezahlung der Kosten isnbesondere für Kunden, die eine Abbuchung per Einzugsermächtigung gestatten, zu minimieren.


wehr Dich! Siehe oben! (Dein Beitrag wurde hierher verschoben)


----------



## dvill (30 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Hier wird eine mögliche Technik beschrieben, die Caller-ID beliebig einzustellen.

Noch was zum Caller IP Spoofing.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## greta (30 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Salmosalar schrieb:
			
		

> Habe euch erst jetzt gefunden, mein Lockanruf war schon vor Pfingsten:
> 
> Am 25.5.06  von der Nummer: 0137 766 12 15
> 
> ...


lockanruf erhalten!!!!

heute 30.07.2006 um 21.30 Uhr war ich denn dran.
von dieser Nummer: 01377379940

habs gleich wie empfohlen gemeldet.
ich wehre mich!!!!!!

adele


----------



## greta (30 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

heute war ich denn dran.

30.07.2006.
21.30 Uhr
von dieser Nummer.
01377379940

habs gleich gemeldet - wie empfohlen.
ich werde mich wehren.!!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Anruf am 30.07.2006 um 16:16 Uhr von folgender Nummer:
01377379952
Diese Nummer wurde an die dtms AG vergeben!


----------



## Unregistriert (31 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

und noch einer:

Sachverhalt

Als Besitzer eines Mobiltelefons mit der Anschlussnummer +49 – xxxx-xxxxxxx erhielt ich am 30.07.2006 um 18:32 Uhr einen so genannten Lockanruf. Dabei klingelte mein Mobiltelefon nur einmal ganz kurz. Auf dem Handydisplay verblieb ein „Anruf in Abwesenheit“; angezeigt wurde die Mehrwertdienste-Nummer +49 – 137 - 7379998 


... Das alles habe ich bei der Bundesnetzagentur zur Anzeige gebracht !


----------



## Unregistriert (31 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Hallo,

haben in diesem Monat allein 2 Anrufe erhalten. 
1. (0137) 7893011 am 16.07.2006
und
2. (0137) 7379998 am 29.07.2006
(hier habe ich mal zurückgerufen - kein Anschluss) Hoffe, es wird nicht auf der Rechnung erscheinen -gibt sicher Probleme.

Beide Nummern sind an die Bundesnetzagentur weitergegeben und eine Anzeige bei der Staatsanwaltschaft gestellt.
Besten Dank für Eure Hinweise!

Viele Grüße,
Gerhard


----------



## Unregistriert (31 Juli 2006)

*0137-Lockanrufe: Strafanzeige wo?*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> ... und eine Anzeige bei der Staatsanwaltschaft gestellt.
> Viele Grüße,
> Gerhard


Bei welcher Staatsanwaltschaft? Bitte hier posten, damit die verschiedenen Strafanzeigen einander finden (klappt sonst meistens nicht!).


----------



## Unregistriert (31 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Guten Morgen,

bei der Staatsanwaltschaft habe ich noch keine Anzeige erstattet.
Ist das denn nötig, laut dem Musterschreiben (s.u.) sollte es doch die Bundesnetzagentur erledigen ?

Da ich ja keinen Schaden erlitten habe, werde ich mir diesen Aufwand mit der Staatsanwaltschaft schenken.
Das steht ja sonst in keiner Relation zum Aufwand. Die aufzubringende Zeit ist mir dafür zu kostbar...

Grüße
--------------------


Beschwerde über Rufnummernmissbrauch gem. § 67 TKG
Betreffend der Mehrwertdienste-Nummer +49 ? (0)137 ? 7379998


Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

als Betroffener informiere ich Sie heute über den Missbrauch einer kostenpflichtigen
Mehrwertdienste-Rufnummer und bitte Sie, gegen den/die Verantwortliche(n) dieses
Missbrauchs nach § 67 TKG vorzugehen, bzw. entsprechende strafrechtliche
Ermittlungen gem. § 67 Abs. 3 einleiten zu lassen.


Sachverhalt

Als Besitzer eines Mobiltelefons mit der Anschlussnummer +49 ? (x)xxx-xxxxxxx erhielt
ich am 30.07.2006 um 18:32 Uhr einen so genannten Lockanruf.
Dabei klingelte mein Mobiltelefon nur einmal ganz kurz.
Auf dem Handydisplay verblieb ein ?Anruf in Abwesenheit?;
angezeigt wurde die Mehrwertdienste-Nummer +49 ? 137 - 7379998

Ich habe diese Nummer nicht zurückgerufen !

Als Absenderkennung erschien im Display die Nummer +49 ? (0)137 - 7379998 .

Selbstverständlich stehe ich Ihnen unter den oben genannten Kontaktdaten für Rückfragen,
bzw. als Zeuge für diesen Fall des Rufnummern-Missbrauchs zur Verfügung.
Gleichzeitig bitte ich Sie, mir den Eingang meiner Beschwerde an obige Mailadresse
zu bestätigen und mich über den Fortgang des Verfahrens auf dem Laufenden zu halten.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Unregistriert (31 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Hallo,

habe am Sonntag den 30.07.2006 um 19:21 einen Anruf von der Nummer 01377379958 erhalten. Nach Information von der Bundesnetzargentur gehört der Nummernblock der dtms AG. Die Bundesnetzargentur habe ich per Mail informiert.

Gruß


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (31 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Allen von diesen betrügerischen Pingereien Betroffenen sein nochmals ausdrücklich ans Herz gelegt, neben der Meldung an die BNetzA bei der jeweils zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft Strafanzeige wegen versuchten Betruges zu erstatten.

Nur wenn jetzt eine Strafanzeigenlawine auf die Staatsanwaltschaften zurollt, besteht vielleicht die Aussicht, dass endlich gegen diese Leute und ihre Helfershelfer bei bestimmten Providern (es sind immer dieselben Leute und dieselben Provider!!!) etwas unternommen wird.

Ich jedenfalls habe wieder mal das ganze Programm gefahren. Es kann doch nicht angehen, dass hier jahrelang - unter den Augen der Papiertiger bei der BNetzA - von  diesen Personen und ihren Helfershelfern geschaltet und gewaltet werden kann, als wäre nichts geschehen.


----------



## Unregistriert (31 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

30.07.2006 (Sonntag)
betroffen
D1 Netz

Nummer des Anrufs in Abwesenheit:

0137 7379998

Hab nicht zurückgerufen, weiß also nicht was das kostet.


----------



## Unregistriert (31 Juli 2006)

*0137-Lockanrufe Sommer 2006: Strafanzeigen*



			
				JohnnyBGoode schrieb:
			
		

> Allen von diesen betrügerischen Pingereien Betroffenen sein nochmals ausdrücklich ans Herz gelegt, neben der Meldung an die BNetzA bei der jeweils zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft Strafanzeige wegen versuchten Betruges zu erstatten.
> 
> Nur wenn jetzt eine Strafanzeigenlawine auf die Staatsanwaltschaften zurollt, besteht vielleicht die Aussicht, dass endlich gegen diese Leute und ihre Helfershelfer bei bestimmten Providern (es sind immer dieselben Leute und dieselben Provider!!!) etwas unternommen wird.


Genau!

Die Bundesnetzagentur erstattet sicherlich keine Strafanzeige, die kommen so kaum nach. 

Erst wenn die Anzahl der Strafanzeigen so hoch wird, dass dmts & Co wegen Geldwäscheverurteilungsgefahr die Nackenhaare kräuseln, dann hört das Ganze auf.


----------



## Unregistriert (31 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Hallo,

ich weiß nicht, ob ihr diese Nummer schon im Umlauf habt:

Netz 02, Anruf am 29.07.06, 11:47 Uhr Nummer +49 137 7379984. Da ich kurz tatsächlich nicht im Haus war und beim kurzen Blick aufs Display einen Zahlendreher gesehen habe (0173... was ja eine Mobilnummer wäre), habe ich Depp auch noch zurückgerufen, normalerweise ignoriere ich diese Nummern. Der Anruf wurde vor dem Klingeln schon unterbrochen, da merkte ich dann meinen Fehler...Melde die Nummer jetzt aber gleich noch. Der Provider ist dmts...


----------



## Unregistriert (31 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

D2
29.7.06 um 12:58
01 37 - 7 37 99 80
dtms AG

Ich habe nicht zurückgerufen, werde aber trotzdem alles weitere in die Wege leiten.


----------



## srm71 (31 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> srm71 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aber ja


----------



## Unregistriert (31 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Hallo, hatte gestern am 30.07.06 einen Lockanruf gemeldet (Thread 155), mich aber irgendwie in der  Datumsangabe vertan. Richtig ist:
Lockanruf durch 0137 7737 9996 am 29.07.06 um 7:57 Uhr
Netz: E-Plus
Inhaber der 0137-Nummer: dtms ag

Folgende Maßnahmen habe ich insgesamt ergriffen:
-	Mail an Bundesnetzagentur am 29.07.06
-	Mail an dtms AG am 29.07.06
-	Strafanzeige (und ausdrücklich zugleich Strafantrag) an Staatsanwaltschaft Schwerin per Mail heute am 31.07.06

In meiner Strafanzeige habe ich besonders hingewiesen auf Einträge von Rookie, der einen Lockanruf von der gleichen Mehrwert-Rufnummer erhielt und in Thread 154 ankündigte, ebenfalls eine Strafanzeige bei der für seinen Wohnort zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft zu stellen.

Viel Erfolg an alle!


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, hatte gestern am 30.07.06 einen Lockanruf gemeldet (Thread 155), mich aber irgendwie in der  Datumsangabe vertan. Richtig ist:
> Lockanruf durch 0137 7737 9996 am 29.07.06 um 7:57 Uhr


jetzt stimmt die NUmmer nicht, oder?
01377379996?


Vielen lieben Dank für die von Dir ergriffenen Massnahmen. Ich möchte noch aus einer Veröffentlichung eines landgerichts zitieren:





			
				LG Hildesheim schrieb:
			
		

> "Wenn über eine Audiotex-Plattform von einer 0190-Servicenummer automatisiert Mobilfunknummern angerufen werden, die Verbindung aber sofort nach vollständiger Anwahl der Rufnummer unterbrochen wird, um so zu bewirken, dass der Angerufene bei der Servicenummer zurückruft, unter der aber nach kostenpflichtiger Verbindungsherstellung nur ein Freizeichen zu hören ist, das dem Anrufer vorspiegelt, die Verbindung sei noch nicht zustande gekommen, macht sich der Betreiber der Audiotex-Plattform/Mehrdienstenummerninhaber des gewerbsmäßigen Betruges strafbar. Der Angeklagte hat den mit "Lockrufen" über die Audiotex-Plattform angerufenen Mobilfunkteilnehmern ein nicht vorhandenes Kommunikationsanliegen vorgespiegelt und dadurch einen entsprechenden Irrtum erregt, der zu Vermögensverfügungen in Form kostenpflichtiger Rückrufe geführt hat.
> 2. Zwar mag es sein, dass die Rückrufenden hätten erkennen können, dass sich hinter der als entgangener Anruf angezeigten Telefonnummer eine 0190er-Servicenummer verbarg, so dass sie letztlich fahrlässig handelten. Für die Tatbestandsmäßigkeit spielt es jedoch keine Rolle, ob die Getäuschten bei sorgfältiger Prüfung die Täuschung hätten erkennen können, denn selbst leichtfertige Opfer werden durch das Strafrecht geschützt. " (26 KLs 16 Js 26785/02


Das sollte ich mal eingerahmt meinem arbeitsverweigernden Münchner StA schicken.


----------



## Unregistriert (31 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Nummer: 0137 7379946
Datum: 30.07.2006
Uhrzeit: 18:29
Netz: ePlus
Schaden: wahrscheinlich 0,98 € (nicht zurückgerufen, denn rechtzeitig im internet informiert)


----------



## Anke610 (31 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Hallo an alle, 

ich hatte am WE (29.7.2006) das erste Mal auf meinem Handy bei O2 um 15:33 einen solchen Anruf. Die Nummer lautete 0137 737 9956. 

Aus Spaß hab ich mal bei Google diese Nummer eingegeben und ich bin dann hier gelandet. Und ich muß sagen, ich bin entsetzt über diese Dreistigkeit und die Art und Weise, wie diese Firma anderen Leuten das Geld aus der Tasche zieht und der Staat macht nichts und wird nicht aktiv. Diese Firma tritt ja offensichtlich nicht zum ersten Mal mit einer solchen Welle von Anrufen auf.

Die wie hier empfohlene Nachricht an die Bundesnetzagentur hab ich zwar schon verschickt. Wenn ich mir hier aber die ganzen Kommentare durchlese, scheint das alles nicht wirklich Erfolg zu haben. Daher mal meine vielleicht naive Frage, aber wenn die StA und die Bundesnetzagentur nichts wirklich unternehmen will, obwohl sie alle Möglichkeiten hätte, warum informiert man nicht mal eine TV-Sendung? Stern TV oder Akte 06? So würde einem breiteren Publikum diese Machenschaften bekannt werden und so der öffentliche Druck auf beide Stellen lasten. Dann können StA & Co. nicht mehr wegschauen, sondern müssen mal aktiv werden. Offensichtlich glaubt die StA das es sich hier um Einzelfälle handelt. Das das viel größere Ausmaße zu haben scheint, ist sicherlich nur demjenigen bekannt, der sich mal im Internet umfassend schlau macht.

Also, warum werdet ihr hier, die richtig viel Ahnung habt von den Abläufen dieser Leute, mal aktiv und schaltet das TV ein? Gerade Akte 06 greift doch solche Themen gerne auf. 

LG aus Braunschweig Anke


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Anke610 schrieb:
			
		

> Also, warum werdet ihr hier, die richtig viel Ahnung habt von den Abläufen dieser Leute, mal aktiv und schaltet das TV ein? Gerade Akte 06 greift doch solche Themen gerne auf.


Ich kann nur für mich sprechen... Mit einem Journalisten habe ich mehrmals lange telefoniert, er wollte die Geschichte für Auftraggeber recherchieren und brach seine Arbeit ab, weil er den damaligen Verantwortlichen nicht fotografieren konnte (das war einer der Magdeburger Jungs). Ein anderer kontaktierte mich im Auftrag einer bekannten TV-Sendung (S*-TV), wollte aber meine Forschungsergebnisse nicht verwenden, sondern selbst losforschen. Wir hatten Kontakt, der brach dann ab. Ich habe nie wieder von ihm gehört. Ich für meinen Teil werde  nicht auch noch bei den Journalisten die Klinke putzen, weil ich dafür gar nicht die zeitlichen Reserven habe. Wenn ein Journalist kommt und Infos will, findet er hier ohnehin genug, sogar umfassend und geordnet, wenn er nicht die Zeit zum Lesen hat.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=41295
ausführlichere und fundiertere Infos dazu gibt's von mir immer gerne - neuerdings aber nur noch, wenn klar ist, dass ich nicht wieder 20 Stunden für die Katz reinstecken muss...


----------



## sascha (31 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



> So würde einem breiteren Publikum diese Machenschaften bekannt werden und so der öffentliche Druck auf beide Stellen lasten.



Erst unlängst gab es auf Spiegel Online einen großen Bericht zum Thema. Ich habe die Staatsanwaltschaften trotzdem nicht gerade springen sehen...


----------



## Reducal (31 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

...ist eigentlich bekannt, wie viele Staatsanwaltschaften es in Deutschland gibt? Die Anzeigenerstatter sind i. d. R. über das ganze Bundesgebiet verteilt - die StA´s auch und eine zentrale Anlaufstelle gibt es da nicht. Das bedeutet, dass zwar viele Anzeigen irgendwo aufschlagen, jedoch die Masse dezentral verblubbert.


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> > So würde einem breiteren Publikum diese Machenschaften bekannt werden und so der öffentliche Druck auf beide Stellen lasten.
> 
> 
> Erst unlängst gab es auf Spiegel Online einen großen Bericht zum Thema. Ich habe die Staatsanwaltschaften trotzdem nicht gerade springen sehen...


 Da stand sogar das böse B-Wort, das mein Münchner Staatsanwalt nicht in den Mund nehmen will...

und...


> Im vergangenen Jahr beschwerten sich 1745 Menschen bei der zuständigen Bundesnetzagentur darüber, dass sie Opfer von 0137-Neppern geworden sind. In diesem Jahr sind es bereits drei Mal so viele. Allein in der Woche nach Pfingsten gingen fast 1.200 Beschwerden ein.


 Das wären zusammen genommen fast 7000 Meldungen an den Staatsanwalt gemäss TKG §67 Absatz 3! 13 am Tag!!!



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ...ist eigentlich bekannt, wie viele Staatsanwaltschaften es in Deutschland gibt? Die Anzeigenerstatter sind i. d. R. über das ganze Bundesgebiet verteilt - die StA´s auch und eine zentrale Anlaufstelle gibt es da nicht. Das bedeutet, dass zwar viele Anzeigen irgendwo aufschlagen, jedoch die Masse dezentral verblubbert.


Das ist schwierig, klar. Die StA Augsburg hatte seinerzeit das Problem gut erkannt...


> "Den Nachweis, dass diese Anrufe Methode haben, kann man nur führen, wenn man wirklich viele Fälle hat und diese zusammenführt", erklärte der Sprecher der Augsburger Staatsanwaltschaft. Denn dann sei klar, "dass jemand diese Lockanrufe in großem Stil betreibt, um Geld abzuzocken." Genau diesen Nachweis aber konnte die Augsburger Staatsanwaltschaft offensichtlich führen. dialerschutz.de hatte nach der ersten Welle von 0137-Lockanrufen Strafanzeige bei der Kripo Augsburg erstattet und zugleich Betroffene aufgefordert, sich unter Angabe ihrer Daten zu melden. Binnen weniger Tage gingen so Hinweise von mehr als 300 Geschädigten ein. Über 80 Einzelfällen ging die Kripo nach - und ließ sich dabei auch vom schwierigen System der Servicenummern-Vergabe und -Vermietung nicht entmutigen. "In einem Fall etwa führte die Spur zunächst nach Asien", berichtete Weith. "Letztlich endete sie aber auch in Deutschland, wo der Verantwortliche saß."


 Die Informationen in diesem Forum sind mittlerweile so gut, dass entsprechend motivierte StA sich sogar 'ne Menge Arbeit sparen könnten. Aber manche sparen sich halt noch lieber die ganze Arbeit :wall:


----------



## Unregistriert (31 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

am 30.07.06  17:09 Uhr Anruf von Nr +491377379940
und am 14.04.06 15.01 Uhr Anruf von +491377370209861
beide ins Vodafone Netz 
und beide nicht zuückgerufen.

die Liste der BNZ sagt: 0137 737 zugeteilt dtms AG

Mail an Bundesnetzagentur werd ich gleich noch versenden. 

Gutes Forum, hoffe es bewirkt was


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Juli 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> und am 14.04.06 15.01 Uhr Anruf von +491377370209861
> beide ins Vodafone Netz und beide nicht zuückgerufen.


Man erinnert sich... Das war damals der Däne B*L*, der soll ja 150000 Rückrufe auf seine dtms-Nummern _an einem Wochenende _geschafft haben... Kein schlechter Schnitt - auch für die Mainzer nicht...


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (1 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Post von Frau S.M. von dtms AG Mainz:



> Die von Ihnen erwähnte Service-Rufnummer (Anrufer-Werbung) 0137-7379954 haben wir an folgenden Diensteanbieter vergeben:
> 
> Firma Kynetic di Roberto de Michele
> Via Marutari 44, I-84100 Salerno/Italien
> ...



Lt. Google gibts aber nur die:

http://www.google.de/maps?hl=de&lr=...4534426726532219&sa=X&oi=local&ct=result&cd=2

Ist also wieder äußerst dubios, das ganze!


----------



## Captain Picard (1 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

für:  via marutari salerno gibt es überhaupt keinen Treffer...


> Via Fornari Vito, 52
> I-84131 Salerno (SA)


komplett andere PLZ
man will vielleicht postalisch nicht erreicht werden...


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (1 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> für:  via marutari salerno gibt es überhaupt keinen Treffer...



Das ist anschriftenmäßig wieder mal alles erstunken und erlogen, ebenso ist der Firmenname wie so oft nicht korrekt angegeben. 

Aber Google weiß halt vieles.......

Da stellt sich natürlich die Frage der mangelnden Sorgfaltspflicht der dtms AG bei der Vertragserstellung. 
Vermutlich prüfen die nichts, sondern nehmen alles, was man ihnen erzählt, als gegeben hin.


----------



## Reducal (1 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> > via marutari salerno
> > Via Fornari Vito, 52
> > I-84131 Salerno (SA)
> 
> ...


Wahrscheinlich, die DTMS macht die Korrespondenz ohnehin per E-Mail oder Fax.


----------



## Captain Picard (1 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Wahrscheinlich, die DTMS macht die Korrespondenz ohnehin per E-Mail oder Fax.


Das ändert nichts daran, dass sehr oberflächlich  und leichtfertig mit den Anmeldungen 
verfahren wird. Wofür braucht  ein süditalienischer Hinterhofladen deutsche 0137er Nummern ?
(Die Frage wurde  früher schon in ähnlicher Form gestellt)


----------



## Reducal (1 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Schade, dass man mit Vertretern der DTMS darüber hier nicht diskutieren kann.


----------



## Unregistriert (1 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Lockanruf am 29.07.2006 um 20:20 uhr
01377379940


----------



## Unregistriert (1 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Hallo heute am 01.Aug. 2006 um 14:18 Uhr     0137 7790008


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, dass man mit Vertretern der DTMS darüber hier nicht diskutieren kann.


Ich habe die Frau M* und Ihre Mitstreiter ausdrücklich eingeladen...

Hier ein wenig Hintergrund, evtl. redundant, bin in Eile...

Firma:
Kynetic di R. de M.
Via Marutari 44, I-84100 Salerno, Italien

Im talienischen handelsregister gibt es
KYNETIC DI R. DE M. & C. S.A.S.
VIA QUINTINO DI VONA 9 - SALERNO (SA) - 84100
Geschäftszweck (Attivitá):
DAL 07/02/2005 SERVIZI DI CONSULENZA ALLE IMPRESE

Es gibt auch noch eine andere Angabe, nämlich 
Kynetic S.a.s. Di De M. R. & C.
84129 Salerno (SA) - Via Sichelmanno, 22
Tel. 089 7577**
(in unmittelbarer Nähe sind zwei Strassen "Via Martiri ..." - Marutari, Martiri, hmm)

Infobel sagt:


> KYNETIC S.A.S. DI DE M. R. & C.
> V. VITO FORNARI 52
> 84131 (SA) SALERNO
> 089 38674**


und dieselbe Adresse noch mit einer weiteren Telefonnummer:
089 52263**

Also googlet mal, ich hab leider keine Zeit.

_Namen gekürzt. MOD/BR_
@BR: Das ist ein Firmennamen, steht exakt so im Handelsregister... Natürlich ist es _ möglicherweise auch_ ein Eigenname. _Möglicherweise _ ist der Name sogar identisch mit dem Eigennamen, den ich hier _selbstverständlich _NUB-konform gekürzt habe (Ebenso wie übrigens den link auf die Abfrage in diesem Posting, in dem der Name auch stand, was ich übersehen hatte)
Ich sehe die Editierung mit einem weinenden Auge, aber - solange die Mitleser hier sehende Augen haben, passt es ja.


----------



## Captain Picard (1 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Also googlet mal, ich hab leider keine Zeit.


Das hab ich schon getan. aber was soll dabei anders rauskommen, als dass es irgendeine Hinterhofklitsche  ist.
 Und was haben wir davon? Das interessiert  DTMS nicht die Bohne, ob das nun der Schwager, 
Oma oder Cousine dritten Grades ist, die als Adresse herhalten  müssen oder ob die Adresse ein kompletter  Fake  ist


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Man könnte zur Klärung der Identität evtl. Herrn R* de M* fragen.
Vielleicht gibt es ja zwei Firmen gleichen Namens und nur eine mit existierender Adresse?


----------



## Unregistriert (1 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



> Ich weise darauf hin, dass die angegebene Adresse NICHT EXISTIERT.
> 
> Nach meinen Erkenntnissen dürfte es sich bei dem Anbieter (sofern wenigstens der Firmenname stimmt) um die Firma
> 
> ...


Ging per mail an dtms, Bundesnetzagentur und ein paar andere Interssierte


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Jetzt fehlen nur noch ein paar Strafanzeigen von Betroffenen... Wenn dann nichts geht, können wir uns hier wenigstens nicht vorwerfen, nicht alles versucht zu haben. Alles, was geht - und mehr...


----------



## srm71 (2 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Reducal schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da hatten wir ja den gleichen Gedanken  Ich korrespondiere mit ihr nun schon seit über 4 Jahren. Da hat sie als Qualitätsmanagerin, die ja täglich unsere vielen Beschwerden abblocken muß, bald einen Durchhalteorden verdient.


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (2 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Heute überliess ich der Staatsanwaltschaft auf Anfrage sämtliche (immer gleichlautende) Korrespondenz mit dtms als Ergänzung zu meiner Strafanzeige gegen Unbekannt wegen (versuchten) gewerbs-/bandenmäßigen Betruges.

Das waren i.d.R. Mitteilungen über meist dubiose und nicht zu ermittelnde Letztverantwortliche in Italien (insgesamt handelt es sich um 6 verschiedene 0137-Nummern, die an 2 Letztverantwortliche zugeteilt waren).

Neben den diversen Abschaltschreiben der BNetzA und meinen diversen Mails in dieser Ping-Angelegenheit gab ich denen auch den Link hierher ins Forum, damit man sich mal ein Bild von diesen ausufernden Betrügereien i.S. Ping-Anrufe (dtms nennt diese Anrufe ANRUFER-WERBUNG!!!) machen kann.


----------



## Unregistriert (2 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Lockanruf gestern vormittag:+491377790008
habe nicht zurückgerufen!


----------



## Unregistriert (2 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Da ich nicht früher dazu gekommen bin, kommt mein Beitrag erst heute:

Samstag, 29.07.2006 12.08 Uhr

Anruf von 0137 7379952 auf meiner E-Plus Nummer.

Beschwerdemail an Dtms AG und BNetzAg sind vor wenigen Minuten raus.

Da ich mit solchen Dingen wie Anzeige erstatten etc. keinerlei Erfahrung habe, meine Frage an die Exprten:
Auf was muss ich mich einstellen, wenn ich Strafantrag stelle. Bedeutet das noch mehr Papierkram o. eine Ladung zur Polizei o.ä.?

Natürlich hätte ich auch grosses Interesse dass solchen Betrugsmachenschaften mal endlich das Handwerk gelegt wird.


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> meine Frage an die Experten:
> Auf was muss ich mich einstellen, wenn ich Strafantrag stelle. Bedeutet das noch mehr Papierkram o. eine Ladung zur Polizei o.ä.?


Ich schickte einen Brief und parallel eine Mail mit entsprechendem Beweismaterial (z.B. könntest Du dein Display fotografieren oder scannen), kopierten Briefen usw. - mehr Aufwand hatte ich nicht.


----------



## Unregistriert (2 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Unregistriert schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich meinte auch mehr für die Zeit "danach", wenn der Strafantrag von mir eingereicht wurde und nun bearbeitet wird.
Muss ich dann nochmals dazu befragt werden, oder bei der Staatsanwaltschaft vorstellig werden?

Oder hört man dann erstmal nichts mehr in der Sache u. wird nur über den aktuellen Ermittlungsstand informiert?

Sorry, wenn ich so frage.

PS.: Mein Handydisplay könnte ich abfotografieren u. das Foto beilegen.


----------



## sascha (2 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



> Ich schickte einen Brief und parallel eine Mail mit entsprechendem Beweismaterial (z.B. könntest Du dein Display fotografieren oder scannen), kopierten Briefen usw. - mehr Aufwand hatte ich nicht.



Ein Muster für eine Strafanzeige wegen 0137-Lockanrufen findet man jetzt auch unter http://www.dialerschutz.de/0137-handy-lockanruf.php


----------



## Insider (3 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Muss ich dann nochmals dazu befragt werden, oder bei der Staatsanwaltschaft vorstellig werden?


Kann passieren, ist aber eher unwahrscheinlich - um so detaillierte die schriftlich eingereichte Anzeige ist, desto einfacher lesen sich die Beamten ein und es gibt weniger Klärungsbedarf.



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> ...hört man dann erstmal nichts mehr in der Sache u. wird nur über den aktuellen Ermittlungsstand informiert?


Über den aktuellen Stand der Ermittlungen gibt es i. d. R. keine Informationen sondern allenfalls eine Mitteilung über den Ausgang des Verfahrens. Darauf haben Anzeigenerstatter sogar einen Anspruch, doch nicht selten geht diese Rückmeldung im Behördendschungel unter.


----------



## sascha (3 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Die Bundesnetzagentur hat mir gerade bei einem Telefonat nochmal bestätigt, dass sie auch weiterhin im Fall des erwiesenen Missbrauchs von 0137-Nummern Inkassoverbote verhängen wird. Das dürfte damit auch für die Welle vom Wochenende gelten. Also Leute: Wer Opfer eines solchen Anrufs geworden ist, Meldung bei der Bundesnetzagentur machen. Je mehr Betroffene sich beschweren, umso besser können die Regulierern handeln - mit der Folge, dass die Täter kein Geld sehen und ihr nicht zahlen müsst...


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Also Leute: Wer Opfer eines solchen Anrufs geworden ist, Meldung bei der Bundesnetzagentur machen. Je mehr Betroffene sich beschweren, umso besser können die Regulierern handeln - mit der Folge, dass die Täter kein Geld sehen und ihr nicht zahlen müsst...


Das ist ein grosser Erfolg, bei dem ich auch an einen gewissen Effekt der ständigen Arbeit hier und anderswo annehmen mag. Reichen tut mir das aber nicht... Wenn (ähnlich wie bei diversen Gaunerdialern) alle damit zufrieden sind, dass die Betrugsabsichten der Leute mit hoher krimineller Energie nicht von (vollem) Erfolg gekrönt sind, greift das IMHO zu kurz. Also: Auch ohne (zivilrechtlichen) Schaden besteht Anlass, auf einer (strafrechtlichen) Weiterverfolgung/Ermittlung zu bestehen. Insofern besteht an die DTMS weiterhin die Frage nach der Identität des Nummernmissbrauchers.


----------



## Unregistriert (3 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> > Ich weise darauf hin, dass die angegebene Adresse NICHT EXISTIERT.
> >
> > Nach meinen Erkenntnissen dürfte es sich bei dem Anbieter (sofern wenigstens der Firmenname stimmt) um die Firma
> >
> ...





			
				Antwort Bundesnetzagentur schrieb:
			
		

> Für Rufnummern für Dienste, bei denen MABEZ erzeugt wird, gibt es noch keine Zuteilungsregeln. Die Bundesnetzagentur teilt aber auf Antrag im Sinne von Einzelfallentscheidungen Rufnummernblöcke (RNB) der Struktur (0)137 xxx yyyy an lizenzierte Betreiber von TK-Netzen zu, wenn der Antragsteller glaubhaft macht, dass er kurzfristig MABEZ-Dienste anbieten will. Ein RNB umfasst 10.000 Rufnummern.
> 
> Da es sich um eine MABEZ-Rufnummer und nicht um eine (0)190er-/(0)900er-Mehrwertdiensterufnummer handelt, greift der Auskunftsanspruch gemäß § 43a i.V.m. § 152 Abs. 1 Telekommunikationsgesetz (TKG) nicht.
> 
> ...


Aber sicher. Wie immer halt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Antwort Bundesnetzagentur schrieb:
			
		

> Für Rufnummern für Dienste, bei denen MABEZ erzeugt wird, gibt es noch keine Zuteilungsregeln. Die Bundesnetzagentur teilt aber auf Antrag im Sinne von Einzelfallentscheidungen Rufnummernblöcke (RNB) der Struktur (0)137 xxx yyyy an lizenzierte Betreiber von TK-Netzen zu, wenn der Antragsteller glaubhaft macht, dass er kurzfristig MABEZ-Dienste anbieten will. Ein RNB umfasst 10.000 Rufnummern.


Wie oft darf man die Nummern konsequenzlos für Betrugsversuche weitergeben, ehe Zweifel an der Absicht entstehen, MABEZ-Dienste anbzubieten? Bietet dtms überhaupt MABEZ-Dienste an oder ist der Firmenzweck nicht die _Vermietung_ dieser Nummern? Davon steht hier aber nichts. Warum kriegt die dtms denn _überhaupt_ solche Nummern?


> Erlauben Sie mir dabei den Hinweis, dass selbst die Bundesnetzagentur nicht über die Informationen "Rufnummerninhaber und Adresse" verfügt sondern die Auskünfte ihrerseits bei den Netzbetreibern einholt und (wie ein Bote) an die abfragenden Ermittlungsstellen weiterleitet. Hierzu ist bei der Bundesnetzagentur eine eigene unabhängige Stelle eingerichtet, die derartige Informationen rund um die Uhr einholt und an die Berechtigten weitergibt. *Diese Stelle der Bundesnetzagentur darf dabei keine Auskunftsersuchen zu eigenen Zwecken - etwa zur Ermittlung von Letztverantwortlichen im Rahmen der Spamverfolgung - starten oder etwa eingehende Daten innerhalb des Hauses - etwa an den Bereich Rufnummernmissbrauch - weitergeben.*


 :bigcry:



> Da die dtms AG Netzbetreiber und nicht Inhalteanbieter ist, müssten Sie die strafrechtliche Verantwortlichkeit der dtms AG darlegen.


 Die, die verantwortlich sind, sind nicht greifbar - und die, die greifbar sind, sind nicht verantwortlich. Ein genialeres System für Gauner gibt es nicht. Wer sich das ausgedacht hat, ist ein echtes Genie. 


> Da der von Ihnen in der o.g. E-Mail benannte Inhalteanbieter seinen Sitz offenbar in Italien hat, sehe ich keine Anhaltspunkte für eine Zuständigkeit der Staatsanwaltschaft Mainz.


 Ja wer soll denn dann zuständig sein? Vielleicht Papst Benedikt? Das einzige, was es definitv gibt, ist ein Vertrag zwischen Signore Unbekannt und der dtms. Und die sitzt in Mainz.


> Es bleibt Ihnen unbenommen, bei Ihrer örtlichen Polizeibehörde Strafanzeige zu erstatten oder sich ggf. selbst an die Ihrer Meinung nach zuständige Staatsanwaltschaft zu wenden.


Ist zu überlegen.


> Darüber hinaus kann ich Ihnen mitteilen, dass bis auf eine der in Ihrer E-Mail genannten Rufnummern alle Rufnummern abgeschaltet wurden. Bei der überwiegenden Zahl der genannten Rufnummern wurde durch die Bundesnetzagentur zusätzlich ein Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassierungsverbot ausgesprochen.


 Immerhin.


> Ich hoffe, Ihnen mit diesen Informationen weitergeholfen zu haben.


 Also für mich steht tatsächlich einiges Neues drin.


----------



## Unregistriert (4 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Habe auch einen solchen Anruf erhalten und die Nummer mal auf doof bei google gesucht.... so bin ich hier hin gekommen und schier erschrocken darüber,dass das anscheinend System hat.
Der Anruf kam am 30.07.06 um 20.45 Uhr. Die Nummer 01377379950. Es wurde nur 2 mal schellen lassen, anscheinend ja damit man direkt zurück ruft.
Diese " es will dich Jemand erreichen sms " kannte ich ja schon, dies ist also der neueste Abzockversuch.
Liebe Grüsse


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Diese " es will dich Jemand erreichen sms " kannte ich ja schon, dies ist also der neueste Abzockversuch.


nee, diese 0137-Geschäftsidee hatte doch unlängst dreijähriges Jubiläum.


----------



## Unregistriert (4 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Hoppla. Auch ich habe diese Seite bei google gefunden.
ich habe bisher nur an einem meiner Handys solche Anrufe erhalten (o2).
Zurückgerufen habe ich natürlich nicht.

Folgende Nummern waren in meinem Handyspeicher:

04.08.2006 21:35h 0137-7893016
28.07.2006 19:37h 0137-7893034
13.05.2006 21:21h 0137-7661213

Eine Email an die Bundesnetzagentur ist raus.
Danke an das Forum hier für die nützlichen Infos


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Hoppla. Auch ich habe diese Seite bei google gefunden.
> ich habe bisher nur an einem meiner Handys solche Anrufe erhalten (o2).
> Zurückgerufen habe ich natürlich nicht.
> 
> ...


wenn Du die noch im Speicher hast und das dokumentieren kannst, erstatte bitte Strafanzeige!


----------



## Unregistriert (5 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Wäre es nicht auch angebracht die Polizei, in diesem Fall vllt. das LKA einschalten und über diese Betrugsmethoden, und nichts anderes sind diese Anrufe ja, zu informieren?!


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre es nicht auch angebracht die Polizei, in diesem Fall vllt. das LKA einschalten und über diese Betrugsmethoden, und nichts anderes sind diese Anrufe ja, zu informieren?!


Es soll Staatsanwaltschaften geben, die sich des Themas annehmen. Die zu finden ist evtl. schwierig. Ich würde es, wie hier auch empfohlen, mit einem gut dokumentierten Strafantrag versuchen.

siehe dazu:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=159140#post159140

Die zuständigen StA (und teilweise e-mail-Adressen) findest Du auch in diesem Beitrag:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=158961#post158961

Ein Muster für eine Strafanzeige gibt es zudem hier
http://www.dialerschutz.de/0137-handy-lockanruf.php#6

Eine Meldung beim LKA - naja, kann man schon ergänzend versuchen, aber ich weiß zu wenig über die Polizeizuständigkeiten. Ich glaube nicht, dass das LKA so 'was bearbeitet. Es gäbe zwar dafür (in Bayern) eine meines Erachtens geeignete Abteilung:
http://www.bmi.gv.at/oeffentlSicherheit/2002/03_04/artikel_6.asp
- aber die paar Beamten haben wohl wichtigere Dinge zu erforschen... (wenn jmd mal hört, dass die dort Verstärkung brauchen, ich kenne da jemanden  )


----------



## Unregistriert (5 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Ich bin heute dummerweise auf eine 0137- Nummer reingefallen.
Ich erwarte sewit Tagen einen wichtigen Anruf aus dem Umland Berlins, wo die Vorwahlen gerne mal mit 0136 o.ä. beginnen. Voller Euphorie rief ich die Nummer +49137 77 9000 8 zurück. Eine Stimme sagte nur kurz, dass mein Anruf registriert wurde. Zehn Sekunden später war ich 2.78€ los.
Son scheiß, da sichert man sich auf dem Rechner und überall vor allen möglichen Angriffen ab, und dann ruft man leichtsinnig eine fremde Nummer zurück, weil man einen dringenden Termin bnestätigen will.
Hoffe euch passiert das nicht.
greets


----------



## Unregistriert (5 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin heute dummerweise auf eine 0137- Nummer reingefallen.
> Ich erwarte sewit Tagen einen wichtigen Anruf aus dem Umland Berlins, wo die Vorwahlen gerne mal mit 0136 o.ä. beginnen. Voller Euphorie rief ich die Nummer +49137 77 9000 8 zurück. Eine Stimme sagte nur kurz, dass mein Anruf registriert wurde. Zehn Sekunden später war ich 2.78€ los.
> Son scheiß, da sichert man sich auf dem Rechner und überall vor allen möglichen Angriffen ab, und dann ruft man leichtsinnig eine fremde Nummer zurück, weil man einen dringenden Termin bnestätigen will.
> Hoffe euch passiert das nicht.
> greets



Nichts für ungut: aber in Berliner Umland beginnen die Nummer wenn dann mit: 036... und nicht wie Du schreibst 0136....

Und ein Anruf von 10 Sekunden 2.78€ ? 

Ich weiß nicht ob das ein bißchen teuerr ist... besser etwas übertrieben....


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

wenn ich das richtig verstehe, erhieltest Du heute einen Ping-Anruf von
+49137 77 9000 8
=
01377790008

Bei meiner letzten Auffrischung war dieser Block noch gar nicht vergeben... Er ist es aber inzwischen...
(0)137 779 zugeteilt Yellow Access Operating Services AG

Kannst Du bitte diesen Pinganruf bestätigen?
Dann bitte volles Programm: Meldung an die Bundesnetzagentur (frag mal, wann die Schweizer den Block beantragt haben...) + Strafanzeige.

0137lesezeichenyaos
lesezeichen0137yaos


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Ach, ich fand gerade ein altes Brieflein von der YAOS, das betraf eine andere sache und mir wurde damals keine Information gegeben, ich sollte doch bitte schriftlich nachfragen. Das hab ich damals gelassen, war wohl nicht so wichtig. Also: Wer die YAOS nach dem Letztverantwortlichen fragen will, müsste das schriftlich tun oder auf die Bundesnetzagentur hoffen... (Stand 2005)

Früher hatten die Schweizer keine eigenen 0137-Nummern, sondern verwendeten u.a. Nummern, die ihnen die dtms zur Verfügung gestellt hat.
(Juni 2005, wahrscheinlich eine der folgenden:
01377372000
01377373000
01377373600
01377373839
01377374000)



> Hi Leuts,
> mir hat die dtms heute schriftlich mitgeteilt, wer hinter der 137er Rufnummer steckt, die mich per Rückruf abzocken wollte: Yellow Access Operatine Services AG in der Schweiz..
> Hatte denen unter Anderem mitgeteilt dass ich auch die Regulierungsbehörde informiert habe.
> Die Rufnummer ist angeblich bereits deaktiviert worden.
> Geht doch!


----------



## Unregistriert (6 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Hi, laut postalischer Information des Netzbetreibers dtms AG wurde die betreffende Service Rufnummer(n) 0137-7379944, die der Firma:
Kynetic di R. de M.
Via Marutari 44
I-84100 Salermo/ITalien
zur Verfügung gestellt wurde, bereits deaktiviert, Danke

_Name gekürzt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Captain Picard (6 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Diese Phantasieadresse wurde bereits intensiv diskutiert 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=159402#post159402


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, laut postalischer Information des Netzbetreibers dtms AG wurde die betreffende Service Rufnummer(n) 0137-7379944, die der Firma:
> Kynetic di R. de M.
> Via Marutari 44
> I-84100 Salermo/ITalien
> ...


Falls jemand Strafanzeige stellt, kann er gerne die "Forschungsergebnisse" bei mir erhalten. Oder eine Anfrage schicken (lassen) an die Firma www.kyne***.it 
Dass die Adresse nicht existiert, wurde dtms und der Bundesnetzagentur bereits mitgeteilt.
Daher bin ich schon jetzt gespannt, ob die Bundesnetzagentur den Betroffenen in 4 Wochen wieder mitteilt, man wisse nicht, wer der Letztverantwortluiche ist, an den DTMS die Nummer vergeben hat.


----------



## Insider (6 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre es nicht auch angebracht die Polizei, in diesem Fall vllt. das LKA einschalten ....


Die LKÄ sind dafür nicht zuständig sondern in erster Linie der/die Betrugsachbearbeiter deiner örtlichen Polizei.


----------



## Unregistriert (6 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Unregistriert schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dass die meisten Adressen eh nicht existieren, ist ja fast immer anzunehmen. Deshalb würde ich vorschlagen, dass ihr den Musterbrief zur Strafanzeige nochmals überarbeitet und dies darin noch erwähnt.


----------



## Insider (6 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Dass die meisten Adressen eh nicht existieren, ist ja fast immer anzunehmen. Deshalb würde ich vorschlagen, dass ihr den Musterbrief zur Strafanzeige nochmals überarbeitet und dies darin noch erwähnt.



Es spielt nur wenig eine Rolle, was der Anzeigenerstatter annimmt. Es wäre ohnehin die Aufgabe der Behörden, den Sachverhalt zu prüfen, ob stimmig oder nicht.


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Dass die meisten Adressen eh nicht existieren, ist ja fast immer anzunehmen.


Nun ja... Diese Leute sind aber wirksame Verträge mit den Nummerninhabern wie DTMS, Versatel, Next ID usw. eingegangen - da werden wohl kaum falsche Adressen stehen. Was ich damit sagen will: Die genannten Firmen _kennen definitiv_ die Kunden - und wenn die Bundesnetzagentur sich nicht in der Lage sieht, die nötigen Informationen zu bekommen, wäre es Aufgabe der Staatsanwälte. Schon vor Monaten träumte ich davon, dass am Montag nach einer 0137-Welle die Staatsanwaltschaft bei dtms klingelt und dort nicht eher abzieht, als die Identität der Nummernnützer preisgegeben wird. Das bei dtms auflaufende Geld könnte man bei der Gelegenheit auch gleich mitnehmen. Virtuell zumindest.
edit: Ich habe wieder mehr drumrum gefaselt als Insider, aber unterm Strich sind wir uns ja einig. Wie fast immer


----------



## Reducal (6 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Das bei dtms auflaufende Geld könnte man bei der Gelegenheit auch gleich mitnehmen. Virtuell zumindest.


Das blöde darn ist das doofe darin - um Gelder zu arrestieren braucht man eine Rechtsgrundlage, die mehr als den Verdacht einer Straftat beinhaltet. Wenn das Tun womöglich gar nicht als strafbar von den Staatsanwälten bewertet wird, dann gibt es auch keinen richterlichen Beschluss für den Arrest. Also muss zuerst die Tat geklärt sein, erst dann geht es an's Eingemachte. Blos dummerweise kommt da eine neue Schwierigkeit auf die Strafverfolger zu, nämlich der Grund des Arrestes. Allein die Bereicherungsabsicht für's Staatssäckel dürfte genau so durchfallen, wie die "*Rückgewinnungshilfe*" für die Geschädigten, auf die man sich eigentlich stützen würde. Das Rückgewinnen ist von Haus aus nicht verhältnismäßig und nahzu unmöglich.


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Aka-Aka schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *brüll*
Nuja, wenn aber die StA endlich mal eine einheitliche Meinung hätten (ein paar Monate haben sie ja noch), dann wäre das doch alles nicht so schwer... Immerhin hat der *Bundesgerichtshof* damals das Urteil des LG Hildesheim zu Lockanrufen überprüft. Zwar nicht im Hinblick auf Betrug oder nicht - aber wenn der BGH eine Bewährungsstrafe in eine Freiheitsstrafe umwandelt, darf man wohl konkludent davon ausgehen, dass man sich der Auffassung des LG Hildesheim angeschlossen hat, was den Betrugsstarftatbestand angeht - den das LG Hildesheim ausdrücklich _unabhängig von der Frage bejaht hat, ob ein Rückrufer fahrlässig handelt_.
Da wird es doch für StA langsam eng, die diesen Sachverhalt _nicht_ als Betrug ansehen. Und das betrügerisch eingenommene Geld liegt ja wohl noch irgendwo rum. Für wen auch immer "gesperrt", wenn die Bundesnetzagentur _zivilrechtlich_ ein Rechnungslegungsverbot ausspricht.


----------



## Reducal (6 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> .....das betrügerisch eingenommene Geld liegt ja wohl noch irgendwo rum.


Tja, gerade für die dänischen Osteranrufe befürchte ich, dass der Umsatz längst verwurschtelt ist, da die anstehenden Entscheidungen womöglich nicht zeitnah umgesetzt worden sind. Doch wer letztlich das Geld vereinnahmt hat, wäre mMn immer noch zu prüfen.

 http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=159807#post159807  


> Was mit den festgesetzten Geldern passiert, kann sich jeder selbst ausmalen. .... In den Geschäftsbedingungen ist nämlich immer die Zurückhaltung der Ausschüttung im Fall des Missbrauchsverdachtes oder bei begründeten Unregelmäßigkeiten geregelt.


Mein ganz persönlicher Verdacht setzt nicht auf einzelne, unseriöse Geschäftsleute mit ausländischer Adresse sondern auf nahliegendere Ziele, z. B. in Mainz.


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Aka-Aka schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :motz: Schlafmützen halt!
Vielleicht hat man aber noch die Chance, mich wieder versöhnlich zu stimmen, als diplomierter Pädagoge gebe ich ja fast jedem eine zweite Chance. Also, München, auf geht's.

P.S.: Immerhin ging es ja bei den Osteranrufen um ein paar Euro fuffzig...


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin heute dummerweise auf eine 0137- Nummer reingefallen.... die Nummer +49137 77 9000 8 zurück.


Hmm.
Hier wurde die Nummer auch schon erwähnt (Lockanruf am 1. August)
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=159582#post159582
Hatte ich glatt überlesen...
-->
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=160046#post160046
01377 790008
0137 7790008
0137779008


----------



## Unregistriert (7 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

01377790008
Sonntag, 6.8.06, nachmittags
Yellow Access Operating Services AG lt. Netzagentur


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> 01377790008
> Sonntag, 6.8.06, nachmittags
> Yellow Access Operating Services AG lt. Netzagentur


Geb es denen so hardt wie sie's brauchen


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

In Sachen "Kynetic": Auf eine Anfrage vom Donnerstag wurde nicht reagiert - und jetzt ist die Firma erst einmal in Urlaub gegangen...
Nun ja, dann werde ich mal was anderes probieren 
(Quelle: kynetic.it)


----------



## Unregistriert (10 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Wann: 09.Aug. 2006 23:07
Netz: T-Mobile
Nr: 0137 7790010

Beschwerde an BundesNetzArgentur geschickt.

Weiß jemand wer die Firma ist?? Damit mein Anwalt denen Post schicken kann, habe da mehrere Adressen gefunden.

Laut Bundesnetzagentur:
Yellow Access Operating Services AG, Mürtschenstraße 25, CH-8048 Zürich

Laut ripe.net
Yellow Access AG
Poststrasse 3
CH-6340 Baar
Switzerland
[.......]

Laut österreiches RTR:
Yellow Access Operating Services AG mit dem Sitz in CH-8048 Zürich, Fuchsiastrasse 14, (Firmen-Nr: CH-400.3.008.103-9)

_Daten inkl. Mailadresse entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Unregistriert (10 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Habe am Montag dank des Musterbriefes auch Strafanzeige gestellt.
Mal sehen, was daraus wird.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Lockanruf am 29.07.2006 um 14:11 Uhr .Auf dem Handydisplay verblieb ein „Anruf in Abwesenheit“; angezeigt wurde die Mehrwertdienste-Nummer +491377379942.
Habe den Fall der Bundesnetzagentur mitgeteilt und die Firma, der die Nummer zugeteilt ist, zur Auskunft über den Letztverantwortlichen aufgefordert.


----------



## Kante (10 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Habe den Fall der Bundesnetzagentur mitgeteilt und die Firma, der die Nummer zugeteilt ist, zur Auskunft über den Letztverantwortlichen aufgefordert.



Warum teilt die BNetzA denn einem ausländischen Unternehmen, ohne Netzbetreiberstatus Rufnummern zu ? Sind die völlig gaga ?


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Kante schrieb:
			
		

> Unregistriert schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Bundesnetzagentur schrieb:
			
		

> Für Rufnummern für Dienste, bei denen MABEZ erzeugt wird, gibt es noch keine Zuteilungsregeln. Die Bundesnetzagentur  teilt aber auf Antrag im Sinne von Einzelfallentscheidungen Rufnummernblöcke (RNB) der Struktur (0)137 xxx yyyy *an lizenzierte Betreiber von Tk-Netzen zu*, *wenn der Antragsteller glaubhaft macht, dass er kurzfristig MABEZ-Dienste anbieten will*. Ein RNB umfasst 10.000 Rufnummern.


Soweit die Theorie. Der Rest ist das, was uns hier seit drei Jahren gaga macht  (Ich hoffe mal, dass das bei Euch hier anders aussieht als bei mir, ich hab da offenbar ein Schriftsatzproblem)
BNA

Das "Wunder von Baar" hat bisher den deutschen Markt mit Hilfe anderer Unternehmen bedient.


----------



## Kante (10 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Dann sollte sich die Bundesnetzagentur ja diesmal nicht so schwer tun den kompletten Block wieder zu entziehen -> diesmal wegen Verstoß gegen ihr eigenes, vorangegangenes Verwaltungshandeln : -)

Zu meinem Problem: 
Wie korrigiert eigentlich mein Mobilfunkanbieter die Abbuchung auf meinem Prepaid-Handy - mmerhin einen Espresso wert.


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Kante schrieb:
			
		

> Wie korrigiert eigentlich mein Mobilfunkanbieter die Abbuchung auf meinem Prepaid-Handy - mmerhin einen Espresso wert.


Wenn Du die auf Rückzahlung verklagst, beteilige ich mich an den Kosten - das wäre mir sogar eine billige Espressomaschine wert... Im Ernst: KEINE AHNUNG! Was das tolle Rechnungslegungsverbot der Bundesnetzagentur (das ja hier vielleicht auch kommt, ich denke, Du bist ein Yellow-Access-Betroffener) den prepaid-Kunden bringen soll, wäre eine Frage für deren Pressesprecher.


----------



## Kante (10 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Steht das nicht bereits hier ?http://www.computerbetrug.de/news/060704_01.php

"Im Falle eines Inkassoverbots sollten betroffene Verbraucher darauf achten, ob der Anruf dennoch auf ihrer Mobilfunkrechnung erscheint und in diesem Fall umgehend die Bundesnetzagentur informieren. Boll: „Dann wäre ein Zwangsgeld gegen den jeweiligen Netzbetreiber möglich.“ 

-> daran muß sich der Hr. Boll doch messen lassen. Ansonsten wäre mein Mobilfunkanbieter - weil er nicht auszahlen muß - ja der Einzige der daran verdienen würde !!!!


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Kante schrieb:
			
		

> Steht das nicht bereits hier ?http://www.computerbetrug.de/news/060704_01.php
> 
> "Im Falle eines Inkassoverbots sollten betroffene Verbraucher darauf achten, ob der Anruf dennoch auf ihrer Mobilfunkrechnung erscheint und in diesem Fall umgehend die Bundesnetzagentur informieren. Boll: „Dann wäre ein Zwangsgeld gegen den jeweiligen Netzbetreiber möglich.“
> 
> -> daran muß sich der Hr. Boll doch messen lassen. Ansonsten wäre mein Mobilfunkanbieter - weil er nicht auszahlen muß - ja der Einzige der daran verdienen würde !!!!


Hast Du eine Mobilfunkrechnung über eine prepaid-Karte jemals gesehen? Alswo wie soll der Betrag auf einer Rechnung erscheinen? Bleibt die Frage, wo das Geld bleibt. Ich weiß es nicht - und was ich (nicht alleine) ahne, kann man sich ja denken...


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=159807#post159807


----------



## Unregistriert (11 August 2006)

*Lockanrufe, Strafanzeige und Strafantrag*

Und das hier (s. unten) bekommt man dann nach Strafanzeige bzw. Strafantrag ... ein zweiter müßte noch laufen. Aber so, wie sich hier die Stuttgarter Staatsanwälte "in's Zeug" legen, wird der wohl ebenfalls ohne große Bemühungen ad acta gelegt. Ich hoffe, bei anderen verläuft die Sache etwas erfolgreicher als bei mir!  :-(

Gruß, Corre


Ermittlungsverfahren gegen T** B** 

wegen Betruges

Strafanzeige vom 05.07.2006

Sehr geehrte Frau ***,

das Ermittlungsverfahren habe ich mit Verfügung vom 03.08.2006 gemäß § 170 Abs. 2 Strafprozeßordnung eingestellt.

Gründe:
Die angezeigte Tat erfüllt weder den Tatbestand des Betrugs noch den der strafbaren irreführenden Werbung gemäß § 16 Abs.1 UWG. Da die Tat unter keinen Straftatbestand fällt, war das Ermittlungsverfahren gemäß § 170 Abs.2 StPO einzustellen.

Etwaige zivilrechtliche AnsDrüche werden durch diese Entscheidung nicht berührt.

Hochachtungsvoll

gez. Dr. *** Staatsanwalt


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 August 2006)

*AW: Lockanrufe, Strafanzeige und Strafantrag*



> Ermittlungsverfahren gegen T** B**
> wegen Betruges
> Strafanzeige vom 05.07.2006
> Sehr geehrte Frau ***,
> ...


Hätte ich diese Anzeige gemacht, würde ich (wie vergleichbar geschehen) eine Beschwerde schreiben an die Generalstaatsanwaltschaft (hier:  Generalstaatsanwaltschaft Stuttgart, siehe
http://www.thueringen.de/thgsta/lexikon/beschwerde_sta.htm)

In einem parallelen Fall in München habe ich verwiesen auf das vom BGH überprüfte Urteil des LG Hildesheim:
s.a.
http://www.dialerschutz.de/0137-handy-lockanruf.php#4



> "Wenn über eine Audiotex-Plattform von einer 0190-Servicenummer automatisiert Mobilfunknummern angerufen werden, die Verbindung aber sofort nach vollständiger Anwahl der Rufnummer unterbrochen wird, um so zu bewirken, dass der Angerufene bei der Servicenummer zurückruft, unter der aber nach kostenpflichtiger Verbindungsherstellung nur ein Freizeichen zu hören ist, das dem Anrufer vorspiegelt, die Verbindung sei noch nicht zustande gekommen, macht sich der Betreiber der Audiotex-Plattform/Mehrdienstenummerninhaber des gewerbsmäßigen Betruges strafbar. [man könnte hier noch argumentieren, dass _das gefakete Freizeichen_ den Betrug ausmacht (die Täuschungshandlung), aber das LG fährt weiter fort:] Der Angeklagte hat den mit "Lockrufen" über die Audiotex-Plattform angerufenen Mobilfunkteilnehmern *ein nicht vorhandenes Kommunikationsanliegen vorgespiegelt und dadurch einen entsprechenden Irrtum erregt, der zu Vermögensverfügungen in Form kostenpflichtiger Rückrufe geführt hat.*
> 2. Zwar mag es sein, dass die Rückrufenden hätten erkennen können, dass sich hinter der als entgangener Anruf angezeigten Telefonnummer eine 0190er-Servicenummer verbarg, so dass sie letztlich fahrlässig handelten. *Für die Tatbestandsmäßigkeit spielt es jedoch keine Rolle, ob die Getäuschten bei sorgfältiger Prüfung die Täuschung hätten erkennen können, denn selbst leichtfertige Opfer werden durch das Strafrecht geschützt*. " (26 KLs 16 Js 26785/02)


Die Einschätzung der Staatsanwaltschaft Stuttgart ist IMHO objektiv falsch, selbst wenn man gar nicht berücksichtigt, dass ja gar nicht die 0137 angerufen hat (was für sich genommen schon wieder eine für den Straftatbestand des Betruges notwendige Bedingung wäre).

Kannst Du mir das Ding zukommen lassen? evtl. per mail über die Admins hier?

Und schau, dass Du den Herrn Dr. ans Telefon kriegst, hab ich mit "meinem" StA auch gemacht. Bereite ein paar juristische Floskeln vor:Juraforum: Was ist eigentlich Betrug? (da war ich etwas unvorbereitet)

Ich habe in meinem Fall ein wenig vom Thema erzählt, vom Spiegel-Artikel, habe auf die gegenteilige Auffassung des LG Hildesheim und der StA Augsburg aufmerksam gemacht, habe gefragt, warum Augsburg ermittelte und er das für nicht ermittlungswürdig hält. Ich habe erzählt, dass es um viel viel Geld geht! Hunderttausende Euros... Das ist kein kleiner Betrug, nur der Einzelfall ist klein. Schicke Deine Erfahrungen mit der StA Stuttgart an den Spiegelautor. usw usf. Erzähl es deinem örtlichen Bundestagsabgeordneten am Telefon. Das war bei mir (noch!) nicht nötig. Ich hoffe noch auf Aloisius, den Münchner im Himmel.

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/technologie/0,1518,423274,00.html


----------



## kante (11 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Kante schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Deswegen wurde das "Rechnungslegungsverbot" ja inzwischen - so zumindest die Bundesnetzagentur mir gegenüber - auch auf ein sog. "Inkassoverbot" ausgedehnt. 
D.h. auf die Rechnung kommt es nicht an. Nach Auffassung der Bundesnetzagentur muß auch hier (O-Ton) "rückabgewickelt" werden (auch wenn der Zeitpunkt bei Prepaid bereits vorbei ist). Wenn ansonsten keiner in der Kette Geld bekommt, kann nicht mein Mobilfunkanbieter als EINZIGER davon profitieren und mich abkassieren !! Oder ?


----------



## Reducal (11 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				kante schrieb:
			
		

> Oder ?


Dein Mobilfunkanbieter ist nur der Dienstleister. Prepaidkunden müssen den erst (zumeist über eine teure Hotline oder schriftlich) bekehren und ihm erklären, was passiert ist. Auf den Kosten bleiben die Betroffenen natürlich sitzen. Bei Vertragskunden ist das zwar etwas einfacher aber nicht minder mit Hürden verbundnen. 
Der Mobilfunkanbieter ist übrigens nicht der, der verdient, im Gegenteil - bei dem laufen die Kosten der Verbindung lediglich auf. Hauptmitverdiener ist das Unternehmen, dass die Nummer ihrem (vermeintlichen und zumeist anonymen) Kunden bereitstellt.


----------



## Unregistriert (11 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> kante schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hhhmmmhhh - ich bin in dem Thema jetzt gerade mal 2 Tage drin, aber:

a) wenn die ganze Zahlungskette mit Ausnahme des Mobilfunkeranbieters (Prepaid) durch die Bundesnetzagentur stillgelegt wird, verdient hier nur noch der Mobilfunkanbieter !

b) nach dem was ich jetzt zu dem Thema gelesen habe (Teltarif etc.) zahle ich bei vodafone 1,12 Euro für den Anruf (bei 2 Sekunden Länge; 01378). Davon gehen ca. 45 Cent an die Telekom - die gibt ca. 40 Cent an die Netzbetreiber (0137-Rufnummer) - die geben ca. 38 Cent an ihre "Vertragspartner". Für mich bleibt mein Mobilfunkanbieter hier der Hauptverdiener !

Oder ?


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				kante schrieb:
			
		

> Nach Auffassung der Bundesnetzagentur muß auch hier (O-Ton) "rückabgewickelt" werden (auch wenn der Zeitpunkt bei Prepaid bereits vorbei ist).


Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen... Die Rückabwicklung wird es nur geben, wenn sich jemand stark engagiert. Ehrlich gesagt würde ich da lieber hoffen, dass die Leute sich engagieren und die Sachen gut dokumentiert ihren Staatsanwaltschaften schicken. Irgendwann wird dann auffallen, dass hier offenbar ein "Vorgehen", das wesentliche Bestandteile des Betrugstatbestandes enthält, "hier und da" für nicht ermittlungsbedürftig gehalten wird. Ein  "Vorgehen", an dem mehrere Parteien sich bei jeder der "Wellen" von einem sechsstelligen Euro-Kuchen ihr Stückchen nehmen durften, gerade auch, weil die Bundesnetzagentur das jahrelang laufen liess...


----------



## Reducal (12 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich bin in dem Thema jetzt gerade mal 2 Tage drin...


...und ich etwa 10 Jahre!



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> a) wenn die ganze Zahlungskette...durch die Bundesnetzagentur stillgelegt wird...


...wird sie aber nicht! Die BNA könnte für einzelne missbrauchte Nummern zwar ein Rechnungs- und Inkassoverbot verhängen, doch das kommt letztlich zu spät - eine Rückabwicklung bei Prepaidkunden wurde hier sicher nicht beachtet und bei Vertragskunden erfolgt die erst bei ordentlicher Widerspruchsführung des Endkunden ggü. dem Netzbetreiber, niemals aber automatisch - das wäre mal was neues.



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> ... Davon gehen ca. 45 Cent an die Telekom...


Aber nur wenn das Festnetz der T-Com beim A-Teilnehmer (also dem Rückrufer) genutzt wurde. In den meisten Fällen geht es um Mobilfunkkunden.


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Fassen wir zusammen: [ein _wenig_ überspitzt] Ein (großer?) Teil des ergaunerten Geldes wird munter weiter gewaschen und die Staatsanwälte schauen gelangweilt weg? Ich möchte bitte auch so eine Gelddruckmaschine. Wo kann man die bestellen? Ob ich mal Frau S*M* fragen sollte?


----------



## Reducal (12 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Warten wir mal das Ergebnis der dänischen Osterpingerei und deiner Anzeige in München ab. Wenn das negativ verläuft, dann könnten wir über ein Joint-Venture nachdenken - die passende Firma dazu und prima Kontakte zu den Resellern gibt es ja schon. :sun:


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Es darf gerne gegrübelt werden, wie ernst ich das meine... Beziehungen nach Wales habe ich ja auch, kann auch nützlich sein.... Also hat man es in München in der hand, meinen Glauben an die Gerechtigkeit gegen die Versuchung zu stärken, an der Ungerechtigkeit zu partizipieren.
Ganz unironisch grüsst
Aka-Aka


> Genir pawb yn rhydd ac yn gydradd â'i gilydd mewn urddas a hawliau. Fe'u  cynysgaeddir â rheswm a chydwybod, a dylai pawb ymddwyn y naill at y llall mewn  ysbryd cymodlon.


 Ich übe schon mal Walisisch


----------



## Unregistriert (13 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

AKA AKA ich halte mir vor Lachen den Bauch............

der Meister


----------



## Unregistriert (13 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Hi,

habe dieses WE zwei Lockanrufe erhalten von der Nummer
0137-7790011 (kurzes Klingeln, 2x)

1) 12.8. ca. 17:00
2) 13.8. 15:40


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Das sind die Schweizer. Bitte möglichst viel von dem tun, was hier empfohlen wird, siehe auch links in meiner Signatur (unten).
Die *Yellow Access Operating Services AG* hat im Moment nicht einmal eine funktionierende Webseite und die Mutter"Yellow Access" ist in (Zwangs?-)Liquidation.


> Auflösung von Amtes wegen in Anwendung von Art. 88a HRegV. Die Gesellschaft ist ohne Domizil


Na bravo! Aber Hauptsache, die Bundesnetzagentur verteilt ihre 0137-Nummern an so eine Firma. Nichts sehen, nichts hören, nichts sagen - Mannomann...

Im Handelsregister gelöscht findet sich noch Frau Y* G*, dazu diese kleine Leseempfehlung. Der andere "Gelöschte", H*-U* G*, war frühers einmal über eine Offenbacher Anwaltsadresse zu erreichen (steht in alten Fax-Spam-Listen)


> Offenbach am Main, Schillstr. 2


Google findet in Verbindung mit der Adresse auch noch den Namen des deutschen Anwalts.


----------



## Unregistriert (13 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Habe auch gerade den 2. Anruf von 0137 7790 011 bekommen und an BNA gemeldet.

12.08.06 um 17:05h 

und am 

13.08.2006 um 16:04h

Offenbar in der gleichen Reihe wir mein Vorgänger.

Gruß
HV


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



> Habe auch gerade den 2. Anruf von 0137 7790 011 bekommen und an BNA gemeldet.
> 12.08.06 um 17:05h
> und am
> 13.08.2006 um 16:04h


anzeigen. Die Bundesnetzagentur einschalten ist weniger als die halbe Miete.
--> http://www.dialerschutz.de/0137-handy-lockanruf.php#6 (und links unten in der Signatur)


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

unter www.directories.ch bekommt man unter Eingabe des namens H*-U* G* (Link zu Handelsregister-pdf) eine Telefonnummer in Zug. Gruezi!


----------



## Unregistriert (14 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Habe gestern14.08.2006 mittags einen Lockanruf der 0137 / 7790011 erhalten.
Yellow Access in der Schweiz telefonisch unter +41-848200200 oder Fax +41-433219101 erreichbar.


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Stimmt...
siehe BAKOM
zu 0848 





> Service Line Beratungs-, Bestellservices oder andere Leistungen via Telefon sind  Ihr Geschäft? Dann sollten Sie dafür auch eine kleine Gebühr verlangen dürfen,  denn Qualität hat eben ihren Preis.


 Na dann... (was diese Servicenummern aus DE oder gar per handy kosten, weiss ich nicht)


----------



## Unregistriert (14 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Heb heute auch Lockanruf erhalten von der Rufnummer : +491377790011;
habe an BNA gemeldet und an Yellow Access Operating Services in Zürich weiter gemeldet ........


----------



## Nachrichtenübermittlung (14 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Betroffene der Nummern von *Y*ellow*A*ccess*O*perating*S*ervices sollen sich bitte direkt beim GF der Firma, Herrn Dr. H*-U* G* melden und unter Bekanntgabe der angerufenen Nummer (letzte Ziffern dürfen gesternt sein), Datum und beworbener 0137-Nummer eine Beschwerde einreichen unter office(at)yaos.ch

Herr Dr. H*-U* G* meinte am Telefon, nur so eine Grundlage zu haben ggü. seinen Kunden, die die Nummer unlauter bewerben.

Gruezi miteinand!
Der Nachrichtenübermittler


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Nachrichtenübermittlung schrieb:
			
		

> Betroffene der Nummern von *Y*ellow*A*ccess*O*perating*S*ervices


Also
01377790008 01377 790008
01377790010 01377 790010
01377790011 01377 790011
ansonsten: Danke in die Schweiz 

*Wichtig ist die Frage, wer der Letztverantwortliche ist. Wahrscheinlich will man dann eine schriftliche Anfrage, aber vielleicht lassen die mit sich reden*


----------



## Unregistriert (16 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Kann die gepostete Nummernliste erweitern. ;D Wurde am 16.08.06, 18:52 von der 0137 7790012 belästigt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

bin n paar Tage abwesend... beschwer dich mal unter office(at)yaos.ch

(neben allen anderen massnahmen). Würde mich interessieren, wer da die arme YAOS missbraucht...


----------



## Unregistriert (16 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

wurde am 30.07.06 morgens 9.33 und 9.34 und mittags 13.30 reingelegt!
Rufnummer 01377379946 Rechnungsbetrag 2,73 Euro + Mwst.
Rechnungsbetrag wurde von O2 Kulanterweise erstattet.

roland Schwarz


----------



## Unregistriert (17 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Bin gestern 16.8.2006, 20.26 Uhr von Telefonnummer 01377790012 Yellow Access Operating Services AG auf Handy ohne Klingeln angerufen worden. Ich rief zurück und hörte nur: Vielen Dank, ihr Anruf wurde registriert. Zynischerer Betrug ist nicht vorstellbar.


----------



## samildanach (17 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe melden*

Sachverhalt/ Hintergrund
0137 7790012 Anruf ohne Nachricht am 16.08.2006 19:37
Rückruf 17.08.2006 8:31 - Ansage: Ihr Voting wurde gezählt

INFO/ Bachground:
MABEZ Typ 3, Tarif 7 (0,98 EUR je Anruf)
(0)137 777 zugeteilt Next ID technolgies GmbH

ACTION:
Mitteilung an Bundesagentur am 17.08.2006
Strafanzeige bei Staatsanwaltschaft Lübeck am 17.08.2006


----------



## Reducal (17 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				samildanach schrieb:
			
		

> Wer wurde noch geschädigt?


Wieviele Datensätze brauchst du und wofür? 100, 1000 oder sind auch 100000 recht?

Lies mal hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40814 , vor allem dann die letzten Seiten (... 14,15 ...) vor diesem Posting.


----------



## samildanach (17 August 2006)

*Aw: 0137 7790012*

KORREKTUR!:
zugeteilt:

Yellow Access Operating Services AG


----------



## Unregistriert (17 August 2006)

*Aw: 0137 7790012*

Hatte vorhin auch einen Anruf in Abwesenheit von der 0137-7790012, Yellow Access ist richtig...hab aber nicht zurückgerufen, rechtzeitig auf die Nummer geschaut...
Macht sie fertig !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



			
				samildanach schrieb:
			
		

> KORREKTUR!:
> zugeteilt:
> 
> Yellow Access Operating Services AG


----------



## Reducal (17 August 2006)

*Aw: 0137 7790012*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Macht sie fertig !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Bevorzugt man Wattebäuschchen oder reichen besonders böse Worte? Dies ist ein friedliches Forum hier, Keilerein bleiben gefälligst draußen!


----------



## jupp11 (17 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

alles was über 1-2 Ausrufungszeichen hinausgeht, bedarf  psychologisch/psychotherapeutischer  Behandlung...


----------



## Unregistriert (18 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Ist es sinnvoll, mit Schreiben an die Bundesagentur und Strafanzeigen bei den zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaften "http://www.deutschejustiz.de/" Lockanrufern die womöglich strafbaren Handlungen abzugewöhnen oder soll hier nur Unmut abgelassen werden um (jedwelchen) Druck abzubauen ?


----------



## jupp11 (18 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Ist es sinnvoll, mit Schreiben an die Bundesagentur und Strafanzeigen bei den zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaften "http://www.deutschejustiz.de/" Lockanrufern die womöglich strafbaren Handlungen abzugewöhnen oder soll hier nur Unmut abgelassen werden um (jedwelchen) Druck abzubauen ?


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40814

bzw http://forum.computerbetrug.de/member.php?u=1250


			
				Signatur Aka-Aka  schrieb:
			
		

> 0137-Betroffene bitte auch hier klicken:http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=158961#post158961
> aktuelle Welle: 0137779xxxxyy Beschwerdemails: offic(at)yaos.ch -    rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de *An Strafanzeige/Strafantrag denken! siehehttp://www.dialerschutz.de/0137-handy-lockanruf.php#6*



Lesen bildet


----------



## Unregistriert (19 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Tja, und noch einer: 

Im O2 Netz
+491377893088 am 19.08.2006 um 8:19h(am),

ganz klassisch also, wie ich hier gerade feststellen konnte. 
Ich werde auf jeden Fall als nächstes diese Sache mit der Bundesnetzbehörde durchziehen und mich danach mit O2 rumschlagen - ich denke nicht daran, auch nur einen Cent an diese Fieslinge abzuzahlen. 
Ob meine momentan grenzenlose Wut danach auch noch für eine Anzeige reicht weiss ich noch nicht. 
Gruß Boris aus Bremen


----------



## Unregistriert (19 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

01377893088 16:52 19.08.06 kein klingeln (Anruf in Abwesenheit) zugeteilt next ID Technologies in Hamburg 22297 Hamburg, Deelbögenkamp 4c 

Geschäftsführer: R. Z. | B. S. | A. S.
Handelsregister: HRB 90503, Amtsgericht Hamburg

_Namen aus rechtlichen Gründen gekürzt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Unregistriert (20 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Habe am14.08.06 um 20,52 h auch so einen netten Anruf in Abwesenheit von der Nr. 0137 779 5165 erhalten und leider zurückgerufen, mit der "netten Antwort - Ihr Anruf wurde registriert". 

Am 16.08.06 um 22,07 h habe ich den Vorfall dann per e-mail an  [email protected] gemeldet. Warte noch auf eine Bestätigung des Amtes. Was könnte ich zusätzlich noch unternehmen? Werde wohl der Kripo Vorort auch Meldung machen.

Gruß angelina


----------



## Unregistriert (21 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Anruf erhalten von 0137 779 5162. Nach Rückruf "Ihre Stimme wurde gezählt".

0137 779 zugeteilt Yellow Access Operating Services AG

Yellow Access Operating Services AG, Mürtschenstraße 25, CH-8048 Zürich

Jetzt sitzt die Firma auch nach im Steuerparadies Schweiz. Viel Spaß mit den x €
Abrechnung kommt erst noch.

Dummheit gehört eben bestraft.


----------



## jupp11 (21 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Dummheit gehört eben bestraft.


Falsch, Betrug gehört bestraft 

j.


----------



## Unregistriert (21 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

21.08.06 17:47 01377893065
Habe dummerweise zurückgerufen;Antwort per Bandansage: "Ihre Stimme wurde gezählt"

holle


----------



## Unregistriert (23 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Anruf erhalten von 0137 779 5167 am 22.08.2006 um 15:50 Uhr. Ich habe leider zurückgerufen und erhielt die Antwort "Ihre Stimme wurde gezählt".

0137 779 zugeteilt Yellow Access Operating Services AG


----------



## samildanach (23 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Zitat meiner Strafanzeige (Daten zum Schutz der  Privatshäre unkenntlich gemacht) bei der Staatsanwaltschaft beim Landgericht XYZ:

Strafanzeige ./.  Unbekannt 
wegen (versuchten) gewerbs-/bandenmäßigen Betrugs 


Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, 
hiermit erstatte ich Strafanzeige wegen (versuchten) gewerbs- und bandenmäßigen Betrugs gemäß § 263 Abs. 3, 5 StGB und stelle zugleich Strafantrag. 
Ich bin Inhaber eines Prepaid-Mobilfunkanschlusses „yyy“ bei dem Netzbetreiber XXX mit der Rufnummer 017XXXXXX. 
Am 16. August 2006 um 19:27 Uhr  erreichte mich auf meinem ZZZ ein Anruf.  Als "Anruf in Abwesenheit" erschien auf dem Display meines ZZZ's die Nummer +491377790012.
Dabei handelte es sich um eine so genannte MABEZ-Nummer, also eine hoch tarifierte Servicenummer, die nach meinen zwischenzeitlichen Recherchen eigentlich für Gewinnspiele, aber nicht für normale Telefonanrufe vorgesehen ist.
Nach Internetrecherche auf der Seite der Bundesnetzagentur

http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/eni...77,0/_ss37/___ss37_MABEZ_belegte_RNB_18z.html 
ist die oben genannte Rufnummer mit der Tarifziffer 7  „(0)137 777 zugeteilt Yellow Access Operating Services AG “ 
Mit dem Kurzanruf sollte mir offensichtlich vorgespiegelt werden, dass mich tatsächlich ein Anrufer mit der Nummer 01377790012 erreichen wollte.
Damit sollte ich zum Rückruf auf die teure Rufnummer verleitet, und dem Täter dadurch ein Vermögensvorteil verschafft werden.
Der Vermögensvorteil besteht in mindestens EUR 0,98 für den Rückruf gemäß MABEZ-Tarif 7. Da ich eine Prepaid-Karte nutze, ist es mir lediglich möglich, anhand der Tarifinformation der Bundesnetzagentur den Mindesttarif zu benennen. Inwieweit mein Netzbetreiber XXX und andere Dritte Vermögensvorteile erlangen, ist von mir anhand einer Rechnung nicht nach- oder be-weisbar. Allerdings entstehen gemäß yyy-Tarif für die Vermittlung Kosten in Höhe von 0,39 EUR für meinen Rückruf.
Der auf meine Kosten erlangte Vermögensvorteil beläuft sich damit auf  mind. 1,37 EUR.

Allerdings erfüllt meiner Ansicht nach der Gesamtvorgang sowie die Vorgehensweise insgesamt den Tatbestand des (versuchten), bandenmäßig organisierten Betrugs, ggf. vorausgehend die Bildung von/(einer) kriminellen Vereinigung(en) in der Absicht, diese Betrugshandlungen vorzunehmen.
Recherchen im Internet (http://www.dialerschutz.de/0137-handy-lockanruf.php#3; http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40814 ; http://www.worringen-pur.de/Leserbriefe/leserbriefe.html ; http://www.gatago.com/de/comm/abuse/11995303.html und andere) zeigen deutlich,
dass ich nicht das einzige Opfer dieser Lockanrufe war.

Tatsächlich dürften -zig oder sogar hunderte, wenn nicht tausende Menschen in gleicher Weise irregeführt worden sein.
Damit besteht der Verdacht, dass diese Betrugshandlung gewerbsmäßig betrieben wird, bzw. eine große Zahl von Menschen in die Gefahr des Verlustes von Vermögenswerten gebracht wurde.
Mir ist bewusst, dass der Schaden bei dem einzelnen Geschädigten relativ gering ausfällt (regelmäßig wohl um die 1,00 – 2,00 Euro pro Rückruf bei Tarifziffer 7).
Der Gesamtschaden dürfte jedoch in fünf- bis sechsstellige Beträge gehen.
Die Bagatellgrenze ist deshalb jedenfalls weit überschritten. 
In der Vergangenheit wurden in vergleichbaren Fällen erfolgreich Sammelverfahren wegen des Missbrauchs gebührenpflichtiger Mehrwertdienste-Nummern durch die Staatsanwaltschaften Augsburg (Az. 304 Js 103092/03) und Hildesheim (Urteil des LG Hildesheim vom 15. Februar 2004, 26 KLs 16 Js 26785/02) durchgeführt. Diese bitte ich zur strafrechtlichen Beurteilung des Sachverhalts heranzuziehen. 
Die zunehmende Sensibilisierung der Öffentlichkeit und der erleichterte Informationsaustausch unter den Geschädigten haben in den vergangenen Jahren dazu geführt, dass die Provider von Mehrwertdienste-Rufnummern wie das oben genannte Unternehmen Yellow Access Operating Services AG innerhalb kürzester Zeit von den Missbräuchen informiert werden. Diese Firma erhält selbst einen Anteil der Gebühren, die durch die betrügerischen Anrufe erwirtschaftet werden. Insofern bitte ich Sie auch um Überprüfung, ob sich dieses Unternehmen der Beihilfe zum Betrug strafbar macht, wenn es von betrogenen Nutzern auf die Machenschaften hingewiesen wurde und dennoch Auszahlungen an die Letztveranwortlichen vornimmt, bzw. den auf sich selbst entfallenden Gebührenanteil behält.
Hier bitte ich auch, den Vorwurf der Geldwäsche gem. § 261 StGB zu prüfen. 
Als Beweis kann der "Anruf in Abwesenheit" auf meinem ZZZ eingesehen werden.
Ausdrucke digitaler Aufnahmen meines ZZZdisplays mit dem "Anruf in Abwesenheit" füge ich hier an.






*bild*                                                          *bild*

Bild 1 Oben: Rückruf durch mich
Bild 2 Unten: Eingang Anruf 01377790012

Im Forum http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40814 dokumentieren -zig andere Geschädigte die Vorgehensweise über die Rufnummer 01377790012 und anderer mit gleicher Vorgehensweise des/der Unbekannten über den Provider  Yellow Access Operating Services AG. 

Ich bitte Sie deshalb höflich, die Ermittlungen aufzunehmen. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 


Zitat Ende

Gleichwohl ich mir eine "Rückerstattung" des Betrages nicht erhoffe, unterstütze ich mit meiner Strafanzeige die grundsätzliche Absicht, solche Art von "Geldmachen" zumindest zukünftig zu erschweren.


----------



## Unregistriert (23 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Anruf erhalten von 0137 789 3065 am 23.08.2006 um 16:55 Uhr.
Ich habe nicht zurückgerufen, da im Display +491377.... stand 

0137 789 zugeteilt NEXT ID technologies GmbH, Deelbögenkamp 4c,
22297 Hamburg


----------



## Unregistriert (23 August 2006)

*0137-Lockanrufe*

Hallo,

habe heute einen Lockanruf von der Nummer  +49 137 77 95163  lt. Bundesnetz der Yellow Access Operating Services AG, Mürtschenstraße 25, CH-8048 Zürich zugeordnet, erhalten.

Leider im ganzen Tel./Termin Streß zurückgerufen.

 Also, seid wachsam

Tom


----------



## Unregistriert (23 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Hallo zusammen,

habe heute abend auch `nen Lockanruf bekommen und mir natürlich auch von der Stimme erzählen lassen, dass "die Stimme gezählt wird". Ich hatte noch so  nen leisen Verdacht vorher.
Ok, jetzt weiß ich`s.

Woher die wohl meine Nummer haben?

Die Nummer ist identisch mit der von Toms Lockanruf:
0137 777 951 63.

Gruß

Hugo


----------



## Unregistriert (23 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Hallo,

Nachtrag zum vorherigen Beitrag:

die Nummer ist nicht ganz korrekt (Schreibfehler): eine 7 zuviel.

die richtige Nummer des Lockanrufs lautete 0137 779 51 63.

Gruß

Hugo


----------



## Unregistriert (24 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Habe Lockanruf bekommen von 0137 779 51 63

Was mache ich nun?

Lg Bernd


----------



## Unregistriert (25 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Heute, 25.08.06 um 17.01: Anruf von +49 137 779 51 64, registriert für Yellow Access, Zürich. Pünktlich zum Wochenende! 
Habe nicht zurückgerufen, da bereits vorgewarnt.


----------



## RA Meier (25 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

der Vollständigkeit halber:

0137-789 3002 am 16.7.
0137-789 3011 am 29.7.

NextID->Talkin World -> P.L. (bitte PM schicken)
BNetzA ist informiert. 

Cheers,


TooniX


----------



## Unregistriert (25 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Hallo,
heute am 25.08.2006 um 20.29 Uhr war auch ich dran. Wurde von der Nummer +491377893065 angerufen. Es hat nur ganz kurz geklingelt.
Ich habe einen Prepaid-Mobilfunkanschlusses von D1.
Dank der Warnungen wusste ich sofort worum es hier geht und habe nicht zurückgerufen.
mfg C.Tom


----------



## Unregistriert (25 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

wurde heute von der nummer 0137 789 3065 angerufen. habe nicht zurückgerufen.


----------



## Unregistriert (26 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

01377893065 diese nummer hat mich heute angerufen konnte aber gar nicht erst rangehen wollte zurückrufen, weil ich neugierig war aber gott sei dank is mein handy gegen so etwas geschützt und gesperrt nun kam ich durch zufall auf diese seite als ich bei google die nummer eingegeben habe.
aber ich versteh trotzdem noch nicht so ganz was es damit auf sich hat


----------



## Unregistriert (26 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Habe heute am 25.8.06 um 21:04 Uhr einen anruf der nummer 01377893065 erhalten hat aber nur ganz kurz geklingelt. Was hat es damit auf sich?


----------



## Unregistriert (26 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

bin heute auch von der selben nummer angerufen worden:
nr: 01377893065
uhrzeit:25.08.2006   18:54


----------



## Unregistriert (26 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Hallo, 
habe heute auch so einen Lockanruf dieser teuren Rufnummer erhalten. Da ich aber immer misstrauisch  bin, rufe ich NIE zurück wenn mir unbekannte handynummern anbimmeln.
Im Display erschien die Nr. *01377893065* das war am 26.08.2006 um 01:53:46 Uhr.
Ich habe ein handy mit Vertrag von T-Mobile D (RSL Com).

Soll ich dies nun auch melden? Da kein Schaden eingetreten ist kann ich ja keine Strafanzeige stellen, aber melden bei dieser Bundesnetzagentur ist möglich oder?

Woher haben die überhaupt meine handynummer? Ich steh ich keinem Tel.buch oder wählen die wahllos?


----------



## Unregistriert (26 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

beim Abklären der Nummer kam folgendes raus:

(0)137 780 bis (0)137 789
Tarifziffer: 7
Mabez-Typ: 4 (Anrufratenobergrenze gemäß AKNN-Spezifikation in Bel./sec / 1000 TelAs: 0,0092)

Nummernbereich Aktueller Status Netzbetreiber
(0)137 780 zugeteilt Deutsche Telekom AG
(0)137 786 zugeteilt Mcn tele.com
(0)137 787 zugeteilt Arcor AG & Co.
(0)137 788 zugeteilt dtms AG
(0)137 789 zugeteilt Next ID technolgies GmbH


----------



## Unregistriert (26 August 2006)

*Lockanruf 0137-7795164*

25.08.2006 15:20 Uhr Lockanruf


----------



## porthos (26 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Hallo, heute hat es mich mal wieder bei Vodafone erwischt:

23.08.06 22:22 0137 779 51 63
Next ID technologies GmbH


26.08.06 02:43 0137 789 30 65
Hannovers Telefon Partner GmbH


----------



## Unregistriert (26 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Anruf erhalten von 0137 789 3065 am 23.08.2006 um 16:55 Uhr.
> Ich habe nicht zurückgerufen, da im Display +491377.... stand
> 
> 0137 789 zugeteilt NEXT ID technologies GmbH, Deelbögenkamp 4c,
> 22297 Hamburg



Bei mir ging heute früh um 5.06 Uhr ein Anruf ein.
Ich denke sie wissen nicht was Sie tun.
Über die Angabe des Ortes und der Strasse bekommt man im
Telefonbuch die Rufnummer raus.
Weiss einer wie man den Inhaber herraus bekommt.


Danke vorab.


----------



## Unregistriert (26 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Firmendetails öffentlich z.b. über:
http://www.geteilt.de/anbieter/nextidtechnologies.htm


----------



## Unregistriert (26 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> Unregistriert schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AUCH VERSUCHTER ...


----------



## jupp11 (26 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				aus dem Off schrieb:
			
		

> AUCH VERSUCHTER ...


was will uns der Dichter damit sagen?


----------



## Unregistriert (26 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

wurde auch von der 01377893065 angerufen um 03:06 uhr früh. hab aber glücklicherweise erst im internet nach der nummer gesucht und bin hier her gekommen.


----------



## RA Meier (26 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				porthos schrieb:
			
		

> 26.08.06 02:43 0137 789 30 65
> Hannovers Telefon Partner GmbH



@porthos, was sagen die, an wen sie es untervermietet haben?


TooniX


----------



## Unregistriert (26 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> wurde auch von der 01377893065 angerufen um 03:06 uhr früh. hab aber glücklicherweise erst im internet nach der nummer gesucht und bin hier her gekommen.



Genau di haben mich heut nacht 04:16 angebimmelt!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (26 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Wurde exat unter der selben Nummer 0137 7789 3065 um 5:21 h morgens am 26.8.2006 angeklingelt!!!! es war halt so kurz um drangehen zu können,so dass es ein anruf in abwesenheit wurde!


----------



## Reducal (27 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> es war halt so kurz um drangehen zu können,so dass es ein anruf in abwesenheit wurde!


Das ist eben das Phänomen "Ping"! Selbst wenn man könnte, kann man diesen Anruf nicht entgegen nehmen. Der Betrug (das sage ich nach einer mir vorliegeden rechtlicher Würdigung einer StA), die Irrtumseregung, besteht bereits darin, dass die angezeigte Numer nicht die Nummer ist, von der aus der initiierende Anruf erfolgte.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Hi, bin heute auf die Seite gestoßen hatte 2 Anrufe =

0137 7893019  27.08.06   00:07  -> D1
0137 7790010  10.08.06   22:48  -> D1

gehören beide zu :
Next ID technologies GmbH

STG


----------



## samildanach (27 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, bin heute auf die Seite gestoßen hatte 2 Anrufe =
> 
> 0137 7893019  27.08.06   00:07  -> D1
> 0137 7790010  10.08.06   22:48  -> D1
> ...


Erlaube die BERICHTIGUNG:
789 zugeteilt Next ID technolgies GmbH 
779 zugeteilt Yellow Access Operating Services AG
Quelle Bundesnetzagentur
http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/eni...77,0/_ss37/___ss37_MABEZ_belegte_RNB_18z.html


----------



## Reducal (27 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Zur Next ID ein kleiner Hinweis > HIER <.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

So, nun war es bei mir soweit. Hab zum Glück nicht zurück gerufen und erst versucht rauszufinden wem die Nummer gehört.
 +491377893019
27.08.2006 7:46
1x klingeln
Super Seite habt Ihr hier


----------



## Lydia (27 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Ich hatte heute auch so einen Anruf mit so einer Nummer.

Sie lautet: 01377791447
Datum: 27.08.2006
Uhrzeit: 11:11

Lydia


----------



## Unregistriert (27 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Anruf gestern Sa. 26.08.2006 17:25 Uhr
von +491377893015 an D2 Vodafone

hätte fast zurück gerufen, weil ich einen Anruf erwartet habe, war aber irgendwie skeptisch; habe dann nach der Vorwahl gegoogelt und dieses Forum gefunden

DANKE DANKE DANKE


----------



## Unregistriert (27 August 2006)

*01377893065; 01377795160 hat mich auch angerufen*

01377893065 hat mich auch angerufen und zwar am 26.08.2006 um 04:51. 
01377795160 hat mich auch angerufen und zwar am 26.08.2006 um 11:14.

Hat jemand von euch schon irgendwas Rechtliches gegen die unternommen?? 
Und wenn ja, was?? War jemand von euch damit schon bei einer Verbraucherzentrale und hat das gemeldet??
Was erzählen die da und wie teuer ist es wenn man da anruft?
Mich haben die auf D1 angerufen.
Ich freue mich auf Eure antworten.

LG

Kai


----------



## Unregistriert (27 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Ich hatte schon mehrfach solche Anrufe in den letzten Wochen. Beim ersten mal bin ich auch drauf reingefallen. Leider weiß ich die Nummern von den ersten Anrufen nicht mehr.
Der letzte kam von der Nummer:0137 7893065, am 24.8.2006, 22:54:07.

Feine Seite hier!
Danke!


----------



## Unregistriert (28 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

0137 7893019   27.08.06  17:38 -> D1

naja bin auch einer der Deppen der zurückrief. - Bandansage: Sie wurden registriert- 
Im schlimmsten Fall kostet es 2 Euro.... der Rückruf,laut einige Seiten im Net.
Nur wenn das so ist wie bei den 0190 nummern dasn Anruf 30 euro kosten könne,dann wirds teuer *schauder*


----------



## Reducal (28 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

...ist es aber nicht, da die 0137er Nummern das nicht vorsehen. Zu den Kosten von i. d. R. 0,49 ct/Min. (aus dem Festnetz der T-Com) kommen nur noch die Verbindungskosten des Providers dazu, wenn ein Händi genutzt wurde (siehe dessen Preisliste).


----------



## Unregistriert (28 August 2006)

*0137-Lockanrufe Kosten und Gewinne*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ...ist es aber nicht, da die 0137er Nummern das nicht vorsehen. Zu den Kosten von i. d. R. 0,49 ct/Min. (aus dem Festnetz der T-Com) kommen nur noch die Verbindungskosten des Providers dazu, wenn ein Händi genutzt wurde (siehe dessen Preisliste).


Genauer zu finden bei Eingabe >0137-7 kosten min< in einer Suchmaschine, Beispiel eines Vermieters, Kosten für Anrufer (aus Festnetz)  / Auszahlungen an Mieter:

Tarif_____Anrufer________ab 1 Anr._____ab 10.000/mtl.__ab 50.000/mtl 
0137-9___0,49 €/Anruf___0,26 €/Anruf___0,27 €/Anruf___0,28 €/Anruf
0137-7___0,98 €/Anruf___0,56 €/Anruf___0,58 €/Anruf___0,60 €/Anruf

Für die oben genannte 01377893019 wären das also 0,98 EUR + Einwahlkosten, je nach Handy-Vertrag. 

Ab 0,56 EUR würde ich sogar persönlich "Danke, Ihr Anruf wurde gezählt" (dauert max. 4 Sekunden) sagen. @0137-Dienstleister, wer routet auf meinen Anschluss?


----------



## Unregistriert (28 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Habe am 27.08.2006 um 19:26 Uhr und 20:48 Uhr folgende Anrufe erhalten von der Tel. Nr. +491377893019


----------



## Unregistriert (28 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Hallo, 
ich bekam Heute einen Anruf von der Nummer: 
01377893019
Inhaber ist, laut Bundesnetzagentur,
NEXT ID technolgies GmbH,
was vermutlich ein Schreibfehler ist.
Richtig ist wahrscheinlich
NEXT ID technologies GmbH


----------



## Unregistriert (28 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Hi,
am 25.8. erhielt ich gegen Abend einen Anruf von 01377893065

und heute morgen von 01377793426.

Laut Bundesnetzagentur sind die Nummern 
Yellow Access Operating Services AG
und
Next ID technologies GmbH 
zuzuordnen.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

hallo ,

habe am 17.8., 21:03 auf meinem Handy die Nr. 01377893019 und am 26.08.06 19:41 die Nr. 01377790012 erhalten. 

LG Achim


----------



## Unregistriert (28 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

habe grade eben von Yellow Access nen Lockanruf gehabt und da ich leider das erste mal hier bin und nicht gewarnt wurde habe ich jetzt ca 1-2 € weniger Prepaid guthaben.
Shit Happens


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich bekam Heute einen Anruf von der Nummer:
> 01377893019
> Inhaber ist, laut Bundesnetzagentur,
> ...


nein.


			
				Handelsregister schrieb:
			
		

> Die Gesellschafterversammlung vom 06.09.2005 hat die Änderung des  Gesellschaftsvertrages in § 1 (1) (Firma) beschlossen. Neue Firma: NEXT ID technolgies GmbH.


 normal ist das nicht... 
Hauptsache, der Herr Sp* weiss, wie man "GELD STINKT NICHT" schreibt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Yellow Access Operating Services schrieb:
			
		

> Die von Ihnen genannten  Rufnummern haben wir zwischenzeitlich ausser Betrieb genommen. Es ist für uns  sehr schwierig, einer eventuell nicht gesetzeskonformen Nutzung nachzukommen, da  wir unsererseits als TK –Unternehmen Ranges für Televotings enbloc vergeben und  diese erneut weitergeben werden. Somit sind Stellungnahmen sehr langwierig, so  dass wir meistens vorläufig Nummern ausser Betrieb nehmen. Von den von uns  verlangten Konzepten für die Rufnummern wird von einigen Unternehmen  bedauerlicherweise abgewichen, ohne dass wir dass immer kontrollieren können.  Wir sind deshalb für alle Hinweise dankbar.
> Mit freundlichen  Grüssen
> Service Team  YAOS



abgeschickt wurde die mail wohl nicht in der Schweiz, aber wohl auch nicht aus Offenbach... Trotzdem liebe Grüße, Rechtsanwalt H*-U* G*...


----------



## Unregistriert (28 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

+49 137 789 3019
angerufen auf D1 am 27.08 um 17:42
Ich war im Stadion und dachte es wäre ein Freund der mich finden will und ich depp hab da 2mal angerufen, weil ich das erste mal nix verstanden habe.
War ne Bandansage...mein Anruf wäre jetzt gezählt/registriert oder sowas...
hätte nicht gedacht, dass es mir passieren kann, naja laut dem Forum hier sind das ca 1,5 EURO pro anruf gewesen. 
bin wohl nicht der erste der von dieser Nr angerufen wurde....
Nr hab ich jetzt auch gemeldet.... 

mal sehen wieviel es wirklich gekostet hat...ich werde auf alle Fälle die Zahlung verweigern, bzw werde versuchen das Geld zurückzubekommen, ist zwar nicht viel aber irgendwie muss jemand anfangen sich zu wehren !


----------



## Unregistriert (28 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Anruf am 30.07.2006 um 16:16 Uhr von folgender Nummer:
> 01377379952
> Diese Nummer wurde an die dtms AG vergeben!




Hallo,

hab letzte woche auch meine Handyrechnung bekommen und am gleichen Tag zwei Telefonat von dieser Nummer.
Ich kann mir das nicht erklären.
Hab schon mein Mobilfunkbetreiber angemailt, was kann ich noch tun?

mfg
ch.zerbs

[email protected]

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php


> Das Veröffentlichen von Mailadressen ist grundsätzlich nicht erlaubt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Unregistriert schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich bekam heute Post von der Bundesnetzagentur bzgl. Nummern zu diesem Block. Es handelte sich dabei um
01377379940
01377379942
01377379944
01377379946
01377379950
01377379954
01377379956
01377379958
01377379980
01377379982
01377379986
01377379996
01377379998



> ich kann Ihnen mitteilen, dass die Rufnummer 0137 737  99** [siehe oben], die im Netz der Firma dtms Deutsche Telefon- und Marketing Services AG,  Isaac-Fulda-Allee 5, 55124 Mainz geschaltet war, am 16.08.06 abgeschaltet worden  ist.
> 
> Dem Netzbetreiber wurde ebenfalls untersagt, für  Verbindungen über die o.a. Rufnummer, vom 29.07.06 ab, eine Rechnungslegung  vorzunehmen oder vornehmen zu lassen sowie diesbezügliche Gelder zu  inkassieren.
> 
> Bitte melden Sie sich umgehend, wenn nach dem o.a.  Zeitpunkt diese Gespräche trotzdem auf Ihrer nächsten Fernmelderechnung  erscheinen sollten.



Auch wenn "Deine" Nummer hier nicht auftaucht, gehört sie doch mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit zu diesem "Block". Daher darf man davon ausgehen, dass eine Rechnungsstellung hier nicht erlaubt ist. Wende Dich an die Bundesnetzagentur, den Namen des Sachbearbeiters kriegst Du (nach Anmeldung hier) über PN oder rufe an unter 0291/9955-206.


*Interessante Hintergründe:
*Bereits *am 29. Juli* teilte dtms mit, dass der Letztverantwortliche eine italienische Firma sei. Deren Adresse war nicht ganz korrekt angegeben. Die Bundesnetzagentur *erhielt am 1. August eine e-Mail*, in der
- der Name der Verantwortlichen stand
- die Tatsache Erwähnung fand, dass die Firma unter der angegebenen Adresse nicht existiert

s.a.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=159402#post159402
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=159463#post159463


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (28 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Hab heute von der BNetzA gleichlautendes Schreiben bezüglich der von dtms weitervermieteten Pingnummern (dtms nennt das zynisch "Anrufer-Werbung") aus Salerno erhalten. 

Hierbei wurde auch darauf hingewiesen, dass im Falle eines Rückrufs eine Zahlungspflicht nicht besteht.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Hallo zusammen,
soweit ich das verstanden habe geht es um Rückruf vom Handy aus, 
aber kann mir gerade etwas anderes nicht erklären:
Soll laut meiner Festnetzrechnug der T-Com am 01.08.2006 zwischen 9.40 Uhr und 11.30 Uhr 
11 Anrufe zur 0137-7379986 (Kosten/Anruf 0,8448€ netto; Dauer immer 4 Sekunden) 
getätigt haben obwohl ab 10.30 Uhr keiner mehr im Haus war .

Ist das was neues oder sollte ich neue Schlösser einbauen lassen??

Gruß
owi


----------



## RA Meier (29 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

die 0137-789-3019 geht ebenfalls über die Talkin World. An wen weiter, werde ich erforschen.


TooniX


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Du meinst sicher die deutsche Talkin World? Auf deren Webseite steht der Fürther Geschäftsführer, Herr G*L* immer noch mit der e-mail-Adresse der Heppenheimer Firma *GOODLINES*. Siehe:
hier.
Die *GOODLINES* betont aber, dass Herr G*L* *nicht* mehr für sie aktiv ist. 
Vom ehemaligen deutschen Support der schweizerischen Firma *Cupido Entertainment* wiederum war zu hören, dass die *schweizerische *"Talkin World" nichts mit der deutschen Firma und deren Aktivitäten zu tun hat.
Man kann das glauben, muss es aber nicht...

https://www.shab.ch/DOWNLOADPART/N2738874/N2005.02924862.pdf



> _Talkin World GmbH, in Frauenfeld, CH-
> 440.4.018.298-6, Walzmühlestrasse 51, 8500 Frauenfeld(...)
> Eingetragene Personen: Aeb*, B*, von Guggisberg,
> in Basel, Gesellschafter und Geschäftsführer, mit Einzelunterschrift,
> ...


.


----------



## Dirk Nienhaus (29 August 2006)

*0137-Lockanrufe: Hier melden*

+49 137 789 305 3 - erhalten am 29.08.06 um 17:46 Uhr
Netz Vodafone D2

lt. Bundesnetzagentur:

0137 789 Next ID technologies GmbH
NEXT ID technologies GmbH, Deelbögenkamp 4c, 22297 Hamburg


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe: Hier melden*



			
				Dirk Nienhaus schrieb:
			
		

> +49 137 789 305 3 - erhalten am 29.08.06 um 17:46 Uhr
> Netz Vodafone D2
> 
> lt. Bundesnetzagentur:
> ...


ruf Next-IDs kostenlose Hotline an und stelle dann Strafantrag/Strafanzeige gegen den Betreiber, den man dir dort mitteilt:
wahrscheinlich der Fürther Dauerbrenner G*L* und seine saubere neue Firma
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=163577#post163577

siehe auch
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=152076&highlight=next-id+0800#post152076
0800 444 54 54 

(Der Beitrag dort ist etwas älter, meine aktuelle Signatur ist besser)
Aus welcher Stadt bist Du? Melde dich doch hier an, sonst hat man in drei Monaten einen willigen Staatsanwalt - und kjeine Betroffenen mehr... Kannst ja auch dein handy fotografieren/scannen als Beleg,


----------



## Barry Moto (30 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

ich hatte vor paar tagen jetzt auch so nen anruf! 01377791447 war die nummer... was wollen die damit bezwecken?


----------



## jupp11 (30 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Barry Moto schrieb:
			
		

> was wollen die damit bezwecken?


Na was wohl, denk mal ganz scharf nach. Wenn  zigtausende  aus welchen Gründen auch immer 
versehentlich zurückrufen, spült das Geld in die Kasse. Wozu sind sonst die 0137er Nummern geschaffen worden? 
Persönlich halte ich aber auch den legalen Einsatz der Nummern für pure Abzocke.


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> Persönlich halte ich aber auch den legalen Einsatz der Nummern für pure Abzocke.


0137 sind meines Erachtens nur dann ok, wenn sie eingesetzt werden, wie frühers eine Postkarte. Wenn ich also das "Tor des Monats" wähle mit einer 0137, bei der der Anruf 49 cents kostet, ist das noch ok. Aber Du meinst sicher die Beispiele, wo man anruft, um entweder die natürliche Zahl zwischen 5 und 7 endlich nach 1 Stunde als Erster richtig durchzugeben oder wo man probieren kann, die Anzahl der Feuerquallen im Mittelmeer exakt anzugeben. Das gehört zu den vielen Dingen in diesem Lande, die jeder normal denkende Mensch für Betrug hält, die es aber eben nicht sind. Andere halten dafür das Verschenken selbst gebrannter CDs für eine Liebeserklärung, was andere mit Zuchthaus bestrafen wollen. Komische Welt, aber unsere Welt.


----------



## Dietmar (30 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Anruf in Abwesenheit am 29.08.2006 23:26
Nummer: +491377893019
Netz: Vodafone
Kein Rückruf und an Bundesnetzagentur gemeldet.
Der Nummernblock wurde laut Bundesnetzagentur "NEXT ID technologies GmbH" zugeteilt.
Grüße
Dietmar


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Dietmar schrieb:
			
		

> Der Nummernblock wurde laut Bundesnetzagentur "NEXT ID technologies GmbH" zugeteilt.


...wurde er... wohl deshalb, weil Next ID  "glaubhaft gemacht hat, kurzfristig MABEZ-Dienste anbieten zu wollen"
Bundesnetzagentur.
Warum das Vermieten dieser Nummern an unauffindbare bzw. für deutsche Behörden nicht greifbare Unternehmen von der Bundesnetzagentur akzeptiert wird als "glaubhaft machen, MABEZ-Dienste anbieten zu wollen", das gehört wohl zu den Rätseln, die die Bundesnetzagentur so umgeben. 
Die Behörde macht sich lächerlich und mir graut davor, dass solche Leute auch noch die Stromnetze regulieren sollen... Naja, Netzwerke sind das ja auch... und übrigens sind ja die Telkos oft nicht so weit weg von den Energiefirmen. Ach, das führt jetzt zu weit. Dokumentier den Anruf und stelle Strafantrag/Strafanzeige. Wenn Du nett bist, meldest Dui Dich hier an und berichtest weiter.


----------



## jupp11 (30 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Das gehört zu den vielen Dingen in diesem Lande, die jeder normal denkende Mensch für Betrug hält,


Betrug ist ein Straftatbestand, der liegt beim legalen Einsatz nicht vor. Abzocke bleibt es, weil die 
Systeme fast alle intransparent sind und den (naiven) Menschen Gewinnchancen vorgegaukelt werden,
 die rechnerisch beweisbar weit geringer  sind in als beim klassischen Toto oder Lotto.



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> . Wenn ich also das "Tor des Monats" wähle mit einer 0137, bei der der Anruf 49 cents kostet, ist das noch ok..


Die  Gegenleistung erhält man dafür, dass das Tor was einem  gefallen hat, auf eine  virtuelle Position  kommt?
  Sorry,  aber das ist Schwachsinn.

Wofür man bei Umfragen (Videotext der privaten TV z.B ) zu Kasse  gebeten wird,
 entzieht sich völlig meinem  Verständnis


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (30 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> Persönlich halte ich aber auch den legalen Einsatz der Nummern für pure Abzocke.



Voll und ganz deiner Meinung. 

Warum ist denn inzwischen der ehemals hochdefizitäre Sender "Sch*** hoch9" der Star der Pro7Sat1-Gruppe, was den Ertrag anbelangt? 
Warum kam auch das DSF (mit seinem überaus lächerlichen "Sportquiz") wieder in die schwarzen Zahlen?
Warum tummeln sich inzwischen immer mehr Sender in diesem Haifischbecken rum? Weil es mehr als genug Dumme gibt, die immer und immer wieder dort anrufen und auf eine freie Leitung hoffen, aber dann nur (je nach Land) 0,49 bzw. 0,70 Euro pro Anruf los sind.
Neun-Live-Chefin Frau K***** (geborene S***, inzwischen Ehefrau des Premiere-Oberchefs Dr. K*****) freut sich, wenn die Kasse derart spitzenmäßig klingelt......


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*




			
				BNA schrieb:
			
		

> hiermit teile ich Ihnen mit, dass die Rufnummer  1377893011, die im Netz der Firma NEXT ID GmbH, Willy-Brandt-Allee 20, 53113  Bonn geschaltet war, seit dem 11.08.06 abgeschaltet  ist.





			
				BNA schrieb:
			
		

> Der ganze Rufnummernblock 0137 789 ... wurde der Firma  NEXT ID GmbH zugeteilt. Es ist uns leider nicht bekannt, wem der  Zuteilungsnehmer einzelne Rufnummern aus dem o.a. Rufnummernblock zur Nutzung  überlassen hat.



Gilt auch für andere 013778930xx


----------



## Auguren (30 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Hallo,

hatte heute einen Anruf von der Telefon-Nummer:

0137/7893056
Uhrzeit: ca. 21:15 Uhr
Provider: Vodafone

War schon versucht, zurückzurufen, aber die Vorwahl kam mir dann arg 'spanisch' vor. Zum Glück habe ich Eure Seite gefunden und melde den Vorgang gleich an die Bundesnetzagentur.

Danke für Eure Infos!
Auguren


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

na dann... tanti auguri!


----------



## Zaphord (31 August 2006)

*0137-7893056 am 30.08.2006 um 0:34h*

0137-7893056 am 30.08.2006 um 0:34h
Habe nicht zurueckgerufen. Werde den Vorfall melden.


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

wende dich bitte (auch) direkt an die Next-ID, vergiss nicht, den Anruf zu dokumentieren (Display fotografieren oder scannen, klappt gut) und erwäge Strafantrag/Strafanzeige - sie links in meiner Signatur unten
näheres steht hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=163681#post163681


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

01377893056
01377893019
01377893011*
01377893076*

alles Next ID --> Talkin World
www.talkinworld.com (allseits bekannt und beliebt: GF G*L*)

* bereits gesperrt
Mir antwortet der Franke nicht mehr. Müssen andere probieren 
wer denen noch mehr Geld nachwerfen will, kann für 12 cts die Minute 01805053008 anrufen (12cts/min *vom Festnetz*)

*IM MOMENT GEHT GF GERD L* PERSÖNLICH RAN! Ich war zu baff ... Mag nicht jemand anrufen???*


----------



## Unregistriert (31 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

26.08.06 12:33 Uhr
Nummer 01377795160
Was kann passieren wenn ich da anrufe ?


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

du verschenkst Geld


----------



## jupp11 (31 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> 26.08.06 12:33 Uhr
> Nummer 01377795160
> Was kann passieren wenn ich da anrufe ?


du bist etwa  50 Cent bis 1 Euro los für eine  dämliche  Bandaufzeichnung


----------



## Tzvenja (31 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Hey...
Ich hab den Herrn Gerd L. gerade angerufen.
Er hat mich gebeten ihm eine Mail mit der Telefonnummer und meinem Anliegen zu schicken. Desweiteren hat er mich gebeten die Sache persönlich zu regeln und nicht weiter gegen ihn vorzugehen...

Mal schauen was er auf die Mail antwortet...oder hat das einer von euch schon gemacht ?


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Mir würde reichen, wenn DER was gegen DIE unternehmen würde, die er doch zumindest zu einer Unterschrift unter Verträge gesehen haben sollte. Wer hat die Verträge unterschrieben? frag ihn mal.
Er hat Ruhe, wenn er  zeigt, auf welcher Seite er steht. So gut er kann zumindest.


----------



## Reducal (31 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Unterschrift unter Verträge


Ein anonymer Onlinevertrag mit einer Bestätigung per Fax und hingekrikseltem Pseudonym? :gruebel:
Entscheidend wäre die genutzte Bankverbindung aber mit der können auch nur staatl. Ermittler was anfangen.


----------



## Unregistriert (31 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Er hat mir geantwortet....ging ja recht flott...geht übrigens um die Nr. 01377/893019

Hier mal die Mail:

Sehr geehrte Frau T.

wir bedauern sehr, dass Sie durch einen unerwünschten Anruf gestört worden sind.
Ähnlich wie die Deutsche Telekom AG sind wir ein reiner Vermittler von Servicenummern.
Auf den Inhalt und die technische Abwicklung haben wir keinen direkten Einfluss. In den Verträgen und unseren AGB`s, die Bestandteil des Vertrages sind, wird speziell das Versenden unerwünschter Werbung untersagt. Der Vertrag sieht bei Verstößen eine reihe von Sanktionen vor, die von einer Abmahnung bis zur Ausschaltung der betreffenden Rufnummer reichen.
Gerne kommen wir unser Auskunftspflicht nach, an wen die Rufnummer zum fraglichen Zeitpunkt vermittelt war.

Telefonmarketing L*
Dörffurtstraße 6
06869 Lutherstadt Wittenberg

Mit freundlich Grüßen
Gerd L.
Geschäftsführer


Über die Firma kann ich leider nicht finden, aber vielleicht habt ihr ja mehr Erfolg.
Aber meine Frage, wenn soll ich jetzt anzeigen ?
Next ID, Talkin World oder die neue Firma ?


----------



## Sportfreund2004 (31 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Die Firma hat sicherlich göttlichen Beistand, die evangelische Kirchengemeinde sitzt in Haus Nr. 7


----------



## Unregistriert (31 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

hab ne nummer dazu gefunden:
(0 34 91) 43 79 24


----------



## Reducal (31 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Aber meine Frage, wenn soll ich jetzt anzeigen ?


Firmen kann man nicht anzeigen sondern nur deren Vertreter (auch wenn das täglich anders praktiziert wird). Nimm doch "unbekannt" - es ist nicht die Aufgabe des Anzeigenerstatters den Sachverhalt den Behörden geklärt zu liefern.


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

[auf Anraten gelöscht]
lesezeichen0137PL


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

[auf Anraten gelöscht]


----------



## RA Meier (31 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> übrigens auch diese Nummern gehören dorthin
> 01377893056
> 01377893019
> 01377893011
> 01377893076



ich darf mal noch die 
01377893002 * 
[* gesperrt]
ergänzen. Komisch, *mir* hat er vor einigen Wochen schriftlich mitgeteilt, dass er Herrn P* L* gesperrt hat und dass der seines Wissens nach keine Gewinnspiele mehr durchführt. Wenn man etwas geneuer nachfragt, teilt er Euch auch gern den Vornamen von P* L* mit, es hat sich nämlich ein Fehler in der Übermittlung eingeschlichen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 August 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

[auf Anraten gelöscht]


----------



## Unregistriert (2 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

mich hat eine von diesen nr angerufen,was hat das auf sich?


----------



## Captain Picard (2 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Lies mal gaaaaanz von vorn, dann kommst du gaaaanz schnell dahinter....


----------



## Unregistriert (2 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Anrufe bei dene du dann zahlst,oder?


----------



## Captain Picard (2 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Anrufe bei dene du dann zahlst,oder?


ich nicht, aber du, wenn du dort anrufst 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=41498

ist aber schon was länger in der Diskussion, so etwas über drei Jahre....


----------



## Unregistriert (2 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

[ edit]  drauf reingefallen im Eifer des Gefechtes!

01377794784 01.09.2006 10:05

Solchen Leuten würd ich am liebsten die Seele ausm Leib prügeln!
Nicht das ich einer Fliege was zu leide tun würde - aber solche habens nicht anders verdient!


----------



## AdminDomus GmbH (2 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> > So würde einem breiteren Publikum diese Machenschaften bekannt werden und so der öffentliche Druck auf beide Stellen lasten.
> 
> 
> 
> Erst unlängst gab es auf Spiegel Online einen großen Bericht zum Thema. Ich habe die Staatsanwaltschaften trotzdem nicht gerade springen sehen...



0137 7379958 vom 28.7.06 - Ich habe Strafanzeige wegen Betrug erstattet. Aktenzeichen 3128 Js 022358/06 bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Mainz. Als Verantwortlicher wird mir benannt: Kynetic di R. de M.. Bin gespannt, wie das Verfahren ausgeht.

_Name gekürzt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Unregistriert (2 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Nunja aber nach solchen Urteilen wie dem der in Kassel FREIGESPROCHEN wurde ... und das Geld - rund 80.000 Euro darf er behalten da fragt man sich echt wo man hier ist ...

Ich muß dabei grad an den Anrufcomputer bei den Simpsons denken *g*

Achja zu meiner 0137779 Nummer gehört die Yellow Access - Website - Under construction - super!

Ach wie schön waren die Zeiten als man Betrüger noch an den Pranger gestellt hat oder Dieben die Hand abhackte


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				AdminDomus GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> sascha schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


melde dich bitte dringend hier an und kontaktiere mich. Danke. Du hast in Mainz Strafanzeige erstattet, weil Du da wohnst, gell? Das ist ja praktisch! Man sollte deinem Staatsanwalt dann gleich mal eine Liste mit allen DTMS-0137 überreichen, die seit 2002 auffällig geworden sind... 
Nur für den Fall, dass er sich nicht klar ist, wie viel Geld da eingenommen wurde... in Italien ... und Mainz !

P.S.: "Als verantwortlicher wird mir benannt" - von wem und wann?
siehe http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=159402&highlight=kynetic#post159402


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Nunja aber nach solchen Urteilen wie dem der in Kassel FREIGESPROCHEN wurde ... und das Geld - rund 80.000 Euro darf er behalten da fragt man sich echt wo man hier ist ...
> 
> Ich muß dabei grad an den Anrufcomputer bei den Simpsons denken *g*
> 
> ...


wende dich vertrauensvoll an Herrn Dr. G*
office[at]yaos.ch

Er wird die Nummer dann sperren ... und schweigen .......... schweigen................. und sich evtl freuen, dass die DUMMEN Politiker nicht bei 0137 die gleichen regeln eingeführt haben wie bei 0190.... Das erspart ihm nämlich die Konflikte mit den Nummernnutzern, wenn er - wie fast alle seiner Konkurrenten - die Nummernnutzer bekannt geben würde...


----------



## Unregistriert (2 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

so, nun habe ich eine nummer schonmal gemeldet, da kam im mai nen anruf (01377661214)
dann kam am 19.8. wieder eine nummer 01377893088
und nun heute wieder, heute morgen:
und diese nummer findet sich noch nirgends per google im web: 01377893024

leider weiß ich nicht mehr wo man dieses melden sollte. das nervt langsam echt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

[auf Anraten gelöscht]


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> ...01377661214...
> leider weiß ich nicht mehr wo man dieses melden sollte. das nervt langsam echt.


wenns nervt, dokumentier es und erstatte Strafanzeige...
Die Meldung unter rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de kannst Du auch machen.

Den Verantwortlichen der 01377661214 findest du hier
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=151528#post151528

Infos stehen weiterhin in meiner Signatur. Schreibe der Bundesnetzagentur bitte, dass sie nach §67 den Staatsanwalt informieren soll. Machs selber auch, geht ganz schnell, wie gesagt: siehe Signatur


----------



## Unregistriert (3 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Joar bei mir hats auch ma am 31.08.06 mit der +491377893056 um 17:49 Uhr gebimmelt... Tjoar dummerweise für "die" nehm ich mein Pocket PC net mit auf Arbeit... Und noch schlechter für "die" is das es eh nur aufn Nachtschrank liegt und ich selten drauf schaue, war grad vor Zwei Min durch Zufall... Joar und da mich die Vorwahl bissel irritiert hat hab ich ma den Freund und Helfer des I-Netzes und zwar "Google" damit bissel gefüttert und bin auf mehreren Seiten gestoßen...
z.B. :  http://www.dialerschutz.de/0137-handy-lockanruf.php 
~~ [ sehr hilfreich für Leute die da zurückgerufen haben aber auch Informativ für alle die nicht zurückgerufen haben..... ] ~~
~~ [ kleiner Auszug aus der obengenannten Seite: ~ Meldungen über Lockanrufe nimmt die Behörde unter der Mailadresse [email protected] oder per Fax unter 06321 / 934-111 entgegen. ~ ]~~
~~ [ Solltet die Seite wirklich mal besuchen dann wisst ihr auch was ihr zu tun habt.... Ich weiß es und werde die Verantwortlichen dafür büßen lassen!!! ] ~~


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

ich sag jetzt mal nichts. Gute nacht


----------



## Unregistriert (3 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> und diese nummer findet sich noch nirgends per google im web: 01377893024



Nee, nicht im Netz, aber auf meinem Display, heute 03.09. 13:32. Da ich die Nummer nicht kannte hab ich ins Netz geschaut und dann die Meldung an die BNA geschickt.

Grüße


----------



## Unregistriert (3 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

danke für die info!


----------



## Unregistriert (3 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Lockanruf am 03.09.2006 um 15:14 von der Nummer 0137 7 89 30 24 ins O2 netz.


----------



## Unregistriert (3 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Staatsanwalt informieren ?

.. schon vor 2 Wochen - Reaktion = 0 bisher
Ob man dort nicht einige wichtigere Dinge zu tun hat als sich um bis 2 EUR - "Geschädigte" zu kümmern ?
Ohnehin - soll nicht zum Ende des Jahres gesetzlich der "137-Abzocke" ein Ende gesetzt sein?


----------



## Reducal (3 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Staatsanwalt informieren ? ... schon vor 2 Wochen - Reaktion = 0 bisher


Zwei Wochen sind da noch keine Zeit, zumal ein Anzeigenerstatter erst nach Abschluss der Ermittlungen wieder was von seinem Vorgang erfährt. Doch leider scheint sich der Trend durchzusetzen, dass sich Staatsanwaltschaften um dieses Thema eher nix scheren (soll heißen, das Problem "Massenphänomen" schlichtweg nicht erkennen).



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Ohnehin - soll nicht zum Ende des Jahres gesetzlich der "137-Abzocke" ein Ende gesetzt sein?


Wie meinen? :gruebel:


----------



## Skorpionulm (3 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Heute am Sonntag den 03.09.2006  um 17:32 Uhr

O2 Anbieter

0137789302

Gruß Daniel

[.......]

_Maildadresse entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## chemnitzer (3 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

+491377893024

3.september
 17:47

netz d2debitel


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Unregistriert schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fotografier oder scanne das Display und erstelle Strafanzeige/Strafantrag direkt bei der Staatsanwaltschaft. YAOS soll bitte schnellstens sagen, wer da gaunert... Frage Herrn H*-U* G*, wer hinter der Nummer (und wohl den ganzen 013778930xx der letzten drei Wochen) steckt.

Kontaktadresse ist:
office(at)yaos.ch

Bundesnetzagentur wird wohl aktiv, aber wer weiss, ob aktiv genug?


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Staatsanwalt informieren ?
> 
> .. schon vor 2 Wochen - Reaktion = 0 bisher
> Ob man dort nicht einige wichtigere Dinge zu tun hat als sich um bis 2 EUR - "Geschädigte" zu kümmern ?
> Ohnehin - soll nicht zum Ende des Jahres gesetzlich der "137-Abzocke" ein Ende gesetzt sein?


welche Staatsanwaltschaft? Bleib dran, frage nach.


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Ich weiß, dass ich hier nicht Meldungen mit Komentaren mischen soll....
aber das ist ein interessanter Lesetipp:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showpost.php?p=74196&postcount=3


----------



## Reducal (4 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> aber das ist ein interessanter Lesetipp:
> http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showpost.php?p=74196&postcount=3


Die Fälle passen nicht ganz zusammen. Dort geht es um Lockanrufe, bei denen ein Band vorgespeilt wurde. Die 0137er Ping-Anrufe sind doch nochmal etwas anderes. Der "Kommunikationswille" des Anrufers scheitert schon allein daran, dass man über die 0137er Nummer üblicherweise nicht telefonieren kann.
Ich bin überzeugt davon, dass die Entcheidungsträger der strafrechtlichen Bewertung allenorts immer noch nicht wissen, was da gespielt wird und wie der Ablauf der Manipulation statt findet.


----------



## Unregistriert (4 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Ich habe am 03.09.2006 um 15:28 Uhr einen Lockanruf von der Nummer 0137 / 7893024 erhalten und bin prompt darauf hereingefallen (ich bekomme mitunter Anrufe von exotischen Nummern). Da in den Tips für die Opfer gebeten wurde, sich im Forum zu melden, möchte ich das hiermit tun.

E-Mail an die Bundesnetzagentur ist raus, ebenso E-Mail an die Betreiberfirma NEXT ID (streng nach den Tips). Strafanzeige stelle ich ebenfalls gerne noch.

Eine Frage: Was macht man als Benutzer von Prepaid-Karten? Da bekommt man schließlich keine Rechnung, deren Bezahlung man verweigern kann.

Auf jeden Fall vielen Dank dafür, daß jemand gegen die unverschämte Abzocke mobil macht. Da bin ich gerne als kleines Rad im Getriebe dabei.


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Next-ID hat die Nummer mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit an "Talkin World" weiter gegeben, daher bitte gleich auch mal eine Anfrage an gl(at)talkinworld.de schicken. Spart Zeit, falls doch auch jemand Anzeige erstatten wollen täte...


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Aka-Aka schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wenn die Anruferidentität gar nicht identisch mit der 0137xxxyyyy ist, ist DAS die Täuschung. Dann ist eine Kommunikation mit dem Anrufer (durch Rückruf) von vornherein ausgeschlossen, so dass IMMER eine Täuschung stattfindet. Die Vermögensverfügung des Angerufen kann dann NIE zu einer Kommunikation mit dem Anrufer führen. Sie wird IMMER nur zu einer Bereicherung dessen führen, dem die 0137 gehört. Ob dann ein Band vorgespielt wird, Kinderlachen, ein Angebot für einen Parasailinggutschein oder "Fratelli d'Italia" ist unerheblich. Ob also ein Kommuinkationswille hinkonstruiert wird, damit die Juristen was zum Spielen haben (oder die Ermittler einen Grund finden, die lästige Ermittlung nicht machen zu müssen), dürfte dann eigentlich keine Rolle spielen...
Aber: Ich bin ja kein Jurist... (und vermische hier zudem schon wieder "Meldethread" und "Interpretationsthread")


> Der "Kommunikationswille" des Anrufers scheitert schon allein daran, dass man über die 0137er Nummer üblicherweise nicht telefonieren kann.


Oder hast Du das so gemeint?


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Strafanzeige stelle ich ebenfalls gerne noch.


 [auf "Anraten" gelöscht]


----------



## Unregistriert (4 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Next-ID hat die Nummer mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit an "Talkin World" weiter gegeben, daher bitte gleich auch mal eine Anfrage an gl(at)talkinworld.de schicken. Spart Zeit, falls doch auch jemand Anzeige erstatten wollen täte...



Die E-Mail ist ebenfalls raus.



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Unregistriert schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich benötige allerdings mindestens noch einen Tag, um ein Foto vom Handy zu machen und mir die zuständige Staatsanwaltschaft herauszusuchen. Soll ja alles ordentlich sein.


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

sinnvoll wäre es da auch, sich hier anzumelden - in zwei Wochen weiss ich nicht mehr, welcher unregistrierte Gast da eine Anzeige gestellt hat...


----------



## Unregistriert (5 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

ende august von 0137 789 3024 ins o2 netz


----------



## Simon Joker (5 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Anruf in Abwesenheit (Dauer 3 Sek.): 0137 779198
5.9.06, 15:14 Uhr
Vodafone

MfG Joker


----------



## KoP (5 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> sinnvoll wäre es da auch, sich hier anzumelden - in zwei Wochen weiss ich nicht mehr, welcher unregistrierte Gast da eine Anzeige gestellt hat...



Ist hiermit geschehen. Next ID hat übrigens geantwortet:



			
				Next ID GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> (_Anrede_)
> 
> in vorbezeichneter Angelegenheit weisen wir darauf hin, dass wir als Netzbetreiber lediglich technischer Anbieter sind, d.h. wir tragen Sorge für die technische Erreichbarkeit der von Ihnen erfragten Rufnummern in unserem Netz sowie für die technische Realisierung der jeweiligen Rufnummern im
> deutschen Telekommunikationsnetz. Vertragspartner im Rahmen eines Mehrwertdienstes ist nicht der Netzbetreiber, sondern der jeweilige Inhalteanbieter (vgl. BGH MMR 2005, 597 sowie Urteil vom 20.10.2005, Az. III ZR 37/05). Inhalteanbieter der jeweiligen Rufnummern ist die Firma
> ...



Bei Talkin World habe ich ja bereits gestern angefragt. Dank des Tips hier im Forum ging die E-Mail einen Tag früher raus.

Kommen wir nun zu den Details der Anzeige, welche in Arbeit ist. Hier habe ich noch einige Fragen:

1. Geht die Anzeige gegen Unbekannt, gegen Talkin World oder soll ich deren Antwort abwarten?
2. In der Anzeigenvorlage steht "die Provider von Mehrwertdienste-Rufnummern _wie das oben genannte Unternehmen_". Tatsächlich habe ich keine Stelle gefunden, an der ich den Anbieter eintragen soll. (Ich schlage vor, die Vorlage entsprechend zu ändern.) Ist damit ferner Next ID oder Talkin World gemeint?

Besten Dank schon einmal.


----------



## Insider (5 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				KoP schrieb:
			
		

> Hier habe ich noch einige Fragen


Anzeige gegen "unbekannt" (einen unbekannten Täter) ist allemal ausreichend, da die Behörden den Beschuldigten (wenn sie einen finden) ergänzen werden. Firmen sind juristische Personen und gelten generell nicht als Beschuldigte sondern evtl. deren Vertreter.

Onlineanzeigen oder Anzeige per E-Mail vermeiden, da die i. d. R. bei derartigen Delikten schon von vornherein nur unzureichend bearbeitet werden.


----------



## Unregistriert (6 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Hatte heute einen Anruf von meinem T-Mobile Handy weitergeleitet auf das Büro-Telefon, angegebene Nummer:  4913 7789 3030
Ich nehme an, das ist eine Locknummer  ???


----------



## jupp11 (6 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte heute einen Anruf von meinem T-Mobile Handy weitergeleitet auf das Büro-Telefon, angegebene Nummer:  4913 7789 3030
> Ich nehme an, das ist eine Locknummer  ???


richtig 
http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/enid/34ca9bc48f5bc1173d4666a851db7c5d,0/18z.html


> (0)137 789 zugeteilt Next ID technolgies GmbH


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Bisher wurden *alle* Nummern dieser bauart von Next-ID an Talkin World weiter vermietet, also Anfrage auch an
gl(at)talklines.de

und wenn der Verantwortliche ... [auf "Anraten" gelöscht]


----------



## Betroffener 0137 779 ... (7 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Soeben erhalten auf Privatanzeige (Strafanzeige) von StA:
Mitteilung über Verfahrenseinstellung, weil der Täter nicht ermittelt werden konnte.

no more comments.

anthropos kacos


----------



## Stalker2002 (7 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Inwiefern "nicht zu ermitteln"?!?
Weiss der technische Dienstleister nicht, an wen er den Beute-Anteil überweist und der Staatsanwalt gibt sich mit dieser Auskunft zufrieden?
Da würde ich aber mal dem Staatsanwalt durch den Ober-StA ein fettes Licht an's Fahrrad machen lassen...
Kann doch nicht angehen, das der Typ zu faul zum ermitteln ist.
Ich empfehle eine Beschwerde gegen die Einstellung.

MfG
L.


----------



## Unregistriert (7 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Bin ich Michael Kohlhaas?
Nein danke!
Eher ein Fall für Verbraucheraufklärung auf allen zur Verfügung stehenden Kanälen, denke ich. Denn wenn "man" nicht mehr auf Lockanrufe hereinfällt, gibt es auch keine Ausschüttung(en) mehr ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Betroffener 0137 779 ... schrieb:
			
		

> Soeben erhalten auf Privatanzeige (Strafanzeige) von StA:
> Mitteilung über Verfahrenseinstellung, weil der Täter nicht ermittelt werden konnte.
> 
> no more comments.
> ...


welche Nummer? Welche Staatsanwaltschaft? Melde dich bitte hier an. Schreibe eine Beschwerde an den generalstaatsanwalt.


----------



## Unregistriert (8 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Hallo,
hatte am 1.09.06 so einen Anruf, was soll ich machen?
aus Mainz


----------



## Unregistriert (8 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Anruf von 0137/7893026 auf D2 Handy 08.09.06 12:34 Uhr.

Beschwerden gehen nachher raus. Diesmal haben die den richtigen erwischt


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

= Next-ID --> Talkin World --> /(mutmasslich) P*L*

P*L* ist telefonisch erreichbar und erklärt, als "Vertriebler" zu arbeiten, der die TW-Nummern unters Volk bringt (ohne zur Firma zu gehören).

Er ist noch nicht das Ende der Fahnenstange - aber bei einer Strafanzeige/Strafantrag (die ich jeden bitte, zu stellen... und wer das tun wioll, darf nicht auf die Bundesnetzagentur hoffen) würde ich den erwähnen. Ob sich P*L* auch hinter der 01377893026 verbirgt, sagt Dir der GF der Talkin World, Herr G*L*, erreichbar unter  gl(at)talkinworld.de


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> hatte am 1.09.06 so einen Anruf, was soll ich machen?
> aus Mainz


Strafanzeige/Strafanztrag in Mainz stellen. Beschwerde an rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de - Dann wird evtl. die Nummer gesperrt und evtl. ein Rechnungslegungsverbot verhängt. Sinnvoller sind IMHO Strafanzeige/Strafantrag. Links in meiner Signatur 013778930xx dürfte next id --> Talkin World --> (? P* L*) sein
lies hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=164105#post164105

wenn Du die Identität des herren nicht ohne Hilfe klären kannst, melde Dich hier an und schreibe mir eine PN.


----------



## Unregistriert (8 September 2006)

*AW: 0137789302 Verdacht einer Lockrufnummer?*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, ich wurde heute um 19.54 angerufen, 1 x klingeln lassen, dann weg: im Handydisplay diese nummer als entgangen.
> Ist dies eine bekannte Abzockernummer?
> 
> LG Jan



Hallo,

habe heute auch zwei Anrufe von dieser Nummer bekommen. Es fehlt bei Jan noch die letzte Ziffer: 0137 7893026. 

Gruß
Markus


----------



## RA Meier (9 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

die 3024 ist auch P*L*.  Ich bin noch dabei, was nettes gegen ihn vorzubereiten.

TooniX


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				TooniX schrieb:
			
		

> die 3024 ist auch P*L*.  Ich bin noch dabei, was nettes gegen ihn vorzubereiten.
> TooniX


Er ist nicht verantwortlich, sondern agierte nur als "Vertriebler", der die Nummern von G*L* (Talkin World) weiter vermietet hat, die diese von Next-ID (freenet) angemietet hatte, die der Bundesnetzagentur gegenüber "glaubhaft gemacht haben, dass Sie kurzfristig   MABEZ-Dienste anbieten wollen".
siehe hier.
Wenn die Bundesnetzagentur das weiterhin glaubt, sollte man versuchen, sie von der Notwendigkeit der Regulierung der Kanalnetze auf dem Mars zu überzeugen und sich dafür gleich als Marskanalnetzregulierungsbeauftragter bewerben.
P*L* ist über Handy und Festnetz zu errreichen, wenn ich den Schmierzettel finde, schicke ich Dir die Nummern. Er wollte heute antworten.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

09.09.2006 um 19:36 und um 22:24

0137 789 3026

auf O2 Handy

Ich habe auch bei Bundesnetzagentur die gemeldet.


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> 09.09.2006 um 19:36 und um 22:24
> 
> 0137 789 3026
> 
> ...


Herr P*L*, huuuuhuuuuu....
wende dich lieber auch an den Herrn L* (oder per mail an die, deren Nummern der P*L* vertreibt: gl(at)talkinworld.de ) - und (Anrufe dokumentieren, zB Handy unter scanner) an den Staatsanwalt deines Vertrauens...

siehe
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=164105#post164105


----------



## Unregistriert (10 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> 09.09.2006 um 19:36 und um 22:24
> 
> 0137 789 3026
> 
> ...



Melde es bitte noch an info[a]impressions-kommunikation.de

Von dort habe ich die antwort bekommen, das die Nummer abgestellt und der Inhaber abgemahnt wird, wenn weitere Beschwerden kommen.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Unregistriert schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Melde dich doch mal an... Woher kommt die Info, dass die verantwortlich sind? Von P*L* oder von Talkin World???
bitte erklär das kurz, Danke.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Melde dich doch mal an... Woher kommt die Info, dass die verantwortlich sind? Von P*L* oder von Talkin World???
> bitte erklär das kurz, Danke.



Von dieser Emailadresse wurde mir auf die Beschwerde geantwortet

Gruß Marco


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

(betr 01377893026)
(info[a]impressions-kommunikation.de)



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Von dieser Emailadresse wurde mir auf die Beschwerde geantwortet Gruß Marco


Aber wo hast du Dich beschwert?


----------



## Marion (10 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Ich wurde am 29.08.2006 um 17.49 Uhr von der Nummer 0137 / 7893019 angerufen und am 10.09.2006 um 01.43 Uhr von der Nummer 0137 / 7893026. 
Mein Handy ist von O2, ich habe beide Male nicht zurückgerufen weil mir das suspekt vorkam. Heute nach dem zweiten Anruf hab ich mal gegoogelt und bin auf diese Seite hier gestoßen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Marion schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wurde am 29.08.2006 um 17.49 Uhr von der Nummer 0137 / 7893019 angerufen und am 10.09.2006 um 01.43 Uhr von der Nummer 0137 / 7893026.
> Mein Handy ist von O2, ich habe beide Male nicht zurückgerufen weil mir das suspekt vorkam. Heute nach dem zweiten Anruf hab ich mal gegoogelt und bin auf diese Seite hier gestoßen.


dokumentier das und erstatte Strafanzeige/Strafantrag. In meiner "Unterschrift" hier sind lnks

Im Moment hängt man bei der Verantwortlichenkette in Wittenberg fest:

Bundesnetzagentur --> Next ID --> Talkin World --> L* Telefonmarketing --> ???


----------



## Unregistriert (10 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Ich habe heute einen Lockanruf im Vodafone-Netz erhalten. Der Anruf kam von der Rufnummer 01377893026. Es hat 2 Sekunden geklingelt. Ich habe nicht zurückgerufen. Beschwerde an die Bundesnetzagentur geht raus, sollte man auch Strafanzeige stellen, wenn man nicht zurückgerufen hat und somit keinen  finanziellen Schaden hat?


----------



## Stalker2002 (10 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe heute einen Lockanruf im Vodafone-Netz erhalten. Der Anruf kam von der Rufnummer 01377893026. Es hat 2 Sekunden geklingelt. Ich habe nicht zurückgerufen. Beschwerde an die Bundesnetzagentur geht raus, sollte man auch Strafanzeige stellen, wenn man nicht zurückgerufen hat und somit keinen  finanziellen Schaden hat?



Ja, unbedingt, denn bei Betrug ist auch der Versuch strafbar.
Es sind noch einige Staatsanwaltschaften der Falschansicht, das es sich um nicht verfolgenswerte Einzelfälle handelt. Denen sollte man durch konsequentes anzeigen mal auf die richtige Schiene helfen.

MfG
L.


----------



## Marco (10 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> (betr 01377893026)
> (info[a]impressions-kommunikation.de)
> 
> 
> ...



Hi AKA-Aka,

ich hatte mich bei pr[at]next-id.de beschwert und bekam von o.a. Adresse die Antwort. Ich habe danach gegoogelt und bin darauf gestossen, das Frau F. die Pressesprecherin von Next-Id ist. 

Gruß Marco

_Name aus rechtlichen Gründen gekürzt. MOD/BR_


----------



## KoP (10 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Strafanzeige/Strafantrag geht heute noch an die Staatsanwaltschaft Münster. Schriftlich, da das ja hier empfohlen wurde. Ich habe alle mir bekannten Daten zu diesem Fall erwähnt bis hin zu Herrn P* L*. Das Handydisplay habe ich eingescannt und ausgedruckt. Falls jemand das JPG haben möchte, kann ich's zuschicken.


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Der unregistrierte Gast mit Hintergrundwissen zur Firma YAOS wird gebeten, sich hier anzumelden. Ich würde ihn gerne kontaktieren. Danke. Bitte nicht die Informationen offen posten, da das nicht den Forumsregeln entspricht. Auch hierfür: Danke!


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				KoP schrieb:
			
		

> Strafanzeige/Strafantrag geht heute noch an die Staatsanwaltschaft Münster. Schriftlich, da das ja hier empfohlen wurde. Ich habe alle mir bekannten Daten zu diesem Fall erwähnt bis hin zu Herrn P* L*. Das Handydisplay habe ich eingescannt und ausgedruckt. Falls jemand das JPG haben möchte, kann ich's zuschicken.


Dickes Lob. Rechne damit, dass eine Verfahrenseinstellung kommt und mache Dich schon mal mit dem Instrument der Beschwerde bei der Generalstaatsanwaltschaft bekannt. Und: bleib im Kontakt. Danke.
lesezeichen0137pl


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Marco schrieb:
			
		

> ich hatte mich bei pr[at]next-id.de beschwert und bekam von o.a. Adresse die Antwort. Ich habe danach gegoogelt und bin darauf gestossen, das Frau F. die Pressesprecherin von Next-Id ist.


http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showpost.php?p=69526&postcount=12


> Vielleicht erfährt man auch näheres über die wahren Hintermänner von der Pressesprecherin der Next ID ( ehemals Talkline ID ), S*F*, deren PR-Firma *Impressions Gesellschaft für Kommunikation mbH ( bis April 2006 unter dem Namen Fourier Marcom GmbH, Düsseldorf ) *die PR-Arbeit für Next ID / Talkline betreibt:
> 
> http://www.fourier-group.de/ =
> http://www.impressions-kommunikation.de/
> ...


lso ein Missverständnis bzw. sehr unprofessionelle Arbeit der S*F*...

Der ["]Verantwortliche["] dürfte vorerst P*L* sein (*bis auch der den schwazen Peter weiter reicht*). Ich werde sicherheitshalber bei Frau S*F* nachfragen.

Damals ging es um eine per Gewinnspiel beworbene 0137, daher hatte ich das damals nicht archiviert. Mir kam nur der Name bekannt vor. Danke für den Tipp und die Hinweise.
[auf "freundliches Anraten" hin editiert. Ich bitte um Verständnis]


----------



## Unregistriert (10 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Bin am 10.09. angerufen worden von dieser Nummer: 0137-7893026 um 16:27. Es hat zweimal geklingelt und war weg, bevor ich dranggehen konnte. Habe dann im Display irrtümlich 0173 "gelesen" statt dem tatsächlichen Zahlendreher 0137 und leider zurückgerufen. Sobald ich dann hörte "Ihre Stimme wurde gezählt" habe ich sofort wieder aufgelegt. Welche Kosten dieser Rückruf verursacht hat, weiß ich nicht.
Ich habe Vodafone angerufen, auch um 0137 für mein Handy sperren zu lassen, was erstmal nicht möglich sein sollte. Da ich mit Kündigung gedroht habe, versprach man mir, es zu prüfen und mich zurückzurufen. Den Betrag soll und werde ich direkt reklamieren. Außerdem habe ich dem Vorschlag dieses Forums folgend den Musterbrief übertragen, werde damit bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Köln Anzeige erstatten, die Bundesnetzagentur unterrichten und von all dem auch Vodafone in Kenntnis setzen. Der Betreiber der oben genannten Nummer ist übrigens laut Bundesnetzagentur die Next ID Technologies GmbH. Die werde ich auffordern, mir den Endbetreiber zu nennen.
Ich wünsche allen anderen Betroffenen ebenfalls Kraft, Mut und Glück, gleiches zu tun. Nur so kann man diesen Ärger schnellstmöglich beenden.
Grüße Deto Lev


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

melde dich hier an, damit man besser in Kontakt bleiben kann. Vergiss nicht, das Handy zu fotografieren (oder unter den scanner legen) für Dokunenbtation [edit: was ist bitte eine Dokunenbtation?  ]. Schau, dass Du einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis kriegst.

Danke für dein Engagement
Grüsse
Ein Engagierter


----------



## Deto Lev (10 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Scan des Displays vom Handy habe ich auch gemacht (vergessen, zu erwähnen). Anmeldung folgt. Gruß Deto Lev


----------



## Unregistriert (10 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Hallo zusammen,

heute Nacht brummte mich mein auf stumm geschaltetes Handy um genau 01:44 Uhr aus dem Schlaf.

Als ich nach einem kurzen Blick die Nummer 0137/ 7893026 gesehen habe, habe ich mir (zum Glück) gedacht, kenn ich nicht, weiter schlafen 

Das Handy hat, so glaube ich, zwei Mal einen Ton von sich gegeben.

Als ich nach einem Blick in das Ortsvorwahlverzeichnis gesehen habe, dass die Vorwahlen erst bei 02xx beginnen, habe ich weiter geforscht und bin interessanterweise auf die Bundesnetzagentur und dieses Forum gestossen.

Krass, wie viele Leute von diesem Schrott genervt werden.

Für mich wohl nur gut, dass ich nicht rangegangen bin! ;--)) Der Uhrzeit sei dank.

Viele Grüße!
S.H.


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

fotografiers, dokumentiers und schicks per mail an den zuständigen Staatsanwalt. Dauert bestimmt nicht länger, als zu googlen. Und ob eine Strafanzeige/Strafantrag schriftlich oder per mail kommt, ist sicher nicht das entscheidende Kriterium dafür, ob sie ernst genommen wird oder nicht...

Lies mal hier, da sind links drin, um die mail der Staatsanwaltschaft zu finden.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=158961#post158961

die Nummer selbst wurde ja schon abgeschaltet. Sie wurde von der Bundesnetzagentur an Next-ID (Freenet) vergeben, die haben die Nummer an Talkin World weiter gegeben ( mail für Anfrage: gl(at)talkinworld.de ) und dann ging es wahrscheinlich an den Vertriebler P*L* [und von dort weiter an die bisher unbekannten tatsächlich Verantwortlichen]
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=164105#post164105

Da dieser sich noch nicht erklärt hat, ist er momentan das Ende der Kette und ist damit die Person, die Du dem StA ggü erwähnen solltest (ebenso wie die Masche, um die es geht:
http://www.dialerschutz.de/0137-handy-lockanruf.php#1 [Herr P*L* ist nicht der Verantwortliche, lediglich das letzte bekannte Glied auf dem Weg hin zu den Verantwortlichen.] 
[auf "freundliches Anraten" hin editiert. Ich bitte um Verständnis]


----------



## Marco (11 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Damals ging es um eine per Gewinnspiel beworbene 0137, daher hatte ich das damals nicht archiviert. Mir kam nur der Name bekannt vor. Danke für den Tipp und die Hinweise.



Kein Thema, diesmal haben die versucht den falschen anzupingen. Ich habe parallel noch etwas anderes angestossen, was ich hier aber nicht breittrete 

Gruß Marco


----------



## M.D. (11 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Guten Morgen,

hatte gestern gegen 14:00Uhr auch einen Anruf bekommen                     (hat 1x Geklingelt und habe Vodafon)dachte erst das die Vorwahl 0173 ist (also nächstes mal besser hinschauen) und habe natürlich zurück gerufen.Ich hatte einen wichtigen Anruf erwartet und da es bei uns auch üblich ist manchmal nur kurz "anzuklingeln" habe ich natürlich mit so etwas garnicht gerechnet. Die Nummer war 01377791412.
Als ich anrief kam eine Bandansage "Ihre Stimme wurde gezählt".
Eigentlich nur Verärgert darüber das ich für irgend etwas gestimmt habe wo von ich nichts weiß, machte ich mich im internet auf die Suche nach informationen über diese nummer und bin auf euer Forum gestoßen. Habe sofort eine Beschwerde an die Bundesnetzagentur geschickt und werde mich heute nocheinmal darüber informieren wer hinter dieser Nummer steckt.
Ist doch einfach nur Ärgerlich sowas.
Ich meine es sind vielleicht nicht extrem astronomische Werte die ich dabei verloren habe. Aber in der heutigen zeit (ich bin Azubi) überlegt man sich schon zich mal ob man sich an bestimmten Tagen eine Kleinigkeit gönnt oder nicht und spart es sich meist vom mund ab (hauptsache wieder nen Euro gespart) und dann kommen solche Leute und "beklauen" die Menschen ohne drüber nachzudenken ob derjenige dem sie es nehmen schon am Hungertuch nagt oder nicht!

FRECHHEIT!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (11 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Hallo Aka-Aka,
wie kann die Nummer (0137-7893026) bereits abgeschaltet sein, wenn sie doch gestern bei mir und anderen angerufen hat. Interessant fand ich auch einen Hinweis zu 0137-Nummern bei Wikipedia. Angeblich ist bei diesen sog. MABEZ-Nummern die Rufnummernanzeige generell verboten.
Dieser Herr GL bekommt mein Schreiben an Next ID jetzt auch noch. Gruß Deto Lev


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (11 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Mal wieder eine abgeschaltet:



			
				BNetzA schrieb:
			
		

> hiermit teile ich Ihnen mit, dass die Rufnummer 0137 766 1215, die im Netz der Firma Versatel Süd-Deutschland GmbH, Kriegsbergstr. 32, 70174 Stuttgart geschaltet war, am 07.07.06 abgeschaltet worden ist.
> 
> Zuteilungsnehmer/Rufnummerninhaber ist die ebenfalls die Firma Versatel Süd-Deutschland GmbH.
> 
> ...



*[Persönliche Daten gelöscht - bitte NUBs beachten, auch für vermutlich erfundene Briten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Unregistriert (11 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Habe am 10.09.2006 einen Anruf von folgender Nummer erhalten:
+494913778******
Was hat es hiermit auf sich?
Vielleicht weiß jemand was diese doppelte 49 bedeutet?
Habe dort natürlich nicht zurückgerufen!

_Nummer anonymisiert, das es sich um ein private Nummer handeln könnte 
0491 ist die Vorwahl von Leer/Ostfriesland  modaction_


----------



## Unregistriert (11 September 2006)

*Sept 2006: +49137 789 3026*

Noch einer: 
10. Sept 2006: +49137 789 3026

Mein Netzbetreiber ist Vodafone. Es hat 1x geklingelt, ich dachte, ich hätte den Anrufer aus Versehen weggedrückt. 
Mit 0173 verwechselt.... Ein Tonband teilte mir mit "meine Stimme werde gezählt".
Meine Mitbewohnerin hat denselben Anruf erhalten (war aber schlauer).

Infos:

(0)137 789 zugeteilt Next ID technolgies GmbH (Mitglied der freenet.de- Gruppe)

http://www.next-id.de/index.php?id=6


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Aka-Aka,
> wie kann die Nummer (0137-7893026) bereits abgeschaltet sein, wenn sie doch gestern bei mir und anderen angerufen hat. Interessant fand ich auch einen Hinweis zu 0137-Nummern bei Wikipedia. Angeblich ist bei diesen sog. MABEZ-Nummern die Rufnummernanzeige generell verboten.
> Dieser Herr GL bekommt mein Schreiben an Next ID jetzt auch noch. Gruß Deto Lev


Das steht hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=165853#post165853
allerdings steht da (für mich VÖLLIG UNVERSTÄNDLICH "(abgeschaltet) *wird, wenn weitere Beschwerden kommen.*". Das bedeutet: Freenet/Next-ID schaltet die Nummer nicht ab, obwohl sie von der betrügerischen Nutzung wissen. Skandalös! oder: "normal ist das nicht"

frag doch einfach mal die Presseabteilung von Next_ID/freenet und schick das Schreiben parallel an heise oder an den Spiegel (Chr* S*, siehe hier oder an wen auch immer (Bundesnetzagentur). Kannst ja die Aussage, dass die Nummer trotz Wissen um die Vorgänge nicht abgeschaltet wurde, mit zitieren. 
s.a.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=165909#post165909

*an alle: Strafanzeige/Strafantrag nicht vergessen, dazu Anruf dokumentieren (Foto vom Handy, oder Handy scannen, Anruf auf dem Handy lassen, denn: vielleicht findet ihr mit Glück einen StA, der sich evtl. interessiert dafür, woher der Anruf wirklich gekommen ist. *(Fragt zu diesem Thema Euren Netzbetreiber, ob es irgendwie möglich ist, das herauszufinden)


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Nachrichtenübermittlung schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


siehe
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=161139#post161139

01377790010
01377790011
0137 7790010
0137 779 0011


> ich kann Ihnen mitteilen, dass die Rufnummer 0137 779  0010 (und -11), die im Netz der Firma Yellow Access Operating Services AG, Mürtschenstr.  25, CH-8048 Zürich, geschaltet war, am 25.08.06 abgeschaltet worden  ist.
> 
> Dem Netzbetreiber wurde ebenfalls untersagt, für  Verbindungen über die o.a. Rufnummer, vom 09.08.06 ab, eine Rechnungslegung  vorzunehmen oder vornehmen zu lassen sowie diesbezügliche Gelder zu  inkassieren.
> 
> ...




Herr Dr. H*-U* G* hat leider immer noch nicht erklärt, welche Verantwortlichen bedauerlicherweise die Nummern der Tochterfirma der von Amts wegen liquidierten "Yellow Access" (YAOS) missbraucht haben. Das könnte man wohl nur mit Unterstützung staatlicher Ermittlungen erfahren - Voraussetzung wären ernst genommene Strafanzeigen von betroffenen oder die Bitte der Bundesnetzagentur um Einleitung von Ermittlungen gemäss TKG §67 Abs. 3

Einen möglichen Text für einen solchen Strafantrag/Strafanzeige findet man hier:
http://www.dialerschutz.de/0137-handy-lockanruf.php#6

Strafanzeigen kann man mit geringem Zeitaufwand und ohne persönliches Risiko *direkt bei der Staatsanwaltschaft*stellen, wem es zu viel Aufwand ist, einen Brief zu verschicken, kann dies notfalls per mail erledigen. Die zuständige Staatsanwaltschaft und deren e-mail-Adresse kann man sich hier suchen:

http://www.justizadressen.nrw.de/og.php
http://www.bmj.bund.de/media/archive/1197.pdf


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				JohnnyBGoode schrieb:
			
		

> Mal wieder eine abgeschaltet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das war ja schon im vergangenen Jahrhundert...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=150534&highlight=01377661215#post150534

Bereits *ANFANG JUNI* teilten mir die Anwälte, die die Firma offenbar im Auftrag unbekannter Herrschaften gegründet hatten, folgendes mit:


> In terms of whether we would provide information to the German authorities, this would depend on whether they served us with an authority that was valid under UK law. As I understand the position, the German authorities would have to liaise with the UK police, who could then serve a production order on us under English law. We would then be required to provide all information that we have to the UK police.
> 
> Alternatively, if the police issue criminal proceedings in German and then
> call for Jordans to attend as a witness, they would have apply to the
> ...


Also: Sie wissen es, aber man kann sie nicht dazu bringen, es zu sagen.

weitere Informationen hierzu:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showpost.php?p=65593&postcount=20

Nur: Was nützt Wissen ohne Macht? Falls jemand doch hier eine Strafanzeige gestellt hat oder Kenntnis von *irgendeiner* Strafanzeige wegen Versatelnummern hat, möge er mich bitte kontaktieren. Wenn natürlich die Bundesnetzagentur über 3 Monate für eine solche Bearbeitung braucht, naja, dann ist das... ein wenig... ärgerlich.


----------



## technofreak (11 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Nur: Was nützt Wissen ohne Macht?


Gute Frage,  nächste Frage: Was nützt Macht ohne Wissen? 

tf


----------



## Unregistriert (11 September 2006)

*AW: Sept 2006: +49137 789 3026*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Noch einer:
> 10. Sept 2006: +49137 789 3026
> 
> Mein Netzbetreiber ist Vodafone. Es hat 1x geklingelt, ich dachte, ich hätte den Anrufer aus Versehen weggedrückt.
> ...



Das selbe 11.09.2006 18:40 Uhr mein Anbieter ist E-Plus.


----------



## Unregistriert (11 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Halli hallo,

ich hatte heute so einen netten Anruf und war leider auch so "dumm" zurückzurufen.

Nr: 01377893026

Hab gerade die Mail an die BNA geschickt. mal sehen was der Spaß kostet

CU


----------



## Unregistriert (11 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Habe heute unter der Nr. 0137-7893026 einen Ping-Anruf bekommen und in Unkenntnis zurückgerufen: "Ihre Stimme wurde gezählt". Gebühren weiss ich noch nicht. Habe den Vorfall der BNetzA gemeldet. Provider:E-Plus 
11.9.2006

Mein Name tut nichts zur Sache


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

next-id / freenet haben doch mitteilen lassen, man würde den Betrug stoppen, wenn mehr Beschwerden eingingen, siehe hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=165853#post165853

also auch dorthin eine Beschwerde senden und der Bundesnetzagentur bitte mitteilen, dass NextID Kenntnis von den Vorwürfen hat und nicht reagiert.


----------



## Deto Lev (11 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Hatte GL das Aufforderungsschreiben gemailt und relativ direkt Antwort mit der sog. Betreiberadresse bekommen. Das ist Herr PL im gleichen Ort und hier auch schon erwähnt. Habe ihn angerufen, er ging sogar dran, beghauptete ebenfalls nur die Nummern weiter zu verkaufen (wers glaubt) und mir selbstverständlich den Betreiber zu nennen, was bis jetzt noch nicht geschehen ist. In meiner Mail an GL stand auch: Wie ich einem IT-Forum entnehmen konnte, wurden Sie schon mehrfach auf den betrügerischen Umgang mit Ihnen zugeteilten 0137-Nummern hingewiesen. Offensichtlich ohne Erfolg, wie sich (nicht nur) im meinem Fall gestern erst wieder gezeigt hat. Auch scheinen von Ihnen genannte Endbetreiber nicht existent oder erreichbar zu sein(?)
Seine Antwort:  Vielleicht darf ich Sie darauf hinweisen, dass Beiträge in gewissen Foren keinen Beweis für Behauptungen, wie Sie sie in den Raum stellen, sind. Wir haben weder in betrügerischer Absicht gehandelt, noch nicht existierende Firmen genannt. Sollten Sie diese Vorwürfe erneut gegen uns erheben, behalten wir uns rechtliche Schritte vor. 

Darauf ich: daß ich Ihnen keinen Vorwurf des Betruges gemacht habe. Allerdings überrascht mich Ihre Reaktion. Der von Ihnen genannte Betreiber L. war schon häufiger dem Vorwurf des Mißbrauchs ausgesetzt, was Sie nicht davon abzuhalten scheint, diesem Betreiber weiterhin Nummern zur Verfügung zu stellen, die dieser prompt wiederum mißbräuchlich benutzt. Die Tatsache, daß dieser Betreiber unzulässigerweise diese Nummern auch noch mit Rufkennung für Anrufe benutzt wird Ihnen sicher ebenfalls nicht neu sein.  Auch wenn ich Ihnen oder Ihrem Unternehmen keinesfalls Betrug vorwerfe, fühle ich mich als Geschädigter dennoch schlicht weg „für dumm verkauft“, wenn Sie als „Verkäufer“ weiterhin jegliche Verantwortung dafür von sich weisen. ...Zum Glück muß ich aber nichts nachweisen. Das überlasse ich der Staatsanwaltschaft K., die sicher mit Ihrer Mithilfe den oder die Schuldigen ausfindig machen wird. Auch die Vodafone muß sich mit diesem Fall auseinandersetzen.

Vermutlich steckt hinter all dem eine Art organisierter Kriminalität, zumindest im Grauzonenbereich, die immer dem zu langsamen Arm des Gesetzes etwas voraus sind. Selbstverständlich können sie einem immer wieder einen neuen Betreiber nennen, diese Kette scheint jedesmal länger zu werden. Bestimmt wartet Herr L. jetzt ab, bis wieder eine Konsequenz droht und Schwupps, zaubert er die nächste Betreiberfirma aus dem Hut, vermutlich am gleichen Ort, und abends geht er mit dem "Chef" derselben einen Trinken und freut sich über die Dummheit der anderen.
Ich habe jetzt restlos alle meine Belege, Beschwerden und Mails an die Staatsanwaltschaft K. mit der Strafanzeige geschickt. Ich werde dort nachfragen, sollte keine rasche Reaktion erfolgen. Dauerhaft kann man diesen Betreibern vermutlich nur mit einer Sammelklage das Handwerk legen. Nur wie viele Geschädigte braucht man dafür. Die wissen, daß man kaum 100 oder sogar 500 Leute zusammenbekommt, damit es sich überhaupt lohnt. Mein Gefühl dazu::wall:


----------



## Captain Picard (11 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Deto Lev schrieb:
			
		

> Dauerhaft kann man diesen Betreibern vermutlich nur mit einer Sammelklage das Handwerk legen.


sorry, aber die Hoffnung mußt  du begraben 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=27882

cp


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



> Seine Antwort: Vielleicht darf ich Sie darauf hinweisen, dass Beiträge in gewissen Foren keinen Beweis für Behauptungen, wie Sie sie in den Raum stellen, sind. Wir haben weder in betrügerischer Absicht gehandelt, noch nicht existierende Firmen genannt. Sollten Sie diese Vorwürfe erneut gegen uns erheben, behalten wir uns rechtliche Schritte vor.


Das hat er gesagt? Der G*L*? Echt? Respekt, Herr L*...


----------



## Unregistriert (12 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

0137 - 7893026 Ping anruf bei meiner Freundin, habe selber zurückgerufen *ärger*

Auch NEXT ID technologies


----------



## Eugenelch (12 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Hallo alle miteinander!

Habe gestern (11.09.06) um 22:14 Uhr einen Anruf erhalten. Dank Eurem Forum war ich schlauer und habe nicht zurückgerufen. :-D 
Beschwerde an bnetza ist raus.
Die Nummer: 0137/7792348 ins Vodafone-Netz.


----------



## Thomas (12 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Habe am 10.9. 18.10 Ping-Anruf von NextID, Nr. 0137-7893026 erhalten und dämlicher weise rückgerufen. War beim Autofahren nicht ganz aufmerksam. habe dringenden Anruf erwartet.

Beschwerde an vodafone, Bundesnetzagentur und NextID gefaxt. Was kann man noch tun?

Gruß


----------



## Unregistriert (12 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Hallo Thomas,
wie Aka-Aka geschrieben hat: Strafanzeige bei der Staatsanwaltschaft. Je mehr dies tun und je schneller, um so besser. Ich habe auch meine Beschwerde an die BunNetzA wiederholt, denen nach meinen neuen Erkenntnissen den Endbetreiber genannt und sie aufgefordert nach TKG §67 Abs. 3 die Staatsanwaltschaft einzuschalten und mich zu benachrichtigen. Tue Gleiches und der Druck auf die Betreiber wächst.
Gruß Deto Lev


----------



## RA Meier (12 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				bundesnetzagentur schrieb:
			
		

> hiermit teile ich Ihnen mit, dass die Rufnummer *1377790008*, die im Netz der Firma Yellow Access Operating Services AG, Mürtschenstr. 25, CH-8048 Zürich, geschaltet war, am 25.08.06  abgeschaltet worden ist.



ein zahnloses Mäuschen, unsere BNetzA. [ edit] 

_aus rechtlichen Gründen unbeweisbare Unterstellung gelöscht modaction _


----------



## Unregistriert (12 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

01377893004 am 12.09.2006 17:11 E-Plus.


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> 01377893004 am 12.09.2006 17:11 E-Plus.


aha! Ist 01377893026 wohl doch abgeschaltet inzwischen...
Beschwerde, Strafanzeige, wie hier oft genug beschrieben, und mail an
gl(at)talkinworld.de sowie Anruf bei Herrn P* L* in Lutherstadt Wittenberg.


----------



## Deto Lev (12 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

War mein Gedanke: Druck aufbauen, immer zeitnah und direkt, dann müssen sie die Nummern schneller abschalten und verdienen weniger, kriegen etwas mehr Streß und irgendwann kommt vielleicht auch der Staatsanwalt mit drauf.


----------



## Unregistriert (12 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

01377791412 am 10.09.06 gegen 20:20 Uhr Vodafone.
Meldung an bnetza ist raus.


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Mehr tun! Siehe in meiner Signatur (unten die links anklicken)


----------



## Unregistriert (13 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

01377893004 am 13.09. um 09:18 auf O2

Ich sag nur: macht ihnen den Garaus! Hatte Nachtschicht und wurde damit übelst geweckt!

Mark


----------



## Unregistriert (13 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

hab noch eine in meinem Anrufverzeichnis gefunden :-X

01377893026 am 08.09. um 19:51 auf O2


----------



## Unregistriert (13 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

01377893004 am 13.09 um 14:01 ins D2. So langsam wirds persönlich


----------



## phrenicus (13 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Hallo,

ebenfalls 01377893004 am 13.09.2006 um 13.20 Uhr. Mein Handy ist E-Plus.
Bundesnetzagentur benachrichtigt (per Fax).
Unternehmen ist Next ID technologies GmbH, Hamburg.
Unternehmen angeschrieben und unter Fristsetzung bis Freitag, 15.09.2006, 12.00 Uhr den Namen des Letztverantwortlichen gefordert.
Strafanzeige nebst Strafantrag geschrieben. Ich warte nur noch drauf, ab ich einen Namen bekomme, dann geht das zur Staatsanwaltschaft nach Tübingen am Freitag nachmittag.
Ich poste dann nochmal.

Gruß

phrenicus


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Next-ID hat die Nummern weiter gegeben an "Talkin World". Die vertreiben die Nummern nicht (nur?) selbst, sondern auch durch die Firma ihres fastnachbarn [***] . Der wiederum gibt die Numnmern dann [...] weiter. Ich muss mal sehen, ob der sich jetzt [...]
[***] reagiert auch nicht auf Anfrage an [***]. Sollte er aber dann [...]

[auf "freundliches Anraten" hin editiert. Ich bitte um Verständnis]


----------



## Deto Lev (13 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Wie zu erwarten war hat PL auch auf meine letzte Forderung nicht mehr reagiert, und so erhärtet sich doch der Verdacht, daß er der Endbetreiber ist oder doch mit denen unmittelbar verknüpft ist und auf Zeit spielt.
Ich warte jetzt noch auf die Reaktion von Vodafone auf meine Forderung, 0137-Nummern für mich sperren zu lassen. Ich brauche grundsätzlich nie solche Nummern und deshalb ist der sicherste Weg, nicht mehr geschröpft zu werden der, Nummern mit dieser Vorwahl nicht mehr anrufen zu können.


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

[...]
*Es wäre meines Erachtens der Job der Bundesnetzagentur, da Druck auszuüben.*
[auf "freundliches Anraten" hin editiert. Ich bitte um Verständnis]


----------



## Reducal (13 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> *Es wäre meines Erachtens der Job der Bundesnetzagentur, da Druck auszuüben.*


Und da die Staatsanwaltschaften mit den viel empfohlenen Anzeigen auch bloß in der Luft hängen, wäre es insbesondere eine Aufgabe der BNetzA, hier federführend dem Missbrauch entgegen zu wirken.


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Wenn die Bundesnetzagentur nicht zu den Staatsanwaltschaften geht, müsste jemand den Staatsanwaltschaften den tipp geben, zur Bundesnetzagentur zu gehen - beispielsweise mit dem Anliegen, zu  Nummern Geschädigte zu finden - ohne Angabe von namen und Anschrift wird eine Beschwerde bei der Bundesnetzagentur doch gar nicht bearbeitet. Müsste doch möglich sein, diese Beschwerden nach Nummern zu durchsuchen. Dann ist das Argument vom "unbedeutenden Einzelfall" recht schnell erledigt... Und theoretisch könnte man sogar durch die Adressen einfach die Betroffenen den zuständigen StA zuordnen.

Ist sicher wieder eine dumme Idee.


----------



## Reducal (14 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Ist sicher wieder eine dumme Idee.


Sicher!

Mir ist in so einer Sache nur eine einzige Staatsanwaltschaft bekannt, die den Geschädigten hinterher rennt. Wenn man bedenkt, dass sich > HIER < für den Ballungsraum München mit Einzugsgebiet von fast 3 Mio. Menschen [gem. Rücksprache mit Insider] nicht ein einziger Anzeigenerstatter mit nachweisbarem Schaden für die Pings zu Ostern gefunden hat, dann kann das allgemeine Desinteresse der Behörden gut abgeschätzt werden.


----------



## Deto Lev (14 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Aka-Aka schrieb:
P*L* wird antworten - er kann nicht anders... Aber er sollte es bald tun. Im Laufe der Jahre wurde ich inzwischen recht ungeduldig.

Dazu meine Frage:
Hat P*L* überhaupt jemals einen Nummernendbetreiber genannt und gab es den dann auch?


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



Reducal schrieb:


> Sicher!
> 
> Mir ist in so einer Sache nur eine einzige Staatsanwaltschaft bekannt, die den Geschädigten hinterher rennt. Wenn man bedenkt, dass sich > HIER < für den Ballungsraum München mit Einzugsgebiet von fast 3 Mio. Menschen [gem. Rücksprache mit Insider] nicht ein einziger Anzeigenerstatter mit nachweisbarem Schaden für die Pings zu Ostern gefunden hat, dann kann das allgemeine Desinteresse der Behörden gut abgeschätzt werden.


Wo hat man gesucht? Auch bei der Bundesnetzagentur? Kann man esnicht andersrum machen? Die Bundesnetzagentur sagt mir, zu welchen Nummern es Münchner Beschwerden gibt und *plumps* bekommt Insider die entsprechende "Sachverhaltsbeschreibung" von mir. Dass "Insider" mit BL rumwerkelt, war ja reiner Zufall... Welches Schweinderl hätte Insider denn gerne?

Nachtrag: Die Bundesnetzagentur schickte Betroffenen der Osterpings *Wochen nach dem Vorfall* Standardschreiben, in denen *nur die dtms* genannt wurde. Der der Bundesnetzagentur inzwischen längst mitgeteilte dänische Untermieter tauchte *nirgends* auf. Von dem wussten nur Insider... Und dann kommt hinzu, dass es ein Rechnungslegungsverbot gab. Also wie immer: Diejenigen, die sich wehrten, mussten nicht zahlen und diejenigen, die zahlten, haben niemals von *dtms* oder *B*L** erfahren... Das gleiche lächerliche Spiel wie immer und nur die Bundesnetzagentur hätte (und hat) die Möglichkeit, da andere Massnahmen zu ergreifen. Dass diese Massnahmen von Privatleuten mit welchem Engagement auch immer nicht initiiert werden können, wurde nicht nur in diesem Fall bewiesen. Und im Falle P*L*: Neues Spiel, neues Glück - willkommen im Laufrad,...


----------



## Unregistriert (14 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



> wie Ihnen bereits telefonisch mitgeteilt biete ich die Nummern im Rahmen meiner Vertriebstätigkeit weiteren Firmen an.
> Da ich immer nur am Wochenende im Büro bin, also auf meine Datenbank zugreifen kann, bitte ich um Verständnis für eine Information am Wochenende.
> Ich kann Ihre Ungeduld nur in sofern teilen , als dass Sie wem auch immer sich zur Auskunft verpflichtet haben.
> Ich habe von Ihnen bisher keine Legitimation erhalten sondern nur einen Anruf. Um meine Kunden zu schützen, benötige ich von Ihnen  eine schriftliche Stellungnahme mit Adresse und die Legitimation der vermeindlich geprellten Kunden.
> ...


Mit Verlaub, Herr P*L*,...


----------



## Unregistriert (14 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

betrifft mindestens
01377893002
01377893011
01377893019
01377893024
01377893026
01377893056
01377893076
01377893088

Also, wer sich legitimiert fühlt... Nächstes Wochenende wieder... Und bitte nehmt eine einfache Mailadresse, Herr P*L* hat's nicht so damit, sich so was zu merken... Hoffentlich weiss er überhaupt noch, an wen er die Nummern vertrieben hat...


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Also muss man dem Herren Druck machen , wenn man betroffen ist...
Und zwar schnell & massivst...
Ich habe mir mal erlaubt, das an die Bundesnetzagentur weiter zu leiten. So geht es ja nicht...


----------



## Unregistriert (15 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

habe heute (15.9.06 17.15) einen Anruf von  +491377893015 auf D2 Vodafone bekommen; Danke für Eure Nachrichten, hat mich gewarnt
CM


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 September 2006)

:roll:


----------



## k750voip (15 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Auch ich habe heute einen Lockanruf bekommen.
15.09.2006 21:09 Uhr
+491377893015

Firma lt. Bundesnetzagentur:
(Next ID technolgies GmbH )

Info: "technolgies" ist kein Schreibfehler, die Fa. hat sich von "technologies" umbenannt.


----------



## Unregistriert (18 September 2006)

fn94szHabe am 27.08.2006 um 3:03 Uhr (Nachts!) einen Anruf von +491377893019 auf D1  bekommen.

_ kommerzielle URL gelöscht modaction _


----------



## Unregistriert (18 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



> Habe am *27.08.2006 *um 3:03 Uhr (Nachts!) einen Anruf von +491377893019 auf D1  bekommen.


entweder ein verdammt gutes Gedächtis  oder ziemlich lange Leitung...


----------



## gold3n (19 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Nr: 0137-7893055

Anrufzeit: 19.09.2006 10:23

Netz: D2-Vodafone

Ich erwartete einen Anruf von der Firma wo mein Laptop zur zeit in Reparatur ist. Deswegen hab ich (vom Festnetz dann) zurückgerufen.
Was sagte die Frau am anderen ende: "ihre Stimme wurde gezählt" ich weiss noch nicht mal für was!!!!!! 
Kotzen könnt ich .....[ edit ]


----------



## Unregistriert (19 September 2006)

D2 Netz

Nr. 0137 7893055

Mein Chef hat da natürlich zurückgerufen. Ansage war : Ihr Anruf wurde gewertet!


----------



## Unregistriert (19 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Auch Anruf von 0137 7893055 um 15:04 Uhr. Prompt zurück gerufen (ich Depp). Keine Nennung der Gebühren sondern "Ihre Stimme wurde gezählt."

789 ist, wie bereits oft erwähnt:
Next ID technolgies GmbH. Next ID gab mir ohne nur einmal nachzufragen die Info zu 3055 (auch schon oft erwähnt):

Talkin World GmbH  Geschäftsführer: Gerd Loos
Dessauer Str. 280                                          
06886 Wittenberg
01805 / 053008

Bei 053008 geht keiner ran.

Schreib jetzt mal ne Mail an "rufnummernspam -- bnetza -- de".

Mal sehen was denn dann so passsiert.

Ach ja... ein Anruf bei Vodafon (0800 1721212) brachte überhaupt nichts. Die Dame hat von solchen Aktionen noch nie was gehört.


----------



## Thorsten Kani (19 September 2006)

*Neuer 0137 Lockanruf*

Hallo,

Ich habe eben einen Anruf in Abwesenheit von +49 0137 7893055 erhalten.
Leider habe ich vorschnell zurückgerufen und wurde von einer kurzen Bandansage begrüsst, die mir mitteilte, das "mein Anruf gezählt" wurde.
kurzum habe ich mich per mail (mailto:[email protected])
mit der Bundesnetzagentur in verbindung gesetzt und herausgefunden das der Nummernblock  (0)137 789 der Firma "Next ID technolgies GmbH" zugeteilt wurde.

Also wenn die Nummer erscheint - nicht zurückrufen, kostet nur Geld und Nerven ....


----------



## Unregistriert (19 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> entweder ein verdammt gutes Gedächtis  oder ziemlich lange Leitung...



Oder ein Handy, das Anrufe in Abwesenheit anzeigt? 
Ich wollte halt einfach mal klären, bevor ich diese Nummer aus der Liste lösche, wer die Dreistigkeit besitzt, mich nachts um 3 Uhr zu wecken. Wollte eigentlich einfach mal zurück rufen, habe dann aber erstmal die Rückwärtssuche von "Das Örtliche" benutzt, ohne Erfolg, dann habe ich die Nummer einfach mal bei google eingegeben, so bin ich letztlich auch hier gelandet.

Übrigens enthielt mein Beitrag keinen komerziellen Link, sondern meinen Handyvertraganbieter, und der heißt nunmal ".....".

_wie der heißt ist völlig egal _


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

was man tun kann, steht alles hier. die 013778930** lä#uft ja schon länger und der Herr P*L*, der die Talkin World-Nummern vertrieben hat, schweigt  - solange kein Betroffener [...] , tut er das weiter.
Mach was und halte dich nicht mit Banalitäten auf.
(gehört klarmo nicht zu mobilc? Lustig... immerhin gehört ja die Next-ID via freenet
auch zu mobilc* - also Werbung ist das sicherlich nicht  )
kuckste hier und hier)
[auf "freundliches Anraten" hin editiert. Ich bitte um Verständnis]


----------



## Unregistriert (20 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Bin über die Rufnummer auf meiner Rechnung auf diesen Artikel gestossen.

Hab eine ähnliche Erfahrung gemacht, wie hier bisher beschrieben wurde. Es ruft an und man ruft halt zurück. Und dass eine 0137 mehr als normal kostet war mir nicht bewusst. 

Auf jeden Fall scheint mein Telefonanbieter eh-plus die sache wohl zu kennen. Die Kundenbetreuung hat mir sofort, ja schon fast aufdringlich den Betrag gutgeschrieben, nachdem ich das Problem geschildert hatte. Stafanzeige stellen..?? Nein, also da könnten sie nicht weiterhelfen.... 

Da versucht wohl wer den Ball flachzuhalten. Ich denke das Problem ist bekannt und man versucht den Ball flach zu halten. Man verdient ja mit.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Hallo, ich hatte gerade einen solchen Anruf von der Nummer +49137-7893039.
Habe allerdings nicht zurückgerufen. Mein Netz: Vodafone. Viele Grüße, Sabine


----------



## Unregistriert (20 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Hallo,

auch ich hatte heute um 12:40 einen Anruf von 0137 7893039. Im Eifer des täglichen Gefechtes ruft man natürlich kurz zurück. Schön blöd!

Gruß Enno.


----------



## Hoffi (20 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

hab am 27.8 14:35 nen lockanruferhalten und durfte nach dem rückruf(hab die vorwahl nich richtig gesehn) 1,2€ bezahlt  kann ich die zurückverlangen?
antwort bitte an  ****@****

THX


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

wende dich an die Bundesnetzagentur. Für die meisten gaunernummern gibt es Rechnungslegungsverbote. Welche Nummer war es denn?
s.a.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=41498

27.8.06 war wahrscheinlich eine Nummer [...]. Du wärest dann ein direkt Betroffener und ich würde Dich bitten, Dich hier anzumelden. [...] will nämlich nur ggü Betroffenen angeben, an wen er die Nummern weiter vergeben hat.

[...]. Lieber wäre mir, Du würdest Strafantrag/Strafanzeige machen. Auch dann wäre Anmeldung sinnvoll, weil Du dann Hintergrundinformationen krigen könntest.

Bei Beschwerde an rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de deinen namen, Anschrift, Nummer, Datum usw nicht vergessen. s.a.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=158961#post158961
http://www.dialerschutz.de/0137-handy-lockanruf.php#6


----------



## Soleta (20 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Am 26.08.2006 zwischen 22:45:28 und 23:00:45 ins Netz von O2 von 0137-1044002

Gruß
Soleta


----------



## Unregistriert (20 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Auch bei mir hats gerade geklingelt.
die Nummer war 0137 7893039 
Ich bin im O2- Netz daheim...
Falls also jemand zurückrufen möchte...


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

fotografier (oder scanne) das handy und erstatte Strafantrag/Strafanzeige. Kostet Dich nur wenige Minuten.
siehe
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=158961#post158961
http://www.dialerschutz.de/0137-handy-lockanruf.php#6

Wäre nett von Dir.

01377893039
= next-id (--> Talkin World?) --> [***]
ich hätte gerne Kontakt zu ein paar Betroffenen, die dagegen vorgehen.
rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de freut sich auch immer über Beschwerden. Schreib ruhig rein, dass die auch tätig werden sollen

[auf "freundliches Anraten" hin editiert. Ich bitte um Verständnis]


----------



## Unregistriert (21 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

01377893039 ---> gerade eben angerufen!!!
01377893025 ---> gestern nacht angerufen!!!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (21 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Hallo!

Bei mir auf dem Display erschien bereits zweimal eine solche Nummer als "Anruf in Abwesenheit".

Das letzte Mal am: 21.09.2006, 0:59 Uhr
Netz: Vodafone

Nummer: 0137 - 78 93 039


----------



## Unregistriert (21 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

19.09.06 23:44 01377893055
21.09.06 8:11 01377890402


----------



## Unregistriert (21 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

hi

21.09.06

+491377890402

habe diese nummer heute morgen auf dem display gehabt. ich trottel rufe natürlich zurück und bekomme die ansage: "ihr anruf wurde gezählt..."
habe vorher nicht richtig hingeschaut und den zahlendreher nicht bemerkt.
Beim einscannen des Bildes bin ich dann durch das Hinlegen des Handys gleich nochmal auf die ruftaste gekomme, na toll!!!

Hannovers Telefonpartner Gmbh, sagt die Bundesnetzagentur. 

Habe natürlich direkt den vodafone Kundenservice angerufen, war irgendwie klar, dass man auf ihre Unterstützung nicht zählen kann.

cu


----------



## Unregistriert (21 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Warum gibt es zu den aktuellen Anrufwellen kein Rechnungslegungsverbot?

Wie ich gelesen habe, gab es bei vorherigen Nummern richtig Stress und ein Rechnungslegungsverbot. Macht die BNA sowas nicht mehr oder war es nur mal ein kurzes aufbäumen eines Pferdes was zeigen wollte was geht und was nicht?

Wie ich selber mitbekommen habe, wurde dennoch trotz Rechnungslegungsverbot Geld inkassiert. Was machen die bei den Prepaid Karten? Da gibts gar keine Rechnung wie bei mir passiert?

Kann mir einer da mal weiterhelfen?

Danke Maik


----------



## Unregistriert (21 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Meine Nr. 0173 2500539 - Vodafone - D2 

Folgende Rufnummern wurden angezeigt:

      0137 789 3055   -  19.09.06  9:00 Uhr
      0137 789 0402   -  21.09.06  12:26 Uhr


----------



## Unregistriert (21 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Es wird immer schlimmer !

0137 789 0402 am 21.09.2006 um 13:28 Uhr

und 

0137 789 3055 am 19.09.2006 um 10:00 Uhr

Hab dann gleich mal Vodafone angerufen, ob die nicht solche eingehenden Anrufe sperren könnten?

Als Antwort erhielt ich .... können wir nicht...

Da die mitverdienen... wollen die auch nicht !!!


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

0137 789 3055 
01377893055 - scheint in das schon bekannte Raster zu passen: next-id --> (?) Talkin World --> (??? L* Telefonmarketing --> ???
 Kostenlose Anfrage bei next-id möglich, dann Ergebnis hier posten

das gilt auch für die andere Nummer, dort evtl. aber eine andere "Struktur", bisher:
next-id --> ??? (--> ???)

Dringender Klärungsbedarf. Was man tun kann, steht hier oft genug beschrieben.
[auf "freundliches Anraten" hin editiert. Ich bitte um Verständnis]


----------



## Unregistriert (21 September 2006)

*Anrufe in Abwesenheit 01377796403*

Hatte Heute 2 Anrufe in Abwesenheit mit obiger Nummer, ich nehme an es sind Lockrufnr.


----------



## Unregistriert (21 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Ich hatte am 19.09.06 um 23:27 einen Anruf durch 1377893055 und am 21.09.06 um 07:54 einen Anruf durch 1377890402.
Sind jemandem diese Nummer bekannt? Ich habe die regtp schon angeschrieben!
Danke
Olaf


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Die Nummern sind bekannt, stehen ja drei Beiträge über Dir 
Meldung an Bundesnetzagentur mit Namen und Anschrift ist gut.
Hier anmelden und am Sammeln weiterer Infos beteiligen ist besser.
Rufe die kostenlose Hotline der NEXT-ID an, frage nach den Nummernmietern und poste das wieder hier

0800 444 54 54 

dokumentiere die Anrufe (Foto,scan) und erstatte Strafantrag/STrafanzeige

siehe die links unten


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

beide Nummern wurden von Next-ID an Talkin World vergeben (www.talkinworl*.de)
01377893055
01377890402
Gerd L* geht nicht ans Telefon

Das hätten Betroffene eigentlich auch machen können. Nuja, 0800 kostet ja nix 

Man treibt es jetzt schon mitten unter der Woche ganz bunt und [***] antwortet ja nur wochenends (und nur an Betroffene, wenn die ihn finden).
Die Bundesnetzagentur wurde davon selbstverfreilich in Kennntis gesetzt (ist aber offenbar machtlos)
[auf "freundliches Anraten" hin editiert. Ich bitte um Verständnis]


----------



## Keksü (21 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

0137/7796403 °°
und ise waren so dreizt
und haben solang klingeln lassen,
bis ich ran gegangen bin >.>'

haben aber nix gesagt...
----> aufgelegt...

dann kam anklingeln no.2 
danach hab ich handy ausgemacht 


der horror geht also weiter 



blubb


----------



## Unregistriert (22 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Wurde am 22.09.2006  um 15:58 von 01377890417 auf Handy angerufen. Netz: O2. 
Habe nicht zurückgerufen.


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (22 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Wochenende - Hightime für Pinger.

Soeben auf meinem O2-Anschluss:
0137-7890417


			
				BNetzA schrieb:
			
		

> (0)137 789 zugeteilt Next ID technolgies GmbH



Übliche "Massnahmen" eingeleitet.


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

[...]
[auf "freundliches Anraten" hin editiert. Ich bitte um Verständnis]


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



JohnnyBGoode schrieb:


> Wochenende - Hightime für Pinger.
> Soeben auf meinem O2-Anschluss:
> 0137-7890147
> Übliche "Massnahmen" eingeleitet.





Unregistriert schrieb:


> Wurde am 22.09.2006  um 15:58 von 01377890417 auf Handy angerufen. Netz: O2.
> Habe nicht zurückgerufen.


Johnny, hast Du einen Vertipper drin?


01377890417 wie gehabt:
Next ID --> Talkin World --> (P*L* für "Liepack marketing"(?))


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (22 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

oh ja, tatsächlich, sorry.

Es war die 0137-7890417 !

Ich habs im vorigen Posting geändert !

In den entsprechenden Meldungen war die richtige Nummer drin, nur hier hatte ich Zahlendreher....


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

wie schade eigentlich... Talkin World ist ja [schon bekannt]...
[auf "freundliches Anraten" hin editiert. Ich bitte um Verständnis]


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (22 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> wie schade eigentlich... Talkin World ist ja langweilig...



Hab dem L*** mal eine nette Mail geschickt. Wo wohl dieses Mal der Letztverantwortliche, der für diese "Anrufer-Werbung" (Originalton Frau S.M. von dtms) verantwortlich ist, hockt? Schweiz? England? Italien? Türkei?


----------



## Unregistriert (22 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Hab da auch 2 Stück:

0137-7890402 - 4:50 Uhr am 22.9.06

0137-7893055 - 20:49 Uhr am 19.9.06

Beide:
(0)137 789 zugeteilt Next ID technolgies GmbH


----------



## Unregistriert (22 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hab da auch 2 Stück:
> 
> 0137-7890402 - 4:50 Uhr am 22.9.06
> 
> ...



Upps vergessen.... Hab Vodafone- Netz (0173-xxxxxxxx)


----------



## Unregistriert (22 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Hab heute auch einen anruf von 0137 7890417 17:00 in Meinen O2 Netz bekommen.

Hab auch zurückgerufen, da kam eine Bandansage" Ihr anruf wurde gezählt", na super.

Werde wie beschrieben alles veranlassen.


----------



## Unregistriert (22 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Hallo

Ein Lockanruf auf T-Mobile von 01377890406

Freitag den 22.09.2006 um 19.12 Uhr Dauer 3 Sek. Leider habe ich nicht aufgepasst und zurückgerufen... Melde es aber gleich der Bundesnetzagentur. 
Ansage war: Ihr Anruf wurde für das Gewinnspiel gezählt.... Dann hatte ich schon wieder aufgelegt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ein Lockanruf auf T-Mobile von 01377890406
> 
> ...


Hmm. Wenn es ein Gewinnspiel gibt, braucht es für eine Strafanzeige/Strafantrag eine gute Formulierung. Muss mal hören, was es da zu gewinnen gibt (vielleicht kriege ich wieder einen  Parasailinggutschein von der Firma eines Toten?)



> Mit dem Einsatz einer 0137 Nummer können Sie beispielsweise Gewinnspiele oder Abstimmungen durchführen. Zusätzlich können Sie Adressmaterial oder Telefonnummern generieren. Unsere Onlinetools ermöglichen Ihnen die schnelle Ermittlung von Gewinnern. Profitieren Sie von unserem Service und unserer Topvergütung. So können Sie Ihre Marketingaktionen schnell und unkompliziert refinanzieren. Bei uns erfolgt eine sekundengenaue Abrechnung.


0137, die eierlegende Wollmilchsau...


----------



## Unregistriert (22 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

hab vorhin auch einen anruf von 01377890406 bekommen und dummerweise zurückgerufen. gewinnspiel - toll!
habs jetzt der bnetza gemeldet, mir egal, ob gewinnspiel oder nicht. das ist echt ne fiese abzocke. naja, jetzt weiß ich mehr. hatte davon vorher noch nichts gehört... erst durch misstrauisches die-nummer-google-ich-mal bin ich auf diese und andere seiten gestoßen.
naja, solang die nicht 50 euro für einen anruf nehmen dürfen...
trotzdem fiese, miese betrüscha das...


----------



## Deto Lev (22 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Gruß an Aka-Aka und alle Geschädigten dieser Abzocker.
Habe mich heute nach ausbleibender Reaktion auf mein Schreiben an Vodafone nochmal persönlich bemüht-die übliche Kundennummer-und siehe da, ein klitzekleiner Erfolg.
Ich habe mir 0137-Nummern sperren lassen (inkl. 0900-, die mich genausowenig interessieren), d.h. von meinem Handy aus kann ich die nicht mehr anrufen, hurra. Und entgegen vorheriger Kommentare ging das auch ganz problemlos. Und für den 0137-er Rückruf bekomme ich 2,99 €, den möglichen Höchstbetrag, gutgeschrieben.
Ja, das Problem ist allgemein natürlich bei Vodafone bekannt, Grauzone blabla...Da habe ich mal den Hinweis auf Geldwäsche gebracht, die Reaktion war "Ja, das ist natürlich ein wichtiger Hinweis, dann bitte warten Sie doch mal kurz" (5 Minuten!), dann "ich habe mit unserer Rechtsanteilung gesprochen, die nehmen das sehr ernst und werden das prüfen, weil, das geht natürlich nicht, wenn sich das bestätigen sollte, und vielen Dank, das war wirklich ein interessanter Hinweis" (meinte der das wirklich so?). Der hatte mein Reklamationsschreiben auf dem Schirm, wo auch alles drinstand mit Strafanzeige, BuNetzA usw.., na ja, vielleicht hat das ein bißchen mitgewirkt 
Ach so, ich habe ihm bezüglich Grauzone gesagt, daß diese Nummern ja eigentlich für Anrufe vom Inhaber nicht benutzt werden dürfen und schon garnicht die Nummer im Display gezeigt werden darf. Dafür meinte er sei die Telekom verantwortlich. Dann habe ich gesagt, naja, wenn die Nummern aber über Ihre Netze laufen...also, so ganz behaglich schien dem freundlichen Herren dann diese Erörterung dann doch nicht mehr zu sein.
Druck kann und sollte man auch in diese Richtung ausüben...
Grüße Deto Lev


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Sehr interessante Aspekte... Vodafone erstattet den Höchstbetrag zurück? Wenn Du das Geld hast, würde ich die bitten, Dir das noch einmal genau zu bestätigen. Damit können andere (z.B. mit Prepaidkarte) evtl. gegen ihre Netzbetrieber argumentieren. Sehr schön :respekt:  





> Da habe ich mal den Hinweis auf Geldwäsche gebracht, die Reaktion war "Ja, das ist natürlich ein wichtiger Hinweis, dann bitte warten Sie doch mal kurz" (5 Minuten!), dann "ich habe mit unserer Rechtsanteilung gesprochen, die nehmen das sehr ernst und werden das prüfen, weil, das geht natürlich nicht, wenn sich das bestätigen sollte, und vielen Dank, das war wirklich ein interessanter Hinweis"


 pruuust. Ebenfalls gut... Auch hier: wenn Du das geld hast, schick die Anfrage mal schriftlich


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (22 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Was hat denn dieser G*** L*** von Talkinworld für eine Mailaddy? Alles, was ich an die bislang bekannten (und hier eingestellten) Addys sandte, kam mit Fehlermeldung zurück.

Hat sich der Schelm etwa versteckt???


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



JohnnyBGoode schrieb:


> Was hat denn dieser G*** L*** von Talkinworld für eine Mailaddy? Alles, was ich an die bislang bekannten (und hier eingestellten) Addys sandte, kam mit Fehlermeldung zurück.
> 
> Hat sich der Schelm etwa versteckt???



ja  ich suche den auch...  





> Trying to connect to all mailservers: mailin.rzone.de. - 81.169.145.100 [Successful connect: Got a good response [250 2.1.5 ... Recipient ok]] (took 1.375 seconds) NOTE: This tool does NOT attempt to determine if an E-mail address exists!


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (22 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Ich versuchs mal mit info[at]talkinworld.com


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

probier mal t statt g l (at) t*w.de


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (23 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> probier mal t statt g l (at) t*w.de



Mit der o.g. oder mit "Info[at]t..w..com" schien es zu klappen......


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

[auf "freundliches Anraten" hin editiert. Ich bitte um Verständnis]


----------



## Unregistriert (23 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



JohnnyBGoode schrieb:


> Mit der o.g. oder mit "Info[at]t..w..com" schien es zu klappen......



Bei mir kommt bei [email protected]*.de keine Fehlermeldung. Mal schauen, wann ich endlich meine Antwort bekomme.

Gruß


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

[auf "freundliches Anraten" hin editiert. Ich bitte um Verständnis]


----------



## Unregistriert (23 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Ich habe gestern abend um 17:55 Uhr ebenfalls einen Lockanruf auf mein D1 Handy von der 01377890406 erhalten.

Ich habe nicht zurückgerufen.

Wie ich hier sehe, ist diese Nummer momentan ja recht aktiv. Beschwerdemail an die Bundesnetzagentur ist gerade rausgegangen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

[auf "freundliches Anraten" hin editiert. Ich bitte um Verständnis]


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (23 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



JohnnyBGoode schrieb:


> Mit t statt g l (at) t*w.de oder mit "Info[at]t..w..com" schien es zu klappen......



Beide sind anscheinend angekommen. G.L. arbeitet seiner Aussage zufolge ja nur am Wochenende. Schaun mer mal, ob ich was höre.........


----------



## Mator (23 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Werde mich jetzt gleich mal losmachen und Strafanzeige gegen Unbekannt wegen der Nummer 01377890406 stellen. Hatt da jemand evtl. noch Tips für mich? Habe im Forum schon mal quergelesen aber ist halt schon eine ganze Menge die hier zusammengetragen wurde. 
Was ich übrigens die frechheit schlechthin finde ist das Verhalten von T-Mobile. Habe dort bei der Servicenummer angerufen und auf den Sachverhalt hingewiesen. Dort wurde mir dann gesagt das das bekannt ist und sofort darauf das ich Unbedingt bezahlen muss! Auserdem wären das ja sowiso höchstens 1,37€ (Ist der Betrag richtig? Ich dachte eigentlich andere Beträge gelsen zu haben) und die wären ja nicht so schlimm. Im nachinein soll ich mich dann mit dem Anbieter der Nummer auseinandersetzten und von dort mein Geld wieder einfordern soll. [.......]

Meine Orginal Meldung:


Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ein Lockanruf auf T-Mobile von 01377890406
> 
> ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Danke für deine Anmeldung und die Herstellung des Bezuges, das macht es einfacher... T-mobile soll Dir mal bitte schriftlich schicken, dass Du zahlen musst. Das kannste dann gleich an die Bundesnetzagentur weiter leiten. Es ist Unfug und es ist verantwortungslos, so was in die Welt zu setzen!


----------



## arth_ (23 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Hallo allerseits,

ich bin gestern nachmittag 15:22 von 0137 789 0417 angerufen worden. Ich hatte bis
18:10 Uhr keine Zeit mein Mobiltelefon anzuschauen und auch schon lang vergessen, daß ich mal was über 0137 Betrug gelesen hatte, deshalb hab ich zurückgerufen :-(
Eine sinnfreie Ansage bzgl. der Teilnahme an einer Meinungsumfrage und dann
war ich schlauer. Auf dialerschutz.de die Liste der zu erledigenden Dinge gelesen und weitgehend verstanden, aber eine Frage habe ich noch.
Wie kann ich meinem Netzbetreiber (O2) das Geld für o.a. Verbindung vorenthalten?
Ein Widerruf der Einzugsermächtigung würde ja auch den berechtigten Einzug der gesamten restlichen Rechnung verhindern, und ein anderes Zwangsmittel um mein Geld zu behalten fällt mir nicht ein.

Mail an die BNetzA ist raus, Fax an die hiesige StA folgt noch.

Vielen Dank fürs Lesen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

dokumentieren nicht vergessen. Ob die Tatsache, dass sich neuerdings ein Gewinnspiel hinter den Nummern verbirgt, eine Rolle spielt, weiss ich nicht. Juristen???

Kulante Lösungen sind möglich, ein dezenter Hinweis darauf kann evtl. helfen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=168105#post168105

wenn die Bundesnetzagentur ein Rechnungslegungs/Inkassoverbot verhängt, ist deine Position gut - (hier lesen) aber wie das dann in die Praxis umgesetzt wird (v.a. bei prepaid), ist (mir) noch nicht klar. EVN ist wichtig. Kucken, dass Du den hast/kriegst.

wegen der Nutzungskette zur
01377890417
kannst Du montags die kostenlose Hotline der Next-id anrufen
ich muss die mal in meine Signatur bauen. siehe also unten. Gleich


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

[auf "freundliches Anraten" hin editiert. Ich bitte um Verständnis]

s.a.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=168022#post168022


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (23 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Ob die Tatsache, dass sich neuerdings ein Gewinnspiel hinter den Nummern verbirgt, eine Rolle spielt, weiss ich nicht. Juristen???



Es verbirgt sich wohl keinerlei Gewinnspiel hinter diesem Ping*[...]*. Man hat nur die Ansage geändert.
Statt "Ihr Anruf wurde gezählt" kommt jetzt halt "Ihr Anruf wurde für das Gewinnspiel gezählt".

Vielleicht erhält jeder hundertste Anrufer ein Dankesschreiben und ein Päckchen chinesischen Kaugummi *g*

*[Wegen rechtlicher Bedenken (nicht bewiesene Tatsachenbehauptung) editiert - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Unregistriert (23 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Heute kam ein Anruf von 0137 7890430. Ist das ein Dealer ? 
es kam eine Ansage Ihre Stimme wurde gezählt...

Hat jemand Ahnungs was das war ? Kommen nun mehr Kosten auf mich zu ??


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

[auf "freundliches Anraten" hin editiert. Ich bitte um Verständnis]


----------



## Unregistriert (23 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

hi, nein es war anders, ich wurde angerufen habe abgenommen, nach 1 sek war aufgelegt.

Ich habe dann zurück gerufen und hatte gar nicht auf die nummer geachtet und als die ansage kam ihre stimme wurde gezahlt habe ich erst gesehen das es eine 0137 nummer ist.

Meine Angst ist nun das sich da immer was mit einwählt wenn ich irgendwie telefonie ?? möglich =?=


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Nein. Das ist nicht möglich. 

Was man tun kann steht hier beschrieben. Blätter mal ein wenig oder lese die links unten in meiner Signatur.
Kosten der Aktion: 98cts bis ca. 2 Euro


----------



## Unregistriert (24 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Ich habe am 24.09.2006 um 01:34 eine Anruf der Nummer 0137-789 04 30 erhalten. Da mir die Nummer unbekannt war, schaute ich zuerst im Internet was das für eine Vorwahl ist und bin auf eure Seite gestoßen. Ich habe eine Meldung an die Bundesnetzagentur geschickt und werde meine Kinder unverzüglich aufklären!!!
Bärbel


----------



## Unregistriert (24 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Samstag, 23.09.2006, 20:52
0137-7890430 (für die SUMAs: 01377890430, +491377890430)

Ansage nach RR: Vielen Dank für Ihre Teilnahme. Ihre Stimme wurde registriert. (o.ä.)


----------



## Unregistriert (24 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Samstag, 23. September, um 20:00 von 01377890430 auf 0179294xxxx.


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

lies mal hier
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=158961#post158961
und hier
http://www.dialerschutz.de/0137-handy-lockanruf.php#6


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (25 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> ja. wenn du Antwort hast, melde Dich... Von mir forderte Herr L*, ich solle die Hosen runter lassen. Hab ich gemacht. Seitdem schweigt er. Soll er machen, wie er will. Und falls er hier mitliest, soll er den MB grüssen.



Soeben Antwort per Telefax bezüglich Ping 0137-7890417 vom 22.09.2006:
Absender: TalkinWorld Wittenberg
"Die Rufnummer wurde an unseren Kunden 
TELEFONMARKETING L******, Postfach 4114, 06878 Wittenberg 
weitervermittelt. Wir empfehlen Ihnen deshalb, sich direkt mit unserem Kunden in Verbindung zu setzen"


----------



## arth_ (25 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> dokumentieren nicht vergessen.


Ist dokumentiert.

[...]



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Kulante Lösungen sind möglich, ein dezenter Hinweis darauf kann evtl. helfen
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=168105#post168105


Ok, der Versuch steht noch aus.



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> wenn die Bundesnetzagentur ein Rechnungslegungs/Inkassoverbot verhängt, ist deine Position gut - (hier lesen) aber wie das dann in die Praxis umgesetzt wird (v.a. bei prepaid), ist (mir) noch nicht klar. EVN ist wichtig. Kucken, dass Du den hast/kriegst.


Ich bin Vertragskunde, EVN ist vorhanden.



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> wegen der Nutzungskette zur 01377890417
> kannst Du montags die kostenlose Hotline der Next-id anrufen
> ich muss die mal in meine Signatur bauen. siehe also unten. Gleich


Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe hat das schon wer  
hier erledigt.


----------



## Zeitfalle (25 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Hallo...bei der Recherche für einen Zeitungsbericht, bin ich u.a. auch diese Seite gestossen. Der Bericht über den ich schreibe, beinhaltet das Thema Mehrwertrufnummern und auch deren Missbrauch.
Ansich finde ich solche Seiten wie compuerbetrug recht gut, aber wenn ich mir hier viele Beiträge durchlese, stelle ich mir schon die Frage nach dem Sinn.
Jeder der eine Mehrwertrufnummer anruft, ist selbst verantwortlich dafür. Einen solchen Ping oder SMS zu erhalten ist vielleicht nervig, steht doch aber in keinem Verhältnis zu den Ausführungen hier und dem Aufwand der von einigen hier betrieben wird. SMS oder Anruf löschen...und gut ist.
Und wer eine Nummer zurückruft ohne nachzuschauen was es für eine ist...selbst Schuld.
Eher habe ich das Gefühl das ist eine Spielwiese für Hobby-Detektive...
Für Hinweise über wirklichen Rufnummernmißbrauch wäre ich dankbar!!

Zeitfalle


----------



## dvill (25 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



Zeitfalle schrieb:


> Hallo...bei der Recherche für einen Zeitungsbericht, ...


Wie heißt das Druckerzeugnis, "Caribic Business" oder "Panama News" ?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Captain Picard (25 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



Zeitfalle schrieb:


> Ansich finde ich solche Seiten wie *compuerbetrug *recht gut, aber wenn ich mir hier viele Beiträge durchlese, stelle ich mir schon  die Frage nach dem Sinn.


Mir stellt sich eher die Frage nach dem Sinn des Postings. Nur als  Störfeuer und  Stänkerei 
macht es Sinn. Der penetrante "Geruch" des Lagers ist nicht zu verkennen. 
Die herablassende   "Anerkennung" von computerbetrug.de  ist nicht erforderlich. Im fünften Jahr  
erfolgreicher Arbeit bedarf es dessen nicht 

cp

PS: nicht mal den Namen von CB kann der Troll fehlerfrei  schreiben, der gesamte Stil
ist nicht der eines Journalisten


----------



## SEP (25 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Vielleicht will man die "Schülerzeitung des Jahres" beim SPIEGEL werden - was so aber schwer wird ...


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (25 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



JohnnyBGoode schrieb:


> Herr L****** meldete sich telefonisch bei mir; er ist auch nicht Letztverantwortlicher, will mir aber Name und Anschrift des Letztverantwortlichen telefonisch durchgeben.
> 
> Übrigens, die Firma tauchte schon mal hier auf:
> 
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40814&page=38



I'm still waiting for the recall..........


----------



## Unregistriert (25 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

01377890430

25.09.2006 18:08.

Diese Maden undich fall noch drauf rein 

Mail an die Meldestelle ist raus.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

+491377794281

25. Sept. 2006, 15:21

nicht aufgepasst und deshalb um 15:24 zurückgerufen...

Mail an Netzagentur muss ich noch senden


----------



## Unregistriert (25 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

25.09.2006

20:25

0137/7890430

Ich wart auf den Anruf vom Kumpel und denk der hat jetzt ne 0173 Nummer ... 

Schreiben an BNA und Next ID gehen morgen raus.


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



Zeitfalle schrieb:


> Jeder der eine Mehrwertrufnummer anruft, ist selbst verantwortlich dafür. Einen solchen Ping oder SMS zu erhalten ist vielleicht nervig, steht doch aber in keinem Verhältnis zu den Ausführungen hier und dem Aufwand der von einigen hier betrieben wird. SMS oder Anruf löschen...und gut ist.
> Und wer eine Nummer zurückruft ohne nachzuschauen was es für eine ist...selbst Schuld.





			
				LG Hildesheim schrieb:
			
		

> Zwar mag es sein, dass die Rückrufenden hätten erkennen können, dass sich hinter  der als entgangener Anruf angezeigten Telefonnummer eine 0190er-Servicenummer  verbarg, so dass sie letztlich fahrlässig handelten. *Für die  Tatbestandsmäßigkeit spielt es jedoch keine Rolle, ob die Getäuschten bei  sorgfältiger Prüfung die Täuschung hätten erkennen können, denn selbst  leichtfertige Opfer werden durch das Strafrecht geschützt.* " (26 KLs 16 Ja 26785/02



Wie heisst der, der diesen netten Satz geprägt hat? Nuhr?
http://de.wikiquote.org/wiki/Dieter_Nuhr



Zeitfalle schrieb:


> Hallo...bei der Recherche für einen Zeitungsbericht





dvill schrieb:


> Wie heißt das Druckerzeugnis, "Caribic Business" oder "Panama News" ?Dietmar Vill


"The Wittenberg Crimes?"


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (25 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Mir gegenüber tat Herr Li. am Telefon sehr entrüstet über diese "Schelme", die diese Nummern mißbrauchen, um zu betrügen.......

Leider wartete ich heute vergebens auf den versprochenen Rückruf, in welchem er mir den Letztverantwortlichen bekanntgeben wollte.

Die BNetzA wurde bereits entsprechend informiert.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

lockanruf der nummer 0137-7890430 ins o2 netz am 25.09.06 um 22:41. bin zum glück nicht einfach rangegangen und habe auch nicht zurückgerufen. nummer kam mir verdammt spanisch vor, deshalb gegoogelt und da bin ich hier bei euch gelandet.

liebe grüße


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

ohne strafanzeigen/strafantrag von Betroffenen mit Hinweis auf die anderen Betroffenen passiert da nix. Lies mal die links in meiner Signatur

01377890406
01377890417
01377893002
01377893011*
01377893019
01377893024
01377893026**
01377893056
01377893076*
01377893088

und jetzt eben auch
01377890430

Das geht schon seit 4 Wochen so!
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=164105#post164105


----------



## Unregistriert (25 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

okay, danke. aber trotzdessen: solange man nicht zurückruft, können diese leute einem ja nicht schaden, oder?


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

nein, *aber DU DENEN!* musst es nur dokumentieren (Handy scannen oder fotografieren) und eine mail an den stA schreiben. Wie gesagt: Lies meine Signatur. Bin etwas schreibfaul zur Zeit.


----------



## Unregistriert (26 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Hallo,
auch ich bekam am 18 und am 20 Sep 2006 2 solche Anrufe

49137893025 und 49137893039

jeweils nach 23:00 Uhr und nur 1x klingeln. Habe nict zurückgerufen aber bisher nichts unternommen


----------



## Unregistriert (26 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Es geht weiter gestern Abend 25.09.06 23.20 Uhr im O2 Netz
Rufnummer 01377890430

Hat jemand eine gute aktuelle Lösung?


----------



## Unregistriert (26 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Ich habe gestern auch so einen anruf bekommen, bin aber nicht drangegangen und habe nicht zurückgerufen. Werde auch mal die Meldung für die Bundesnetzagentur ausfüllen. 

Nr: +49 1377 890 430

Denen sollte man echt das Handwerk legen!!

Grüsse

 der Anruf kam um 17:50 Uhr und ding ins O2 Netz


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (26 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Es wird also munter weiter gepingt - trotz schriftlicher und mündlicher "Korrespondenz" mit dem "Vor-Vorletztverantwortlichen" und dem "Vorletztverantwortlichen" sowie den erteilten Hinweisen auf mögliche Betrügereien mit den genannten MABEZ-Rufnummern, wie es im BNetzA-Deutsch heißt.

Den "Letztverantwortlichen" hat man mir immer noch nicht benannt.......

Wieviele "Rufnummern-Zwischenhändler" darf es eigentlich geben? Und jeder verdient wohl noch an diesem "Geschäft".

Bitte Strafanzeige bei der örtlich zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft erstatten. Hier im Forum gibts ein ausgezeichnetes Muster, welches hierzu gut Verwendung finden kann=
http://www.dialerschutz.de/0137-handy-lockanruf.php#6

Wenn alle, die von diesen in betrügerischer Absicht vorgenommenen Pingereien (im Abzocker-Jargon "unerwünschte Werbeanrufe" oder auch "Anrufer-Werbung" genannt) Strafanzeige erstatten würden, wäre die Aussicht auf ein Ende dieses Betruges wohl wesentlich größer.


----------



## Unregistriert (26 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Hallo 

hatte heut Nacht auch einen Anruf der 0137 7 890430 Nummer im O2 Netz

Dieser Rufnummernblock, in der diese Nummer enthalten ist, wird wohl von der Next ID technologies GmbH (freenet) betreut. Die vermitteln diese einzelnen Rufnummern aus diesem Block dann an die Kunden. (also Next ID/freenet hat mit der Abzocke nix zu tun)

Hab diesen Vorfall einer Kollegin mitgeteilt, die diese Rufnummerngasse betreut (BNetzA) und hab auch erzählt, dass es in letzter Zeit verstärkt zum Mißbrauch durch diese Nummer kam. Sie wird nun ein Anhörungsverfahren in die Wege leiten, das vermutlich die Sperre dieser Rufnummer zur Folge haben wird.

Sie meinte aber auch, dass sich der Anbieter dann eben eine neue Nummer geben lassen wird. Denn leider hat der Gesetzgeber in diesem Bereich noch keine sinvollen Schutzmechanismen geschaffen.


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (26 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Sie meinte aber auch, dass sich der Anbieter dann eben eine neue Nummer geben lassen wird. Denn leider hat der Gesetzgeber in diesem Bereich noch keine sinvollen Schutzmechanismen geschaffen.



Das ist wie die Story vom Hasen und vom Igel:

Hunderte Nummern verbrannt - Hunderte Nummern wieder neu zugeteilt.

Vielleicht sollte man mal seinen Bundestagsabgeordneten kontaktieren und diese Mißstände vortragen, denn hier liegt m.E. eindeutig eine "Gesetzeslücke" vor, die diesen Betrügereien erst den Weg ebnete.

Interessant hierbei ist auch, dass es sich immer wieder um die gleichen Provider handelt, die diese Nummern an mutmaßliche Betrüger weitervermieten - ca 4 bis 5 Firmen sind hier besonders häufig erwähnt.

Jedenfalls ist mir bislang noch kein Fall bekanntgeworden, bei welchem eine dieser Nummern durch die Deutsche Telekom AG "weitervermietet" wurde.


----------



## Unregistriert (26 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Es geht weiter gestern Abend 25.09.06 23.20 Uhr im O2 Netz
> Rufnummer 01377890430
> 
> Hat jemand eine gute aktuelle Lösung?



Nachtrag:
Also ich habe gerade Anzeige erstattet und alles der Regul.-Beh. gemeldet. Mein Lebensgefährte meinte .... ach, so treuer wird es schon nicht, aber das kann es doch nicht sein.


----------



## Captain Picard (26 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> . Mein Lebensgefährte meinte .... ach, so treuer wird es schon nicht, aber das kann es doch nicht sein.


wenn alle so denken, lachen sich die Abzocker ins Fäustchen 
"Kleinvieh macht auch Mist"...


----------



## Unregistriert (26 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> wenn alle so denken, lachen sich die Abzocker ins Fäustchen
> "Kleinvieh macht auch Mist"...



Genau das habe ich auch gedacht!


----------



## Unregistriert (26 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Heute vormittag; Rufnummer 0137 779 6582; Provider: Yellow Access Operating Services AG"; Bundesnetzagentur hat bereits eine Meldung bekommen.


----------



## Unregistriert (26 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

vielen Dank für Ihre Mail.

Diese Verbindungen zu 0137-Nummern werden ausschließlich als eigene Verbindungen von der T-Com hergestellt 

Die T-Com rechnet diese Verbindungen im eigenen Namen und auf eigene Rechnung ab. Sie ist deshalb für die vollständige Reklamationsbearbeitung verantwortlich.

Bitte wenden Sie sich an die T-Com.

Es grüßt Sie
Petra Winter

NEXT ID technologies Team

+++++++++

NEXT ID technologies GmbH
Postfach 27 07 18
13477 Berlin
Geschäftsführer
.....
Amtsgericht Hamburg
HRB 90503

Hinweis: Damit keine unnötige Verzögerung in der Bearbeitung auftritt, bitten wir Sie den bisher geführten Mail-Schriftwechsel Ihrer Antwort beizufügen.


Das ist die bescheidene Antwort von NEXT ID auf die Frage, wer die Nummer 01377890434 betreibt. Heute um 13:06 reingefallen:-(


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Sie meinte aber auch, dass sich der Anbieter dann eben eine neue Nummer geben lassen wird. Denn leider hat der Gesetzgeber in diesem Bereich noch keine sinvollen Schutzmechanismen geschaffen.


Der Gesetzgeber hat sich hier leider von Aussagen z.B. des Branchenverbandes BITKOM beeinflussen lassen. Dieser Branchenverband hat aber ganz klar gesagt, dass sie weitere Gesetze nicht für nötig erachten, *weil Rückrufe schon ausreichend von den bestehenden Gesetzen abgedeckt sind (Betrug)*.

Ich habe das hier schon zitiert. Für mich ist *ganz klar die Bundesnetzagentur in der Pflicht, die nach TKG §67 Abs. 3 jeden Fall von ping-Betrug an die Staatsanwaltschaft melden müsste.*

Die Verantwortung auf den Gesetzgeber abzuwälzen, obwohl der bestehende Rahmen der Massnahmen gerade als Grund genannt wurde, bei 0137 keine weiteren gesetzlichen Regelungen zu schaffen ist absurd und zynisch.


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Heute vormittag; Rufnummer 0137 779 6582; Provider: Yellow Access Operating Services AG"; Bundesnetzagentur hat bereits eine Meldung bekommen.


Strafanzeige stellen, wenn es Dir zu viel Mühe ist: Machs per mail (siehe links in meiner Signatur). In den Strfantrag/Strafanzeige reinschreiben, dass es sich um ein Massenphänomen handelt. Die Staatsanwaltschaft bitte davon in Kenntnis setzen, dass bei der Bundesnetzagentur *gesammelte Beschwerden vorliegen* und somit ohne grossen Aufwand *eine Viezahl von Geschädigten ermittelt werden kann.* Gerade im Falle der YAOS, einer von in der Schweiz lebenden Deutschen geführten und einschlägig lange bekannten Firma, würde sonst das Argument kommen "Einstellung wegen Geringfügigkeit und der schwierigen Ermittlungen im Ausland".

*Diese Konstellation ist bewusst so gewählt* und meines Erachtens zeigt sie die kriminelle Energie dieser organisierten Kriminellen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

[auf "freundliches Anraten" hin editiert. Ich bitte um Verständnis]


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (26 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Ich hab die Aussage von Ta***nW**ld zuerst mit einer Postfach-Nummer per Fax und auf meine nochmalige Anfrage nach der ladungsfähigen Anschrift dieselbe nochmals per Mail erhalten. 

Strafanzeige gegen Unbekannt an die Staatsanwaltschaft ist raus, ebenso Meldung und eine Kopie der Strafanzeige an die BNetzA.


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

[auf "freundliches Anraten" hin editiert. Ich bitte um Verständnis]


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (26 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Gestern (MO) war er jedenfalls in seinem Büro, zumindest zeitweise!


----------



## Unregistriert (26 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

26.09.06 16:27 Uhr hats einer 
von 01377796582 auf vodafone d2 versucht.

Zum glück kam mir die nummer spanisch vor...


----------



## Unregistriert (26 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

0137 7890430
grrrr - mich hat es auch erwischt,
gestern am 25.09.06 um 22:58 Uhr...
Handy klingelt kurz - wollte nur zurückklingeln - "Vielen Dank für Ihre Teilnahme..."

laut Forum und http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/ (Suche: "mabez")
(0)137 789 zugeteilt Next ID technolgies GmbH, Deelbögenkamp 4c, 22297 Hamburg

Auf http://www.next-id.de/ ist im Impressum diese Adresse angegeben:
NEXT ID GmbH, Willy-Brandt-Allee 20, 53113 Bonn

Ist das ein anderes Unternehmen? (mit gleichem Betätigungsfeld)

Habe die Beschwerde an Bundesnetzagentur per Mail geschickt. Reicht das?
Was kommt bei einer Strafanzeige auf mich zu?

MfG
Franky


----------



## Reducal (26 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



Franky schrieb:


> Ist das ein anderes Unternehmen? (mit gleichem Betätigungsfeld)


Nein, die Firma sitzt eigentlich Bonn, zumindest die Rechtsabteilung. Administriert wird sie aus Hamburg (Freenet) und der Support ist aus Berlin.


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Aus [ironie] ermittlungstaktischen Gründen [/ironie] werde ich mich zu Nummern des Rufnummernbereichs 0137789xxxx nicht mehr äußern, sofern diese 
- von der Firma Next-ID an die Talkin World GmbH vergeben wurden, die diese
- der "L* Telefonmarketing" in Lutherstadt Wittenberg zur Verfügung stellte,
- welche die Nummern an Unbekannte vertrieben hat
Ich bitte um Verständnis


----------



## peterle (26 September 2006)

*+491377890434*

Gerade einen Lockanruf erhalten, 0137 ergooglet und auf dieser Seite gelandet *g*

VORSICHT: +491377890434 Abzockernummer

gruß peterle

P.S. ich würd so einem Abzocker gern mal auf der Straße begegnen :-[]


----------



## Unregistriert (26 September 2006)

*0137-7890434*

26-09-2006 / 19:34:20
1 x klingeln und wieder aufgelegt. Von meiner Seite kein Rückruf, da ich die Nummer nicht gekannt habe.

26-09-2006 / 19:36:17
1 x klingeln und wieder aufgelegt ... diesmal aber auf dem Handy meiner Frau. Die hat eine Rufnummer die sich nur in der letzten Stelle unterscheidet. (Sie hat die 5 und ich die 6 als letzte Ziffer)

Bei beiden: O2 als Provider


----------



## Unregistriert (26 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Auch ich habe um 18.59 Uhr von der 01377890434 einen Anruf bekommen. Leider habe ich nicht nachgedacht und zurückgerufen :-(

Gruß
Nina


----------



## peterle (26 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

habt ihr denn auch wenigstens den Formbrief ausgefuellt und per mail verschickt? und schreibt doch zumindest einen Nickname in euren Post 

P.S. Kann man sich vom Provider solche Nummern von vorn herein sperren lassen? Also nicht nur, dass man sie nicht anrufen kann, sondern das man von solch einer Nummer erst gar keinen Anruf empfängt. Ich finde, hier sind die Provider in der Pflicht, ihre Kunden aufzuklären und zu warnen


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (26 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



peterle schrieb:


> Ich finde, hier sind die Provider in der Pflicht, ihre Kunden aufzuklären und zu warnen



Warum denn, wenn man kräftig mitverdient?
Pecunia non olet........


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 September 2006)

*Aw: +491377890434*



peterle schrieb:


> P.S. ich würd so einem Abzocker gern mal auf der Straße begegnen :-[]


Meldet Euch halt in Gottes Namen hier an, schreibt die zwei drei nötigen Beschwerden und erstattet Strafantrag/Strafanzeige, zur Not per mail, wie in den links unten beschrieben. Dann kann man in ein paar Wochen evtl. Reaktionen zuordnen. Es ist so mühsam, hier seit Jahren immer wieder das gleiche zu posten und immer wieder aufs Neue Informationen zu sammeln zu den Fällen, die dann keiner mehr liest, der sie verwenden könnte - weil hier nur anonyme Meldungen gemacht werden und sich dann keiner mehr sehen lässt - und weil offenbar in viel zu wenigen Fällen die ratschläge befolgt werden, die es hier tausendfach gibt.

Moralpredigt Ende.


----------



## dvill (26 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



peterle schrieb:


> P.S. Kann man sich vom Provider solche Nummern von vorn herein sperren lassen? Also nicht nur, dass man sie nicht anrufen kann, sondern das man von solch einer Nummer erst gar keinen Anruf empfängt. Ich finde, hier sind die Provider in der Pflicht, ihre Kunden aufzuklären und zu warnen


Die Telefonnetzbetreiber sind stolz auf ihr intelligentes Netz und sperren nur die eingehenden Rufe, die sie selbst wollen.

Um ihre Kunden vor Betrug zu schützen, rührt sich keine Hand - im heutigen Stand. Kunden wissen im allgemeinen nicht um diese Möglichkeiten und sehen nicht den Zusammenhang, dass ihr Mobilfunkanbieter an den Rückrufen mitverdient.

Wenn Mobilfunkkunden den technisch möglichen Schutz vor belästigenden 0137-Pingern als Qualitätsmerkmal eines Mobilfunkanbieters begreifen, wird der Markt sehr schnell eine finale Lösung finden.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

@dvill. Aber ruft denn überhaupt die 0137 an? Oder kann man auch ausfiltern, was als Anrufer *angegegeben* ist?


----------



## dvill (26 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Bei Wikipedia gibt es englische Erläuterungen

zur Caller_ID

und zu den

Manipulationsmöglichkeiten.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (26 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Hier ist ein kleiner technischer Artikel, wie leicht es ist, vom heimischen PC fast zum Nulltarif mit 0137-Absender-Kennungen ganze Rufnummerräume abzugrasen, wenn man nicht sogar anderen Schabernack bevorzugt.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Betroffene folgender Nummern werde gebeten, sich mit mir in Verbindung zu setzen, wenn sie sich bestehenden Strafanzeigen "anschliessen" möchten. Wer für eine der Nummern letztverantwortliche erfährt, soll sich hier dringend melden!

vielen Dank
 & Grüsse an Herrn *

01377890406
01377890417
01377890430
01377890434
01377893002
01377893011*
01377893019
01377893024
01377893026**
01377893056
01377893076*
01377893088

0137 7890406
0137 7890417
0137 7890430
0137 7890434
0137 7893002
0137 7893011*
0137 7893019
0137 7893024
0137 7893026**
0137 7893056
0137 7893076*
0137 7893088


----------



## dvill (26 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

"Besonders in den USA erfreut sich Caller ID Spoofing, die Fälschung der Anruferidentität, wachsender Beliebtheit bei Kriminellen"

Dietmar Vill


----------



## it-franky (27 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

...meine Strafanzeige ist raus. (unser Dorfsheriff hat sie)


Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Betroffene folgender Nummern werde gebeten, sich mit mir in Verbindung zu
> setzen, wenn sie sich bestehenden Strafanzeigen "anschliessen" möchten.


Soll/kann ich mich jetzt noch anschließen?



peterle schrieb:


> P.S. Kann man sich vom Provider solche Nummern von vorn herein sperren
> lassen? Also nicht nur, dass man sie nicht anrufen kann, sondern das man von solch einer Nummer erst
> gar keinen Anruf empfängt.


Wenn 0173 & Co "nur" angerufen werden könnten und nicht von ihnen, müsste das doch schon (fast?) reichen. (bis auf die Nr.fälschungen)

MfG
Franky


----------



## RA Meier (27 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

hat irgendjemand bei den P*L* Nummern, also
*0137-789-3*xxx
das Wort *"Gewinnspiel"* gehört? Wenn ja, bitte PN an mich.


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



it-franky schrieb:


> Soll/kann ich mich jetzt noch anschließen?


bitte hier anmelden und dann PN an mich schicken ("Private Nachricht")
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/private.php?do=newpm
Öffentlich werde ich dazu nichts mehr sagen. Ausser regelmässigen Grüßen nach Lutherstadt Wittenberg.


----------



## escape (29 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Auch bei mir die 01377890430 am 23.9.06.

bei der Reg.Behörde gemeldet ... Einwurf-Einschreiben an O2, keine Inkasso-Dienste für Betrüger zu leisten ... Rechnung um entsprechenden Betrag kürzen (lassen) ... und abwarten.

Die Nummer wird wohl in Kürze auf der Website der Reg.Behörde auftauchen und das sog. Inkassieren (schönes Wort) rückwirkend untersagen. In einem gleichartigen Fall bei meiner Freundin (E-Plus) lief das jedenfalls so.

Wichtig ist der Brief an O2. Hier sollte man deutlich auf den Image-Schaden hinweisen der dadurch entsteht, dass Geschäftsbeziehungen zur Mafia bestehen, d.h. Geld für die selbige eingetrieben wird.

Würde z.B. O2 einen regelmäßigen Informationsaustausch mit der Reg.Behörde pflegen, würden zumindest bereits gesperrte Nummern gar nicht erst auf der Rechnung erscheinen.

Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass der Gewinn aus diesen Geschäften den Ärger mit den Kunden (den Rechnungen) ausgleicht.

Aber wahrscheinlich liegt es wieder mal an meiner fehlenden Vorstellungskraft ...


----------



## Unregistriert (29 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Heute (29-Sep-06 11:00 Uhr) 
mit der Nummer: 0137 77 92 428


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (29 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



escape schrieb:


> Auch bei mir die 0137-7890430 am 23.9.06.bei der Reg.Behörde gemeldet ... Einwurf-Einschreiben an O2...



Auch mein O2-Anschluss war am 22.09.2006 um ca. 17.00 Uhr betroffen von der Anpingerei durch 0137-7890417.

Hab natürlich nicht zurückgerufen, da meine Familie und ich uns angewöhnten, grundsätzlich nur bei uns bekannte Rufnummern, die auch im Telefonbuch gespeichert sind, zu reagieren. An uns haben diese S**** daher noch keinen müden Cent verdient. 

Habe aber sowohl umgehend die BNetzA informiert als auch Strafanzeige gegen Unbekannt erstattet, was ich jedem Betroffenen nochmals ausdrücklich ans Herz legen möchte.

Ein Musterbrief für die Strafanzeige ist  h i e r !


----------



## bauernfänger (29 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Heute (29-Sep-06 11:00 Uhr)
> mit der Nummer: 0137 77 92 428


(0)137 779 zugeteilt Yellow Access Operating Services AG
probier mal eine beschwerde an office(at)yaos.ch - der GF der YAOS erklärte mal, dass die zuständig seien. Der Auffrderung, seine Kunden zu benennen, kam GF Dr. H*-U* G* aus Offenbach/Zug nicht nach, aber die Nümmerchen sperrt er meist brav. Am coitus interruptus wird offenbar genug verdient.

Dass Strafantrag/Strafanzeigen hier immer wieder gefordert werden, hat einen einfachen Grund: Den Weg des Geldes kann man als Privatmann kaum verfolgen und die Bundesnetzagentur beschränkt sich offenbar darauf, Nummern abzuschalten und Inkassoverbote zu verhängen (ohne dass mir klar ist, inwiefern "stille Verstösse" dagegen überhaupt verfolgt werden, will sagen: ohne dass daraus folgen würde, dass das Geld nicht (letztlich) bei den Gaunern ankommt... Denn wo liegen denn evtl. eingefrorene Gelder?).

YAOS taucht seit Wochen offen als Zwischenhändler auf, früher war man offenbar als DTMS-Kunde aktiv. Mich würde interessieren, wann man der Firma, deren Konzernmutter von Amts wegen liquidiert wurde und bei der sich keiner sicher sein kann, wer das überhaupt ist, seitens der Bundesnetzagentur überhaupt den Block "779" vergeben hat.
Die Bundesnetzagentur hat manchmal eine seltsam anmutende Art Naivität gegenüber diesen Firmen, möglicherweise durch Gesetzeslücken verursacht.


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Editiert


----------



## Unregistriert (29 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

29.Sept, 2006   21:18h
0137 77 92 428
Anruf bei Vodafone

habe nicht zurückgerufen


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

= Yellow Access Operating Services, vermietet an ???


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (30 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> = Yellow Access Operating Services, vermietet an ???



wohl an den Heiligen Geist?

Wie schrieb vor kurzem einer der dreistesten Weitervermieter derartiger Rufnummern an jemanden, der etwas zu den Weitervermietungspraktiken wissen wollte:



			
				Rufnummern-Weitervermieter: schrieb:
			
		

> Aber dennoch möchte ich Sie bitten nicht über meine Zeit zu verfügen. Sollten Sie mich weiterhin - bei wem auch immer - in einem "schlechten Licht" erscheinen lassen, werde ich ebenfalls geeignete Schritte wegen übler Nachrede einleiten.
> 
> Die mir von der *********** zur Verfügung gestellten Rufnummern biete ich als Unternehmensberater / Telemarketing Unternehmen in ganz Europa an. Ein jeweiliger Vertrag mit der *********** als auch mit den zeitweiligen Inhabern der Servicerufnummer sichert mich inhaltlich gegen Missbrauch und Strafverfolgung ab, da die Inhalte bzw. Machbarkeiten klar definiert sind. Ein mir bekannter mehrmaliger Missbrauch führt unweigerlich zur Abschaltung der Rufnummer, welches auch jeweils umgehend eingeleitet wird.
> Sollten durch Ihre Aussagen und Vermutungen bzw. Anschuldigungen Aufwendungen für mich entstehen, stelle ich Ihnen Diese in Rechnung.


"Umgehend" heißt hier wohl, nachdem man einige Tage und Wochen bereits gepingt hat und die BNetzA die Abschaltung verfügte.

Dazu muss man wissen, dass der betreffende "Rufnummern-Weitervermieter" vor nicht allzu langer Zeit mal kurz Insolvenz anmeldete......
Ein Blick in den elektronischen Bundesanzeiger und in die Insolvenzbekanntmachungen belegen dies überdeutlich.


----------



## Reducal (30 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



JohnnyBGoode schrieb:


> > Ein jeweiliger Vertrag mit der *********** als auch mit den zeitweiligen Inhabern der Servicerufnummer sichert mich inhaltlich gegen Missbrauch und Strafverfolgung ab, da die Inhalte bzw. Machbarkeiten klar definiert sind.



...nochmal gekürzt: 





			
				Träumer schrieb:
			
		

> ...sichert mich gegen Strafverfolgung ab...


@ Johnny, bei deinem nächsten Kontakt mit diesem merkbefreiten Zeitgenossen kannst du ihm mitteilen, dass es keine Versicherung gegen Strafverfolgung gibt. Auch einen Rechtsanspruch auf Nichtverfolgbarkeit kann er nirgends gelten machen.


----------



## Unregistriert (30 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Achtung: Heute, am 30.9.2006, werden Lockanrufe unter 01377379043 versandt. Bin natürlich darauf reingefallen. Meldung an Betreiber und bnetza erfolgt


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

schick gleich mal eine e-mail an qm(at)dtms.de  mit deinem Namen & Deiner Anschrift, dann hast Du am Dienstag den Verantwortlichen und kannst den hier posten oder ggf. in einer *Strafanzeige* erwähnen. Von der BNetza kriegste nach ein paar Wochen nur ein Standardschreiben, in dem drin steht, dass die Nummer der dtms gehört (das weisste hier ja nun schon) und dass der Letztverantwortliche nicht bekannt ist. 
Trotzdem ist Meldung an die Bundesnetzagentur (ebenfalls mit Deinem namen & Anschrift) wichtig! Du kannst ja eine Mail verfassen und an beide schicken = wenig Aufwand. Ebenso einfach wird einem hier die Strafanzeige gemacht - du musst nur die links unten in meiner "Signatur" klicken. 
Ich bitte Dich um 30 Minuten Deiner Zeit. Danke. 
PS: Dokumentiere den Lockanruf und schau, dass Du einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis kriegst.
0137lesezeichen01377378043
0137lesezeichen013773780xx
(nach unten)


----------



## Mehrwert (30 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Kaum fängt das Wochenende an:

Lockanruf von der 01377378043 / +491377378043 auf 0170 230****.

Ich habe natürlich NICHT zurückgerufen, ich kenne mich ja auch aus.
Aber es ist erschreckend, dass die meisten Leute immer noch nicht wissen, was ein Lockanruf ist...

Mehrwert


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

genau deshalb müssen die, die es wissen, alles tun, was man dagegen tun kann. Gerade hier... siehe PN... [oops, die habe ich offenbar dann vergessen]
lesezeichen01377378043
0137lesezeichen01377378043


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (30 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Nochmals die Bitte an alle "Angepingten", bei der zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft  Strafanzeige wegen (versuchten) gewerbs- und bandenmäßigen Betrugs gemäß § 263 Abs. 3, 5 StGB zu erstatten und zugleich Strafantrag zu stellen, egal, ob Rückruf erfolgte (also Schaden entstanden ist) oder nicht. 

Es ist ja so einfach: Aus dem nachfolgenden Link

http://www.dialerschutz.de/0137-handy-lockanruf.php#6

den betreffenden Abschnitt mit dem Musterbrief in sein Textverarbeitungsprogramm kopieren und die persönlichen Daten bzw. Daten über die pingende Rufnummer ergänzen, unterschreiben und ab geht die Post (bzw. per Fax). Das dauert keine 10 Minuten.

Nur wenn sich möglichst viele dazu aufraffen, zu handeln, besteht die Chance, dieses für die Initiatoren sehr einträgliche "Geschäftsmodell" einzudämmen bzw. zu beenden.

Die derzeitigen Pingereien von dtms-vermieteten MABEZ-Nummern dürften wieder aus I-Salerno von den "Kybernetikern" kommen. Dahin hat man ja "beste Beziehungen" (eigene Erfahrung).

Vielleicht fange ich auch wieder einen Ping ein; wir haben ja quasi durch den Feiertag wieder mal ein sehr ping-intensives verlängertes Wochenende vor uns.


----------



## Der Jurist (30 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



JohnnyBGoode schrieb:


> Nochmals die Bitte an alle "Angepingten", bei der zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft  Strafanzeige wegen (versuchten) gewerbs- und bandenmäßigen Betrugs gemäß § 263 Abs. 3, 5 StGB zu erstatten und zugleich Strafantrag zu stellen, egal, ob Rückruf erfolgte (also Schaden entstanden ist) oder nicht.


Das kann ich nur unterstreichen.
Denn irgendwann in nicht allzu ferner Zukunft, wird auch eine Staatsanwaltschaft es raffen, dass der "Pinger" bzw. der, der den Rechner so programmiert hat, keinen Kommunikationswillen hat, sondern nur den Rückruf will.
Da unterscheidet er sich von dem, der sich verwählt. Der will das Gespräch, auch wenn er bald merkt nicht mit dem, mit dem er tatsächlich spricht.
Der Pinger will selbst keine Gespräch führen. Er täuscht vor, dass er ein Gespräch führen wollte. Damit will er einen Rückruf auslösen, der den Anrufenden schädigt. Also Täuschung über den Kommunikationswillen, führt zur Vermögensverfügung (Rückruf) mit Schaden (Kosten des Anrufs).

Als Beleg für die Täuschung mag auch die Nummern"aufteilung" in +4913 7xxxx dienen.

Damit ist für mich der Tatbestand des § 263 StGB objektiv erfüllt. Der Pinger handelt auch ganz bewußt, was sich aus der Zahl der Pings ableiten lässt.

Zu gewerbsmäßig sage ich nun nichts.

Hier steht es ausführlicher


----------



## Unregistriert (30 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Oh mann ich habe auch zurückgerufen dieses Mal Nr: +1377797456 
solche A**********


----------



## Unregistriert (30 September 2006)

*lockanruf september 2006 - 01377378043 -*

rufnummer: 01377378043

wurde schon seit geraumer zeit von veilen 0137* nummern angeklingelt, jetzt reicht es mir . (30.09.2006 - 19:00h GMT (Berlin))

habe nicht angerufen!

netz: O²


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

nicht schimpfen, aktiv werden... siehe postings hier und meine Links unten.
Deine Nummer wurde von office(at)yaos.ch an irgendwen vergeben. Der deutsche GF der schweizer Firma ist grade leider auswärtig und selbst wenn er das nicht wäre, würde er keine Auskunft geben... Der Bundesnetzagentur nicht, Dir nicht, mir nicht - aber vielleicht einem Staatsanwalt?


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 September 2006)

*AW: lockanruf september 2006 - 01377378043 -*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> rufnummer: 01377378043


s.a.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=169018#post169018

*tu das, wozu hier oft genug geraten wird.* Die Kontaktmail der Nummerninhaber ist qm(at)dtms.de 
ich muss die wohl wieder ergänzen in meiner Signatur...
*Strafanzeige stellen*


----------



## Reducal (30 September 2006)

*AW: lockanruf september 2006 - 01377378043 -*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Strafanzeige stellen


...und bitte dabei (das ist neu) > HIER < drauf verweisen. Am besten ausdrucken und zur Unterstützung der Ermittlungen mitliefern, damit selbst der letzte Beamte begreift, was hier läuft!

@ Aka könntest du das in deiner Signatur verwurschteln?


----------



## dvill (30 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



Der Jurist schrieb:


> Denn irgendwann in nicht allzu ferner Zukunft, wird auch eine Staatsanwaltschaft es raffen, dass der "Pinger" keinen Kommunikationswillen hat, sondern nur den Rückruf will.


Vermutlich nicht einmal das. Der "Pinger" ist vermutlich nur ein Anrufroboter, der die Begegnung mit einem Gesprächspartner in seiner Programmierung nicht vorsieht. Der Roboter will nichts, aber der, der ihn programmiert und startet.

Das Problem wird technisch erzeugt, weil man die Caller-ID beliebig fälschen kann. Es würde auch am besten technisch gelöst.

Technisch lösen können es die Mobilfunkanbieter, wenn sie einfach Rufe mit der Absenderkennung 0137x blocken würden.

Selbst im Handy könnte eine ausreichende Blockierung stattfinden, wenn Rufe mit diesen Absenderkennungen vollständig geblockt würden oder die Rufnummer wenigstens nicht in die Liste entgangener Rufe übernommen würde.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Captain Picard (30 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



dvill schrieb:


> Technisch lösen können es die Mobilfunkanbieter, wenn sie einfach Rufe mit der Absenderkennung 0137x blocken würden.


Man fragt sich unwillkürlich, (ich jedenfalls) warum sie es nicht tun. Der angebliche Imageverlust und 
die "Sanktionen" (Inkassoverbot der BNetzA.....) scheinen irgendwie nicht auszureichen 
um den Umdenkprozess in Gang zu setzen. In der Regel "kollidieren"  da finanzielle  Interessenlagen.
Anders kann ich es mir jedenfalls nicht erklären


----------



## Der Jurist (30 September 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

@ dvill
Danke für den Hinweis auf den Rechner. Ich habe mein Statement u.a. dem entsprechend ergänzt.


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Bei mir ist es ganz blöd gelaufen: Ein Freund hatte den Anruf und da er neugierig war und auch ich irgendwie nicht auf die Vorwahl geachtet habe, habe ich mit meinem Handy angerufen. Was kostet der anruf denn (01377890417)? Kann man da noch was machen? Ansonsten fahre ich mal zu denen, ist ja direkt um die Ecke ^^


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Oktober 2006)

*AW: lockanruf september 2006 - 01377378043 -*



Reducal schrieb:


> ...und bitte dabei (das ist neu) > HIER < drauf verweisen. Am besten ausdrucken und zur Unterstützung der Ermittlungen mitliefern, damit selbst der letzte Beamte begreift, was hier läuft!
> 
> @ Aka könntest du das in deiner Signatur verwurschteln?


ich glaub nicht... wird zu lang... aber Sascha könnte es in dem Link in meiner Signatur ergänzen. Wäre einfacher.
den mein ich
http://www.dialerschutz.de/0137-handy-lockanruf.php#6


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Pinganruf von 0137 7378043 erhalten. Beschwerde an Bundesnetzagentur und Auskunftsersuchen über Letztverantwortlichen bei dtms ist raus.

Gruss Rainer


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Pinganruf von 0137 7378043 erhalten. Beschwerde an Bundesnetzagentur und Auskunftsersuchen über Letztverantwortlichen bei dtms ist raus.
> Gruss Rainer


da fehlt doch noch was 


> @0137: hier klicken:http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showt...961#post158961
> aktuell: 0137789xxxx anfragen: 080044454 info(at)next-id.de --> ? service(at)talkinworld.com - 0137779: office(at)yaos.ch - 0137737: qm(at)dtms.de - Beschwerde an rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de An Strafanzeige/Strafantrag denken! siehehttp://www.dialerschutz.de/0137-handy-lockanruf.php#6
> s.a.
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=169043#post169043


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Hallo, bekam gerade einen Anruf von
0137 737 8043 am 01.10.2006 um 18:55 ins O2-Netz.


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Nun denn. was zu tun ist, steht ja hier.


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Auch hallo, soeben erreichte mich ein Anruf der Nummer:"0137-7798473" war aber clever genug nicht zurück zu rufen. Habe dann bei der Bundesbetzagentur recherchiert wem diese Nummer gehört. Laut Google die in diesem Forum bereits mehrfach genannte "yellowaccess.de/". Allerdings mit Sitz in Baar i.d Schweiz. Ciao denn.


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Auch hallo, soeben erreichte mich ein Anruf der Nummer:"0137-7798473" war aber clever genug nicht zurück zu rufen. Habe dann bei der Bundesbetzagentur recherchiert wem diese Nummer gehört. Laut Google die in diesem Forum bereits mehrfach genannte "yellowaccess.de/". Allerdings mit Sitz in Baar i.d Schweiz. Ciao denn.


Wo die sitzt, weiss man nicht so ganz genau - daher wurde der Mutterkonzern übrigens von Amts wegen im Handelsregister gelöscht... aber vielleicht sitzt ja bald jemand wegen 0137-Betrug?
Aber nur, wenn es Strafanzeigen hagelt in einer Anzahl, die groß genug ist, grenzübergreifende Ermittlungen auszulösen, um den schweizerischen Deutschen auf den Zahn zu fühlen.

edit: ooops... Neuigkeiten aus der Schweiz...


> SHAB: 177 13.09.2006 14 (3547488 ) Tagebuch: ZG 170/10747 07.09.2006
> Yellow Access AG in Liquidation, Sitz: Baar, CH-170.3.023.542-2, Erbringung und Vermittlung von Telekommunikationsdienstleistungen aller Art, Aktiengesellschaft (SHAB Nr. 131 vom 10.07.2006, S. 20, Id. 3456676). Bemerkungen Neu: Konkursliquidation: Konkurseröffnung vom 17.08.2006


 ...jetzt aber schnell...
Quelle (pdf) hrazg.ch


----------



## Michael Ostendorf (2 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Ja, nun habe ich doch tatsächlich auch diese Nummer +491377378043 (Anruf am 2.10.2006 um 8:35 Uhr mit einmaligem Klingeln) zurückgerufen. Ärgerlich!!! Meldung bei der Bundesnetzagentur gemacht. Anzeige steht aus. Wird aber bestimmt folgen.


----------



## Daniel (2 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Hallo, das kann ich bestätigen ich werde seit heute von der Nummer 01377378043 angeklingeklt und hätte fast zurückgerufen. So ein M...
Gruß Daniel


----------



## SmallAl (2 Oktober 2006)

*Lockanruf Oktober 2006 - 01377378043 -*

Habe letzte Woche leichtsinniger Weise bei "Fortuna Lotto" quasi mitgemacht - und prompt bekomme ich Anrufe von unbekannt - aber Heute (02.10.06 10:25) o.g. Nummer ...


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

hi, habe heute zum wiederholten mal einen anruf von einer +49 137 737 80 43 bekommen, aber natürlich nicht zurückgerufen. könnte ja aber sein, daß meine kids mal sorglos zurückrufen.
nummer kommt aus den zugeteilten vorrat der dtms , die habe ich schon angeschrieben wegen heraausgabe des endkunden.
anrufzeit war 2.10.1006 10:13 im Netz von O2 , die werde ich auch gleich noch impfen.
ciao [email protected]


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Lockanruf 0137 7378043 am 2.10.2006 13:04 über O2 erhalten (natürlich nicht geantwortet)


----------



## MVP (2 Oktober 2006)

*Meldung*

Lockanruf +4949 137 7893026 (ja, 2x 49) am 10.09.2006 12:12:51 über O2 erhalten (natürlich nicht geantwortet)

Lockanruf +49 137 7378043 am 2.10.2006 13:23:21 über O2 erhalten (natürlich nicht geantwortet)

Werde aber nichts weiter unternehmen.

Gruss,
MVP


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Meldung*



MVP schrieb:


> Werde aber nichts weiter unternehmen.
> Gruss,
> MVP


schade...


----------



## Sören (2 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Ich wurde auch bis jetzt 1mal von dieser Nummer +49 1377378043, 14.35Uhr, Netz T-Mobile, angeklingelt. Hab natürlich nicht zurück gerufen. Eine E-Mail an die Behörde ist in Arbeit.

MfG Sören


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



Sören schrieb:


> Ich wurde auch bis jetzt 1mal von dieser Nummer +49 1377378043, 14.35Uhr, Netz T-Mobile, angeklingelt. Hab natürlich nicht zurück gerufen. Eine E-Mail an die Behörde ist in Arbeit.
> MfG Sören


Die mail an die Behörde wird in vier Wochen damit beantwortet werden, dass die Nummer zur dtms gehört. Das weisst Du jetzt schon. Trotzdem sollst Du natürlich die Beschwerde schreiben. Sinnvoller noch wäre, was in meiner Signatur so alles empfohlen wird, insbesondere die Anfrage an qm(at)dtms.de - dann erfährst Du wahrscheinlich spätestens am Donnerstag, an wen die Nummer weiter gegeben wurde. Du kannst auch deine Beschwerde an die Bundesnetzagentur unter rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de (mit Deinem namen, Anschrift und Anrufdaten) direkt an Frau S*M* von dtms weiter schicken (Kopie)(qm(at)dtms.de). Vergiss nicht, deinem Wunsch nach Verfolgung des Betruges nach TKG § 67 Abs. 3 zu erwähnen - insbesondere bei der Bnetza.
hi google: 01377378043


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Ich habe am Samstag einen Anruf mit folgender Kennung erhalten: +1377797456. Da ich einige Kunden in den USA habe, dachte ich, daß ein Gespräch von dort eingegangen sei. Ich kannte aber die "377" als Ortsvorwahl nicht und habe den Rückruf auf heute verschoben. Nach Prüfung meiner Kundenliste konnte ich aber die 377 nicht verifizieren und habe mich auf die Suche gemacht und bin in diesem Forum gelandet. Eine Meldung an die Bundesnetzagentur ist schon gemacht. 
Die Frage ist für mich, wie schafft man es statt der korrekten Tel-Nr. ein + vor die Nummer zusetzen. Laut T-Mobile liegt dann entweder ein Softwarefehler im Telefon vor (das Teil ist gerade 2 Monate alt) und der Netzbetreiber hat keinen Einfluß. Es kann also nur eine "Fehlschaltung" sein. Gezielt ist der Ersatz von "0" gegen"+" nicht möglich. Das glaube ich aber nicht (nachdem was ich hier gelesen habe.) Da steckt eine "Manipulation" hinter. 
Nur wer war's?


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

evtl. ein Flüchtigkeitsfehler der "Betr****eiber". Es gab auch schon mal Lockanrufe mit +41 davor...
Mach Dir keine Gedanken, wie es dazu kam - stelle Strafanzeige .
siehe Links in der Signatur


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Von der Nummer +491377378027 
Anruf auf meinem Handy (O2 Netz) am 
02.10.200617:46. 

Dank diesem Forum kein Rückruf!


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Bitte, und jetzt bist Du dran: siehe meine Signatur. Wir machen das hier ja schliesslich nicht zur Gaudi


----------



## wiLLow (2 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

30.09.2006
04:00 Uhr

Anruf von 0137-7378043 auf meine Vodafone D2 Rufnummer.
Zum Glück nicht zurückgerufen, da ich mir soetwas schon gedacht habe.
Mail an die Behörde - done.
Mail an dtms - done.
Anzeige - done. 

Momentaner Status: Abwarten und Tee trinken 

Vielen Dank an euer Thread - hat mir sehr viel geholfen.

Gruß wiLLow


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

bitte ggf hier anmelden, um später mehr Daten weiter zu geben (insbesondere Aktenzeichen oder so, wenn Strafanzeige eingestellt wird)


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Von der Nummer +491377378027
> Anruf auf meinem Handy (O2 Netz) am
> 02.10.200617:46.
> 
> Dank diesem Forum kein Rückruf!



Gleiche Nummer Handy auch O2 um 17:10 leider Rückruftaste gedrückt
da Geschäftshandy
Beschwerde Mail an Regulierungsbehörde gemailt 
Anzeige sobald ich Zeit hab

Schöne Sauerei

Kally


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

vergiss nicht, den Lockanruf zu dokumentieren (Handy fotografieren oder untern scanner legen)


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Habe soeben (2.10.2006 19:06:10 Uhr) einen Anruf von 0137 737 8027 bekommen im D1 Netz (0171 64 *****).
Werde mal versuchen was dagegen zu tun wie hier beschrieben!
Gute Seite! Weiter so!

R.R.


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Anruf am 2.10.2006 um 12:18
auf Geschäftshändy Vodafone 
habe zurückgerufen da ich dachte es sei Kunde (siehe unten

Rufnummer 
+491377378043

habe die Musterstrafanzeige folgendermaßen ergänzt:
Mit dem Kurzanruf sollte mir offensichtlich vorgespiegelt werden, dass mich tatsächlich ein Anrufer mit der Nummer +491377378043 erreichen wollte. Damit sollte ich zum Rückruf auf die teure Rufnummer verleitet, und dem Täter dadurch ein Vermögensvorteil verschafft werden. Dies erfüllt den Tatbestand des (versuchten) Betrugs. Die Nummernauswahl ist dabei so geschickt gemacht, das auf den allen ersten Blick eine 0173… Nummer oder auch 0177… Nummer vermeintlich erkannt wird. Gerade als Firmeninhaber kommt es gelegentlich vor das Kunden anrufen und wieder auflegen. Also ruft man als netter Geschäftsmann den Kunden zurück.  Man erwartet dass sich ein Kunde meldet und möchte gerade seine Begrüßung loslassen, da hört man die Ansage „Ihr Stimme wurde gezählt“. Die Verbindung wird von der Gegenseite sofort getrennt.

mfg
Heinzelmännchen
[.........]


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Oktober 2006)

*+491377378027 O2*

ebenfalls von der Nummer +491377378027
Anruf auf meinem Handy (O2 Netz) am
02.10.2006 18:37 Uhr.
Bundesnetzagentur und dtms angemailt.
Anzeige gebe ich morgen ab.

Gruß David


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

ja doof,
anzeige erst übermorgen.
bnetzag hat morgen sicher auch zu.
die zocken auf jeden fall noch 36 Stunden ab.

gruß david


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Oktober 2006)

*Rechnung nicht bezahlen. aber wie?*

Hallo,
habe gerade beim freundlichen aber unfähigen Kundencenter von O2 angerufen. Da ich Einzugsermächtigung habe buchen die mir den Betrag der 0137er Nummer auf jeden Fall ab. Kann ich da irgendwas machen?
Gruß David


----------



## jupp11 (2 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Rechnung nicht bezahlen. aber wie?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Da ich Einzugsermächtigung habe buchen die mir den Betrag der 0137er Nummer auf jeden Fall ab. Kann ich da irgendwas machen?


O2 darauf hinweisen, dass, falls die BNetzA spurt, Rechnungslegungsverbot bekommen. 
Mit Mitarbeitern von  Hotlines zu diskutieren ist IMHO reine  Energieverschwendung,


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

ja, sehe ich wie jupp11. Lies hier mal, was empfohlen wird (ich verweise erneut auf die links unten) und verfasse lieber eine Strafanzeige/Strafantrag und krieg den Kontakt zu deiner StA raus. Wenn ein rechnungslegungsverbot kommt, wird man es erfahren und dann kannste entsprechend reagieren.

BNetza

Eigentlich der Wahnsinn, die Liste... 
aber kuckt mal genau, wie oft es *kein Rechnungslegungsverbot* gab. Dies nur so am Rande. Gibt es dafür Gründe?


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Hallo zusammen.

Habe heute morgen einen Anruf bekommen und dummerweise zurück gerufen.
Per Band wurde mitgeteilt: "Ihr Anruf wurde gezählt, vielen Dank!"

Netz: Vodafone
Nr.:   01737378027
Zeit:  08:58

Was ist genau zu tun, damit ich nicht das ganze Forum durchsuchen muss.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## technofreak (3 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Was ist genau zu tun, damit ich nicht das ganze Forum durchsuchen muss.


Im Posting vor deinem  steht alles in der Signatur von Aka, einfach mal die Augen aufmachen....


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

+491377378027 an t-mobile 03.10.2006 14:17 Uhr


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Ich auch
+491377378027 an t-mobile 03.10.2006 14:49 Uhr


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

*WAS KANN MAN TUN???
*@0137: hier klicken:http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showt...961#post158961
aktuell: 0137789xxxx anfragen: 080044454 info(at)next-id.de --> ? service(at)talkinworld.com - 0137779: office(at)yaos.ch - 0137737: qm(at)dtms.de - Beschwerde an rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de An Strafanzeige/Strafantrag denken! siehe http://www.dialerschutz.de/0137-handy-lockanruf.php#6
auch http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showt...043#post169043

siehe auch in meiner Signatur unten:


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Oktober 2006)

*Ich bin dumm. Deswegen sind die trotzdem kriminell.*

Lockanruf auf O2:

01377378027

am 03.10.2006 10:02

Sah für mich aus wie 0173...Mist.


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

*WAS KANN MAN TUN???
*@0137: hier klicken:http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showt...961#post158961
aktuell: 0137789xxxx anfragen: 080044454 info(at)next-id.de --> ? service(at)talkinworld.com - 0137779: office(at)yaos.ch - 0137737: qm(at)dtms.de - Beschwerde an rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de An Strafanzeige/Strafantrag denken! siehe http://www.dialerschutz.de/0137-handy-lockanruf.php#6
auch http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showt...043#post169043

siehe auch in meiner Signatur unten:


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Lockanruf von 01377890497 auf simyo (E-Plus), schon am 30.09.2006, 13:47 Uhr.

Rückruf hat 1,06 Euro gekostet, wiederbekommen kann ich wohl vergessen, weil prepaid :-(


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Lockanruf von 01377890497 auf simyo (E-Plus), schon am 30.09.2006, 13:47 Uhr.
> 
> Rückruf hat 1,06 Euro gekostet, wiederbekommen kann ich wohl vergessen, weil prepaid :-(


vielleicht ist Dein Anbieter kulant - frag mal ausdrücklich bei der Bundesnetzagentur, was Du da machen kannst. Falls man Dir mitteilt, dass man nichts machen kann, wäre das dann nicht legale Geldwäsche? Müssten nicht die Anbieter von Prepaidkarten Mechanismen haben, wie man das verhindern kann? Immerhin haben ja die Telcos den Mehrwertschrott erfunden - und nicht die Kunden.

Und: was man tun kann, steht hier alle paar Beiträge, zB über und unter deinem Beitrag - oder unter jedem meiner Beiträge - also klick Dich schalu, wo Du willst


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

+491377378027 an t-mobile 03.10.2006 18.17Uhr


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

+1377378027 Vodafone 20:55
Ich kann nur sagen die von Vodafone sind echt unfreundlich


----------



## Reducal (3 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ...sind echt unfreundlich


Für Endkunden sind sie das alle, das scheint nach Promotion und Vertrag deren Hauptgeschäft zu sein. Ahnungslosigkeit verleumden sie auf Nachfrage aber davon sind sie in echt zugeschis....


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Oktober 2006)

*Aw: 0137*

03.10.2006 21:40
netz: vodafone
spam- nr. 0137 737 8027


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

dto heute  14:40  0137 73 78 027
zurückgerufen - dumm, Bundesnetzagentur angeschrieben


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Oktober 2006)

*leider reingefallen....+491377378027*

hi ich bin heute leider reingefallen....+491377378027
habe einen O2 vetrag...
werde morgen meldung bei den stellen machen...


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

heute, 04.10.2006, 09.33 Uhr 
vodafone
mehrwertdienst: 01377378027
"ihr anruf wurde gezählt"

beschwerde per musterbrief an netzagentur ist raus. 
vorsorglicher einspruch gegen das inkasso bei vodafone ebenfalls


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (4 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> heute, 04.10.2006, 09.33 Uhr
> vodafone
> mehrwertdienst: 01377378027
> "ihr anruf wurde gezählt"
> ...



Da fehlt noch was:

Die  Strafanzeige  per Brief oder Fax bei der zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft!


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



JohnnyBGoode schrieb:


> Da fehlt noch was:
> 
> Die  Strafanzeige  per Brief oder Fax bei der zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft!



jo, vergessen, ich schreib grad


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (4 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> jo, vergessen, ich schreib grad



Text kann man ja bequem rüberkopieren ins eigene Textverarbeitungsprogramm und nur noch die eigenen Daten entsprechend ergänzen.

Dann unterschreiben und ab die Post (bzw. Fax).

Nach ca. "kurzen" 2 Monaten dürfte es dann mal ein Aktenzeichen geben und ein Hinweis, dass die Anzeige eingetroffen ist und geprüft wird. Außerdem wird der Name des verantwortlichen Staatsanwalts mitgeteilt.

Bis dahin sind die "Schweizer" Pinger wohl schon in Tschechien oder die "Litauer" in Italien oder umgekehrt!


----------



## Marita (4 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Mein Sohn hatte gestern ein Anruf von 01377378027, es hat nur zweimal gekingelt. Ohne auf die Nummer zu achten, denn er dachte es sei die Freundin rief er zurück, es kam eine Bandansage: " Ihre Bestellung ist aufgenommen".
Auf mein anraten in rief er seinen Handyanbieter D1 an und meldete den Vorfall.
Die nahmen es auf und sagten Ihm er muß nichts weiter tun!!
Stimmt das, denn wenn ich hier lese, Strafantrag und noch anderen Stellen melden, was soll er tun?!?!
Marita


----------



## Captain Picard (4 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



Marita schrieb:


> Die nahmen es auf und sagten Ihm er muß nichts weiter tun!!


na klar, er muß nichts tun, dann bucht D1 ab und die Sache ist für T-Mobile  gegessen.
Nach meinen persönlichen Erfahrungen reagiert der rosa Riese nur auf massiven Druck.
Von allein geschieht bei denen nichts. Hotlines versprechen das Blaue vom Himmel runter.


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Nummer: +491377378027
Datum 3.10.2006 10:12 Uhr
Netz: o2


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

+491377378043
01377378043
0137 737 8043
0137 7378043

Auskunft von DTMS: weiter vermietet an 
Crystal Medialog

weitere Anfragen an:
vertrieb(at)cm*l.de
(aus Filtergründen musste ein d mit * ersetzt werden)

Crystal ist treuer dtms-Kunde und schon 2004 hat S*M* ihr Bedauern ausgedrückt, dass die deren Nummern für unerlaubte Werbng verwenden.

Arme Frau S*M*...

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=48652#post48652


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

*Betroffene der letzten Pingwelle 01377378043 oder 01377378027 sollen dringend Anzeige erstatten und sich hier anmelden.*
Ich hoffe, dass hier mehrere Fälle zusammen gelegt werden können.


----------



## treas (4 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

hallo zusammen,

habe einen lockruf erhalten 

am 04.10.06
um 09:22 h
von +491377378027

mein netz ist vodafone


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

*Bitte folgendes tun:

1. Hier anmelden, damit man Euch hier zuordnen kann

2. Die Massnahmen ergreifen, die hier gebetsmühlenartig wiederholt werden:
*
Beschwerden an rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de und an den ersten Nummerninhaber (hier: qm(at)dtms.de) sowie an den (im Moment bzgl. der 01377378027 noch mutmasslichen) zweiten Nummerninhaber: vertrieb(at)cm*l.de (der Stern ist ein d)
In diesen drei mails mitteilen, wann mit welcher Nummer gepingt wurde und dazu auffordern, die Nummer zu sperren, die Verantwortlichen zu nennen, weitere Nummern der Verantwortlichen zu nennen und (dies gilt der Bundesnetzagentur) Massnahmen nach TKG §67 Abs. e zu ergreifen (es reicht prinzipiell eine mail, die man an alle drei schickt)
Lockanruf dokumentieren (Foto oder scan vom handy)
Strafanzeige/Strafantrag stellen (zur grössten Not per mail)
Aktenzeichen hier per PN bekannt geben, sobald man es hat
Weiteres steht, zum hunderttausendsten Mal, in meiner Signatur

@0137: hier klicken:http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showt...961#post158961
aktuell: 0137789xxxx anfragen: 080044454 info(at)next-id.de --> ? service(at)talkinworld.com - 0137779: office(at)yaos.ch - 0137737: qm(at)dtms.de - Beschwerde an rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de An Strafanzeige/Strafantrag denken! siehehttp://www.dialerschutz.de/0137-handy-lockanruf.php#6
auch http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showt...043#post169043


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (5 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> +491377378043
> 01377378043
> 0137 737 8043
> 0137 7378043
> ...



Die heutige Antwort:



			
				Crystal Medialog schrieb:
			
		

> Betreff Servicerufnummer: 0137-7378043
> 
> in Bezugnahme auf Ihr Schreiben zu o.g. Referenz teilen wir Ihnen mit, dass die Servicerufnummer zwischenzeitlich deaktiviert worden ist.
> 
> ...


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

3.10.2006 auf Vodavone prepaid um 12.14uhr
Netzagentur benachrichtigt


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Hallo Betroffene und Geschädigte !!!!!!!!
Hatte heute auch eine Rückrufanzeige auf meinem Handy:
!!!!!!!!!!!!!! +491377378027 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Da mir dies unbekannt, bin ich leider darauf reingefallen.
Werde jetzt schnellstmöglich zur Staatsanwaltschaft laufen
und auch überall darauf hinweisen.
Mein Netz: T-Mobile


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo Betroffene und Geschädigte !!!!!!!!
> Hatte heute auch eine Rückrufanzeige auf meinem Handy:
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!! +491377378027 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Da mir dies unbekannt, bin ich leider darauf reingefallen.
> ...


Mach dich darauf gefasst, dass man Dich belächelt. Um vorbereitet zu sein, lese in den Links, die in meiner Signatur stehen. Und gib dem Staatsanwalt gerne auch Links hierher mit. Falls der StA Unterstützung braucht, oder so...


----------



## Caddy24 (5 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Anruf von +491377378027
Am 02.10.06  21:38
Netz D1

...habe zurückgerufen...  :-(


----------



## it-franky (5 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Ich hatte bisher noch keine Strafanzeige gemacht/machen müssen.


zu dem Zeitpunkt noch Unregistriert schrieb:


> ...Was kommt bei einer Strafanzeige auf mich zu?


Abzocke kann ich jedoch nicht vertragen. Deshalb habe mich an die sehr brauchbaren Hinweise in diesem Forum gehalten und mich in das "Abenteuer" gestürzt. 


Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Bitte folgendes tun:


Um mögliche Hemmungen abzubauen, könnte hier ja mal jemand seine Erfahrungen mit Strafanzeigen schildern.

MfG - Franky


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (5 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



it-franky schrieb:


> Um mögliche Hemmungen abzubauen, könnte hier ja mal jemand seine Erfahrungen mit Strafanzeigen schildern.



Nach ca. 4 bis 8 Wochen erhält man Bestätigung, dass die Strafanzeige einging und bearbeitet wird; ein Aktenzeichen sowie der Name des sachbearbeitenden Staatsanwaltes wird mitgeteilt.

Zu weiteren Erkenntnissen sollte man hier keine Stellung nehmen, denn die betreffenden Personen, um die es dabei gehen könnte, lesen gerne mit.......


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass eine Strafanzeige bei einem fähigen StA landet, ist sehr gering und daher widerspreche ich der Ansicht, dass viele Strafanzeigen die Ermittlungen behindern. Man muss erst einmal ermittlungswillige StA finden, die posten ja nicht hier im Forum und sagen "ich will da was machen"...

Ansonsten gilt dazu: :stumm:

Eine Strafanzeige per e-mail ist easy, geht schnell und die Tatsache, dass sie als e-mail-Anzeige evtl. nicht so gut bearbeitet wird, würde dadurch meines Erachtens mehr als wett gemacht werden, dass eine solche Anzeige inkl. scan/Foto vom Display in weniger als 30 Minuten zu erledigen wäre.

Das ist ein Aufwand, den hier doch einige auf sich nehmen. Daher stehen in meiner Signatur links, wo man die e-mail-Adressen von Staatsanwaltschaften findet.

*Bitte bei Strafanzeigen darauf hinweisen, dass die Bundesnetzagentur Beschwerden sammelt und daher für die Staatsanwälte als Quelle für weitere Geschädigte dienen kann!

Wenn die Bundesnetzagentur nicht von sich aus auf die StA zugeht, muss man den StA wenigstens den Tipp geben, wo Infos liegen.


*


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Am 4.10.06 hab ich auch nen Anruf bekommen. Hat einmal geklingelt. Die Nummer lautet +491377378027. Mein Netz ist o2.


----------



## Insider (5 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Eine Strafanzeige per e-mail ist easy, geht schnell und die Tatsache, dass sie als e-mail-Anzeige evtl. nicht so gut bearbeitet wird, würde dadurch meines Erachtens mehr als wett gemacht werden, dass eine solche Anzeige inkl. scan/Foto vom Display in weniger als 30 Minuten zu erledigen wäre.


Denke bei deiner Empfehlung daran, dass man bei Onlineanzeigen i. d. R. keine Anhänge hinzufügen kann. Außerdem braucht es unbedingt einen Schaden (also eine Rechnung des Telefonproviders mit ausgewiesener Einzelverbindung), auch wenn bereits der Versuch strafbar wäre [theoretisch]. In Bayern werden Onlineanzeigen dieser Art übrigens nicht bearbeitet, Bayern nimmt am Projekt _Onlinewache_ nicht teil.


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

[gemotze editiert]
Ich schreibe nicht von einer Onlineanzeige, sondern von einer Anzeige *direkt bei der Staatsanwaltschaft* und zwar per e-mail. Dann klappt's auch mit den Anhängen.



> Für alle Betroffenen gilt darüber hinaus (!!!):
> Strafanzeige stellen (kurze Beschreibung des Vorgangs, evtl. Foto vom Display)
> Kontaktadressen der Staatsanwaltschaften:
> http://www.justizadressen.nrw.de/og.php
> http://www.bmj.bund.de/media/archive/1197.pdf


Es klappt nicht immer, aber oft haben Staatsanwaltschaften e-mail

hier den Ort eingeben, um die zuständige StA rauszufinden:
http://www.justizadressen.nrw.de/og.php
(z.B.: Buxtehude)

klappt wie gesagt nicht überall - wenn es keine StA mit e-mail-Adresse gibt, muss man entweder an übergeordnete Stellen mailen (in Bayern zB Justizministerium) . Das kann zu Verzögerungen im Bereich von Tagen führen (Erfahrungswert) , die nicht ins Gewicht fallen ggü. Verzögerungen von Wochen durch StA, die  --- [edit: :stumm: ] --- (Erfahrungswert)

Bessere Idee? Her damit! 


> Außerdem braucht es unbedingt einen Schaden (also eine Rechnung des Telefonproviders mit ausgewiesener Einzelverbindung)


 Das glaube ich einfach nicht! Ein belegter Pinganruf muss reichen, da bei §263 der Versuch strafbar ist.


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

servus, habbe auch einen anruf bekommen von 01377378027

am 03,10,06 um 22,29 uhr


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

+1377890457
06.10.2006
Next ID technologies GmbH


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> +1377890457
> 06.10.2006
> Next ID technologies GmbH


Ruf an! Kostenlos unter 08004445454 (sorry)  und teile uns mit, ob es wieder über die "Talkin World" auf die Reise geht... Der Rest der Handlungsmöglichkeiten steht hier beschrieben. Nichts tun ist auch eine Möglichkeit, wie eigentlich immer die schlechteste...

Antwort: Talkin World - lächerlicherweise teilte man mir mit, dass die Rechtsabteilung bereits die Angelegenheit bearbeitet. Ja seit wann denn? Mit welchem Ergebnis? Offenbar rechnet es sich für Next-ID fka Talkline-ID und heute freenet, den "Imageverlust" hinzunehmen. Anders kann man sich das nicht erklären, dass seit Jahren ständig Nummern vermietet werden *oh weh, welch böse Welt* an die gleichen Personen, die dann *völlig überraschend * und *oh weh, welch böse Welt* nichts anderes tun, als die Gelddruckerlein an Hinz und Kunz in Wasweisichstan weiter zu geben. zum Wohle jedes einzelnen Gliedes der Vermietungskette. Und die Bundesnetzagentur ist *oh weh, welch böse Welt* überfordert, ratlos, passiv.
Unfassbar.

Ach ja:
gl(at)talkinworld.de - aber: ok, ich ruf schon an...
0137lesezeichen01377890457


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

:stumm:
Die Firma "Talkin World" teilte mit, dass Anfragen bzgl. der 0137789xxxx per e-mail oder FAX zu erfolgen haben, "um Zahlendreher zu vermeiden". Das finde ich sehr vernünftig, dann können ja auch keine Missverständnisse entstehen, was die Schreibweisen der Firmen angeht. Nicht wahr?
Allmächt, was für a Gwärch...


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (6 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> +1377890457
> 06.10.2006
> Next ID technologies GmbH



Ob das wieder zu einer "Wittenberger Gemeinschaftsarbeit" ausartet? Mit Fühlern in ein kleines Land an der Ostsee?:lol:


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Ich sag dazu nicht mehr viel. Sollen sich die Staatsanwälte drum kümmern (wie heisst das eigentlich auf Spanisch?), dafür werden sie ja schliesslich bezahlt


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (6 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> (wie heisst das eigentlich auf Spanisch?), dafür werden sie ja schliesslich bezahlt



Staatsanwaltschaft=fiscalía=fiscalia


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

und wie sagt man's in Litauen?


> zumindest für die
> 01377893002 0137 7893002 +491377893002
> 01377893011 0137 7893011 +491377893011
> Laura S*, Nidos Straße 54-56, LT-92130 Klaipeda




Nidos g. 93190 [?]  Klaipėda
Nidos gatve 93190 Klaipėda
[möglicherweise ist 92130 eine niedrigere/andere Hausnummer, Anfrage in Klaipėda ist noch nicht beantwortet]


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (6 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> und wie sagt man's in Litauen?



Hab nur das gefunden: Polizei            =         policija 
                               Rechtsanwalt  =         advokatas   
                              Pingvorwahl 0137 =     kodas 0137
                              Gefängnis, das =	      kalėjimas
:lol:


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Mit policija habe ich schon Kontakt, aber ich schrieb "police" 
http://www.cyberpolice.lt/index.asp?DL=E&TopicID=2
Schön, dass man am Freitagabend hier off topic plaudern kann. Ein ruhiges Wochenende?
[edit: Na, die sind aber fix in Vilnius. Und hilfsbereit. Jaja, die "Brücke Osteuropa" beginnt im Kleinen, nicht wahr, Herr L*?]


----------



## 0137-Rückrufer (6 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

ZUM BEITRAG:


Unregistriert schrieb:


> heute, 04.10.2006, 09.33 Uhr
> vodafone
> mehrwertdienst: 01377378027
> "ihr anruf wurde gezählt"
> ...



HIER: VODAFONE

Schriftliche Vodafone-Reaktion in ähnlicher Sache - Rückruf auf Lockanruf über Prepaid-Karte:

"Sogenannte Dialer können in großer Menge theroetisch existierende Vodafone-D2-Nummern anwählen ...
..Vodafone D2 ist seiner Verpflichtung des Datenschutzes in jedem Fall nachgekommen und ist nicht berechtigt, gegen diese Vorgehensweise anzugehen. Reklamationen können nur an den Anbieter der Nummer gerichtet werden, nicht an den Netzbetreiber. ... Aussagen zu einer möglichen strafrechtlichen Verfolgung des Anbieters können von Vodafone D2 nicht getroffen werden. Vodafone stellt lediglich das Netz zur Verfügung.
..."
Soweit die Sachinformation ohne persönliche oder juristische Bewertungsanmaßung.


----------



## jupp11 (6 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Siehe meine Signatur , was haben 0137er Ping Anrufe mit Dialern zu tun? 
Wo stammt denn dieser Unfug her? 

j.


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Betriebsblind? 
Dialer = Software, die wählt
Dialer (im engeren Sinne): Das, was hier beackert wird


> Sogenannte Dialer können in großer Menge theroetisch existierende Vodafone-D2-Nummern anwählen


 Spekuliert Vodafone oder ist das gesicherte Erkenntnis?


> Vodafone stellt lediglich das Netz zur Verfügung.


 Quasi wie ein p2p-Netzwerk-Anbieter, der die Plattform für (auch illegale) Downloads anbietet? Na, den Rest schreibe ich jetzt mal nicht 
"all animals are equal, but..."


----------



## jupp11 (6 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

so kann man das auch sehen , ich anerkenne:   Vodafone  kennt sich bestens aus ...

j.


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Heute, Freitag 06.10.2006, 19.14Uhr "Entgangener Anruf" auf T-Mobile Handy
von +491377378051, dies war bereits der 4. oder 5. Anruf dieses Jahr, meistens kamen sie mitten in der Nacht. Am Anfang habe ich jedes Mal zurückgerufen, da dieses Handy für unseren Firmen-Notdienst immer eingeschaltet sein muß (teurer Service!). Endlich habe ich in diesem Forum ein Beschwerdeschreiben an die Bundesnetzagentur gefunden, wird gleich ausgefüllt.
Gruß aus Leipzig.


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Mach doch mal, wenn Du nachts nicht schlafen kannst, eine Strafanzeige...
Und zur Nummer: wurde von dtms vermietet an ??? - wahrscheinlich via Crystal (in die Slowakei?)
Frage mal die Frau M*:
qm(at)dtms.de

ansonsten: lies Dich durch meine Signatur


----------



## Rico (7 Oktober 2006)

*Rückruf Provozieren auf Teure Nummer +491377378051*

erhalte Anrufe von der Nummer +491377378051 die lassen es nur einmal klingeln, die wollen das man zurückruft - Anruf verpasst - 0137 73 78 0 51- das kann teuer werden 01377378051.
wurde schon jemand von der gleichen nummer belästigt ?
Grüße Rico


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Ich habe gerade um 16:50 einen von der Nummer 01377890461 bekommen!

Mein Netz ist Vodafone!


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Anruf von 0137 737 80
am 7.10.2006 um 11:34
im Netz von O2


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade um 16:50 einen von der Nummer 01377890461 bekommen!Mein Netz ist Vodafone!


weitere Infos wahrscheinlich von gl(at)talkinworld.de ([email protected] falls Info falsch)
0137lesezeichen01377890461


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

6.10.2006 22:44 Anruf von 01377378051
Netz O2


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> 6.10.2006 22:44 Anruf von 01377378051
> Netz O2


@0137 http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=158961#post158961
0137737: qm(at)dtms.de --> vertrieb(at)cm dl.de 0137789xxxx --> 08004445454 info(at)next-id.de 0137779: office(at)yaos.ch - - Beschwerde an rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de An Strafanzeige/Strafantrag denken! siehehttp://www.dialerschutz.de/0137-handy-lockanruf.php#6
auch http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showt...043#post169043


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

+49 137 737 8051 am 7. Okt. 2006 15:32

+49 137 737 8043 am 30. Sept. 2006 11:22

beide auf prepaid O2


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> +49 137 737 8051 am 7. Okt. 2006 15:32
> +49 137 737 8043 am 30. Sept. 2006 11:22
> beide auf prepaid O2



@0137 http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=158961#post158961
0137737: qm(at)dtms.de --> vertrieb(at)cm dl.de 
Beschwerde an rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de 
*
An Strafanzeige/Strafantrag denken! *(Anruf dokumentieren!)
siehe http://www.dialerschutz.de/0137-handy-lockanruf.php#6
auch http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showt...043#post169043


wenn Du nicht den Täter findest, ist dein Geld weg. Zwar kann die BNetza ein Inkassoverbot verhängen, nur ist dein geld wahrscheinlich trotzdem weg. Wer soll es zurück zahlen? Das ist zwar imho "faktisch" Geldwäsche, aber: na und? Glaubst Du, das interessiert in Deutschland jemand? 

mach doch 'n paar Sachen, die hier empfohlen werden, damit die Frau SM und der Herr GL weiterhin über unseren Aktionismus hier lachen können. Zur Party auf Malle schicken die Firmen ja andere (im Falle SM) oder ist man unerwünscht (andere)
*ätsch*


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

0137 7378051 07.10.2006 23:00 Eplus


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Hi!

Ich bekam gerade einen Lockanruf von der Nr. 01377890461.
Netz: O2. 
Zeit: 22:33 (am 07.10.06)

Habe nicht zurückgerufen, weil misstrauisch. Stattdessen ge-google-t und diese Seiten gefunden. Gut, dass es sie gibt!!!!!
Beschwerde hab ich zur Bundesnetzagentur gefaxt.

Viele Grüße,
R.


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Hi,

Hab am 07.10.2006 um 23:08 von der Nummer 0137/7378051 nen einmaligen Anruf bekommen.
Mein Netz ist E-Plus.


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Hallo zusammen,

Bekam heute nacht gegen 4 auch nen Anruf von der 01377890461
Netz: O2

Ich hab schlaftrunken zurueckgerufen : /
Werd' die Zahlung verweigern und Strafanzeige stellen.


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

hab auch nen lockanruf bekommen, auch leider zurückgerufen, 

nummer : +491377378051


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Habe heute um 13:23h ebenfalls unter dieser Nummer *(0137 737 80 51)* einen Lockanruf erhalten.


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Lockanruf am 08.10.2006, 11:06 Uhr
Nummer: +49137789046
Mein Anbieter: O2


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Habe heute um 13:23h ebenfalls unter dieser Nummer *(0137 737 80 51)* einen Lockanruf erhalten.



Ich auch...
Aber hab nicht angerufen.

Am 6.10. um 19.18 Uhr


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

08/10/06 Uhrzeit 14:18h
Lockanruf: +491377890468


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Hallo und danke!

Gerade habe ich zum x-ten Male einen Anruf mit nur einmaligem Klingeln erhalten. Das geht schon über ein Jahr so. Natürliche Vorsicht hat mich davor bewahrt zurückzurufen.
Jetzt habe ich nach den Nummern gegoogelt und kam auf dieses Forum.
Brav habe ich schon eine Email an dtms und bnetza losgeschickt.

Diesmal war es die Nummer 01377378051.

Viele Grüße
eine gewöhnliche Userin


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

08.10.06 - 11:03
0137 - 7378051
an D1

da ich das Handy sowieso in der hand hatte, konnte ich den anruf sogar annehmen - dauer 1 sek - kein ton.

hab dann dummerweise 2 mal zurückgerufen.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (8 Oktober 2006)

*Nun, hier auch ...*

Beworbene Rufnummer: 0137 7378051
Datum/Uhrzeit: Sonntag, den 8.10.2006 um 15:41 Uhr
Mein Telefonnetz: ePlus

Durchgeführte Aktionen:
*Beweissicherung:* Telefondisplay gescannt
*Fax an Bundesnetzagentur:* erledigt
*Fax an DTMS:* erledigt
*Anzeige an Staatsanwaltschaft:* fertig, ich habe Mainz ausgewählt, da DTMS in Mainz sitzt. Den Brief werfe ich erst heute Abend ein, daher kann ich ihn noch abändern.

Nebelwolf


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Rufnummer: 0137 7378051
Zeit: 7.10.  20.35 Uhr
Zum Glück nicht zurück gerufen, erst gegoogelt und dieses Forum gefunden.


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Bin auch gerade angerufen worden.

Netz: O2 (Vertragskunde)
Nummer: +491377378051

am 08.10.2006 um 17:21


----------



## Marco (8 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Um 17:19Uhr Lockanruf von +491377890468 auf D2 Nummer bekommen. Das ist jetzt das 2. mal, was ich von den ******** (zensiert) innerhalb von einem Monat belästigt wurde. Wenn ich ermittelt habe, wer der Störer ist, wird zum Rundumschlag ausgeholt.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

08 Okt 17:11 +491377378051

Gott sei Dank gibt es den gesunden Menschenverstand, Google und dieses Forum


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (8 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



Marco schrieb:


> Lockanruf von +491377890468 auf D2 Nummer bekommen. Wenn ich ermittelt habe, wer der Störer ist, wird zum Rundumschlag ausgeholt.



Der letztverantwortliche Störer sitzt in deinem Fall wohl in der Slowakei oder in Litauen evtl. auf Umwegen über Wittenberg 1 / Wittenberg 2 / und werweißnochüberwen. Der Hauptmieter nennt diese Ping-Anrufe "Anrufer-Werbung".

Hauptmieter: 0137 789xxxxxx zugeteilt an Next ID technolgies GmbH (NEXT ID, ein Unternehmen der freenet.de Gruppe), Willy-Brandt-Allee 20, 53113 Bonn.

Vorgang an BNetzA melden, Vordruck hier: http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/media/archive/5574.pdf

Strafanzeige bei der zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft stellen.
Musterschreiben hier: http://www.dialerschutz.de/0137-handy-lockanruf.php#6


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



JohnnyBGoode schrieb:


> Der Hauptmieter nennt diese Ping-Anrufe "Anrufer-Werbung".



treffende Bezeichnung, es werden Anrufer geworben.... (völlig wertfrei)


----------



## Marco (8 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



JohnnyBGoode schrieb:


> Hauptmieter: 0137 789xxxxxx zugeteilt an Next ID technolgies GmbH (NEXT ID, ein Unternehmen der freenet.de Gruppe), Willy-Brandt-Allee 20, 53113 Bonn.



Next-Id reicht mir schon. diese Firma hat bei soetwas auch schon eine grosse Krankenakte.

Gruß Marco


----------



## dvill (8 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



JohnnyBGoode schrieb:


> Der Hauptmieter nennt diese Ping-Anrufe "Anrufer-Werbung".


Das ist doch klasse.

In der Werbung muss für die Neppnummern immer zwingend der Preis kommuniziert werden. Wenn der Preis fehlt, sollte es doch zusätzliche Möglichkeiten geben, mal eine Werbepause einlegen zu lassen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Bekomme WÖCHENDLICH mehrere anrufe!

+491377378051
+491377378043
usw.

Langsam nervt da !


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Gott sei Dank gibt es den gesunden Menschenverstand


und was sagt der gesunde Menschenverstand? Wenn das Betrug ist, muss es in einem Rechtsstaat verfolgt werden. Voraussetzung: Strafantrag/Strafanzeigen durch alle Betroffenen... Ich träum davon manchmal  (erstzweise kann man von einer BNetza träumen, die tut, was sie kann)
0137lesezeichen01377890468 oben


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Lockanruf am 08.10.06 um 14:38

Nr. +491377378051


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

am 08.10.2006 um 18:44 Uhr von +491377378051
am 01.10.2006 um 16:11 Uhr von +491377378043
am 23.09.2006 um 17:56 Uhr von +491377890430


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Lockanruf am 8.10.2006 um 0:36 Uhr:
Name unbekannt, Nummer 01377890461.
Ich habe nicht zurückgerufen. 

Vielen Dank für die Infos hier!


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Lockanruf am 8.10.2006 um 0:36 Uhr:
> Name unbekannt, Nummer 01377890461.
> Ich habe nicht zurückgerufen.
> Vielen Dank für die Infos hier!


Dem Mitverdiener am diesem betrug ist das, was wir hier tun [Zitat]ganz egal[Zitat Ende]. Wenn es Dir nicht egal ist, opfere ein wenig Deiner Zeit und schreibe drei Beschwerdemails: wie in meiner Signatur empfohlen.

Und, Herr (G*)L* in W*: Es ist mir im übrigen ganz egal, was ihnen egal ist - was legal ist und nicht sollte Sie dann doch interessieren...
0137lesezeichen01377890461
0137lesezeichen0137789xxxx


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

+491377890468
2006-10-08T19:48
Nicht zurueckgerufen.


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

anruf von 01377378051 am 08.10.06 um 20:29
Netz T mobile


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

*STRAFANTRAG/STRAFANZEIGE
bitte
*


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> +49 137 737 8051 am 7. Okt. 2006 15:32
> 
> +49 137 737 8043 am 30. Sept. 2006 11:22
> 
> beide auf prepaid O2



auchich habe soeben einen Lockanruf von Nr.: +49 137 737 8051 erhalten!
auf meinen Rückrufkam nur die Computerstimme "danke ihr Aruf wurde gezählt"
was bedeutet dieses in der Konsequenz?
Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

wurde auch angrufen von +491377378051 hab nicht zurück gerufen .... keine ahung was oder wer das ist ..hmm


----------



## missy2 (8 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

Hatte heute  8.10.2006 um 14 :33 h einen Anruf der Nummer 01377378051
Habe den Anruf nicht entgegengenommen da mir die Numme schleiderhaft vorka und ich bereits davon gehört habe.

Ach ja hab nen E-Plus Vertrag

Gruss
missy2


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

wer oder was? Ein Betrüger! 
Wünschenswert wäre ein Umgang wie hier:


> Beworbene Rufnummer: 0137 7378051
> Datum/Uhrzeit: Sonntag, den 8.10.2006 um 15:41 Uhr
> Mein Telefonnetz: ePlus
> 
> ...



Mehr als hier täglich mehrfach dasselbe zu posten können *wir* nicht machen - Der Rest liegt an den ganzen Unregistrierten und deren bereitschaft zu minimalem Einsatz...

lies hier:

@0137 http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=158961#post158961
Hier erfährst Du, an wen die Firma DTMS weiter vermietet hat:
0137737: qm(at)dtms.de 

wahrscheinlich an die hier:
--> vertrieb(at)cm dl.de 

von denen wird Dir dann eine weitere Firma genannt.

Das kannst Du aber evtl. weglassen und Dich auf die Beschwerde bei der Bundesntzagentur sowie auf Strafanzeige/Strafantrag beschränken. Der Rest läuft ja schon, da die gleiche Nummer schon mehrfach aufgetaucht ist

Beschwerde-e-mail-Adresse:
rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de 

Mustertext für Strafanzeige:
siehe http://www.dialerschutz.de/0137-handy-lockanruf.php#6

dazu auch beachten:
auch http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=43562


----------



## djobi (8 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

hatte auch gerade den zweiten Anruf von 0137/7378051
bin nicht drangegangen, finds aber sehr ärgerlich
Netz O2


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*



djobi schrieb:


> hatte auch gerade den zweiten Anruf von 0137/7378051
> bin nicht drangegangen, finds aber sehr ärgerlich
> Netz O2


dann tu doch bitte was (siehe posting zuvor... Während des Verfassens des postings über Dir kamen drei Meldungen! Und die Erfahrung lehrt, dass nur ca. jeder ~500. Betroffene hier landet!

Wenn man diesen Betrug weiterhin laufen lassen will: Einfach nichts tun. 


> Was kann ich als Opfer eines Lockanrufs unternehmen?
> Die schlechteste Lösung ist zweifellos, gar nichts zu unternehmen.


http://www.dialerschutz.de/0137-handy-lockanruf.php#5


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

8.11.2006 11:04Uhr Anruf von 01377378051 - leider zurückgerufen 
Netz O2.


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> 8.11.2006 11:04Uhr Anruf von 01377378051 - leider zurückgerufen
> Netz O2.


dokumentieren und: Strafantrag/Strafanzeige. Geld zurück evtl. mit Hilfe der Bundesnetzagentur.


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

08.10 22:21 Uhr Anruf von 0137-7378051. O2-Netz. Hab auch leider zurückgerufen. Eine Frauenstimme saget etwas wie: "Ihr Anruf wurde registriert" und legte dann auf. Mit wieviel muß ich jetzt rechnen? Bringt eine Anzeige da was?


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> 08.10 22:21 Uhr Anruf von 0137-7378051. O2-Netz. Hab auch leider zurückgerufen. Eine Frauenstimme saget etwas wie: "Ihr Anruf wurde registriert" und legte dann auf. Mit wieviel muß ich jetzt rechnen? Bringt eine Anzeige da was?


kostet max ~2 Euro. 
Weiteres zum Thema Strafanzeige steht in den links in meiner Signatur (unten). Es gibt Leute, die haben Strafanzeigen gestellt. manchmal mit einem gewissen Erfolg, manchmal nicht. Wenn Du es machst, dokumentier den Anruf und wenn Du ein Aktenzeichen hast, teile es mit. Dann wird man's ja sehen...
Lies mal hier:
"0137-Betrug: Kripo ermittelt Tatverdächtige"
Ich weiss positiv von Ermittlungen bzgl. solcher Nummern, aber: :stumm:


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Hab am 07.10.2006 um 23:08 von der Nummer 0137/7378051 nen einmaligen Anruf bekommen.
> Mein Netz ist E-Plus.



Von der selben Nummer wurde ich auch gerade angerufen.
Zeit: 22:43
Netz: E-Plus


----------



## cicojaka (8 Oktober 2006)

*0137-7378051*

betrifft: Ping-Betrug 01377378051 Lockanruf



> In der Vergangenheit vorgekommene Missbräuche durch Lockanrufe oder –meldungen unter Vorspiegelung falscher Tatsachen sind nicht durch spezielle Regelungen für die Nummernverwendung zu bekämpfen, sondern *durch
> eine konsequente Anwendung bestehender strafrechtlicher Vorschriften (Betrug).*


(BITKOM)

Voraussetzung ist, dass die vielen Unregistrierten hier Strafanzeige/Strafantrag stellen. Sei bitte einer von denen! Danke.
Nütze die Links, die hier gebetsmühlenartig wiederholt werden. Der Aufwand für eine Strafanzeige/Strafantrag ist nicht groß -  am besten direkt bei der zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft und mit dem Hinweis darauf, dass es sich um ein *Massenphänomen* und dass bei der Bundesnetzagentur Beschwerden zu den Vorfällen gesammelt werden und abgefragt werden können.


----------



## bauernfänger (8 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*



cicojaka schrieb:


> Voraussetzung ist, dass die vielen Unregistrierten hier Strafanzeige/Strafantrag stellen.


:dafuer:


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

guten abend....

wurde heute um 23:46 angerufen(einmal klingeln lassen, dummerweise zurückgerufen....tonband dran "ihre stimme wurde gezählt", verbindung wieder getrennt) vodafone handy
nr. +491377890468

e-mail an die bundesnetzagentru geschrieben....

so was unverschämtes.........tz

grüsse


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

Hi,
heute am 09.10.2006 um 00:17 Uhr erhielt mein Sohn   einen Anruf von der Nr. 01377890468 die er leider darufhin zurückrief. Netzbettreiber ist Vodafone.


Gruss.


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

Hallo,

habe heute 09.10.2006 von folgender Nummer einen Anruf bekommen:

0137 7378051

Weiß einer, was solche Lockanrufe kosten können ?

Gruß
f.uchur


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

Bis 2,00 EUR bei 0137XXX Nummern


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

Nummer: 01377378051
Datum: 08.10.2006
Zeit: 21:57
eigenes Netz: E-Plus


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (9 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Weiß einer, was solche Lockanrufe kosten können ?



Wurde hier bereits mehrfach genannt: Bis zu 2 Euronen!

Also, Strafanzeige bei der Staatsanwaltschaft wegen bandenmäßigen Betruges erstatten. Link zu Musterbrief und Vordruck für Anzeige bei BNetzA hier:

http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/media/archive/5574.pdf
http://www.dialerschutz.de/0137-handy-lockanruf.php#6

Seit über 3 Jahren wird mittlerweile auf diese Art und Weise betrogen, zumeist über Strohmänner und -frauen aus dem Ausland. 

Der Gesetzgeber hüllt sich in Schweigen, und die Betrüger lachen und zählen die Kohle. Deshalb Strafanzeige und Meldung.

Auch die Einbeziehung der regional zuständigen Bundestagsabgeordneten in diese Problematik kann von Vorteil sein.

Unsere vier kamen aus dem ungläubigen Staunen nicht mehr raus, als ich sie kürzlich über diese Mißstände informierte.


----------



## Captain Picard (9 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*



JohnnyBGoode schrieb:


> Unsere vier kamen aus dem ungläubigen Staunen nicht mehr raus, als ich sie kürzlich über diese Mißstände informierte.


Dann haben sie seit über drei Jahren kein TV gesehen 

http://www.zdf.de/ZDFde/inhalt/31/0,1872,2042751,00.html
Frontal21 am *22. April 2003*


> Betrug mit 0137er-Nummern
> Der Jurist H.H. : "Tatsächlich sind auch 0137er- und 0118er-Rufnummern betroffen. Das heißt, wenn die ausgeklammert werden, findet einfach der Missbrauch mit diesen Rufnummern statt."
> 
> Bereits jetzt blüht der Betrug mit 0137er-Nummern, die nur für kostenpflichtige Fernsehabstimmungen vom Handy oder Festnetz gedacht sind. Die Masche: Die Opfer erhalten den Hinweis "Anruf in Abwesenheit" und die meisten drücken die Rückruftaste.


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

01377378051 auf D1 am 9.10 um 8.37 Uhr


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

Hallo 
Habe gerade einen Anruf 09.10.2006 um 9:00 Uhr einen Anruf von
01388378051 bekommen. Beschwerde schreibe ich noch.

Gruß


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

Ich erhielt am 08.09.2006 17:53:52 einen Anruf über Vodafon von 01377893026 und am 09.10.2006 von 01377890468.
Beschwerde geht raus.

Grüße


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (9 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Dann haben sie seit über drei Jahren kein TV gesehen
> 
> http://www.zdf.de/ZDFde/inhalt/31/0,1872,2042751,00.html
> Frontal21 am *22. April 2003*



Zumindest nicht diesen Beitrag. Kamen wohl über Christiansen nicht hinaus (zumindest ist von den Vieren Dr. Karl A.L., Lothar B., Fritz K. und Dirk N. der Letztgenannte Dauergast dort).


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

Hallo,
habe heute 9.10.2006 um 07:27 einen Anruf von 0137 7378051 bekommen.
es klingelte mehrmals, ich habe aber den Anruf abgewiesen.
Ist ne echte Schwei........rei.
Gruß


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

Hab auch eben einen Anruf von 0137 73 78051 erhalten.
Ist schon der zweite! Wie immer nur einmal geklingelt.
Pha nicht mit mir 

Netz O2

Lieben Gruß


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

eben anruf auf e-plus von 01377378051 zweimal geklingel dann weg.

ACHTUNG nicht zurückrufen!!


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

auch 01737378051

kostet 96 ct.


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

sorry muss heissen 01377378051


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

Ebenfalls Anruf von 01377378051 bekommen. E-Plus


----------



## bigoesi (9 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

Habe gerade nen Lockanruf von +491377378051 auf 0179******* bekommen. Zweimal klingeln und aufgelegt. Nicht zurück gerufen. Wann hat das mal ein ende? :wall:


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

Hallo, am 9. 10. 2006 um 10.58 Uhr Handyzeit von  01377378051 einen Anruf erhalten. Hat genau einmal klingeln lassen. Aber selbstredend rufe ich da nicht zurück. Dringende Empfehlung: 0137-Nummern am eigenen Gerät für Ausgang sperren. Melde mich gleich bei der Netzagentur. Gruß aus dem Münsterland: Ralf


----------



## Armin (9 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

9. Oktober 06, 10:48 Uhr: 01377378051


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

09.10.06, 10:28
01377378051
O2


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

hi,
ich habe am 08.oktober, also gestern 9:10 Uhr nen anruf von  der 01377378051 erhalten, bin nciht dran gegangen und hab auch nicht zurückgerufen
habe Vodafone D2!


----------



## Connie (9 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

0137 789 0468

08.10.2006, 17:30

1x kurz geklingelt, leider dann zurückgerufen, Text: Ihr Anruf wurde gezählt

:wall:


----------



## DerDirektor (9 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

Habe gerade einen Lockanruf (Zeit: 09:10 Uhr) bemerkt.
Nummer: 0137 73 78 051.
Netz: O2


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

01377378051 08.10.2006  20:19 
war nicht das erste mal...


----------



## mazko (9 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

Hi !
01377378051 08.10.2006  20:19 
war nicht das erste mal...


----------



## spectas (9 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

01377890461 24. September 2006, 4 Uhr morgens

Habe aber nicht zurückgerufen.

Netz: O2


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

Servus, habe auch nen Anruf erhalten:

0137-7890461    
Datum 08.10.2006
Zeit: nachts 02.43Uhr

Netz D2 Vodafone

habe glücklicherweise nicht zurückgerufen!

Gruß Alex


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (9 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Schön, dass man am Freitagabend hier off topic plaudern kann. Ein ruhiges Wochenende?



Du Optimist! Dieses Wochenende kam wieder mal die "geballte Ladung". Offenbar haben sich die Pinger, denen vom dtms und NextID recht freigiebig Rufnummern zugeteilt wurden, abgesprochen, alle auf einmal loszulegen.

So schlimm war es selten, wenn man bedenkt, wieviele Meldungen es alleine hier im Forum gab.

Eine Ausnahmeerscheinung: Ich blieb ausnahmsweise mal verschont. Aber die Woche ist ja noch lang, und man pingt inzwischen auch unter der Woche.


----------



## Unregistriert: kili (9 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

heut 09.10.2006
um 10:52
netz: T-mobele


----------



## 350x2 (9 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

Anruf am Sonntag (08/10/2006) gegen 14:00  D1-Netz
0137 7378051   Meldung an BNA und Strafanzeige erstattet.
350x2


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

Habe Strafanzeige erstattet am 09.10.2006 gegen Unbekannt / Grund: Anruf mit Rufnummer 01377378051 / 

Ich wusste vorher garnichts von solchen Machenschaften 


Gruß Markus Buch


----------



## jupp11 (9 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich wusste vorher garnichts von solchen Machenschaften


mehr  Frontal21 sehen, dann hättest du es schon vor über drei Jahren gewußt 


Captain Picard schrieb:


> http://www.zdf.de/ZDFde/inhalt/31/0,1872,2042751,00.html
> Frontal21 am *22. April 2003*





> Bereits jetzt blüht der Betrug mit 0137er-Nummern, die nur für kostenpflichtige Fernsehabstimmungen vom Handy oder Festnetz gedacht sind. Die Masche: Die Opfer erhalten den Hinweis "Anruf in Abwesenheit" und die meisten drücken die Rückruftaste.


kommt bekannt vor?  ist schon uralte Abzockmasche ...


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Oktober 2006)

*0137-Lockanrufe Herbst 2006: 01377378051*

Anruf in Abwesenheit, Status: abgebrochen; Uhrzeit : 06:18


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

*Eine Bitte an alle Betroffenen: Meldet Euch hier an, v.a. wenn Ihr Strafantrag/Strafanzeige stellt.*

Hintergrund: Es geht um die Koordination dieser Meldungen zur Steigerung der Wirksamkeit. Wer ein Aktenzeichen kennt oder in Erfahrung bringen kann, wird gebeten, mir dieses *als private nachricht* zukommen zu lassen, mit Pingnummer, Datum und (falls verfügbar) Hinweis auf das entsprechende Posting.

Die Daten werden nur sachdienlich weiter gegeben. Versprochen.

*Aktenzeichen bitte NICHT ÖFFENTLICH POSTEN*
Gez.
aka-aka


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

Nummer: 01377378051

Zeitpunkt des Anrufes: 09.10.2006 um 7:30

Netz: E-Plus


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

*betrifft
*01377890457

Grüße nach Lutherstadt Wittenberg!

23.09.06 17:56 01377890430 http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=170084#post170084
24.09.06 ca. 4:00 01377890431 http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=170165#post170165
07.10.06 16:50 01377890461 http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=169965#post169965
07.10.06 22:33 01377890461 http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=170018#post170018
08.10.06 01377890461 http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=170086#post170086
08.10.06 02:43 01377893061 http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=170166#post170166
08.10.06 ca. 4:00 01377890461 http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=170033#post170033
08.10.06 14:18 01377890468 http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=170059#post170059
08.10.06 17:19 01377890468 http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=170070#post170070
08.10.06 19:48 01377890468 http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=170090#post170090
08.10.06 23:46 01377890468 http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=170118#post170118
09.10.06 00:17 01377890468 http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=170122#post170122
08.10.06 17:30 01377893068 http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=170160#post170160


----------



## Marco (9 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



Marco schrieb:


> Um 17:19Uhr Lockanruf von +491377890468 auf D2 Nummer bekommen. Das ist jetzt das 2. mal, was ich von den ******** (zensiert) innerhalb von einem Monat belästigt wurde. Wenn ich ermittelt habe, wer der Störer ist, wird zum Rundumschlag ausgeholt.
> 
> Gruß Marco



Halli Hallo,

ich mache mal die Ingrid. Mir wurde mitgeteilt, das die Nummer 0137 789 0468 einem Herrn L. aus W. zugeteilt wurde (wer hätte das gedacht). Macht aber nichts, da die Mitstörer bekannt sind und diese nichts unternehmen. Schaun wir mal.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

ich mache mal die Ingrid. Mir wurde mitgeteilt, das die Nummer 0137 789 0468 einem Herrn L. aus W. zugeteilt wurde

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=170209#post170209

ich habe gerade keinen Überblick, welche Nummern ich bei L. schon angefragt habe...


----------



## Marco (9 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> ich habe gerade keinen Überblick, welche Nummern ich bei L. schon angefragt habe...



Der ist mir sowieso egal. Ich werde über T*W* gehen, dass die dem Herrn immer wieder Nummern zuteilen und damit Mitstörer sind.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

*Wer Aktenzeichen hat mit den zugehörigen Nummern* (im Idealfall mit Namen und weiteren Details), *der soll diese bitte an *
info(at)computerbetrug.de schicken (Betreff: Az Aka)

Dieser Aufruf ist mit den Betreibern (Heiko) abgesprochen.

Vielen Dank!
aka


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

Anruf am 08.10.2006 um 2:27 nachts von Rufnummer 01377890461.
Ich habe am darauffolgenden Tag leider zurückgerufen, da ich 0137 mit 0173 verwechselte.


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

0137-7878051 hat mich auch angerufen:

08.10.2006 21:34 Uhr ins E+ Netz. Kann man nicht irgendwo einsehen
wem diese Nummer gehört und ihm dann auf´s Dach steigen ?


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> 0137-7878051 hat mich auch angerufen:
> 
> 08.10.2006 21:34 Uhr ins E+ Netz. Kann man nicht irgendwo einsehen
> wem diese Nummer gehört und ihm dann auf´s Dach steigen ?


tippfehler?
01377*3*78051 ?


----------



## jupp11 (9 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Kann man nicht irgendwo einsehen
> wem diese Nummer gehört und ihm dann auf´s Dach steigen ?


Auslandsreisen inbegriffen?


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (10 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

Da müsste man wohl dann eine Rundreise starten, die in Mainz oder Bonn beginnt, nach Lutherstadt Wittenberg führt und über die Schweiz (Ae) und über Italien (div.) in die Slowakei (Komarno) und nach Litauen (Klaipeda) geht. Das sind die beliebtesten "Vermietungsziele" unserer bekannten "Weitervermieter" dtms, Next**, T*****W**** und L******.

Wie hieß es doch noch so schön:


			
				dreister Rufnummern-Weitervermieter schrieb:
			
		

> Aber dennoch möchte ich Sie bitten nicht über meine Zeit zu verfügen. Sollten Sie mich weiterhin - bei wem auch immer - in einem "schlechten Licht" erscheinen lassen, werde ich ebenfalls geeignete Schritte wegen übler Nachrede einleiten.
> 
> Die mir von der *********** zur Verfügung gestellten Rufnummern biete ich als Unternehmensberater / Telemarketing Unternehmen in ganz Europa an. Ein jeweiliger Vertrag mit der *********** als auch mit den zeitweiligen Inhabern der Servicerufnummer sichert mich inhaltlich gegen Missbrauch und Strafverfolgung ab, da die Inhalte bzw. Machbarkeiten klar definiert sind. Ein mir bekannter mehrmaliger Missbrauch führt unweigerlich zur Abschaltung der Rufnummer, welches auch jeweils umgehend eingeleitet wird.
> Sollten durch Ihre Aussagen und Vermutungen bzw. Anschuldigungen Aufwendungen für mich entstehen, stelle ich Ihnen Diese in Rechnung.



Gute Reise.......:lol:


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

hallo, 
auch ich habe von dieser nummer aus einen anruf bekommen und es wurde auch nur angeklingelt. es war am 7.Okt.2006 um genau 23:10:23 Uhr.
frechheit! und vorallem ...wer ruft solche nummern eigentlich überhaupt zurück?


----------



## jupp11 (10 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> und vorallem ...wer ruft solche nummern eigentlich überhaupt zurück?


Jede   Menge Leute,  sonst würde diese kriminelle Abzocke nicht seit weit  über drei Jahren  ungehindert 
und ungebremst in Wellen (meist am Wochenende: warum wohl...) über das Land fegen.
 Die Ähnlichkeit zwischen 0137 und  0173 ist groß genug um Abertausende dazu zu 
veranlassen auf Rückruf zu drücken und damit ist der Zweck errreicht.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

habe am 8.10.06 um 0:32h einen anruf bekommen, da ich einen anruf erwartet habe, habe ich ohne die nummer zu schauen den verpassten anruf zurück gerufen und nach verbindungsaufbau sofort wieder beendet. leider zu spät gemerkt - reingelegt ! hoffe das dieser betrug jetzt mal unterbunden wird. Dieser ganze mist fing an seitdem ich im internet mein auto verkaufen wollte und meine handynummer im netz erschien. mein netzbetreiber ist base/eplus.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> hoffe das dieser betrug jetzt mal unterbunden wird.



 hoff o du arme seele / hoff und sei unverzagt (Paul Gerhard)


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

Hallo.
Ich bekam einen Lockanruf von der Nr. 01377890461.
Netz: Vodafone
Zeit: 02:09 (am 08.10.06)

Habe nicht zurückgerufen, ge-google-t und diese Seiten gefunden. Gut, dass es sie gibt!!!!!
War ein aktiver Tag für die 0137er Nummer.Ich lese das viele an diesen Tagen einen Anruf bekamen.

Viele Grüße,
Andrea


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (10 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Dieser ganze mist fing an seitdem ich im internet mein auto verkaufen wollte und meine handynummer im netz erschien.



Die Auswahl der Rufnummern erfolgt willkürlich und auch nach dem Zufallsprinzip durch "Wählroboter". Diese wählen wohl gleichzeitig Tausende von Handynummern an.

Mir ist nur aufgefallen, dass Anschlüsse bei 0 2 wesentlich häufiger betroffen sind als andere Anbieter. 
Wahrscheinlich werden den Robotern die Vorwahlen 0179 und 0176 vorgegeben, die Auswahl des Restes besorgt dann der Roboter in der Slowakei oder in Litauen (vielleicht auch in Deutschland - who knows).


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

Hallo, 
mich hat es ebenfalls erwischt: 
Entg. Anruf von 01377 378051
am 10.08.2006 um 13.41

Mein Netz: D1


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

0137 373 8051

Rückruf mit der Ansage "Ihre Stimme wurde gezählt"

dtms AG als Inhaber des Nummernkreises laut Bundesnetzagentur.

Habe Strafanzeige gestellt und den Vorfall der BNZA gemeldet

Netz: t-Mobile
Zeitpunkt: 07.10.2006, 11.08 Uhr


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> 0137 373 8051
> 
> Rückruf mit der Ansage "Ihre Stimme wurde gezählt"
> 
> ...


die wird dir in ca. 4 Wochen mitteilen, dass *01377378051* (vorsicht, Zahlendreher!)  zur dtms gehört und man leider nicht wieiss, an wen die Nummer vermietet worden ist. Bessere Idee: mail an qm(at)dtms.de
+ strafantrag/strafanzeige! über alles andere lachen die doch nur!


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

Anruf in Abwesenheit 01377378051 am 09.10.2006


----------



## Bännie (10 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

0137 737 8051
7. Okt 06 / 23:11 Uhr
Hab' nicht zurückgerufen.


----------



## Marco (10 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Dieser ganze mist fing an seitdem ich im internet mein auto verkaufen wollte und meine handynummer im netz erschien. mein netzbetreiber ist base/eplus.



Das interessiert die nicht. die klappern einfach Nummernblöcke ab. Mal schauen, ob ich nächsten Monat wieder einen Anruf von Herrn L**** bekomme.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Sprosse (10 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

Ja ! 
und was hat das alles zu bedeuten?
wurde in den Letzten Tagen zwei mal Angerufen.( habe natürlich nicht ab oder zurück....)
ich verstehe den sinn nicht
könnte es mir einer erklären ( bitte )


----------



## Captain Picard (10 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*



Sprosse schrieb:


> ich verstehe den sinn nicht
> könnte es mir einer erklären ( bitte )


http://www.dialerschutz.de/0137-handy-lockanruf.php


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

Hi, was kostet die Nummer wenn man zurückruft? Ich hatte es bis jetzt erst 2 mal. Ich denke der Provider verdient mit. Steffen


----------



## ESC (11 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

Der Diensteanbieter verdient. Da er als der "Letztverantwortliche" das erste Ziel der Ermittlungen bei vermuteter betrügerischer Aktvität ist (sofern solche überhaupt erfolgen), ist er meist nicht unter einer inländischen Adresse zu finden. Der Zuteilungsnehmer und technische Betreiber (Netzanbieter) der Diensterufnummer verdient. Der redet sich 'raus, nur die technischen Voraussetzungen zur Durchleitung der Anrufe zur Verfügung zu stellen. Die Mobilfunkbetreiber verdienen, weil sie auf Verbindungen zu Diensterufnummern eine kräftige Pauschale aufschlagen, die nur ihnen zufliesst. Deshalb haben diese kein Interesse daran, Diensterufnummern nicht als Rückrufnummern zu übermitteln, wenn sie nicht endlich die Gesetzgebung dazu zwingt. 

/ESC


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Oktober 2006)

*0137-Kostenverteilung*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hi, was kostet die Nummer wenn man zurückruft? Ich hatte es bis jetzt erst 2 mal. Ich denke der Provider verdient mit. Steffen


Aus einer ausgedruckten Rechnung: 1,49 EUR für eine 3-Sekunden-Verbindung zu einer 0137-7-Nummer.

0137-7-Nummern kosten (aus Festnetz, aus Mobilfunknetzen kommen Einwahlkosten ins Festnetz je nach Handyvertrag hinzu) 0,98 EUR pro Anruf, egal wie lange. Da kein Buch vorgelesen wird sondern nur "Danke, Ihr Anruf wurde gezählt" zu hören  ist und dann die Verbindung sofort getrennt wird, hat man nicht allzuviel davon.
Ausgezahlt werden vom 0137-Vermarkter bis zu 0,70 EUR pro Anruf, je nach Gesamtzahl der Anrufe pro Monat.

D. h., im konkreten Fall bleiben mind. 0,28 EUR bei den 0137-Vermarktern und 0,52 EUR bei dem Mobilfunkprovider hängen, für 3 Sekunden. Also ich als Mobilfunkprovider würde Zeter und Mordio schreien, wenn man 0137-Zensur betreiben wollte, als 0137-Vermarkter sowieso, wo man doch schon das Dialerunwesen stillgelegt hat. Wovon soll man denn leben?


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Also ich als Mobilfunkprovider würde Zeter und
> Mordio schreien, wenn man 0137-Zensur betreiben wollte, als 0137-Vermarkter
> sowieso, wo man doch schon das Dialerunwesen stillgelegt hat. Wovon soll man
> denn leben?


Niemand redet von 0137 Zensur.  Jeder kann 0137 anrufen so viel er will. Wozu 0137 
Ping Anrufe gut sein sollen, entzieht sich dem geschätzten Leser. Insofern  stimme ich dem 
vorstehenden Poster zu , dass es sich um ein Unwesen handelt,  bei dem ebenfalls mit 
Irreführung wie bei der Dialerabzocke operiert wird. Wie hoch der Anteil für die Provider ist, läßt 
sich nur schätzen. Bei Prepaid dürfte er sich bei 100% bewegen (Wenn Rechnungslegungsverbot
 erteilt wird) was doch ein attraktiver  Anteil ist. Aber auch bei Vertragshandys dürfte der Anteil bei im 
Durchschnitt bei weitem höher sein, da ich schlicht nicht glaube, daß ohne  Beschwerde im Einzelfall
der Betrag nicht verrechnet bzw rückerstattet wird. Das Risiko für die Provider ist ohnehin in 
jedem Fall 0%.   Insofern leicht nachzuvollziehen, die kriminelle Praxis *nicht* von sich aus zu unterbinden,
was ein leichtes für sie wäre.


----------



## KARü (11 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

Habe Sonntag 8.10.2006 von 01377378051 14:58h einen Anruf Dachte es wäre ein Kunde aus dem Umland und habe brav zurück gerufen. Bekam folgende Antwort" Ihr Anruf wurde registriert" - schönen Dank auch! Habe Beschwerde eingereicht und werde Strafanzeige machen.
Bin bei Vodafone.


----------



## gation (11 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*



> Betreff Servicerufnummer: 0137-7378051 01377378051 +491377378051
> 
> Sehr geehrter Herr Lores,
> (...)teilen wir Ihnen mit, dass auch diese Servicerufnummern zwischenzeitlich deaktiviert worden ist. (...)
> ...



Die vorbildliche Firma Crystal schliesst ihre freundliche Mail mit folgendem Hinweis: 





> Des weiteren hoffen wir Ihnen damit die erforderlichen Auskünfte gegeben zu haben, stehen Ihnen aber selbstverständlich bei Rückfragen zur Verfügung.


Im Gegensatz zu Firmen wie "Talkin World" ist dieser Umgang vorbildlich. Andere sind hier im Vergleich die totalen Looser. Amen.


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

Die "vorbildliche" Firma Crystal könnte sich den ganzen Aufwand sparen, indem sie die 
Rufnummerübermittlung für 0137  abschalten würde.
Bei allen,  die  nicht protestieren, wird wahrscheinlich "wohlwollend" der Betrag einbehalten 

Insofern glaube  ich nicht so ganz an an das "vorbildliche"  Verhalten...


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

Das ist wirklich ungewöhnlich, dass eine Firma so schnell Ross und Reiter nennt. Auch wenn es natürlich an der Sache selbst nichts ändert, muss man die Firma Crystal Medialog wegen ihrer guten Kooperation tatsächlich lobend erwähnen. Von Verbraucherschützern gelobt zu werden, muss doch für jede Firma ein Ansporn sein, sich hier sogar noch zu übertreffen, beispielsweise durch Bekanntgabe aller Nummern, die man der Frau G* überlassen hat.
*wink*

@cp: Du musst das relativ sehen. Auch die schnellste Schnecke ist relativ langsam. Immerhin heisst der user "Koko Lores"


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

die Abschaltung der Rufnummernübermittlung scheint immer noch nicht als 
*das* geeignete Mittel verstanden zu werden ( zu wollen...)


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (11 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Das ist wirklich ungewöhnlich, dass eine Firma so schnell Ross und Reiter nennt.



Die "Frau Qualitätsmanagerin S.M." von dtms hat mir bis heute noch nicht mitgeteilt, dass man diese Nummer an Crystal Medialog weitervermietete.

Offenbar ist während ihres Urlaubs dermaßen viel Korrespondenz angefallen, dass die Antworten noch langsamer kommen als sonst, und das war bereits langsam genug. 

Frau S.M., inzwischen können Sie sich Ihre Antwort sparen; wir sind bereits viel weiter  gekommen - sogar bis in die Slowakei. :lol:


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*



JohnnyBGoode schrieb:


> Die "Frau Qualitätsmanagerin S.M." von dtms hat mir bis heute noch nicht mitgeteilt, dass man diese Nummer an Crystal Medialog weitervermietete.


 Es gibt Personen, mit denen kommuniziert man nur, wenn es sich nicht vermeiden lässt...

by the way:
Schon gelesen? Der Herr P*L* aus Lutherstadt Wittenberg vertreibt anscheinend neuerdings auch 0900-Gewinnspam-Nummern.
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showpost.php?p=80289&postcount=211
:stumm:


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (12 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Schon gelesen? Der Herr P*L* aus Lutherstadt Wittenberg vertreibt anscheinend neuerdings auch 0900-Gewinnspam-Nummern.



....etwa auch nach Litauen? Dahin, wohin auch die "Ping-Nummern" "vertrieben" werden?

Übrigens kam Post von dtms/Frau M. Man entschuldigt sich wieder für die "Anrufer-Werbung" und nennt Crystal Medialog als verantwortlichen Mieter der Rufnummer.


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

hallo, 

ich habe gestern post bekommen von einem inkassobüro interfina! im jahr 2003 soll ich auf so einen anruf reagiert haben bzw. diese telefonische dienstleistung in anspruch genommen haben!! kann mich nicht daran erinnern solche dienstleistungen jemals in anspruch genommen zu haben. das kuriose daran ist, die im schreiben angegebene handynummer ist von meiner prepaid-karte! ist es nicht so, dass das guthaben abtelefoniert wird?

die schreiben ist sehr merkwürdig und billig aufgebaut! kenne schreiben von inkassobüros, habe selber beim anwalt gearbeitet und weiß wie solche Schreiben aussehen. es wird gleich von anfang an eine ratenzahlung angeboten. ist so eigentlich nicht üblich. 

habe nun ein schreiben verfasst und werde das dort hinschicken und dann sehen was weiter passiert. denke es wird keinerlei reaktion auf das schreiben kommen. oder hat jemand schon andere erfahrungen gemacht? 

die firma die von der interfina vertreten wird, nennt sich im übrigen ats audiovisual telecom services gmbh!


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

wenn Du Dich hier anmeldest, würde ich evtl. beginnen, näher über Deinen Fall nachzudenken, der hier aber fehl am Platze ist - Du wurdest nicht Opfer eines 0137-Pinganrufs sondern deine 0137-Geschichte könnte etwas anderes gewesen sein. Es gibt ja auch 0137-Dialer und noch andere Dinge. Melde Dich an und eröffne einen Extrathread 0137 / Interfina / Audiovisual Telecom Services, poste dort ein bisschen mehr (v.a. die Nummer) und dann kriegst Du da evtl. weitere Lesetipps.

s.a.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=32953&highlight=audiovisual

(wobei der Großteil des Threads eine Konstellation betrifft, die etwas anders ist. Bist Du Dir sicher, dass es eine 0137-Nummer war und nicht 0173? Es klingt eher so, als hättest Du Dich mit einem [angeblichen] Anruf bei einer 0173 [angeblich] für ein Erotikpaket angemeldet, Kostenpunkt meist ~ 60 Euro)

*Bitte antworte hierauf nicht hier*
@mods: wenn obiges verschoben wird, dieses posting löschen. Danke.


----------



## Bonni (12 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

Hallo an alle, 
auch ich habe so einen Anruf erhalten von der Nummer: 01377378051, gehört zu der Firma: dtms GmbH, Isaac-Fulda-Allee 5, 55124 Mainz


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*



Bonni schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> auch ich habe so einen Anruf erhalten von der Nummer: 01377378051, gehört zu der Firma: dtms GmbH, Isaac-Fulda-Allee 5, 55124 Mainz


schau hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=170492#post170492

in meiner Signatur stehen Hinweise, was man tun kann. Auf Platz 1 der Wichtigkeit steht (da die Beschwerden bei der Bundesnetzagentur eh da sind) *Strafanzeige/Strafantrag*.


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

Habe am 07.10.2006 um 19:19 Lockruf von 0137 7378051 erhalten. Gemäß DTMS gehört die Nummer der Crystal MeDiaLog GmbH, Herr [...], Emanuel-Leutze-Str. 1b, 40547 Düsseldorf.

Anzeige beim Kreis NE gestellt.

Oliver Heinrich

_[Namen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Habe am 07.10.2006 um 19:19 Lockruf von 0137 7378051 erhalten.


Dein posting hat sich mit meinem überschnitten. Der Name des Herrn Th* B* kann gelöscht werden. Siehe über Dir. Anzeige in Neuss ist gut.
Staatsanwaltschaft beim Landgericht Düsseldorf
poststelle(at)sta-duesseldorf.nrw.de 
Melde Dich hier an. Ich würde Strafanzeigen/Strafanträge, die in den Zuständigkeitsbereich der Düsseldorfer fallen, gerne verfolgen. *Wenn Du ein Aktenzeichen hast, schicke es per mail an*
info(at)computerbetrug.de Betreff: Az Aka 01377378051

Danke
*Wenn die Ermittlungen eingestellt oder nicht begonnen werden, melde mir das bitte auch über obige Mail. Danke.*

_Diese Hinweise gelten ganz allgemein für alle Betroffenen_
(Bist Du zufällig der politisch aktive O*H*? Dann nütze Dein politisches Netzwerk !)


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

Hallo zusammen,

dieses WE scheint es ja ruhig zu sein.  Liegt vielleicht wirklich an den Beschwerden. Ich hoffe das bleibt auch so.

Ich habe im Übrigen eine Rückantwort von Next-ID bekommen, von der "Sachbearbeitung Recht & Regulierung".

Man ist nur technischer Anbieter, bla bla bla, man kann nichts tun, wenn so etwas passiert. Aber reinvorsorglich und ohne Anerkennung einer Rechtspflicht hat man die Nummer abgeschaltet.

Also, wenn diese Pinganrufe wieder losgehen sollten, beschweren bei der Bundesnetzagentur und Strafanzeige stellen.

Gruß Marco


----------



## jupp11 (14 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Liegt vielleicht wirklich an den Beschwerden.


wohl kaum, seit weit über drei Jahren sieht die BNetzA mehr oder weniger 
untätig oder wirkungslos dem Treiben  zu.
Wer das schon länger verfolgt,  hat mitbekommen, dass das immer wieder in Wellen aufschlägt. 
Wenn es sich nicht lohnen würde, würde man es wohl kaum immer wieder neu auflegen


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

Hallo, auch ich bin heute Opfer einer "Abzocknummer" ( 01377791120 - Eplus) geworden. Manchmal ist das Internet eben auch praktisch, denn so kam ich auf diese Seite und rief die Nummer nicht zurück.
Leute man kann auch ehrlich sein Geld verdienen!
Franziska


----------



## jupp11 (14 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

sogar in Wikipedia kann man es nachlesen, eine "historische" Form der Abzocke 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/0137


> *Seit dem Jahr 2003 werden 0137-Nummern häufig für Betrugsversuche verwendet. *Hierbei rufen Betrüger massenhaft Mobilfunkteilnehmer an, wobei die Lockanrufe nur jeweils einen Sekundenbruchteil dauern. Sie dienen lediglich zur Übermittlung der Rufkennung eines teuren Televotingdienstes. Auf dem Mobiltelefon sind diese Anrufe als „Anruf in Abwesenheit“ zu sehen. Lässt sich der Angerufene zum Rückruf der unbekannten Nummer verleiten, so sind die Televotinggebühren fällig. Solche Missbrauchsfälle sollten unmittelbar der Bundesnetzagentur gemeldet werden.


http://www.pcwelt.de/news/sicherheit/50082/ 


> Ferner hat sie gegenüber den Netzbetreibern ein Inkassoverbot verhängt.
> Damit können die Telefongesellschaften, die das Inkasso für die untervermieteten Rufnummern betreiben, den Geneppten die Verbindungskosten nicht mehr in Rechnung stellen.


Ist doch schön, bei Prepaid verbleibt es bei der Telefongesellschaft....


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (14 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> 01377791120



Ist die angegebene Nummer vollständig? Ich find den "Anfangsmieter" nicht. (0)137 789XXXX sind Next ID technolgies GmbH zugeteilt.


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

Die Nummer 0137 779 1120 gehört laut Bundesnetzagentur der Yellow Access Operating Service AG. 

Per eMail erreichbar: [email protected]

kam heute 18:28 sowohl bei mir als auch bei meiner Frau aufs Handtelefon


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

Wenn die Bundesnetzagentur auch einer schweizerischen Firma solche Nummern gibt, wo ein Blick ins Handelsregsiter reichen würde, um zu sehen, dass die Mutterfirma von Amts wegen liquidiert wurde - dann trifft sie (wenn schon nicht juristisch, so immerhin moralisch) IMHO selbst dann eine gewisse Mitverantwortung, wenn sie alle ihr zur Verfügung stehenden Massnahmen ergreifen *würde*.

Wer sollte denn z.B., liebe Bundesnetzagentur, ein evtl. anfallendes Bussgeld zahlen, wenn die YAOS dazu verurteilt werden würde? Der Hausmeister?


----------



## oliveer (14 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

Mal wieder ein Betrugsversuch - diesmal die Nummer *0137-7791120* 

*Yellow Access Operating Services AG
Poststrasse 3 
CH-6340 Baar*

Also bei den "seriösen" Schweizern kann man eh die Beschwerden sparen, aber die Strafanzeige geht trotzdem raus...



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Wenn die Bundesnetzagentur auch einer schweizerischen Firma solche Nummern gibt, wo ein Blick ins Handelsregsiter reichen würde, um zu sehen, dass die Mutterfirma von Amts wegen liquidiert wurde - dann trifft sie (wenn schon nicht juristisch, so immerhin moralisch) IMHO selbst dann eine gewisse Mitverantwortung, wenn sie alle ihr zur Verfügung stehenden Massnahmen ergreifen *würde*.



Hab die Bundesnetzagentur mal auf deren "seriöse" Arbeitsweise hingewiesen... 

in diesem Sinne

Oliver


----------



## Deto Lev (14 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

Hallo Gemeinde Geschädigter und besonders Aka-Aka!
Habe nun meine Vodafone-Abrechnung bekommen. Der Pinganruf hat 1,23 € gekostet, Vodafone hat mir dafür 2,99 € gutgeschrieben (wenn es nicht so ein Aufwand wäre und soviel Porto kosten würde, könnte man damit ja glatt Geld verdienen ). Außerdem habe ich Antwort der Kölner Staatsanwaltschaft bekommen, die Anzeige ist mit Aktenzeichen versehen.
Habe jetzt vor, davon die BuNetzA und Vodafone zu informieren, versehen mit dem Hinweis auf dieses Forum(?), in welchem es ja Hunderte von Postings zu diesem Thema und Zig zu Herrn P.L. und Co. gibt. Gleiches mit dem Hinweis auf nicht erfolgte Endbetreibernennung durch diesen Herrn würde ich auch der Staatsanwaltschaft zu meinem Aktenzeichen zukommen lassen. Einwände, Zusätze, Ergänzungen durch dieses Forum...?
Grüße
Deto Lev


----------



## Deto Lev (14 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

Noch ein Gedanke mit Fragezeichen: hier war ja schon von Geldwäsche die Rede und die kuriose Reaktion "meines" Vodafone-Kundenbetreuers dazu. Frage an die juristisch Beschlagenen: was wäre denn mit Selbstanzeige? Schließlich habe ich ja jetzt zwangsläufig bezahlt.


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

Datum: 14.08.06
Zeit: ca. 22:10h
Nummer: (0)137 7791120 zugeteilt Yellow Access Operating Services AG
Nicht zurückgerufen

-Danke für dieses Forum-


----------



## dvill (14 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

http://dip.bundestag.de/btd/15/040/1504092.pdf


			
				Bundesregierung schrieb:
			
		

> In Fällen rechtswidriger Bereicherungsabsicht können derartige Manipulationen, mit denen der Verbraucher über einen vermeintlichen Anruf mit Rückrufbitte getäuscht und hierdurch zum (kostenpflichtigen) Anruf der angegebenen Rufnummer veranlasst wird, je nach den Umständen des Einzelfalls als Betrug nach § 263 Strafgesetzbuch (StGB) strafbar sein.


Dietmar Vill


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

Klasse! Danke für diesen Link! Ich fand immer nur die BITKOM-Stellungnahme


			
				BITKOM schrieb:
			
		

> "Ein speziell in diesen Nummern liegendes Missbrauchspotential besteht hier  nicht. In der Vergangenheit vorgekommene Missbräuche durch Lockanrufe oder  -meldungen unter Vorspiegelung falscher Tatsachen sind nicht durch spezielle  Regelungen für die Nummernverwendung zu bekämpfen, sondern durch eine  konsequente Anwendung bestehender strafrechtlicher Vorschriften (Betrug)"


Beides zusammen zeigt die Absurdität: keine Regulation, weil ja das Mittel "Strafrecht" ausreichend - aber genau dieses wird nicht eingesetzt, um es zu verfolgen. Das ist ja quasi wie eine Lizenz zum jahrelangen Betrug zum Wohle der Betrüger und ihrer Mitverdiener - durch Unterlassung unterstützt von Regierung und Industrie.


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

Hallo,

ich bekomme regelmässig derartige Lock-Anrufe auf mein Handy, mein Netzbetreiber ist O2. Ich habe wissend diese Nummern nicht zurück gerufen und bin heute durch Zufall auf dieses Forum gestossen.

Ich werde gleich heute noch eine Mail an die Bundesnetzagentur verschicken.

Daten der Lockanrufe:

1.) Rufnummer: 0137/7791120   Datum: 14:10.2006  Uhrzeit:23:22
Zuteilungsnehmer: Yellow Access Operating Services AG, Mürtschenstraße 25, CH-8048 Zürich
2.) Rufnummer: 0137/7378051   Datum: 09.10.2006  Uhrzeit: 07:18
Zuteilungsnehmer: dtms GmbH, Isaac-Fulda-Allee 5, 55124 Mainz
3.) Rufnummer: 0137/7378043   Datum: 01.10.2006  Uhrzeit: 18:53
Zuteilungsnehmer: dtms GmbH, Isaac-Fulda-Allee 5, 55124 Mainz


Vielen Dank für dieses Forum.

MfG
Markus G.


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

0137 779 11 20
14.10.2006
11:51

Hab nicht zurückgerufen, dafür Anzeige erstattet gegen den Inhaber des Anschlusses wegen Verdachts auf versuchten Betrug. LG


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bekomme regelmässig derartige Lock-Anrufe auf mein Handy, mein Netzbetreiber ist O2. Ich habe wissend diese Nummern nicht zurück gerufen und bin heute durch Zufall auf dieses Forum gestossen.
> 
> ...


Bundesnetzagentur weiss doch längst davon... Beschwerden dort sind also sinnvoll, damit quantitativ belegabr ist, dass grösserer Missbrauch betrieben wurde - mehr bringen meiner Ansicht nach *Strafantrag/Strafanzeige*. Dann das Aktenzeichen mir (mit den Daten wie Datum/0137-Nummer, Kontakt) zukommen lassen. Dann wird es weiter geleitet, wenn dies sinnvoll erscheint.

In meuiner Signatur stehen vorgefertigte Texte, die nur geringfügig angepasst werden müssen. Zeitaufwand: ~20 Minuten.


----------



## steffenk (15 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

hallo,

ich gehöre auch zu den fällen die diese nr. zurückgerufen hat.

am 30.09.2006 um 15.15 uhr
wurde ich von der 01377797456 angerufen.

ich habe zunächst vom festnetz zurückgerufen. (einzelverbindungsnachweis wird von der Telekom angefordert)
der Schaden auf der Festnetznr. beträgt 1,27 €

um 18.10 Uhr rief ich ein zweites mal zurück. diesmal vom handy. 
kosten kan ich jetzt nicht sagen da ich noch nicht in meine rechnung einblick hatte.

ich werde strafanzeige erstatten.

mfg steffen


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

Habe heute einen Lockanruf erhalten und ungeschickter Weise zurück gerufen:

0137-7791121
15.10.06 19:41h

Bundesnetzagentur zeigt an:
(0)137 779 zugeteilt Yellow Access Operating Services AG

Kosten sind noch unklar...


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

lies:


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

Auch bei mir gestern Abend:

0137  7791120, Uhrzeit 21:29

Habe für diese Nummer noch keine Strafanzeige erstattet. Werde das aber nachholen.

Im August habe ich ebenfalls Strafanzeige erstattet für einen solchen Anruf.
Die StA hat die Anzeige an die StA Mainz weitergeleitet. Seitdem habe ich nichts mehr gehört.
Die Daten davon habe ich dir nicht übermittelt.
Frage: was willst du mit den gesammelten AZ dazu?


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Frage: was willst du mit den gesammelten AZ dazu?


sie so effektiv einsetzen wie möglich. Mehr kann ich nicht sagen :stumm:


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*



steffenk schrieb:


> am 30.09.2006 um 15.15 uhr wurde ich von der 01377797456 angerufen.
> 
> ich habe zunächst vom festnetz zurückgerufen. (einzelverbindungsnachweis wird von der Telekom angefordert)
> der Schaden auf der Festnetznr. beträgt 1,27 €



Woher weisst du das? Das glaube ich nicht.

Gruß


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

"ich kann Ihnen mitteilen, dass die Rufnummer 0137 789 3056 , die im Netz der Firma NEXT ID GmbH, Willy-Brandt-Allee 20, 53113 Bonn  geschaltet war, am 17.09.06 abgeschaltet worden ist. 


Dem Netzbetreiber wurde ebenfalls untersagt, für Verbindungen über die Rufnummer 01377893056, vom 15.07.06 ab, eine Rechnungslegung vorzunehmen oder vornehmen zu lassen sowie diesbezügliche Gelder zu inkassieren." (BNetza)

01377893056
+491377893056


"ich kann Ihnen mitteilen, dass die Rufnummer 0137 789 3088, die im Netz der Firma NEXT ID GmbH, Willy-Brandt-Allee 20, 53113 Bonn geschaltet war, seit dem 15.09.06 abgeschaltet ist" (ohne Inkassoverbot --> Talkin World)
01377893088 +491377893088

Inkassoverbot aber hier:
"Dem Netzbetreiber wurde ebenfalls untersagt, für Verbindungen über die  Rufnummer 01377893019, vom 26.08.06 ab,  eine Rechnungslegung vorzunehmen oder vornehmen zu lassen sowie diesbezügliche Gelder zu inkassieren."
+491377893019 0137 7893019

und auch hier:
"Dem Netzbetreiber wurde ebenfalls untersagt, für Verbindungen über die  Rufnummer 01377893024, vom 02.09.06 ab,  eine Rechnungslegung vorzunehmen oder vornehmen zu lassen sowie diesbezügliche Gelder zu inkassieren."
+491377893024 0137 7893024

Quelle: Bundesnetzagentur von heute mittag

bleibt noch die strafrechtliche Bewertung...
s.a.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=166627#post166627


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

wäre noch zu klären,was mit dem ganzen Geld passiert was dennoch Inkassiert wurde bis zu dem Rechnungslegungsverbot und auh drüber hinnaus.

Damit meine ich alle Rechnungslegungsverbote seid dem es die BNA ausspricht.

Soweit ich weiss aus guten Kreisen, gingen die Umsätze dennoch an die Provider raus. Also hat ein Rechnungslegungsverbot sogut wie NULL Wirkung.
Nur die, die es wissen wie die wenigen hier die es anfordern. Der Rest zahlt und die Carrier lachen sich eins ins Fäustchen. 

Und die Pinger lachen z. Teil mit, blos wo der Carrier sich die Kohle selber behält denke ich mal hat der Pinger nix davon aber wie gesagt der Carrier steckt sich die Taschen voll und tut achso traurig über die doch Bösen Buben.

Nun sagt mir mal einer wo der Betrug auch steckt..... bei den Carriern....... und was macht die BNA dazu? 
Nix...... 3 Jahre und die Kohle ist mehr als Save beim Carrier und CO

Was soll ich dazu sagen. Und die Fakten sind nunmal so wie hier beschrieben.

Daher lieber AKA AKA sind fast alle Mühen zwar nicht komplett umsonst aber es ist schon der Kampf gegen Windmühlen (David gegen Goliat). Und auch Eure Mühen an anderen Stellen da gibts ein kleines Fegefeuer und so schnell wie es aufgeflamt ist, ist es schon wieder erloschen. Auch das sind Fakten.

Gruß der Insider


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*



> wäre noch zu klären,was mit dem ganzen Geld passiert...


weitere Diskussion hierzu bitte:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=170833#post170833


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

Ich bin auch reingefallen. +491377791120 Kennt jemand diese Nummer? Ich denke mal, dass die gleiche Bande dahinter steckt. Wer ist gegen diese Bande bereits vorgegangen und hatte Erfolg? Wer hat ggf. eine Sammelklage einzureichen? Gruß Julia


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Wer hat ggf. eine Sammelklage einzureichen? Gruß Julia


Nicht so viel US TV-Serien kucken 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=27882


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (18 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> +491377791120 Kennt jemand diese Nummer?



Rufnummer: 0137/7791120 
Zuteilungsnehmer: Yellow Access Operating Services AG, Mürtschenstraße 25, CH-8048 Zürich

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40814&page=88


----------



## NOP (18 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

Habe am 8.10. um 10:40:03 einen Ping-Anruf von 0137-7378051 erhalten.


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*



NOP schrieb:


> Habe am 8.10. um 10:40:03 einen Ping-Anruf von 0137-7378051 erhalten.


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=170492#post170492

Nummer bereits deaktiviert. Wenn Du Dir Zeit nehmen würdest für Strafanzeige/Strafantrag, das wäre klasse. Dauert, wenn Du den links in meiner Signatur folgst, weniger als 30 Minuten. Wenn Du ein Aktenzeichen hast, lass es mich wissen. Danke.


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

0137 Rückruftrick Anruf in Abwesenheit keine Zahlungspflicht bei 0137 Tricks
01377890417 +491377890417 gesperrt und


> Dem Netzbetreiber wurde  ebenfalls untersagt, für Verbindungen über die o.a. Rufnummer, vom 22.09.06 ab,  eine Rechnungslegung vorzunehmen oder vornehmen zu lassen sowie diesbezügliche  Gelder zu inkassieren.



siehe ab hier
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=168014&highlight=01377890417#post168014

ebenso 01377890406 +491377890406



> Dem Netzbetreiber wurde ebenfalls untersagt, für  Verbindungen über die o.a. Rufnummer, vom 22.09.06 ab, eine Rechnungslegung  vorzunehmen oder vornehmen zu lassen sowie diesbezügliche Gelder zu  inkassieren.



siehe ab hier
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=168038&highlight=01377890406#post168038


ebenso 01377893026 +491377893026


> Dem Netzbetreiber wurde  ebenfalls untersagt, für Verbindungen über die o.a. Rufnummer, vom 08.09.06 ab,  eine Rechnungslegung vorzunehmen oder vornehmen zu lassen sowie diesbezügliche  Gelder zu inkassieren.



siehe ab hier
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=165561&highlight=01377893026#post165561


*Wer zu diesen Nummern Abbuchungen hat oder wem Kosten entstanden sind, bitte dringend melden!*


s.a.
 http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=170824#post170824







OFFENBAR GIBT ES EIN INKASSOVERBOT AB DEM ZEITPUNKT DER ERSTEN MELDUNGEN BEI DER BUNDESNETZAGENTUR!


----------



## Jolly (18 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

19.09.

+49137 789 3055 -> leider zurückgerufen, aber erfolgreich abgewehrt:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=43795

21.09.

+49137 779 6403

Beide zur Anzeige bei Polizei und BNetzA gebracht, erste schon gesperrt.


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (19 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

Heute packweise Post von der BNetzA (Herrn G.) erhalten mit Abschalt- und Inkassoverbotsmitteilungen. Alle betreffenden Rufnummern (0137- und 0900-) wurden hier jedoch bereits genannt.


----------



## it-franky (19 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*

Info von der BNetzA zu 0137 7890430


BNetzA (Mi schrieb:


> grrrr - mich hat es auch erwischt


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Rückruf Provozieren auf Teure Nummer +491377378051*

Hatte heute (09.10.06) genau diese Nummer im Handy habe im Berufsstress 3x zurückgerufen :-(. Mein Netz ist E-Plus na mal sehn was kommt...


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Rückruf Provozieren auf Teure Nummer +491377378051*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hatte heute (09.10.06) genau diese Nummer im Handy habe im Berufsstress 3x zurückgerufen :-(. Mein Netz ist E-Plus na mal sehn was kommt...


und das hat funktioniert?????
Oder am 9.10.???
Das würde mehr Sinn machen...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=169953&highlight=01377378051#post169953

Bereits am 10.10.06 teilte Crystal medialog mit:


> Betreff Servicerufnummer:  0137-7378051...dass auch diese Servicerufnummern  zwischenzeitlich deaktiviert worden ist....
> ...an einen Unterkunden  vergeben. Der Unterkunde ist somit der *eigentliche Inhalteanbieter* (Content  Provider) des Dienstes und somit auch verantwortlich für den Inhalt und die  Werbemaßnahmen. Wir haben die unten angegebene Firma schriftlich darüber  informiert, die momentane Geschäftspraktik umgehend  einzustellen. Hier die Adressdaten des  Verantwortlichen:
> Adressdaten:
> Tel Slovensko s.r.o.
> ...



*Erstatte bitte umgehend Strafanzeige (bzw. stelle Strafantrag)*
wenn Du mehr Details brauchst, musst Du Dich anmelden!

Ob hier ein Rechnungslegungs-/Inkassoverbot kommt, ist nicht sicher. Ich würde angesichts der Vielzahl der Beschwerden davon ausgehen...

01377378051


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Rückruf Provozieren auf Teure Nummer +491377378051*

Nee tschuldigung... (ich bin etwas angesäuert) 19.10. war gemeint...
Geklappt? tja, es hat zumindest 1x klick gemacht gefolgt vom besetzt Zeichen. Meine Online-Rechnung ist noch nicht aktualisiert, so das ich noch abwarte, ob diese Rückrufe gebucht werden...

Ich habe auch gleich eine Kunden-Mail an E-Plus geschickt mit dem Hinweis darauf.

Keine Ahnung, wie hoch (pessimistisch gesehen) die Kosten sein könnten. Eine Strafanzeige werd ich aber in jedem Fall vornehmen...

Drevlin


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

wenn du da eine Buchung hast, werde ich mit dem Azubi der Crystal ein ernstes Wort reden müssen... Ein Betrugsversuch war das trotzdem, wenn er auch wahrscheinlich daran gescheitert ist, dass schlaue Mitglieder dieses Forums die Sperrung der Nummer nach Befragung der Crystal-Kugel und unter Umgehung der DTMS vorangetrieben haben. 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=170492#post170492
P.S.: Ich habe es ausprobiert: 1x Freizeichen, dann belegt. Das kostet nichts - aber stelle bitte trotzdem Strafanzeige. Ist ganz einfach, wenn Du Dich durch die links in meiner Signatur klickst.


----------



## cicojaka (19 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*



> Meine Online-Rechnung ist noch nicht aktualisiert, so das ich noch abwarte, ob diese Rückrufe gebucht werden...


Warum willst Du warten? du bist einer der wenigen Betroffenen, die hier landen - und jeden von denen kann ich nur bitten, aktiv zu werden. Das ist der einzige Sinn dieses ganzen Aufwands hier und ich denke mal, Du hast keine Vorstellung, wie groß dieser Aufwand ist!!! Also gib dir 'n Ruck!


----------



## it-franky (20 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



it-franky schrieb:


> Mit Prepaid müsste ich jetzt bei O2 irgendwie die Kohle zurückfordern.(?)



Gestern (19.10.06) habe ich O2 kontaktiert. ("etwas anstrengend" die Kontaktprozedur)
Ich habe O2 kurz den Sachverhalt geschildert, auf das Rechnungsverbot (BNetzA) verwiesen und um Rückbuchung gebeten. Das Ergebnis finde ich lobenswert.
Eben eingetroffen: eine sms von O2...
"…, aufgrund Ihrer Reklamation zur Abrechnung schreiben wir Ihnen folgenden Betrag gut: 1.38 EUR"

Mal sehen, ob das mit der Strafanzeige gegen den 0137er (darf man den Abzocker nennen?) auch so positiv verläuft.
cu - Franky


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

Da muss ich mir jetzt ein Lesezeichen machen...
0137o2erstattung

Damit andere das auch hinkriegen. Der Prozentsatz derer, die das tun, wird gering sein - aber immerhin...
Applaus, Franky!


it-franky schrieb:


> ...gegen den 0137er (darf man den Abzocker nennen?) auch so positiv verläuft...


Mach's wie Spiegel Online:


> Im Display des Mobiltelefons wird ein unbeantworteter Anruf angezeigt - und wer zurückruft, der wird abgezockt. Dreist wie nie versuchen Handy-Betrüger derzeit, an des Geld ihrer arglosen Opfer zu kommen. Die zuständigen Behörden sind bemüht - und doch völlig überlastet.


*
Nachtrag: Was passiert mit den Geldern der Leute, die nicht das Glück haben, es wie Franky zu machen???*


----------



## Reducal (20 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

...es kommt zur Ausschüttung an den Initiator oder wird (was ich in vielen Fällen vermute) bei den Anbietern der 0137er Nummern zurückbehalten, bis kein Hahn mehr danach kräht. Im Fall von Beschwerden behalten sich die Anbieter vertraglich gesichert ein Rückhaltungsrecht vor und der Initiator (so es den überhaupt gibt) guckt in die Röhre.


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

Man kann das nicht oft genug festhalten... Das Geld, durch Betrug verdient, landet weißgewaschen... ???

nee neee :stumm:


----------



## Reducal (20 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

...es ist nur meine Vermutung aber die soll erstmal jmd. widerlegen. Ich will Beweise sehen und werde das auch!


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

:dafuer: :saint:


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=396
"Bundesnetzagentur bremst weitere 0137- und 0900-Abzocker aus"


> Wegen Missbrauchs mit Lockanrufen schalteten die Regulierer zum 9. Oktober insgesamt elf 0137-Nummern ab. Außerdem dürfen die Netzbetreiber von den abgezockten Opfern rückwirkend kein Geld für etwaige Anrufe auf diese Nummern kassieren. Das gilt für die 01377893015 ab 26. August, für 01377893026 ab 8. September, für 01377893004 ab 12. September, für 01377893026 ab 17. September, für 01377893055 ab 19. September, für 01377893039 ab 20. September, für 01377890402 ab 21. September, für 01377890406 und 01377890417 ab 22. September, für 01377890430 ab 23. September, sowie für die 01377890434 ab 26. September. Das Datum, ab dem kein Geld mehr kassiert werden darf, richtet sich nach dem Zeitpunkt, an dem die Nummer nach Kenntnis der Bundesnetzagentur erstmals missbraucht wurde, um potenzielle Opfer durch „Anrufe in Abwesenheit“ zu teuren Rückrufen zu provozieren.





> *Die neuen Maßnahmen der Bundesnetzagentur zeigen wie wichtig es ist, dass Verbraucher Abzocke am Telefon nicht einfach so hinnehmen. Das „Geschäftsmodell“ der Lockanrufe ist nur so lange lukrativ, so lange die Täter ihre Beute auch tatsächlich – mit Hilfe der Nummernbetreiber – bekommen. Je früher die Regulierer von einem Nummern-Missbrauch erfahren, umso eher können sie den Betrügern den Geldhahn zudrehen.*


allerdings bleibe ich bei meiner Auffassung, dass es dringend nötig ist, die Geldflüsse genau zu untersuchen. Das ist Aufgabe der Staatsanwälte *und es ist dringend zu fordern, dass die Bundesnetzagentur dies systematisch in die Wege leitet.
*Sonst bleibt alles Stückwerk.

Verwunderlich, dass die Bundesnetzagentur *jahrelang diese Massnahmen nicht eingesetzt hat*, die jetzt plötzlich (wie bei dialerschutz.de erwähnt) die Abzocker empfindlich treffen.

*WARUM HAT MAN DAS JAHRELANG NICHT GEMACHT *und damit die Verbraucher schutzlos gelassen und den Abzockern *ihr übles Werk ermöglicht*? Wäre das mal eine Frage an die BNetzA?


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

...und natürlich: wie viel Geld fliesst trotzdem? Diese neuen Wellen traten ja auch auf, *obwohl der Einsatz des Mittels Inkassoverbot schon bekannt war*.
Das reicht offenbar nicht aus. Es lohnt sich weiterhin!


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

m-net hat mir diesen Anruf *nicht* in Rechnung gestellt. Bravo!
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=168157#post168157


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Es lohnt sich weiterhin!


Diie Einnahmen aus Prepaidkarten fließen weiter ungebremst und ungehindert
 in die Taschen der Provider. Für diesen Bereich gibt es nach wie vor nicht mal einen Denkansatz der BNetzA. 
Warum sollten sie also den einfachsten sogar vorgeschriebenen Weg beschreiten und die Rufnummeranzeige unterdrücken, wo es doch so schön in der Kasse klingelt...
Man kommt sich schlicht verarscht vor.


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

Wir kommen uns hier verarscht vor - die meisten anderen verstehen es doch gar nicht. Mach doch mal einem Normalsterblichen klar, dass ein "Inkassoverbot" mitnichten bedeutet, dass nicht inkassiert wird. 
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=81485#post81485

Es sind ja nicht nur die Prepaid-Einnahmen, sondern nach unbestätigten Vermutungen auch die Gelder, die irgendwann mal zurück gehalten werden und dann heimlich still und leise in Vergessenheuit geraten. So war das ja auch bei Dialern. Erinnere ich mich da falsch, dass da große Summen illegaler Dialereinnahmen plötzlich doch noch geflossen sind? Insiderwissen?

Trotzdem finde ich m-net vorbildlich - noch sind sie ja nicht V*tel


----------



## Klingeling (24 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

Moin allerseits,

gibt es einen logischen gesetzmäßigen Grund, von einer Mehrwertnummer aus jemanden anzurufen ? Mir fällt keiner ein. Warum wird das Gesetz nicht einfach so geändert, dass abgehende Anrufe von 0137 etc Nummern grundsätzlich technisch unterbunden sein müssen. Und schon wäre das Thema erledigt. Wurde sowas schon mal an den Petitionsausschuß gegeben ?

Beste Grüße


----------



## Captain Picard (24 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*



Klingeling schrieb:


> gibt es einen logischen gesetzmäßigen Grund, von einer Mehrwertnummer aus jemanden anzurufen ?


nein, das ist hier schon zigmal diskutiert worden, in gewissem Sinne schon, um 
 seit vier Jahren gesetzmäßig alle paar Wochenende abzukassieren  


Klingeling schrieb:


> Warum wird das Gesetz nicht einfach so geändert, dass abgehende Anrufe von 0137 etc Nummern grundsätzlich technisch unterbunden sein müssen.


warum, die Branche hat sich doch schon selbst verpflichtet, ( damit mal wieder 
keine Mißverständnissse enstehen: das ist blanker Hohn) 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=159819#post159819


			
				[url= http://fst-ev.de/upload/VK-Fassung-vom%2015-09-05.pdf]FST-Kodex[/url] schrieb:
			
		

> Eine 0137-Rufnummer darf nicht als Absenderkennung verwendet werden. Es ist dem Diensteanbieter untersagt, die CLI zugunsten einer 0137-Rufnummer zu verändern.


----------



## Prof User (24 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

Hallo hatte vor einigen Wochen so einen 0137 Ping aufm Firmenhandi und den Rückruf gestartet, weil ich dachte es sei ne 0173 Nummer. "Ihr Anruf wurde gezählt" hörte ich. 

Vodafone konnte mir nichts zu den Kosten sagen. Mal sehen was auf der nächsten Rechnung steht.

Sofort bei der BNA beschwert - heute kam die Antwort. Hilft aber auch nicht wirklich. Anzeige? Mal sehen wie hoch die Rechnung ist - dann entscheide ich.

Hier nun die Antwort der BNA:

"Sie bitten um Auskunft zu der Rufnummer (0)137 7890461. Hierbei handelt es sich um eine Rufnummer für Massenverkehr zu bestimmten Zielen (MABEZ).

Für Rufnummern für Dienste, bei denen MABEZ erzeugt wird, gibt es noch keine Zuteilungsregeln. Die Bundesnetzagentur teilt aber auf Antrag im Sinne von Einzelfallentscheidungen Rufnummernblöcke (RNB) der Struktur (0)137 ... an lizenzierte Betreiber von Telekommunikationsnetzen zu, wenn der Antragsteller glaubhaft macht, dass er kurzfristig MABEZ-Dienste anbieten will. Ein RNB umfasst 10.000 Rufnummern. 

Da es sich um eine MABEZ-Rufnummer und nicht um eine (0)190er-/(0)900er-Mehrwertdiensterufnummer handelt, greift der Auskunftsanspruch gemäß § 43a i.V.m. § 152 Abs. 1 Telekommunikationsgesetz (TKG) nicht. Aus diesem Grund ist es mir nur möglich, Ihnen den Inhaber des Rufnummernblocks (0)137 789 zu benennen. Dies ist die Firma XXX, XXX,XXX Hamburg.

Bei 0137er Rufnummern sind bisher auch keine Kostenobergrenzen festgelegt. Angaben zu den Kosten können Sie nur bei Ihrem  Netzbetreiber erhalten, die Bundesnetzagentur kann hierzu keine Auskünfte geben. Wir weisen Sie auch darauf hin, dass das Telekommunikationsgesetz (TKG) nicht die Möglichkeit eröffnet, Verbraucher bei der Durchsetzung ihrer zivilrechtlichen Ansprüche zu unterstützen. Betroffene sind selbst verantwortlich, ihre zivilrechtlichen Ansprüche, ggf. mit Hilfe eines Rechtsbeistandes, zu verfolgen. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Im Auftrag"


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*



Prof User schrieb:


> Anzeige? Mal sehen wie hoch die Rechnung ist - dann entscheide ich


Nein. Nein. Nein. Gerade in diesem Fall *ist es total unverzichtbar, dass Anzeigen erstattet werden!!! Mehr darf ich hier nicht laut sagen...

Erstatte Strafanzeige/Strafantrag (lies dazu in meinen links) und teile mir unbedingt das Aktenzeichen mit. 

@0137 bekannte Aktenzeichen an info(at)computerbetrug.de schicken! Betreff: Aka Az http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=158961#post158961
0137737: qm(at)dtms.de --> vertrieb(at)cm dl.de 0137789xxxx --> 08004445454 info(at)next-id.de (Next-ID vermietet an "Talkin World", "Talkin World" überlässt die Nummern offenbar P*L*, der sie vertreibt in alle Welt) 0137779: office(at)yaos.ch - - Beschwerde an rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de An Strafanzeige/Strafantrag denken! siehehttp://www.dialerschutz.de/0137-handy-lockanruf.php#6
auch http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=43562


* Zu dieser Nummer tauchten am 8.10. erste Beschwerden auf, es ist damit zu rechnen, dass die Bundesnetzagentur ab diesem Zeitpunkt ein Inkassoverbot verhängen wird.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=170033#post170033

Dein Schaden wird also letzten Endes 0,00 Euro betragen. 

*Es geht aber nicht um Deinen Schaden!

*Es geht genau darum, dass von 100 Betroffenen nur ein sehr geringer Anteil (5? 8? 10?) eine Beschwerde machen bei der Bundesnetzagentur. Höchstens einer von 100 landet in diesem Forum.

*Diese werden hier mit allem versorgt, was überhaupt angeboten werden kann.

Wenn aber auch diejenigen, die hier landen, nichts tun, nur weil sie wenig/keinen Schaden haben, wird man das nicht stoppen.*

Es ist doch Teil des Betrugsmodells, dass so ein geringer Schaden entsteht.

Nimm Dein Herz in Deine Hand, kopier Dir die "Strafanzeigenvorlage", ändere die paar Daten und erstatte Strafanzeige bei der zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft (die findest du über die angegebenen links)

Ich bitte darum.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

Moin Leute, habe am 14.10 um 11.27 einen Lockanruf von 01377791120 bekommen und leider zurückgerufen 

Alex


----------



## it-franky (25 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

Du fühlst Dich abgezockt, bist ganz schlecht drauf und wütend?
Das ist die Lösung:


Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Für alle Betroffenen...


Es hilft!
cu - Franky


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

Juristendiskussion:
http://www.recht.de/phpbb/viewtopic.php?p=473256


----------



## KoP (28 Oktober 2006)

*Reaktion der Bundesnetzagentur*

Hallo!

Ich hatte mich im September mal gemeldet. Die Bundesnetzagentur hat mir vor zwei Wochen geantwortet:



> "(...) ich kann Ihnen mitteilen, dass die Rufnummer 0137 789 3024, die im Netz der Firma NEXT ID GmbH, Willy-Brandt-Allee 20, 53113 Bonn  geschaltet war, am 17.09.06 abgeschaltet worden ist.
> 
> Dem Netzbetreiber wurde ebenfalls untersagt, für Verbindungen über die  Rufnummer 01377893024, vom 02.09.06 ab,  eine Rechnungslegung vorzunehmen oder vornehmen zu lassen sowie diesbezügliche Gelder zu inkassieren.
> 
> ...



Ich bin kein 0137-Experte. Vielleicht ist das nur eine Standardmitteilung, die niemandem weiterhilft. Vielleicht ist sie doch relevant und deswegen erwähne ich sie hier.


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Reaktion der Bundesnetzagentur*



KoP schrieb:


> Ich bin kein 0137-Experte. Vielleicht ist das nur eine Standardmitteilung, die niemandem weiterhilft. Vielleicht ist sie doch relevant und deswegen erwähne ich sie hier.


Relevant ist, dass ein Rechnungslegungs-/Inkassoverbot verhängt wurde: *Keiner muss für diesen Betrug auch noch zahlen*.

[ironie]Dass Du kein 0137-Experte bist, freut mich, die meisten 0137-Experten sind mir zuwider[/ironie]
Kaum ein Betroffener ist 0137-Experte. Die Experten sitzen bei der Bundesnetzagentur. Oder hier 
"Deine" Nummer wurde hier Anfang September das erste Mal genannt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=164498&highlight=01377893024#post164498
Dass "Next-ID" der Netzbetreiber ist, wurde dem Betroffenen 21 Minuten später mitgeteilt (wenn ich mich recht entsinne, stand in dem inzwischen  gelöschten Posting auch schon die Weitervermietungskette
--> an Talkin World
--> an P*L*
--> an ???)

Am 12.9. wurde eine bis heute unbeantwortet gebliebene Anfrage an Herrn P*L* geschickt bzgl. dieser und weiterer Nummern. Die Verzögerung ergab sich, nachdem Herr L* auf telefonische Anfrage zunächst die Nennung der Verantwortlichen angekündigt hatte, dann aber leider die notierte e-mail-Adresse vergessen hatte.

Nachdem das geklärt war, stellte Herr P*L* weitere Bedingungen an die Informationsherausgabe und drohte seinerseits sogar. 
Die Tatsache, dass sich Herr P*L* mit der Bekanntgabe der Letztverantwortlichen "etwas anstellt" wurde der BNetzA ebenfalls noch im September mitgeteilt. 


> in Bezug auf die unten genannten 0137-Nummern (ping-Anrufe) hänge ich  derzeit fest und erhalte leider von Herrn *** immer noch keine  weiteren Informationen. Betroffene haben inzwischen Strafantrag/Strafanzeige  gestellt und ich fordere die Bundesnetzagentur auf, nach TKG §67 Abs. 3  ebenfalls an die Aufgabe der Bundesnetzagentur zu denken, solche Vorfälle an  die Staatsanwaltschaft weiter zu geben.
> 
> Es handelt sich um folgende Nummern,
> ...
> ...


Dir schrieb die Behörde


> Es ist uns leider nicht bekannt, wem die Firma Next ID die Rufnummer zur Nutzung überlassen hatte


Von ihrem Wissen über die weiteren Verantwortlichkeiten teilt die BNetzA Betroffenen (wie auch in allen vorangegangenen derartigen  Fällen) nichts mit.
Auch ein Hinweis auf laufende staatsanwaltschaftliche Ermittlungen (mehrere Aktenzeichen sind vorhanden, nähere Informationen gibt es verständlicherweise nicht öffentlich) fehlt in dieser "Standardantwort", wenigstens ein Hinweis auf die Möglichkeit dazu und auch ein Hinweis darauf, dass die BNetzA ihre eigenen Möglichkeiten hier (aufgrund mir nicht bekannter Überlegungen) offenbar nicht ausschöpft wäre in meinen Augen hilfreich gewesen.

Wenn die BNetzA medienwirksam verkündet, man gehe "massiv gegen Telefon-Abzocker vor" beweist sie in Sachen Öffentlichkeitsarbeit Professionalität.

An Dich die Bitte:
*Stelle Strafanzeige/Strafantrag! Teile dann das Aktenzeichen mit (PN)!*


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Reaktion der Bundesnetzagentur*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Wenn die BNetzA medienwirksam verkündet, man gehe "massiv gegen Telefon-Abzocker vor" beweist sie in Sachen Öffentlichkeitsarbeit Professionalität.


der Witz des Tages :vlol:


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

Lach nicht, mir fällt es *äusserst schwer* die Contenance zu wahren...

@KoP
Ich habe gerade entdeckt, dass Du bereits Strafanzeige gestellt hat.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=165902#post165902
Damals hatte ich Dich gebeten, in Kontakt zu bleiben
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=165907#post165907
Danke, dass Du meine Bitten befolgt hast! *Doppeltes Lob an Dich!*
Mehr davon wäre sehr wünschenswert!!!


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Lach nicht, mir fällt es *äusserst schwer* die Contenance zu wahren...


gebe zu,  es ist schwer, dabei die Fassung zu bewahren.   Du mußt aber zugeben, dass Nebelwerfer 
dieser Qualität bei der Bundeswehr bestimmt reißenden Absatz finden würden. Die Frage  warum  
dem Spuk durch Rufnummerunterdrückung  nicht von schlagartig der Garaus macht, wird penetrant 
nicht beanwortet.

PS: Es  ruft bei mir Fragen zu der Rolle der BNetzA auf, die ich aber besser nicht stelle....


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (28 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Die Frage  warum dem Spuk durch Rufnummerunterdrückung  nicht von schlagartig der Garaus macht, wird penetrant nicht beanwortet.



T-Mobile antwortete mir jedenfalls vor einigen Tagen auf mein recht umfangreiches Schreiben, doch eine generelle Unterdrückung der mit 0137- (bzw. +49137-) beginnenden Rufnummern vorzunehmen:



> Es ist aus technischen Gründen nicht möglich die Nummer 0137 zu sperren.
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> 
> ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

Es ist auch aus technischen Gründen nicht möglich, ohne Inbetriebnahme des Gehirns zu denken.


----------



## dvill (28 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*



JohnnyBGoode schrieb:


> T-Mobile antwortete mir jedenfalls vor einigen Tagen auf mein recht umfangreiches Schreiben, doch eine generelle Unterdrückung der mit 0137- (bzw. +49137-) beginnenden Rufnummern vorzunehmen:


Is klar, filtern kann man wohl nur, wenn die Rufnummer mit "07" beginnt und nicht mit "01".

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*



JohnnyBGoode schrieb:


> T-Mobile antwortete mir jedenfalls vor einigen Tagen auf mein recht umfangreiches Schreiben, doch eine generelle Unterdrückung der mit 0137- (bzw. +49137-) beginnenden Rufnummern vorzunehmen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Allein diese Antwort zeugt von  völliger Ignoranz bzw.  Inkompetenz, wobei man sich streiten kann, ob 
gewollt oder ungewollt. Es geht nicht darum Nummern zu sperren, sondern die Rufnummernübertragung 
zu unterdrücken. Sollte das nicht möglich sein , sollte T-Mobile  schnellstens den technischen 
Ausrüster wegen völligem technischem Versagens auswechseln.


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (29 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

Hab nochmals die Korrespondenz aufgenommen. Obs was bringt, oder ob man auch hier nach dem "Ochsen ins Horn gepfetzt"-Prinzip wieder abwimmeln wird, ist fraglich.

Die Antwort der drei anderen Betreiber steht noch aus.


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (30 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Allein diese Antwort zeugt von  völliger Ignoranz bzw.  Inkompetenz, wobei man sich streiten kann, ob
> gewollt oder ungewollt. Es geht nicht darum Nummern zu sperren, sondern die Rufnummernübertragung
> zu unterdrücken. Sollte das nicht möglich sein , sollte T-Mobile  schnellstens den technischen
> Ausrüster wegen völligem technischem Versagens auswechseln.



Hab ja nochmals geschrieben unter Einbeziehung deiner Anregung:


> allein die untenstehende Antwort zeugt von völliger Ignoranz bzw.
> Inkompetenz, wobei man sich streiten kann, ob gewollt oder ungewollt. Es geht nicht darum, Nummern zu sperren, sondern die Rufnummernübertragung bei Anrufen durch 0137- (bzw. +49137-) Televoting-Nummern zu unterdrücken.
> 
> Sollte das nicht möglich sein , sollte T-Mobile schnellstens den technischen
> ...



Heute nun diese seltsame Antwort:


> vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail. Sie erwarten zu Recht von uns,
> freundlich und gut beraten zu werden.
> Es tut uns leid, dass wir Ihren Erwartungen nicht nachgekommen sind.
> Dafür entschuldigen wir uns bei Ihnen. Danke, dass Sie uns auf den
> ...



Da bleibt einem doch die Spucke weg ob diesem widersprüchlichen Gelabere......


----------



## Captain Picard (30 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*



JohnnyBGoode schrieb:


> Heute nun diese seltsame Antwort:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nö, nach meinen eigenen Erfahrungen in ganz simplen Anschlussproblemen 
zeigt sich hier die auch in der Rechtschreibung deutlich sichtbare Inkompetenz.
Es bleibt eben nicht ohne  Folgen, wenn man zigtausende Mitarbeiter feuert und 
weitere 20000  zu feuern beabsichtigt. 
Im übrigen werde ich immer wieder auf die für mich unverständliche Position der BNetzA verweisen, 
bis eine  nachvollziehbare Erklärung erfolgt 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=172025#post172025


----------



## dvill (30 Oktober 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*



JohnnyBGoode schrieb:


> Heute nun diese seltsame Antwort:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Richtige Antwort auf die falsch verstandene Frage.

Die sollen nicht die Rufnummer unterdrücken, sondern den Ruf mit der Absenderkennung 0137x komplett blocken. Genau das geht technisch mit den vorhandenen Mitteln.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## johinos (7 November 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

Die letzte Meldung betraf Lockanruf vom 15.10.06. Sieht ganz so aus, als ob "Foren-Outing", BNetzA-Aktivitäten und Ermittlungsdruck ihre Wirkung tun. Anscheinend kalte Füße allerorten. 

Oder nur Warten auf Weihnachten?


----------



## Captain Picard (7 November 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*



johinos schrieb:


> Die letzte Meldung betraf Lockanruf vom 15.10.06. Sieht ganz so aus, als ob "Foren-Outing", BNetzA-Aktivitäten und Ermittlungsdruck ihre Wirkung tun. Anscheinend kalte Füße allerorten.


solange das Übel nicht mit  der Wurzel herausgerissen  wird, (Rufnummernübertragungsverbot) 
ist das alles nur Herumdoktern an den Symptomen, aber keine  echte auf Dauer wirksame  Bekämpfung.


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 November 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

aber johinos... Als "erfahrener Besucher" solltest Du doch wissen, dass es immer wieder mal Pausen gegeben hat... bis zur nächsten Welle. Nachdem die italienischen Freunde nun wieder mit "Gewinnverlockungen" unterwegs sind, kann es ja nicht lange dauern, bis sie wieder mal pingen 

Seit Jahr und Tag predige ich hier ja, dass man mit Strafanzeigen reagieren soll, damit diese 0137-Anrufe nicht nur eine Beschäftigungsmassnahme für die BNetzA sind, sondern auch eine für Staatsanwälte werden (die ja wiederum durch gezielte Anfragen bei der BNetzA dort für Mehrarbeit sorgen könnten). Ich bin halt ein guter Staatsbürger und schaffe Arbeit. 

Ob Staatsanwälte da was richten können? Wer weiß... Auf den Versuch käme es jedenfalls an. Daher schon mal vorab an zukünftige Betroffene die Bitte, Strafanzeige/Strafantrag zu stellen. Vielleicht findet sich ja echt mal ein fähiger Staatsanwalt. Nicht nur der "Zauberer von Os"


----------



## Captain Picard (7 November 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> . Auf den Versuch käme es jedenfalls an.
> Daher schon mal vorab an zukünftige Betroffene die Bitte,
> Strafanzeige/Strafantrag zu stellen. Vielleicht findet sich ja
> echt mal ein fähiger Staatsanwalt. Nicht nur der "Zauberer von Os"


@Aka 
und du glaubst auch immer noch an den Weihnachtsmann. Glaubst du wirklich,
 selbst gesetzt den Fall, es gelänge auch nur einen der Ganoven dingfest zu 
machen, vor Gericht zu zerren  und dann mit einer  "drakonischen" Geldstrafe
in  Höhe des Bußgeldes wegen zu Schnellfahrens abzuurteilen, dass das irgendeinen
 der anderen schrägen Vögel beeindrucken würde? Sie würden sich 
bestenfalls   noch  besser tarnen. Solange die Rufnummern übertragen werden, 
wird das "Spiel"   weiter gehen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 November 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*



> Solange die Rufnummern übertragen werden, wird das "Spiel" weiter gehen.


 Wenn endlich mal ein Staatsanwalt das ganz durchermittelt inkl der Rolle der beteiligten Firmen und wenn dann auch mal jemand klar sagen würde, "Hallo, liebe Mitverdiener, habt ihr schon mal was von Geldwäsche gehört?", dann erhöht das den Druck [edit: den Druck auch, die technisch mögliuchen Dinge zu tun, wie: keine 0137-ID-übertragung mehr]. 
In UK gab es da mal eine Geschichte auch wenn es dort etwas lächerlich war IMHO). Da hat die Polizei die Provider eingeladen zu einer Fortbildung und ihnen eine recht deutliche Warnung zukommen lassen, was Geldwäsche angeht... Natürlich war das (wie gesagt) lächerlich, denn diese Unternehmen sollten die Rechtslage kennen und es ist mir neu, dass man zB Raubkopierer zu einer Fortbildung über Urheberrecht einladen würde 

aber zurück zum Thema: wie willst Du denn jemanden dazu bringen, 0137-ping zu stoppen, wenn der gefahrlos mitkassiert? Wenn aber gegen die beteiligten Firmen Ermittlungsdruck entsteht, weil sie wissentlich nichts tun, um es zu verhindern und DADURCH sich einen eigenen Vorteil verschaffen - warum sollte das nicht helfen, zu tun, was man offenbar doch tun könnte...

Mag schon sein, dass das Unfug ist - aber: bessere Idee?


----------



## Captain Picard (7 November 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> aber zurück zum Thema: wie willst Du denn jemanden dazu bringen, 0137-ping zu stoppen, wenn der gefahrlos mitkassiert?


Habe nie was anderes geschrieben, als dass es die "vornehmste" Aufgabe der
 BNetzA ist dies gefährlich zu machen, indem sie die Rufnummernübertragung 
verbietet und damit unmittelbar die Betreiber sich selber  strafbar machen 
würden. Das würde sicherlich ein Umdenken hervorrufen


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 November 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

wir sind völlig einer Meinung. Aber an die BNetzA glauben, da kannste ja gleich an den Weihnmachts... :stumm:  (ausserdem macht die BNetzA keine Gesetze... aber ich verstehe natürlich, was du meinst und stimme "vollumfänglich" zu)
Wie würde man übrigens die Rolle der BNetzA zu beurteilen haben, die doch zuallererst Kenntnis davon hat, dass ein Betrug stattfindet?


----------



## Captain Picard (7 November 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> wir sind völlig einer Meinung. Aber an die BNetzA glauben, da kannste ja gleich an den Weihnmachts... :stumm:


Von an sie glauben hab ich nie was gesagt oder geschrieben. (Das fällt unter Religion..) 
 Meine  Hoffnung ist ähnlich wie bei dir, wenn man es oft genug wiederholt, wird vielleicht 
irgendwann  mal was hängenbleiben.
   (Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt...)

PS: 





Aka-Aka schrieb:


> (ausserdem macht die BNetzA keine Gesetze...


Für das   Traueranzeige"ja"fenster, das letztendlich  den Dialern den Hals gebrochen hat, 
gab es kein neues Gesetz oder?


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 November 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> PS:
> Für das   Traueranzeige"ja"fenster, das letztendlich  den Dialern den Hals gebrochen hat,
> gab es kein neues Gesetz oder?


Stimmt... Da haben die echt nur eben mal ein paar Jahre nachdenken müssen, ehe sie das gemacht haben.

Vielleicht hätten die deutschen regulierer ja auch mal eine Fortbildungsreise machen müssen nach Australien... z.B. um sich das australische Dialerfenster anzusehen. Jetzt sind wir aber etwas off topic. Den australischen "Code of practice" finde ich aber ein typisches Beispiel. Man denkt in Deutschland immer, hier wäre alles streng reguliert. Quatsch. Anderswo ist man uns da weit voraus (gewesen)...
In der Politik nennt man das dann wohl "Lebenslüge"


----------



## samildanach (8 November 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

Im Sinne von http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40814
sind Erfolge möglich siehe ->http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=43795&page=2


----------



## Captain Picard (8 November 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

Wenn ich  den Auffwand durchlese, weiß ich nicht ob ich lachen oder weinen soll.
Das ganze Theater könnte von vornherein durch Rufnummernunterdrückung für Televotingnummern 
komplett verhindert werden. Mir kommt das langsam so vor, als ob das ein (sinnloses und teures) 
Arbeitsbeschaffungsprogramm  ist, sowohl für den Verbraucher als auch für die BNetzA.


----------



## Unregistriert (14 November 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

im Anschluß an mein letztes Posting vor ein paar Monaten (und nach ein wenig Telefonieren):

Die Zahlungsströme und Deckungsbeiträge sind wie damals dargestellt (Hauptdeckungsbeitrag bei Mobilfunknetzbetreiber und "Diensteanbieter"-Kette). 

Das Inkasso - und Rechnungslegungsverbot der BNetzA erfasst wohl nicht den Prepaid-Bereich, da dort bereits in realtime inkassiert wurde (Rechnungslegung entfällt). Die Mobilfunknetzbetreiber erstatten inkassierte Gelder in der Regel nicht aktiv wieder zurück (technische Probleme bei den Prepaid-Systemen und in der Gutschriftenerstellung bei Rechnungslegung), sondern nur bei direkten Kundenbeschwerden. 
Der Transitnetzbetreiber T-COM hat seine Interconnection-Rechnung nach dem Rechnungslegungsverbot gegenüber den Mobilfunknetzbetreibern wieder gutgeschrieben bzw. von vornherein korrigiert - gleiches gilt in der Regel für die Verbindungsnetzbetreiber (Zuteilungsnehmer der 0137-Rufnummernblöcke). Der Diensteanbieterkette wurde durch die BNetzA kein Inkassierungsverbot zugestellt. 

Daraus ergeben sich, nach Auskunft eines namentlich nicht genannt werden wollender Angestellter eines Mobilfunkunternehmens  folgende Zahlen: 

45% der Kunden wurden per Prepaid abgerechnet und nur in Einzelfällen korrigiert (= Cash). Im Postpaidbereich wurden immerhin noch 30% der Kunden (der Rest 55%) eine Rechnung übermittelt, die von 85% (der 30%) zuerst auch gezahlt wurden - nach Reklamationen reduzierte sich diese Zahl auf 75%. 
Da der Transitnetzbetreiber keine Rechnung stellen durfte, verbleibt diese Summe beim Mobilfunknetzbetreiber (hier bitte beliebige 6-stellige Summen eintragen). 
Der Auszahlungsanspruch der Diensteanbieterkette gegenüber dem Verbindungsnetzbetreiber besteht wohl weiterhin. Herzlichen Glückwunsch BNetzA.

Noch zur Rufnummernunterdrückung:
Läßt sich nur in der Ursprungs-VST + mit einem Software-Release  (abgehende Verbindungen) oder mit einem Verbot des Angebots von PMX mit Clip No Screening-Funktionalität realisieren. 
Ersteres ist teuer (die VST gelten sowieso als "Sunk-Costs") und zweiteres politisch nicht gewollt.

Das wars.

Gruss


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 November 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

sie waschen, sie waschen, sie waschen den ganzen Tag...
Ein Schelm, wer denkt, dass dies nicht zufällig so ist.


----------



## Unregistriert (15 November 2006)

*waschen - prepaid*

Ergo: (bereits praktizierter) Verzicht auf  Prepaid. 

wasch mich, aber mach mich nicht nass


----------



## Unregistriert (15 November 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ergo: (bereits praktizierter) Verzicht auf  Prepaid.


viel einfacher, nicht einfach auf Rückruf drücken: erst  Augen auf und Gehirn einschalten


----------



## Unregistriert (15 November 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> viel einfacher, nicht einfach auf Rückruf drücken: erst  Augen auf und Gehirn einschalten



Du arbeitest nicht zufällig bei VF? Von dort habe ich ich im Prinzip die gleiche Aussage bekommen. Und unternehmen wollen/können die auch nichts...traurig

Gruß Marco


----------



## Unregistriert (15 November 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

Gehirn einschalten traurig? wieso, tut´s weh?


----------



## jupp11 (15 November 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

Bin bestimmt kein Freund des  0137 Pingbetrugs, aber als jemand der selbst Prepaid nutzt 
sehe ich immer zweimal  hin, wenn dort ein entgangener Anruf steht. Prepaid zählt ohnehin 
nicht zu den preiswerten Tarifen und daher  für Wenignutzer interessant. Umso mehr 
überlege ich bei jeden Anruf, ob er nötig ist. 

[sarkasmus]Ein "Trost" bleibt, in der Regel  wird jemand nur einmal geschädigt...[/sarkasmus]

PS: Was mich am meisten dabei stört ist, dass die Provider den "Pinggewinn"  bei Prepaid 
legal???  einsacken können


----------



## it-franky (15 November 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ...45% der Kunden wurden per Prepaid abgerechnet und nur in Einzelfällen korrigiert (= Cash).


Da bin ich dann einer von. 


it-franky schrieb:


> "…, aufgrund Ihrer Reklamation zur Abrechnung schreiben wir Ihnen folgenden Betrag gut: 1.38 EUR"



Jeder hat mal einen schwachen Moment.


Unregistriert schrieb:


> ...erst Augen auf und Gehirn einschalten


Ich hatte mich auch für "nicht abzockbar" gehalten. Wenn Du ein "Anklingeln" erwartest und dann - na endlich, ich penne ja schon fast - gegen 23 Uhr passiert es, kann man schon mal ungeprüft auf Rückruf drücken.

cu - Franky


----------



## Unregistriert (16 November 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Gehirn einschalten traurig? wieso, tut´s weh?



Dummfug, reisse die Sachen nicht aus dem Zusammenhang.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 November 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

Lockanruf am 24.11.06 gegen 19:15 Uhr ins Eplus-Net von Nummer 01377130112


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (25 November 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

Es geht also wieder los:



			
				BNetzA schrieb:
			
		

> (0)137 713 zugeteilt Mcn tele.com AG, Gartenstraße 23, 61352 Bad Homburg


----------



## jupp11 (25 November 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*



JohnnyBGoode schrieb:


> Es geht also wieder los:


kann überhaupt nicht sein, die BNetzA hat doch (angeblich)  alles im Griff ...


----------



## Unregistriert (25 November 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

Lockanruf von 0137-7860134. Mein Provider: Simyo


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 November 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

das ist auch mcn-tele...
Kontaktdaten:
infoteam(at)mcn-tele.com
*Los Leute! Dokumentieren und Strafanzeige! Vielleicht ist's ja wieder eine panamaische UK-ltd... *


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (25 November 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Los Leute! Dokumentieren und Strafanzeige!


...und zeigt den uneinsichtigen Beamten mal, was es so alles auf der Welt gibt. Versprecht euch aber nicht all zu viel von so einem Vorstoss. 

Mit Verlaub, Aka ---> mich nervts! Mir scheint diese andauernde Anstachelung zum Bürgergehorsam nicht sonderlich erfolgversprechend zu sein, insbesondere, wenn man (wie ich) erleben kann, was da hinten bei rauskommt. Sorry, aber das musste ich mal wieder loswerden.


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 November 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

Es ist der Weg, den man in einem Rechtsstaat gehen sollte, zumal die Lobbyisten (BITKOM!) genau diesen Rechtsstaat als Argument vorgebracht haben, dass man 0137 nicht zu regulieren braucht.
(weil eben 0137-ping Betrug ist und daher - so die Argumentation - schon durch bestehende Gesetze *wie §263* abgedeckt ist)

Mit Verlaub, A.C.: Wenn ein paar Beamte Arbeit auf den Schreibtisch kriegen, mit der sie nichts anfangen können - ist das dann mein Problem? Sollen die Verbraucher ungeschützte Opfer bleiben in einer deutschen Juristenrealität, bei der man eine Nichtverurteilung entweder erkaufen kann (wie erst jüngst wieder) oder sich eine solche durch Gesetze ermöglicht, die von vorneherein scheunentorweit die Lücken lassen für die "globale Straftat", begangen von einem panamaischen Briefkasten? Mich nervt es, wenn mir der panamaische Anwalt der letzten MCN-Tele-Kameraden erzählt, dass es ihm ja leid tut, wenn Firmen mit seinem Namen Gaunereien begehen, dass er aber die nötigen Infos (zu deren Identifizierung) nur rausrückt, wenn die deutschen Behörden ihn vor einem panamaischen Gericht dazu zwingen - also nie. Und mcn-tele? Die haben ja mütterlicherseits ohnehin Narrenfreiheit östlich und westlich der niederländischen Antillen.

Wenn Du anonym hier rummaulender Connectus aber eine bessere Idee hast, dann her damit! Und schick sie bitte auch gleich an die StA München, in Sachen *BL Management*...

Ansonsten fordere ich für diesen Kommentar einen scotch im P als Schmerzensgeld *dachlatte*


----------



## johinos (25 November 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

Es war Ruhe seit dem 15.10. - kein Erfolg? Und jetzt ein zarter Versuch, um das Weihnachtsgeschäft vorzubereiten - wie sonst reagieren?


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (26 November 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

Bei meinem letzten Ping durch eine Nummer der mcn tele.com (0137-7130080) stellte sich heraus, dass diese Nummer lt. BNetzA und mcn tele.com weitervermietet wurde an die Firma

Studio 911 Ltd., 95 Wilton Road, Suite 3, GB-SW1V1BZ London. 

Das war doch die Firma, bei der R.C., der Anwalt aus Panama (genannt "The Duke") verantwortlicher Geschäftsführer war.

Bin mal gespannt, wer sich jetzt wieder als Ping-Verursacher herausstellt.


----------



## jupp11 (26 November 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*



JohnnyBGoode schrieb:


> Studio 911 Ltd., 95 Wilton Road, Suite 3, GB-SW1V1BZ London.


Würde mal gerne wissen, ob es die Suite 3 real gibt  oder nur ein virtueller Briefkasten ist.

Für  95 Wilton Road , Suite3 , London, SW1V 1BZ   gibt es tausende von Treffern, 
seriöse und unseriöse...
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&s...ton+Road+,+Suite+3+,+London,+SW1V+1BZ&spell=1


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 November 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

Die Adresse gehört zu einem Firmenregistrierer, der mit "The Duke" zusammen arbeitet (Dort gibt es aber auch einen international renommierten Mailboxservice. Wenn mal zufällig jemand in London ist - das liegt nur wenige Meter von "Victoria Station" entfernt). "The Duke" registriert für die UK-Firma Firmen in Panama. Im Falle der "Studio 911 Ltd" ist "The Duke" allerdings als "nominee director" (~"Strohpräsident") zurückgetreten, weil er mit solchen Geschäften nichts zu tun haben wolle.
Leider konnte er mir nicht einmal mitteilen, wo denn diese ominöse Firma registriert sein soll. In Panama gibt es keine, in UK (dort solle ich laut "The Duke" nach weiteren Informationen suchen) gibt es die Firma ebenfalls nicht. Schliesslich fragte ich in London an, wo mir der (deutsche) Vertreter (S*F*) einer dort registrierten Firmengründerfirma mitteilte, er sei gegen Zahlung von 
3500 Euro bereit, "erste Nachforschungen anzustellen"


> I suggest a retainer of 3.500,- Euro would cover the initial discussion.


Diese Firma verwendet übrigens auch weitere Adressen (mit und ohne Nennung von "The Duke"), die ebenfalls ein buntes Spektrum an Googlehits ergeben (ich erinnere nur an "Millionengewinner", die in einem Buch von Herrn E* über die "Internetmafia" eine herausragende Rolle spielen - ebenfalls vertreten von "The Duke" R*C*)

Wenn ich dann höre, dass Anfangsermittlungen in Deutschland eingestellt werden, *weil es an Strafanzeigen mangelt*, dann wundert es mich umso mehr, dass erfahrene Mitglieder hier meine Bestrebungen unterminieren, durch private Strafanzeigen Ermittlungen in Gang zu bringen, auch um damit *zu belegen, dass die BNetzA ihrer in TKG §67 Abs. 3 festgelegten Verpflichtung nicht nachkommt*, diese Betrugsfälle an die StA weiter zu geben. Käme die BNetzA ihren *Verpflichtungen* nach, würden die Ermittlungen wahrscheinlich auch eingestellt werden, aber man könnte dann wenigstens erkennen, dass hier ein rechtsfreier Raum besteht, der bewusst ermöglicht wurde und der bewusst aufrecht erhalten wird.

Entweder wir haben in Deutschland einen Rechtsstaat oder wir haben hier ein Kasperletheater. Die Antworten darauf hätte nicht dieses Forum zu geben, sondern unsere Politik, hier konkret: Das Bundeswirtschaftsministerium und das Bundesjustizministerium.

Nur wenn man das eben gar nicht in Gang bringt, könnte der falsche Eindruck entstehen, unser Justizsystem habe das im Griff. Denn das hat es nicht! Ich erinnere in diesem Zusammenhang noch einmal an meinen Lesetipp "Ermitteln verboten".

0137-Betrug gehört sicher nicht zu den schlimmsten und wichtigsten Themen - aber es ist ein einfach zu erklärendes Beispiel dafür, dass wir nur mehr in einem Scheinrechtsstaat leben. Der Rechtsstaat kann gegen Schwarzfahrer Erfolge feiern und manchmal gegen Raubkopierer - aber an der gut organisierten Kriminalität scheitert er kläglich! Und das darf bitteschön nicht thematisiert werden, weil sonst u.a. auffallen würde, dass der gute Schutz, den Kriminelle geniessen, wenn sie in Panama oder auf den Virgin Islands ihre Firmen registrieren, nur die logische Folge von Systemen "legalisierter Kriminalität" ist - beispielsweise durch "Steueroptimierung" in Milliardenhöhe zu Lasten des "Sozialstaats". Auch hier ein Lesetipp:
"Asoziale Marktwirtschaft". 

Ich habe immer wieder betont, dass für mich dieser lächerliche Windmühlenkampf hier nur ein "Stellvertreterkrieg" ist. Wenn man das alles zusammen sieht und auch in einem größeren Zusammenhang sieht, dann wird klar, in was für einem Pseudorechtsstaat wir leben... und das ist das eigentlich Erschreckende, nicht die paar 0137-Abzocker, die straffrei ausgehen. 

Zum Schluss noch ein Zitat von Heribert Prantl aus der Süddeutschen vom Wochenende: "Zahlt ein Täter genug Geld, ist die Sache aus der Welt" - aber das ist ja schon wieder ein anderes Thema, wenn es auch mit dazu gehört...

Sie hörten das Wort zum Sonntag


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (26 November 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Würde mal gerne wissen, ob es die Suite 3 real gibt  oder nur ein virtueller Briefkasten ist.
> Für  95 Wilton Road , Suite3 , London, SW1V 1BZ   gibt es tausende von Treffern,
> seriöse und unseriöse...
> http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&s...ton+Road+,+Suite+3+,+London,+SW1V+1BZ&spell=1



Das ist ja ein richtiges Nest - da taucht alles auf, was in der "Szene" Rang und Namen hat......:lol:


----------



## Captain Picard (26 November 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

Wer es selber mal versuchen möchte, der passende Makler unter derselben Adresse: 

w*w.wsr-corporation.com/forms/index.php?section=showCAFormDE


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 November 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

Ja. Dort. Oder in Kempten. :stumm:


----------



## christianmicha (30 November 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

Heute, 30.11.06, gegen 13 Uhr wieder einmal 30.000 Euro (Reg.-Nr. 3311) gewonnen!
Herr Stephan Böhme (Stimme vom Band) vom Glücksbringer-Verlag in Offenburg (Postfach-Adresse), Tel. 0137-7130045, war ein ganz Lieber: Anruf kostet nur 0,98 Euro pro Minute!


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 November 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

Hi christianmicha! Das ist nicht ganz Thema dieses Threads (hier geht es ja um pings und nicht um Gewinnspam). Dazu gibt es eher bei antispam im Forum was dazu. Bin aber derzeit nicht zu Hause, aber kuck da mal ins Forum.
Gruß
aka
P.S.: Immer nett, "alte DS-ler" hier wieder mal zu lesen 
Gruß fischchen.


----------



## christianmicha (1 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Hi christianmicha! Das ist nicht ganz Thema dieses Threads (hier geht es ja um pings und nicht um Gewinnspam). Dazu gibt es eher bei antispam im Forum was dazu. Bin aber derzeit nicht zu Hause, aber kuck da mal ins Forum.
> Gruß
> aka
> P.S.: Immer nett, "alte DS-ler" hier wieder mal zu lesen
> Gruß fischchen.


OK, Aka-Aka, tut mir leid.
Bitte dorthin verschieben, wo es hingehört, falls meine Info überhaupt interessiert.
Beste Grüße!


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

Hallo Christianmicha,

ich hatte heute auch ein paar nette Anrufe von Stefan Böhmer und möchte gerne etwas dagegen unternehmen. Hast Du noch etwas darüber gehört?

Amila


----------



## christianmicha (2 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo Christianmicha,
> 
> ich hatte heute auch ein paar nette Anrufe von Stefan Böhmer und möchte gerne etwas dagegen unternehmen. Hast Du noch etwas darüber gehört?
> 
> Amila



 Hallo amila,
  Stephan Böhmer ist natürlich ein „Künstlername“, der jeweils nur einen Tag lang benutzt wird.
  Im übrigen: mach Dir die Mühe nicht, es bringt nichts!
  (Falls Du nicht so dämlich - sorry! - warst, diese Nummer anzurufen!)
  Der „Glücksbringer-Verlag“ in Offenburg hat erstmal genug verdient und heißt heute sicher schon wieder ganz anders.
  Die möglichen Vorgehensweisen sind hier im Forum und übrigens auch recht ausführlich im letzten FINANZTEST-Heft Nr. 12/2006, ab Seite 17 beschrieben worden.
  Beste Grüße!


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

*Über PN kriege ich ab und zu Meldung von eingestellten Ermittlungsverfahren wegen 0137-Betrug.*
*Bitte gegen solche Einstellungen Beschwerde einlegen *

In vielen Fällen gibt es bereits Ermittlungen und es erscheint rechtlich nicht vertretbar, dass es dann zu Einstellungen kommt beispielsweise wegen "Es ist kein Schaden entstanden", "Schaden zu gering", "Betrug liegt nicht vor" oder ähnlichem Quatsch.

bei PNs bitte unbedingt die Nummer und evtl. Links angeben, da ich nicht alle Nummern und Bezüge ("user Albert wurde von 0137xxxyyyy betroffen") im Kopf habe (zudem mein geniales Archiv samt Index abgeschmiert ist und ich derzeit nur mit Steinzeitmethoden an meine Daten komme)

Vielen Dank
aka


----------



## lazuli33 (5 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

Hallo! Dieser Böhme-Anrufscomputer von der Glücksbringer Verlagsgesellschaft Offenburg ruft mich seit fast 2 Wochen täglich mehrmals an und rät mir, diese 0137-7-Nummer anzurufen. Ist die gleiche, wie die oben genannte. Das nervt schon ganz schön!!! Muss jedesmal die Arbeit unterbrechen etc (könnt ja auch was wichtiges sein...)
Hat niemand eine Idee/Erfahrung, wie man dem das Handwerk legen kann bzw. mindestens die Anrufereien bei mir abstellen?

Gruß
lazuli33


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

Ich bin immer noch der Ansicht, dass dies der falsche Thread ist... Aber natürlich bin ich lange genug "dabei", dass es bei mir klingelt, wenn ich "Offenburg" und "Glücksspiel" höre...
Gerade deshalb würde ich mir wünschen, dass mal jemand nachfragt, welche Firma das genau ist.
0137-7130045 ist eine Nummer, die der mcn-tele zugeordnet ist. An wen haben die vermietet? Kann mal jemand fragen? (siehe Signatur). Ich selbst habe da erst letzte Woche eine nur auto-reply beantwortete Anfrage gestellt. Vielleicht ist gerade wieder großes Karibikfest bei Q1&Co.?


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

Heute (7.6.06, 15:06) kam ein Anruf von 0137-7130084


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

Lies mal bitte meine Signatur. Entweder direkt über Deinem Beitrag oder hier unter meinem. Und tu so viel wie möglich von dem, was da so steht. Wäre echt klasse! 


> 0137713: *infoteam(at)mcn-tele.com*


Die können Dir sagen, wer hinter der Nummer steckt. Mir sagen die es nicht (oder vielleicht haben sie meine Anfrage auch per Flaschenpost nach Curacao geschickt)


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

Heute (7.6.06, 19:49) kam ein Anruf von 0137-7130081

Habe einen Anschluß bei Vodafone.


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (7 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Heute (7.6.06, 19:49)



Du meinst mit "heute" sicher den 07.12.06 ??


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

Guten Tag,
ich bekomme schon seit zwei Tagen auch Anrufer von diesem Sch***n,
ich würde gerne wissen, wie ich die Telefonnummer rausfinden kann, unter der er die Anrufe tätigt? Es könnte die Nr dann auf die Blackliste setzen und keien Anrufe mehr erhalten. 

hoffe, dass mir einer helfen kann,

mfg und danke


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

aso, hab vergessen:

beim anruf sollte ich diese nr anrufen: 0137 7130045

mfg


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

Hallo

Anruf am 10.12.06 um 18:34 Uhr mit der Nummer 01377130174


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo Anruf am 10.12.06 um 18:34 Uhr mit der Nummer 01377130174


...und schon haben wir die Verwirrung... Das war wohl ein ping-Anruf (1x geklingelt, dann "Anruf in Abwesenheit") Oder?
Dann schau Dir meine Signatur an. Da steht drin, was man tun kann:
- Beschwerde an Bundesnetzagentur
- Anfrage nach dem Letztverantwortlichen bei mcn-tele
- Strafanzeige (bitte dazu den Anruf dokumentieren, zB scan des Handies)

siehe die links in meiner Signatur.
*Bitte hier nur pings posten *(also wenn es 1x klingelt und ein "Anruf in Abwesenheit" steht. Für Werbeanrufe für 0137-Nummern [wie hier bitte in anderem Thread posten. 
@mods: Ich bastel mal einen 0137-Werbethread


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

Anruf kam am 10.12.06 um 11:27 von der Nr. 01377130169

Bin bei e-plus


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

an alle:
Schreibt bitte kurz, was von den geratenen Massnahmen ihr ergriffen habt bzw. ergreifen werdet.
Strafanzeigensteller sollen bitte ihre Aktenzeichen an info(at)computerbetrug.de schicken (Betreff: aka Az). Man kann die dann evtl. weiterleiten. Danke.


----------



## oliveer (11 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Bei mir auch mal wieder ein Betrugsversuch ...

*0137-7130169 * am 10.12.06 

Mal sehen, wie schnell und ob überhaupt MCN Telecom Auskunft erteilt... 

in diesem Sinne

Oliver


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (12 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*



oliveer schrieb:


> Mal sehen, wie schnell und ob überhaupt MCN Telecom Auskunft erteilt...



Sie erteilen. Und es tut ihnen natürlich aufrichtigst leid, dass du eine "Anrufer-Werbung" erhalten hast. 
Natürlich haben sie nicht das Geringste damit zu tun, denn sie sind nur der Service-Provider und haben die Nummer weitervergeben an die Firma xyz in der Suite soundso in London oder anderswo, Hauptsitz in Panama oder anderswo, und waschen ihre Hände in Unschuld.:lol:


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Hallo,

einwenig verspätet aber bei mir hat sich am 6.12.06 bei E Plus um 18.42 folgende Nr. gemeldet: 0137 7130048 
Bin leider drauf reingefallen, da ich wichtige Anrufe erwartete
tschuess


----------



## oliveer (19 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*



JohnnyBGoode schrieb:


> Sie erteilen. Und es tut ihnen natürlich aufrichtigst leid, dass du eine "Anrufer-Werbung" erhalten hast.
> Natürlich haben sie nicht das Geringste damit zu tun, denn sie sind nur der Service-Provider und haben die Nummer weitervergeben an die Firma xyz in der Suite soundso in London oder anderswo, Hauptsitz in Panama oder anderswo, und waschen ihre Hände in Unschuld.:lol:



Anwort kam innerhalb einer Woche...

Weitervermietet an 

*EuraCall GmbH - Offenbachstraße 1 - 81241 München *

Weitervermietet an 

*Talkin World GmbH - Dessauer Straße 280 - 06886 Wittenberg *

Diese "seriöse" Firma ist mir in letzter Zeit schon öfter aufgefallen

in diesem Sinne

Oliver


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer 2006: Hier melden*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> +491377378043
> 01377378043
> 0137 737 8043
> 0137 7378043
> ...



Über "Crystal Medialog" ging es damals weiter an:


> Tel Slovensko S.R.O.
> Julia G*
> Nam. Mr. Stefanika 45
> 945 01 Komarno (Slowakei)



Heute, zwei Monate später, schrieb die Bundesnetzagentur:



> ich kann Ihnen mitteilen, dass die Rufnummer  0137 737 8043 [01377378043 s.a. 01377378027 ], die im Netz der Firma dtms Deutsche Telefon- und Marketing Services GmbH, Isaac-Fulda-Allee 5, 55124 Mainz  geschaltet war, am 12.10.06  abgeschaltet worden ist.
> Den Netzbetreibern wurde ebenfalls untersagt, für Verbindungen über die Rufnummer, vom 30.09.06 ab, eine Rechnungslegung vorzunehmen oder vornehmen zu lassen sowie diesbezügliche Gelder zu inkassieren.
> 
> Bitte melden Sie sich, wenn nach dem o.a. Zeitpunkt diese Gespräche trotzdem auf Ihrer nächsten Fernmelderechnung erschienen sein sollten.
> ...






*Betroffene werden dringend gebeten, sofern noch nicht geschehen Strafanzeige zu stellen. Bitte auch bei der Bundesnetzagentur nachfragen, ob von dort aus die Staatsanwaltschaft (Mainz?) über alle Fälle informiert worden ist*.



Vielen Dank!
aka


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*

Diese Firma steht weder im Telefonbuch
und ist auch nicht bei der IHK gemeldet.
Es ist im Prinzip eine Briefkastenfirma
zur Telefonabzocke.
Am besten Sie senden das Kuvert
ohne Absender und ohne Briefmarke 
zurück.
Im Schreiben,schneiden Sie den
Adresskopf aus.
Dieser Brief geht dann mit Strafporto 
an den Absender zurück.
Sie bekommen garantiert keine
Antwort mehr.


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

? Worauf bezieht sich dieses posting? Wo soll ich den Adresskopf ausschneiden?
Welche von den vorgenannten Firmen versendet welche Briefe?


----------



## Reducal (22 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst  2006: Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Im Schreiben,schneiden Sie den Adresskopf aus.
> 
> Sie bekommen garantiert keine Antwort mehr.


Wer garantiert das? Wenn die Adresse wech is, lässt sich auch die Rücksendung beim Empfänger nicht zuordnen.



> Dieser Brief geht dann mit Strafporto an den Absender zurück.


Sicher? Wenn der Brief sichtlich geöffnet wurde, wandert der in die Schredder der Post. Die Zustellunternehmen machen sich nicht immer mehr Arbeit als nötig.


----------



## vwm (22 Dezember 2006)

*0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/*Weihnachten * 2006: Hier melden*

Alle Jahre wieder...
Habe am 22.12.2006 um 21:02 einen Lockanruf von
+491377170140
erhalten. Ich habe nicht angerufen.

Die BNetzA wurde informiert. 

Ob ich Anzeige erstatte weiß ich noch nicht, falls es jemand anderes macht stehe ich gerne als Zeuge zur Verfügung. Photos des Display sind vorhanden.


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

wenn Du Fotos hast, bitte erstatte Anzeige. siehe die links in meiner Signatur. Wenn Du Dich hier anmelden würdest, wäre mir das sehr recht. Tut nicht weh.
Danke
(an die angegebene Mailadresse werde ich nicht schreiben, da mir nicht klar ist, wie du an die gekommen bist)
PS: aus welcher Stadt kommst du?

stimmt die Nummer? Ich halte das für einen Übertragungsfehler. Schau mal nochmals aufs Displayfoto und bestätige die Nummer oder gebe die richtige bekannt.
Thanx


> +491377170140


(0)137 717 zugeteilt Arcor AG 

0137lesezeichen01377170140


----------



## vwm (22 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Hallo Aka,



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Wenn Du Dich hier anmelden würdest, wäre mir das sehr recht. Tut nicht weh. Danke
> (an die angegebene Mailadresse werde ich nicht schreiben, da mir nicht klar ist, wie du an die gekommen bist)
> PS: aus welcher Stadt kommst du?



Die Mailadresse war für beide Seiten sicher, aber Okey, Euer Forum, Eure Regeln. Ich wohne in Leipzig. Den Lockanruf habe ich auf einem O2 Mobiltelephon erhalten.



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> stimmt die Nummer? Ich halte das für einen Übertragungsfehler. Schau mal nochmals aufs Displayfoto und bestätige die Nummer oder gebe die richtige bekannt.
> (0)137 717 zugeteilt Arcor AG & Co



Doch, doch die Nummer stimmt: +491377170140 
Habe gerade bei Arcor höflich nachfragt, wer der letztverantwortliche ist.
(Du wirst es nicht glauben, ich habe Deine Sig tatsächlich gelesen und beachtet  )

Frohes Fest
VWM


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Hi!
Ist nicht mein Forum und e-mails sind hier prinzipiell nicht erlaubt. Ich habe mich nur gewundert, weil ich den mail-Anbieter nur mit "Zufalls-Mails" kenne. Nun biste ja angemeldet, ich hab Dir eben eine PN geschrieben, hat sich überschnitten.

Arcor hat mich gewundert - die waren meines Wissens noch NIE in so was involviert...


> Du wirst es nicht glauben, ich habe Deine Sig tatsächlich gelesen und beachtet


 
Leipzig? Muss ich mich mal umhören, da kenne ich die Staatsanwaltschaft noch nicht. Ist Leipzig nicht diese nette Stadt in der Nähe von Torgau? 

arcor:
http://www.arcor.de/business/enterprise/servnr/call_ueb.jsp


> Verbraucherschutz durch Erkennen von Anrufern mit untypisch hohen Anrufraten


Nun denn... Wie es sonst so aussieht mit Verbraucherschutz wird man sehen.


----------



## Henning L. (23 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Ich habe gerade (das erste mal überhaupt in meinem Leben einen Lockanruf auf mein E-Plus Handy von der 0137 717 0141 bekommen. Bundesnetzagentur sagt dass die Nummer bei Arcor registriert ist.


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Dezember 2006)

*+491377170141*

Mich hat gerade die folgende Nummer angerufen:

+491377170141

bzw.

01377170141

Hat mich stutzig gemacht, schnell im Netz nach der Vorwahl geschaut und jetzt ist's wohl ein Lockruf...

ShaguarGER


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Dezember 2006)

*Aw: +491377170141*

Ja, das denke ich auch , mich erreichte um 9:38 Uhr ebenfalls dieser Anruf auf meinem Handy heute morgern, am 23.12.2006.


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Dem schließe ich mich an, um 09:55 +491377170141 erhalten....


Ich bin ernsthaft am überlegen auch Anzeige zu erstatten, wie es auf Seite 31 oder 32 getan wurde....

Was sagt mir das, das die Nummer bei Arcor registriert ist?


Gruss Celina


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

0137 71070141 wieder so ein verfluchter teurer Scherzanruf...


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> 0137 71070141 wieder so ein verfluchter teurer Scherzanruf...


nur wenn du zurückgerufen hast


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> nur wenn du zurückgerufen hast


Hallo ich hatte auch einen Anruf von der Nummer 01377170141 und habe zurückgerufen ...welche Kosten kommen nun auf mich zu?


----------



## vwm (23 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Hallo ihr anonymen Mitstreiter,

alle, die sich sorgen um ihre nächste Telephonrechnung machen, oder die es einfach nervt, sollten einfach der Anleitung in der Signatur von Aka-Aka folgen. Wenn genügend Beschwerden bei der Bundesnetzagentur eingehen, wird das Inkasso für diese Nummer untersagt -- dann kostet Euch der Spaß nichts. 

Falls es doch auf der nächsten Rechnung auftaucht, einfach gegenüber dem Provider widersprechen,  mit Verweis auf die BNetzA. Dann solltet ihr Eurer Geld wiederbekommen. 

@Celina eigentlich sagt dass nicht viel -- es ist ungewöhnlich, bisher waren meistens andere Provider (Reseller) bei diesen Spielchen dabei. Könnte sogar sein, dass die Betrüger versehentlich die falsche Nummer übertragen haben. Aber vermutlich ist Arcor einfach auch mal ein schwarzes Schaf untergekommen.

Grüße

VWM


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Wurde heute am 23.12.2006 von 01377170141 angeklingelt, und habe natürlich zurückgerufen (so ein Mist...), es kam nur ein Knacken und eine Bandansage, mit vielen Dank, also vorsicht!!!

Mfg Robert


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Kam gerade vorhin über Vodafone rein:

11:53h
+491377170151

haben natürlich nicht angerufen. 
Nummernblock von Arcor


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Kam gerade eben an einem O2-Anschluss (0179) an: 0137-717-0141.


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (23 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Es geht also wieder los: Die Feiertage werden von Ping-Betrügerbanden offensichtlich wieder dazu genutzt, Kasse zu machen.

Daher die Empfehlung: *Erstattung einer Strafanzeige bei der zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft wegen (versuchten) bandenmäßigen Betruges. *

Arcor war in den letzten Monaten von betrügerischen Weitervermietungen meines Wissens nicht betroffen.


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Kam gerade eben an einem O2-Anschluss (0179) an: 0137-717-0141.



Kam ebenfalls an einem T-Mobile-Anschluß an


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Heute, 13 uhr 50,
Anruf in Abwesenheit 0049 1377 170 141 auf Festnetz.


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (23 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Heute, 13 uhr 50,
> Anruf in Abwesenheit 0049 1377 170 141 auf Festnetz.



Aufs Festnetz ist eine ganz neue Variante.


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*



JohnnyBGoode schrieb:


> Aufs Festnetz ist eine ganz neue Variante.


und nicht so effektiv  wie auf´s Handy. Zum einen haben längst nicht alle Festnetztelefone
 eine entgangene Anrufanzeige, zum zweiten fällt auf dem Festnetz eine   Mobilfunknummer 
 auf und erweckt eher m.E.   Mißtrauen als auf dem Handy 
Vielleicht  sind die andern Felder bereits zu abgegrast.

Was die Unterdrückung von 0137 Rufnummernübertragung betrifft, wird sich wohl nie was tun.
Ist ja angeblich nicht möglich


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich bin ernsthaft am überlegen auch Anzeige zu erstatten, wie es auf Seite 31 oder 32 getan wurde....
> Was sagt mir das, das die Nummer bei Arcor registriert ist?
> Gruss Celina


In meiner Signatur sind links (blaue Schrift anklicken) --> alle nötigen Infos

Diese Nummer gehört zu einem 10000-Nummern-Block, den die Bundesnetzagentur der Firma arcor zur Verfügung gestellt hat. Diese "leiht" die Nummern gegen eine Beteiligung weiter, meist an eine Firma X, die sie wiederum gegen Beteiligung an eine Firma Y weiter leiht, die sie der Firma Z leiht.

Eine Beschwerde bei der Bundesnetzagentur ist nötig, um die Nummer sperren zu lassen. Die Bundesnetzagentur ist eigentlich auch verpflichtet, solche Betrugsfälle z.B. an die Staatsanwaltschaft zu melden, leider passiert das offenbar nicht. Daher fordere ich immer auf, Anzeige zu stellen.

ARCOR ist nach meinen Informationen *noch nie* als Vermieter solcher Nummern an Betrüger aufgefallen. Umso mehr bin ich gespannt, wie man das bei ARCOR regelt...
Also: Arcor würde an einem evtl. Betrug "still" mitverdienen, aber man kann ja _natürlich_ nichts dafür. Man nennt dieses Modell "Mehrwertdienste".

0049 1377 170 141
+49 137 7170141
0137717041

Bitte *Maßnahmen nach dem BAS ergreifen*
*B*eschwerde bei rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de
*A*nfrage bei arcor
*S*trafanzeige erstatten


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Heute, 13 uhr 50,
> Anruf in Abwesenheit 0049 1377 170 141 auf Festnetz.



Korrektur, War von D2 her umgeleitet.
Gruß Heiko


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

0049 1377 170 141
+49 137 7170141
0137717041

*Es ist sehr schade, dass hier wieder viele Meldungen einlaufen und wenn man in ein paar Tagen die nötigen Infos zusammen getragen hat, sind keine Betroffenen mehr erreichbar. Bitte erstattet Strafanzeige und teilt dann die Aktenzeichen mit. Wenn es eine Welle ist, hat die Bundesnetzagentur Beschwerden genug und die Nummer wird ohnehin gesperrt. Aber dann passiert nichts mehr! 
Die Bundesnetzagentur teilt Euch dann in ca. sechs Wochen mit, dass die Nummer an arcor vergeben wurde und gesperrt wurde. Das war es dann.

Ich mache diese Hamsterradmarathons seit ein paar Jahren mit und bitte daher dringend darum,

STRAFANZEIGE ZU STELLEN

und die Aktenzeichen dann mir mitzuteilen!!! (auch bei Einstellungen) (bitte unbedingt mit Bezug zur Nummer bzw zum posting)

Es geht darum, dass Betroffene gesammelt werden können, um die Staatsanwaltschaften zu effektivem Handeln bewegen zu können.

Anmelden wäre auch gut, zwecks evtl. Austausch.

Das kostet Euch höchstens 20 Minuten Arbeit und wäre zumindest einen Versuch wert. Es gibt reihenweise gut untersuchte Fälle, wo eigentlich alles beeinander ist - nur die Geschädigten sind unauffindbar... (bzw. mussten die 1,29 Euro oder was nicht zahlen und sind damit schon zufrieden)

Vielen Dank & Frohe Weihnachten*

01377170140
01377170141
01377170151


----------



## mkaleu (23 Dezember 2006)

*0137 7170141 neu im Geschäft*

Hallo  Anruf von 01377170141 um 13:52 erhalten

Habe dort unwissend angerufen und Nachricht erhalten: "Ihr Anruf wurde gezählt"

Keine Ahnung wer dahintersteckt. Habe schon Strafanzeige beim Staatsanwalt gestellt, und zwei Mails an [email protected] und [email protected] geschickt. Was können wir noch mehr machen um den Betrügern die Suppe zu versalzen?

Mike


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137 7170141 neu im Geschäft*

Danke für Dein Engagement, aber...

- die Nummer gehört arcor, also info(at)arcor.net
(mailt nur alle hin, angeblich liest das auch während der Feiertage jemand)

- an Bekanntgabe des Aktenzeichens denken, sobald es vorliegt (und mit der Nummer, damit man es zuordnen kann) (bitte per PN)

Vielen Dank & schöne Feiertage


----------



## mkaleu (23 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137 7170141 neu im Geschäft*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Danke für Dein Engagement, aber...
> 
> - die Nummer gehört arcor, also info(at)arcor.net
> (mailt nur alle hin, angeblich liest das auch während der Feiertage jemand)
> ...


Hallo,

habe ich schon alles gemacht. mal sehen was dabei rauskommt.

Mike


----------



## mkaleu (23 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137 7170141 neu im Geschäft*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Danke für Dein Engagement, aber...
> 
> - die Nummer gehört arcor, also info(at)arcor.net
> (mailt nur alle hin, angeblich liest das auch während der Feiertage jemand)
> ...


Das ging nun auch an Arcor:

Ich bin Inhaber eines Mobilfunkanschlusses bei dem Netzbetreiber T-Mobil mit der Rufnummer 0175XXXXXXX. Am 23.12-2006 erreichte mich auf meinem Handy ein Anruf. Bevor ich diesen annehmen konnte, trennte der unbekannte Anrufer die Verbindung. Als "Anruf in Abwesenheit" erschien auf dem Display meines Handys die Nummer 01377170141 Da mir die Nummer unbekannt war habe ich sie angerufen und hörte erstaunt die Ansage „Ihr Anruf wurde gezählt“ Mißtrauisch habe ich mich dann sachkundig gemacht um musste feststellen, dass es sich um eine so genannte MABEZ-Nummer, also eine hoch tarifierte Servicenummer, die eigentlich für Gewinnspiele, aber nicht für normale Telefonanrufe vorgesehen ist. Ich weiß weder welches "Gewinnspiel" dahinter steckt noch was es kostet. Bisher habe ich Nummern mit der 0137 als Vorwahl nicht als solche angesehen, die mit erhöhten Kosten verbunden sind.

Mit dem Kurzanruf sollte mir offensichtlich vorgespiegelt werden, dass mich tatsächlich ein Anrufer mit der Nummer 0137... erreichen wollte. Damit sollte ich zum Rückruf verleitet, und dem Täter dadurch ein Vermögensvorteil verschafft werden. Dies erfüllt den Tatbestand des Betrugs. Anzeige wurde erstattet.

Ich bitte um Auskunft über den Inhaber der Rufnummer.

Gleichzeitig zeige ich Ihnen den Betrug an und bitte Sie Gebühren aus dieser Rufnummer vorerst weder abzubuchen, noch an den Betreiber auszuzahlen. Sie wissen, dass hier ein Mißbrauch vorliegt. Es sind in jedem Fall zwar nur 1 Euro, doch durch die Masse der Anrufe ist jede Bagatellgrenze weit überschritten. Es handelt sich somit um gewerbs-/bandenmäßigen Betrug. 

Insofern lasse ich prüfen, ob Beihilfe zum Betrug vorliegt, wenn von betrogenen Nutzern auf die Machenschaften hingewiesen wurde und dennoch Auszahlungen an die Letztveranwortlichen vorgenommen werden, bzw. den auf sich selbst entfallenden Gebührenanteil behalten wird. Hier ist auch  der Vorwurf der Geldwäsche gem. § 261 StGB relevant.


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Vorbildlich!


> Insofern lasse ich prüfen, ob Beihilfe zum Betrug vorliegt, wenn von betrogenen Nutzern auf die Machenschaften hingewiesen wurde und dennoch Auszahlungen an die Letztveranwortlichen vorgenommen werden, bzw. den auf sich selbst entfallenden Gebührenanteil behalten wird. Hier ist auch der Vorwurf der Geldwäsche gem. § 261 StGB relevant.


 :thumb: 
Nächstes Mal evtl. "könnte relevant sein"...
Grüsse von
Oberlehrer aka


----------



## mkaleu (23 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137 7170141 neu im Geschäft*



mkaleu schrieb:


> Das ging nun auch an Arcor:
> 
> Ich bin Inhaber eines Mobilfunkanschlusses bei dem Netzbetreiber T-Mobil mit der Rufnummer 0175XXXXXXX. Am 23.12-2006 erreichte mich auf meinem Handy ein Anruf. Bevor ich diesen annehmen konnte, trennte der unbekannte Anrufer die Verbindung. Als "Anruf in Abwesenheit" erschien auf dem Display meines Handys die Nummer 01377170141 Da mir die Nummer unbekannt war habe ich sie angerufen und hörte erstaunt die Ansage „Ihr Anruf wurde gezählt“ Mißtrauisch habe ich mich dann sachkundig gemacht um musste feststellen, dass es sich um eine so genannte MABEZ-Nummer, also eine hoch tarifierte Servicenummer, die eigentlich für Gewinnspiele, aber nicht für normale Telefonanrufe vorgesehen ist. Ich weiß weder welches "Gewinnspiel" dahinter steckt noch was es kostet. Bisher habe ich Nummern mit der 0137 als Vorwahl nicht als solche angesehen, die mit erhöhten Kosten verbunden sind.
> 
> ...


Hallo

also zuständige Staatanwaltschaft Sitz in Detmold und hat die Strafanzeige per Fax erhalten. Aktenzeichen kommt garantiert. Wie sicherlich den Meisten im Forum geht es mir darum solche Abzocker schnellstens hinter Gitter zu bringen. Ich möchte nämlich mein Handy in Ruhe nutzen können. Leider gehören da auch so gewisse Tastenanordnungen dazu, die die Betreiber so anordnen, dass man sie gern mal versehentlich auslöst und dann schnell GPRS Kosten von einigen 100 Euro entstehen. Mir ist das 2x passiert, obwohl ich recht vorsichtig bin. Gibt es nicht Tools mit denen man so etwas blocken kann?

Mike


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

23.12.2006 12:48
Ping-Anruf mit der Nummer 0137717015
Ich habe nicht zurückgerufen und den Vorfall an die BNetzA gemeldet


----------



## mkaleu (23 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Vorbildlich!
> :thumb:
> Nächstes Mal evtl. "könnte relevant sein"...
> Grüsse von
> Oberlehrer aka


Hallo,

danke, denke ich dran. Hier meine ich mit relevant "natürlich"  bedeutsam, erheblich.

Mike


----------



## Simon Pamies (23 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Ich habe auch so einen Anruf bekommen und bin drauf reingefallen :-(

Mails an BNAG und Arcor (Nummer: 01377170141) sind draussen. Das Fax an den Staatsanwalt geht am Montag oder Dienstag raus da ich das hier nicht haben.


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

01377170141 - Anruf "in Abwesenheit" am 23.12.2006 um 17:36 Uhr.

Nicht zurückgerufen, weitere Schritte werden unternommen.


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Hallo,

vorhin habe ich so einen Anruf erhalten und nicht zurückgerufen:

23.12.2006
16:51:26 uhr
angezeigte Nummer: +491377170141
Mein Netz ist Vodafone

Ich habe eine Mail an [email protected] geschickt.

MfG,
[.....]
_Mailadresse gelöscht. Siehe  Nutzungsbedingungen. MOD/BR_


----------



## mkaleu (23 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Hier zwei der geschädigten Nummern zum Anhang an Eure Anzeige.


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Anruf von +49137 717 0141 bekommen und dummerweise zurückgerufen. Was tut man? Ich will das auf keinen Fall bezahlen, da ich denke, dass mein Telefonanbieter an soetwas mitverdient und durch Überwachung seines Netzes/Sperrung der Rufnummernweiterleitung für solche Gassen die Kunden schützen könnte/sollte.

Schöne Feiertage, Dirk,


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Anruf von +49137 717 0141 bekommen und dummerweise zurückgerufen. Was tut man? Ich will das auf keinen Fall bezahlen, da ich denke, dass mein Telefonanbieter an soetwas mitverdient und durch Überwachung seines Netzes/Sperrung der Rufnummernweiterleitung für solche Gassen die Kunden schützen könnte/sollte.
> 
> Schöne Feiertage, Dirk,



23.12.06, 19:09 Uhr
Anruf von 0137 717 0141 bekommen, blöderweise zurückgerufen.

Antwort: "Vielen Dank, Ihr Anruf wurde gezählt".

Laut Bundesnetzagentur gehört dieNummer zu Arcor:
(0)137 717 zugeteilt Arcor AG & Co

Beschwerde ging an [email protected] raus.


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Habe vor einer viertelstunde einen Lockanruf mit der Nummer 0137/7170141 erhalten und auch zurückgerufen. Mein Anruf wurde gezählt und ich mache gerade eine Anzeige fertig. 22.12.2006 19.00 Uhr

bei Fragen: ungezieferabwehr.de / [..]

*[Virenscanner: Mail-Addy entfernt]*


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

23.12.'06; 15:04 => "entgangener anruf"

01377170141; leider rückgerufen

rumfnummernspam und arcor informiert; starfanzeige u.u. in den nächsten tagen

und das zu den feiertagen...


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Hallo,
habe heute (23.12.2006 um 18.42 Uhr) einen Lockanruf mit folgender Nummer bekommen: 01377170141.
Da ich nicht zurück gerufen habe, ist mir auch kein Schaden entstanden. Unabhängig davon habe ich eine Meldung an die Bundesnetzagentur mit einem Screenshot geschickt. Ach ja. Ich habe das ePlus-Netz.

Viele Grüße und frohe Weihnachten,
Martin


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Hi,

da ich die Arcor-Mailadresse nicht kenne, habe ich es eben über das Arcor-Impressum versucht. Klickt man hier auf [email protected] kommt man auf eine neue Seite, die entweder für Interessentenanfragen oder Kunden gedacht ist. In jedem Fall öffnet sich hier nicht das eMail-Programm, wie bei einem derartigen Link erwartet. Inwieweit hier grenzwertig der Impressumspflicht nachgekommen wird, wäre eine eigene Prüfung wert 

Viele Grüße,
Martin


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

schönen guten abend, ich hab um 20.13 einen anruf bekommen und zurückgerufen, nummer wie bei den meißten: +49137 717 0141

auf die seite der bnetza zu kommen is verdammt schwer... hat lange ladezeiten, kann mir vorstellen dass die seite gut überlaset ist.

was soll ich als nächstes machen???

danke schonmal im voraus, frohe weihnachten und gesegnete feiertage!
grüße aus der nähe von stuttgart, kai


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

wurde gerade von 01377170141 geprellt. Nach Anruf bei der Telekom gab man mir die Auskunft das 0137 er nummern als Servicerufnummern gekennzeichnet sind und das man selbst dafür verantwortlich ist wen man zurückruft. Das aber  keine Aufklärung über die entstehenden Kosten am Anfang des Telefonats gemacht wird das berücksichtigt keiner. Das ist die größte Abzocke die ich erlebt habe. Stellt euch das mal vor wieviele hier im Forum und auch in anderen Foren über Nummern berichten die Sie zurückgerufen haben. wenn man das mal summiert kommen da bestimmt stattliche Beträge zusammen. 

Der Hammer der absolute Hammer. So und das Ende vom Lied ist wie alles im schneckenrechtsstaat Deutschland. Die Verursacher werden aufgrund immer häufigeren Klagen von geprellten irgendwann in JAHREN dingfest gemacht haben aber in der Zwischenzeit Millionenbeträge abgegrast.

In Texas gäbe es dafür die Todesstrafe  

Frechheit absolute Frechheit.


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Ok. Es gibt also zum Fest eine Arcor-Ping-Welle. Dann wünsche ich mir mal viele Beschwerdemails an arcor und die Bundesnetzagentur und ein paar Dutzend Strafanzeigen zum Fest (nicht gegen arcor)
Lässt sich das machen?
Bitte links in meiner Signatur anklicken für weitere Infos

und nun am Rande zu der anderen Sachen:

Die Telekom, erfahren in der Juristerei um Dialerabrechnungen, soll sich mal nicht so aus dem Fenster lehnen!


Unregistriert schrieb:


> Nach Anruf bei der Telekom gab man mir die Auskunft das 0137 er nummern als Servicerufnummern gekennzeichnet sind und das man selbst dafür verantwortlich ist wen man zurückruft.


Die juristische Prüfung dieses Sachverhaltes sollte nicht Aufgabe eines Hotlinemitarbeiters eines Unternehmens sein! Das nächste Mal bitte kontern mit dem LG Hildesheim: 


> Ein Täter, der massenhaft mittels sog. "Ping- bzw. Lockanrufe" Mobilfunk- und Festnetzteilnehmer von einer Mehrwertdiensterufnummer aus anruft, täuscht die Angerufenen darüber, dass er ein Gespräch mit ihnen führen wolle. In Wirklichkeit hat der Ping-Anrufer aber gar kein Interesse an einem Gespräch. Er will nur die Betroffenen zu einem Rückruf motivieren, um ihnen gegenüber die Nutzung seines Mehrwertdienstes abrechnen zu können. Die gutgläubigen Opfer gehen im Regelfall davon aus, jemand habe sie sprechen wollen. Sie rechnen nicht damit, dass sie einen Mehrwertdienst anwählen und werden somit über die fehlende Gesprächsintention des Ping-Anrufers getäuscht (vgl. LG Hildesheim, Urteil v. 10.2.2004, Az.: 26 KLs 16 Js 26785/02, MMR 2005, 130).


Quelle: http://www.mediendelikte.de/263Betrug.htm

In diesem Urteil steht ganz klar drin, dass Fahrlässigkeit hier keine Rolle spielt!


> Für die Tatbestandsmäßigkeit spielt es jedoch keine Rolle, ob die Getäuschten bei sorgfältiger Prüfung die Täuschung hätten erkennen können, denn selbst leichtfertige Opfer werden durch das Strafrecht geschützt.


 Was die Telekomleute da sagen, ist vielleicht Telekom-Law, aber nicht unbedingt deutsche Rechtssprechung.
*ANRUFE MIT 0137-KENNUNG SIND IMMER ILLEGAL*


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Dezember 2006)

*0137 anruf......*

Hallo sie treiben wieder ihr unwesen, bei mir heute um 17.56 mit folgender nummer 01377170141....


----------



## SPaule (23 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

23.12.2006 22:56 Uhr +491377170141


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Folgendes tun:

B-eschwerde
A-nfrage
S-trafanzeige

unter info(at)arcor.net sollen am Mittwoch ein paar Beschwerdemails liegen. Dann dürften die eigentlich auch keine Gelder weiter leiten. Der Nutzer der Nummer dürfte dann am Donnerstag bekannt sein, sodass die hoffentlich von Euch informierten Staatsanwaltschaften ab Freitag agieren könnten 

  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=158961#post158961
*B*eschwerde an     rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de 
*A*nfrage nach Letztverantwortlichem:  0137786,  0137713: an infoteam(at)mcn-tele.com 0137717: info(at)arcor.net
*S*trafanzeige/Strafantrag! siehe http://www.dialerschutz.de/0137-handy-lockanruf.php#6
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=43562

bekannte Aktenzeichen (auch Einstellungen) an info(at)computerbetrug.de schicken! Betreff: Aka Az


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Dezember 2006)

*Lockruf! 013771770141*

Lockruf! 013771770141

Passt auf es wieder mal eine neue Lockrufnummer unterwegs

mfg Finn


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Lockruf! 013771770141*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Lockruf! 013771770141
> Passt auf es wieder mal eine neue Lockrufnummer unterwegs
> mfg Finn


bitte nochmal nachlesen, wie die Nummer lautet


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten 2006: Hier melden*

Die Nummer ist 0137 717 0141.

Mein erster Rufnummernspam, wie aufregend 

Mail an BNA und Arcor ist raus (abuse[at]arcor.de, abuse[at]arcor.net geschaeftskundenbetreuung[at]arcor.net). Die letzte Mail, weil man mich seitens Arcor darum gebeten hatte.


----------



## Gast2006-12-23 (23 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Lockruf von 0137-717-0141 um 22:43 (Handyuhr).

Mail an BNA und Arcor (Betreiber) ist raus.

Mein erster Rufnummernspam, wie aufregend 

MfG
PiLLe


----------



## Gast2006-12-23 (23 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Äh? Das waren doch zwei unterschiedliche Threads? Ich wollte doch nur alles richtig machen (die erste Meldung mit der falschen Nummer war NICHT von mir).

_Threads wurden zusammengelegt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Dezember 2006)

*0137-717-0141 01377170141 +491377170141*



Gast2006-12-23 schrieb:


> Ich wollte doch nur alles richtig machen


Das hast Du auch. Danke dafür. Jetzt noch Strafanzeige stellen, als Weihnachtsgeschenk für mich. Danke & schöne Feiertage!
aka.
01377170141
Ich geh jetzt ins Bett und bin dann ein paar Tage weg. Ich hoffe, die Betreuung hier ist über die Weihnachtstage gut ([email protected]). Bitte, wenn es zu arg wird, ab und zu ein "Standardposting" zwischenrein machen. Damit man nicht zu weit scrollen muss zwischen all den Meldungen. Danke schön.


----------



## Gast (24 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

0137-7170141

23.12.2006 / 23:01 Uhr

1. Habe glücklicherweise nicht zurückgerufen.

2. Habe Arcor gerade dazu aufgefordert, mir bis zum 15.01.07 den Namen des Letztverantwortlichen zu nennen (per E-Mail, habe die Bundesnetzagentur in Kopie genommen.

3. Habe die Bundesnetzagentur per Muserbrief via E-Mail nochmal separat informiert.

Schweinerei solche Aktionen. Aber danke für die gute Seite!


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Hallo,

hier nur Meldung eines weitereren Lockrufs durch die

   Rufnummer  +49 137 7170141

   23.12.2006  -  19:45 Uhr

(Beschwerde Netzagentur, Arcor-Anforderung, Strafanzeige)

Mfg,
im


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

klasse, Danke


----------



## Gast (24 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Ich war der vorletzte Poster:

Was passiert eigentlich bei einer Anzeige (habe noch nie jemanden angezeigt)?

Was ist, wenn es zu einer Gerichtsverhandlung kommt? Einen Anwalt möchte ich nämlich nicht einschalten. Wenn ich da nun ohne Anwalt stehe und den Prozess verliere, muss ich dann die ganzen Kosten tragen?

PS: Da ich keinen Schaden habe, möchte ich gern die Anzeige umgehen.


----------



## Gast (24 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Lockanruf am 23.12.2006 11:46Uhr

mein Netz:T-Mobil
Anruf von 01377170141

Habe zwar nicht zurück gerufen also ist mir dadurch kein Schaden entstanden, werde aber trotzdem alle Schritte wie Beschwerde, Strafanzeige u.s.w. gehen, da man solchen Leuten wirklich das Handwerk legen sollte.




200 Puls .... bald


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*



Gast schrieb:


> Was passiert eigentlich bei einer Anzeige (habe noch nie jemanden angezeigt)?


 Das wird geprüft und dann wird entschieden, ob weiter ermittelt wird oder nicht. Bitte in Deinem Anschreiben ausdrücklich um eine Information hierüber. Du kannst, als Anleitung, die Musteranzeige hier verwenden:
http://www.dialerschutz.de/0137-handy-lockanruf.php#6

sinnvoll ist es, den Anruf zu dokumentieren (z.B. durch Foto des Displays oder Handy unter'n scanner legen).

Das kannst Du dann Deiner zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft schicken und darauf hinweisen, dass aktuell bereits mehrere Ermittlungsverfahren zu ähnlichen Vorgängen laufen. Schick ruhig einen Link hierher mit.

Deine zuständige Staatsanwaltschaft erfährst Du hier:
http://www.justizadressen.nrw.de/og.php

Einfach Deinen Wohnort eingeben (z.B. "Geretsried"), dann kriegst Du die zuständige Staatsanwaltschaft (z.B. "StA München II") und die zugehörige Postanschrift.

Im Prinzip ist das in 30 Minuten erledigt und kostet Dich eine Briefmarke. Bitte nicht vergessen, das Aktenzeichen bekannt zu geben (dazu müsstest Du Dich aber anmelden oder zur Not die unten stehende Mailadresse verwenden). Dies gilt auch, wenn das Verfahren eingestellt wird.


----------



## stieglitz (24 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Gerade eben um 8:25 am 24.12.06 Heiliger Abend!
D1 Netz
1377170142

Eine Nummer höher als der Vorposter.


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Anfruf von 01377170142 am Sonntag den 24.12 um 08:36 Uhr.

Habe mich über diese Unverschämtheit sehr geärgert!!

Wie kann ich das sofort umgehend unterbinden?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Dezember 2006)

*01377170141*

Hallo,

ich wurde Gestern von dieser Nr. angerufen und hab natürlich prompt die Nr. gewählt weil gleich wieder aufgelegt wurde ... dann kam ne Ansage "Ihr Anruf wurde gezählt" ... was fürn Sch**ß.
[ edit ]

mfg Sven

Frohes Fest übrigens ...


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (24 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Wie kann ich das sofort umgehend unterbinden?


Über die Feiertage wohl nicht mehr, und danach nicht sofort.

Frage bei arcor (ist der "Hauptmieter") unter info[at]arcor.de nach dem Letztverantwortlichen für diese Rufnummer. Der wird mal wieder in Lettland, Litauen, der Slowakei oder in Italien sitzen.

Und am Mittwoch gleich bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Strafanzeige gegen Unbekannt wegen bandenmäßigen Betruges erstatten. Muster gibts ja in der Signatur von AkaAka.


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (24 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*



Gast schrieb:


> 2. Habe Arcor gerade dazu aufgefordert, mir bis zum 15.01.07 den Namen des Letztverantwortlichen zu nennen (per E-Mail, habe die Bundesnetzagentur in Kopie genommen.



Der 15.01. ist viel zu spät. Die sollen umgehend handeln, damit hier alle erfahren, woher die B*********** diesmal kommen und wer wieder mal von den altbekannten Gestalten seine schmutzigen Knotschen drin hat!


----------



## Captain Picard (24 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Wie kann ich das sofort umgehend unterbinden?





JohnnyBGoode schrieb:


> Über die Feiertage wohl nicht mehr, und danach nicht sofort.


Nachdem die BNetzA ehemals RegTP  es in vier Jahren zu keiner wirksamen  Lösung geschafft 
hat, nämlich die Rufnummernübertragung zu unterbinden, sehe ich es auch für die nächsten vier Jahre
eher pessimistisch.


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

01377170142
24.12.2006 - 10:00
eplus
Nicht zurückgerufen 

Habe dann die 0137 bei google eingegeben und bin auf diese Seite aufmerksam geworden - stand an 2. Stelle.

Vielen Dank das man so vor unötigen Kosten geschützt wird.


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

hallo,

habe soeben ( 09:50) von der 01377170142 einen entgangenen anruf gehabt, nicht zurückgerufen.

beschwerde an arcor folgt sogleich.


schöne feiertage!


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (24 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Nachdem die BNetzA ehemals RegTP  es in vier Jahren zu keiner wirksamen  Lösung geschafft
> hat, nämlich die Rufnummernübertragung zu unterbinden, sehe ich es auch für die nächsten vier Jahre
> eher pessimistisch.



Mir gehts genauso. Allerdings bieten einige Hersteller von Mobiltelefonen m.W. die Möglichkeit, bestimmte Rufnummern zu ignorieren bzw. abzuweisen. Vielleicht wäre das eine geeignete Möglichkeit, diesen Ganoven das Wasser abzugraben.

Übrigens: Auf meine bisherigen Strafanzeigen blieben die Reaktionen eher verhalten. 

Bei Nr. 1 (Juni 2006 gegen Unbekannt, Mieter dtms>>>weiter an Kynetic di Roberto de Michele. I-84100 Salerno) habe ich bislang überhaupt nichts mehr gehört. 

Bei Nr. 2 (September 2006 gegen Unbekannt, Mieter NextID>>>weiter an TalkinWorld>>>weiter an Telefonmarketing L.) wurde mir am 09.11.2006 von der Staatsanwaltschaft mitgeteilt, man habe das Verfahren zuständigkeitshalber an die Staatsanwaltschaft Dessau abgegeben.


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

schließe mich meinem Vorredner an... (leider zurückgerufen = 1,06 EUR)


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> schließe mich meinem Vorredner an... (leider zurückgerufen = 1,06 EUR)



war 0137 7170142 am 24.12.2006 um 09:43


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Danke für die Info - leider zu spät - meine Mutter hat sinnfreierweise bereits einmal bei der Nummer 0137/7170142 angerufen. Es gab insgesamt zwei Lockanrufe: 08:06 und 08:07.
Stellt sich nun die Frage, wie man den "Anbieter" der Nummer herausfindet, um gegen ihn vorzugehen zu können.
Die Nummern müssen ja vergeben werden - Gibt es irgendwo eine Datenbank mit den aktuellen 0137 Nummern?


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

So. Ich habe mal das Forum ein wenig durchforstet. Folgende Nummern sind seit gestern hier Thema gewesen:

0137 - 717 0141
0137 - 717 0142
0137 - 717 015
0137 - 717 0151

Scheint wohl ein Rundumschlag zu sein, da verschiedene Anbieter genannt wurden: Arcor, Vodavone....


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (24 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Scheint wohl ein Rundumschlag zu sein, da verschiedene Anbieter genannt wurden: Arcor, Vodavone....



Die MABEZ-Nummern 0137-717xxxx sind zugeteilt an ARCOR. Von den Pinganrufen sind alle deutschen Mobilfunknetze betroffen.


			
				BNetzA schrieb:
			
		

> (0)137 717 zugeteilt Arcor AG & Co



ARCOR hat wohl weitervermietet; daher Anfrage an info[at]arcor.net richten, an wen diese Rufnummern weitervermietet wurden. Es könnte sich hierbei aber durchaus um eine endlose "Weitervermietungskette" handeln, die ihren "Endpunkt" im Ausland hat.

Man muss allerdings festhalten, dass ARCOR erstmals in Zusammenhang mit einer Ping-Welle in Erscheinung tritt.


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

habe soeben einen lockanruf erhalten und leider zurückgerufen.
Werde mich nach Weihnachten daran setzen und was dagegen unternehmen.

Nummer:01377170142

Ciao


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Ach ja, hab folgende Daten vergessen:
Netz: O2, Anruf am 24.12.06 um 10:50


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Hallo!
Gleiche Nummer, Anruf um 10.04. Ist ne Schweinerei, dass die Netzbetreiber da mitspielen.


----------



## Andreas Donaubauer (24 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

mich hat's auch erwischt!
+49 137 7170141
23.12.2006 ca. 21:20
ich bin bei Vodavone


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Hallo zusammen
Anruf gestern (23.12.06) 22:47 Uhr im Vodafone Netz.
Nummer: +491377170151q


----------



## Sioux (24 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

01377170142 (Arcor)
24.12.2006 - 10:34
auf Netz = T-Mobile

War Premiere für mich und habe blöderweise zurückgerufen...


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

wurde heute morgen von 01377170142 angerufen ..
hab's erst später bemerkt und bin deshalb nicht rangegangen .. die nummer kam mir gleich spanisch vor~


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

ah, verdammt:
bin bei e-plus, anruf kam um 10:22!


----------



## mkaleu (24 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*



Gast schrieb:


> Ich war der vorletzte Poster:
> 
> Was passiert eigentlich bei einer Anzeige (habe noch nie jemanden angezeigt)?
> 
> ...


Hallo,

eine Strafanzeige erledigt der Staatanwalt alles. Kosten entstehen keine. 

Mike


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Gerade eben:

24.12.2006 12:24 Uhr
O2-Netz
01377170142

Rückruf durch meinen Vater erfolgt. *grrrrr* Er sagte eine Computerstimme hätte folgendes gesprochen: Danke, ihre Wertung/Voting wurde gezählt.
Werd es nachher gleich melden.


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Exakt das gleiche bei mir, 12:29, O2-Netz, 01377170142, gleiche Masche.


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Habe heute um 9:35 einen Lockanruf bekommen von 0137-7170142!!!
Bin selber BASE-Kunde!!!
Habe natürlich nicht geantwort!!!
Wollte nur bescheid sagen!!!


----------



## .ki (24 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Dito, 12:04, Vodafone-Netz, 01377170142, ich verstehe es einfach nicht, das es immernoch funktioniert. Wozu haben wir denn eine Bundesnetzagentur !?


----------



## Reducal (24 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*



.ki schrieb:


> Wozu haben wir denn eine Bundesnetzagentur?


Die kann erst mit Rechnungslegung- und Inkassierungsverbot reagieren, wenn ein Missbrauch vorliegt. Das Ganze ist ein Verwaltungsakt und braucht nunmal seine Zeit - desto mehr Leute sich dort beschweren, desto zügiger wird gearbeitet. Aber wie in jeder Behörde läuft über die Feiertage dort der Betrieb sicher auch nur auf Sparflamme.


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Bei mir auch genau sie selbe Masche und geiche Nummer....
Bin E-Plus Kunde.


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Ebenso, Nummer 0137-7170142, E-Plus-Netz, am 24.12.2006 um 12:59 Uhr. Hoffen die auf Weihnachtsgeschenke in Form von hektischen und daher unaufmerksamen Handybenutzern?
Laut BundesNetzAgentur ist die Rufnummer Arcor zugeteilt, werd mal sehen, ob man denen auch Mails dazu schreiben kann.

Frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

gerade eben 13:28     +491377170142    ins D2-Netz


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

kann bitte jemand die Mail-addy posten, bei der man sich beschweren kann?


----------



## sascha (24 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Warnung und weitere Informationen (mit Kontaktadressen für Beschwerden) hier: http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=412


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Hallo,
bei mir war es gestern am 23.12. um 11:55 im Vodafone-Netz

Nummer: 013777170141

hab dummerweise zurückgerufen, da ich diese Masche noch nicht kannte 

MfG Carsten


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

mist, eine 7 zuviel. ich meinte 01377170141

MfG Carsten


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Servus habe heute auch einen Ping Anruf erhalten und mich maßlos aufgeregt. 
Anruf kam auf meinem Prepaidtelefon an. 

Als konsequenz die ich ziehe, habe ich einen Brief mit Ankündigung meiner Kündigung aller Telefonverträge ( Hausanschluss, Mobilfunkanschluss usw.) angekündigt. Bei mir wird die Telekommunikationsinfrastruktur von der Telekom bereitgestellt. Hier werde ich Kündigen weil Sie diese Anrufe durchlassen und dabei zu meinem Schaden handeln.

Vielleicht ist das ein Weg den Druck zu erhöhen und Entscheidungen zu beschleunigen. 

Gruß und schöne Weihnachten ph


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (24 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Als konsequenz die ich ziehe, habe ich einen Brief mit Ankündigung meiner Kündigung aller Telefonverträge ( Hausanschluss, Mobilfunkanschluss usw.) angekündigt. Bei mir wird die Telekommunikationsinfrastruktur von der Telekom bereitgestellt. Hier werde ich Kündigen weil Sie diese Anrufe durchlassen und dabei zu meinem Schaden handeln.Vielleicht ist das ein Weg den Druck zu erhöhen und Entscheidungen zu beschleunigen.



Wird wohl vergeblich sein. Hab selbst mal versucht, was zu unternehmen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showpost.php?p=172034&postcount=924

Und dabei wäre es für diese Unternehmen technisch durchaus machbar, keine 0137-er-Anrufkennungen mehr weiterzuleiten.
Aber wo kein Wille ist.....

Übrigens: Die Antwort von 0 2 (can't do *g*) steht bis heute noch aus. Dort hat man meine Beschwerde einfach ignoriert.


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Gestern Abend 22:09 Uhr Anruf von 01377170141

Kannte die Masche bisher nicht, habe aber auch Gott sei Dank nicht zurückgerufen!

Na dann mal frohes Fest!


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Melde +491377170142 am 24.12.2006 10:10, Netz von o2


----------



## Hippie (24 Dezember 2006)

*24.12.2006 14:45:29 - 01377170142 (Arcor AG & Co) ...*

... alle Jahre wieder .


----------



## Hippie (24 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 24.12.2006 14:45:29 - 01377170142 (Arcor AG & Co) ...*



Hippie schrieb:


> ... alle Jahre wieder .


Ach ja, bin gerade noch bei Mobilcom im E-Plus-Netz, 0177/6 ...


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Heute "Weihnachtsanklingeln" um 13:31 Uhr von 01377170152 auf Vodafone D2.
Hab zum Glück erst mal im Netz nachgeforscht und net zurückgerufen.
Wünsche allen ein paar schöne Feiertage.


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Dezember 2006)

*Am Heiligabend über den ersten Anruf gefreut, allerdings nur kurz.*

Hallo!
Heute, am Heiligabend habe ich um 9:01 Uhr einen Lockanruf erhalten. Da ich den Rufnummernanfang 0137- noch nicht mit Betrug und Kosten verbunden hatte und mich zu Weihnachten in einer eher naiver Stimmungslage befinde, habe ich die Rufnummer 01377170142 zurückgerufen. Könnte ja ein netter Mensch mit neuer Handynummer gewesen sein. Die Ansage "Ihr Anruf wurde gezählt" weckte mich dann allerdings schnell aus meiner Weihnachstrance. Beschwerde habe ich sofort bei der Bundesnetzagentur per E-Mail eingelegt. Arcor werde ich auch noch über diesen unerwünschten Anruf informieren.

Wünsche allen Betroffenen ein wacheres Gemüt und eine fröhliche Weihnacht,
Nils H.


----------



## texas (24 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

shit ich hab das auch grad bekommen und dummerweise zurückgerufen.
danach hab ich dann nach "01377" gegoogelt und bin zu gestossen.
die nummer war/ist: 01377170142


----------



## Texas (24 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*



texas schrieb:


> shit ich hab das auch grad bekommen und dummerweise zurückgerufen.
> danach hab ich dann nach "01377" gegoogelt und bin zu gestossen.
> die nummer war/ist: 01377170142



hab noch vergessen: das war am 24.12.06 um 14:59 im netz von O²


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

habe gerade einen lockanruf von der Nummer 01377170142 bekommen.
Habe einen Vodafone Vertrag. Anrufdauer war 2 Sekunden


----------



## Tobi (24 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Hallo zusammen,

mich hat's gerade eben erwischt auf meinem E-Plus Handy. Und ich bin auch noch so doof und rufe zurück...   Habe gleich wieder aufgelegt, aber natürlich schon zu spät. Oh man, und ich dachte, sowas passiert mir nicht. 

Hier die Nummer:
01377170142

cu

Tobi
--
[..]

*[Virenscanner: Mail-Addy entfernt]*


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

auch die 01377170141, am 23.12. um 21.06. Glücklicherweise nicht zurückgerufen...
Holger


----------



## it-franky (24 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ... Anruf kam auf meinem Prepaidtelefon...


Mit etwas Aufwand kann es in einigen Wochen ein "Happy End" geben.


it-franky schrieb:


> ... Rechnungsverbot (BNetzA)... Reklamation zur Abrechnung schreiben wir Ihnen folgenden Betrag gut...


Also - frohes Fest.
cu - Franky


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

mich hat's gestern erwischt; hab aber nicht zurückgerufen.
Nr war 01377170141 am 23.12.2006 vormittags 

bei meiner Tochter war's heute 24.12.2006 um 11:54 mt der Nummer 01377170141

Ralf


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

*Liebe Leute!*

Hier gab es seit gestern wieder so viele Beschwerden, dass man wohl von einer großen Welle ausgehen muss. Das heisst, dass wahrscheinlich in 5-6stelliger Zahl Betrug versucht oder begangen wurde.

*Hier ist es dringend erforderlich, dass die Staatsanwaltschaft aktiv wird.*

Aus diesem Grund bitte ich erneut darum, dass jeder Betroffene eine Strafanzeige (bzw. Strafantrag) stellt. Die Mitarbeiter dieses Forums opfern seit Jahren ihre Zeit, um den Betroffenen zu helfen - daher hoffe ich, dass möglichst viele Betroffene (ob geschädigt oder nicht) sich eine halbe Stunde Zeit nehmen zwischen den Jahren, um eine Strafanzeige zu schreiben und die 55 cents zu investieren. 

Alle weiteren Informationen sind in den links zu finden, die in meiner Signatur stehen (siehe unten)

Frohes Fest!
Aka


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Hallo!
Habe auch am 24.12.2006 um 16.59 Uhr einen Lockanruf mit der Nummer +491377170142 erhalten. Da mir diese Nummer als neue normale Handynetznummer erschien habe ich auch zurückgerufen, da ich mich zu diesem Zeitpunkt in einem Bereich mit schlechter Netzabdeckung aufgehalten habe und annahm, dass vielleicht das schlechte Netz für den kurzen Anruf verantwortlich sei. Bei meinem Rückruf kam eine Ansage "Ihr Anruf wurde gezählt" von einer Frau gesprochen und anschließend die Verbindung abgebrochen. Daraufhin rief ich bei O2 an, die mir sagten, dass es sich dabei wahrscheinlich um einen Lockanruf gehandelt habe, sie die Kosten allerdings nicht annullieren könnten. Beim Durchsuchen im Netz habe ich diese Seite gefunden. Gegen diesen Betrug muß vorgegangen werden!
Also bitte diejenigen, die ebenfalls betrogen wurden: Klage einreichen!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Melde: 01377170142 am 24.12.2006 um 17:14 Uhr ins Netz von BASE


----------



## srm71 (24 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

24.12.2006 14:40 Uhr auf mein Vodafone-Handy: 01377170142 :-(

Natürlich nicht zurückgerufen!!!

Beschwerde an Bundesnetzagentur und Anzeige bei Staatsanwaltschaft sind raus. 

WEHRT EUCH!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

23.12.17.00  Anruf mit 01377170141 erhalten
24.12. 18.28 geantwortet... danke, anruf wird gezählt
rückruf bei vodafone.. 1212...
eine dame erklärt, dass ich selber schuld bin
ich sage dass ich vertrag nicht verlängern werde,wenn vodafone abbucht
brauche ich anwalt bei strafantrag, aber sicher doch bei verhandlung
stelle meine daten allerdings bei strafverfolgung zur verfügung
tom


----------



## srm71 (24 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Hatte versucht, vor Weihnachten Vodafone dazu zu bewegen, daß mich keine 0137-Nummern anrufen können, da das Votingnummern sind und vom PC aus mich anrufen und das alles Betrug ist. Ist angeblich technisch nicht möglich... [.......]

_Wort entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

ca 18:30h Heiligabend Lockanruf von 01377170142

Bin nicht drangegangen
ca 18:35 email mit Beschwerde an die Bundesnetzagentur.


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Habe gerade am Heiligabend den Anruf auf dem Display gehabt und leider zurückgerufen. Nummer war 01377170141.Werde auf jeden Fall Schritte einleiten, da ich es trotz Rückruf nicht einsehe so etwas zu bezahlen.

Ist ja schön das man sich Weihnachten mit so etwas rumschlagen muss.
Schön das man so schnell Infos dazu im Internet findet !!


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

tjaja, ich liebe weihnachten!

24.12.2006 14:46
01377170142
vodafone netz

war leidergottes etwas im stress und bin rangegangen, als antwort sagte eine nette weibliche bandstimme "ihr anruf wurde gezählt"...
bin grad heimgekommn und werde mich wohl auch gleich um die beschwerde kümmern...
frohe weihnachten euch allen!^^


----------



## Andy01 (24 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Habe grade auch zwei Lockanrufe bekommen 0137-7170142
angeblich auch von Acor 18.35+18.47 Uhr
habe aber nicht angerufen. Diesen Abzockern sollte das Handwerk gelegt werden ! Aber leider ist der Verbraucher das Letzte Glied in der Kette dem man Hilft...

Habe aber der Bundesnetzagentur eine E-Mail geschickt:

Name
Straße Nummer
Postleitzahl Ort
Telefonnummer
Mailadresse

Bundesnetzagentur 
Außenstelle Neustadt
Schütt 13 
67433 Neustadt

Fax: 06321 / 934 – 111
Mail [email protected]					Ort, Datum


Beschwerde über Rufnummernmissbrauch gem. § 67 TKG
Betreffend Mehrwertdienste-Nummer ______________

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

als Betroffener informiere ich Sie heute über den Missbrauch einer kostenpflichtigen Mehrwertdienste-Rufnummer und bitte Sie, gegen den/die Verantwortliche(n) dieses Missbrauchs nach § 67 TKG vorzugehen, bzw. entsprechende strafrechtliche Ermittlungen gem. § 67 Abs. 3 einleiten zu lassen.

Sachverhalt

Als Besitzer eines Mobiltelefons mit der Anschlussnummer ____________________ erhielt ich am ________________ um ____________ Uhr einen so genannten Lockanruf. Dabei klingelte mein Mobiltelefon nur einmal. Auf dem Handydisplay verblieb ein „Anruf in Abwesenheit“; angezeigt wurde die Mehrwertdienste-Nummer ________________. 

Ich habe diese Nummer im Glauben an einen verpassten, wichtigen Anruf zurückgerufen. Dabei hörte ich die Ansage _________________________________. Der finanzielle Schaden für mich beträgt ______ Euro. Die Höhe des für mich entstandenen Schadens kann ich erst mit Erhalt der nächsten Telefonrechnung mitteilen. Ich habe diese Nummer nicht zurückgerufen (Nichtzutreffendes streichen/löschen).

Als Absenderkennung erschien im Display die Nummer ______________ (wenn nicht zutreffend streichen/löschen).

Selbstverständlich stehe ich Ihnen unter den oben genannten Kontaktdaten für Rückfragen, bzw. als Zeuge für diesen Fall des Rufnummern-Missbrauchs zur Verfügung. Gleichzeitig bitte ich Sie, mir den Eingang meiner Beschwerde an obige Mailadresse zu bestätigen und mich über den Fortgang des Verfahrens auf dem Laufenden zu halten.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,


Name 

Musterbrief Beschwerde bei der Bundesnetzagentur über Lockanruf aufs Handy – Dialerschutz.de


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

heute 24.12.2006 um 17.23 uhr hat mich folgende nummer angeklingelt :

0137/7170142

bin nicht dran gegangen und habe auch nicht zurück gerufen.


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Heute 24.12.06, 21:04 Uhr, folgende Nummer:

0137/7170142.

Dämlicherweise zurückgerufen, da ich gerade mächtig im Grüße verteilen war.
Mail an die BNetzA ging ca. 21:30 Uhr raus.

Frohe Weihnachten und ne guten Rutsch!!!


----------



## Dieter (24 Dezember 2006)

Frohe Weihnachten, habe heute am 24.12.06, 16.11 Uhr einen "Anruf" von 0137-7170142 erhalten. Hätte weihnachtlich und/oder beruflich sein können. Also habe ich zurückgerufen. "Ihr Anruf wurde registriert........"

Da ich ein ungutes Gefühl hatte, habe ich im Internet recherchiert. Jetzt bin ich schlauer. Mich ärgern fast weniger die zu zahlenden Gebühren, als die Tatsache, dass diese Praktiken den Behörden bekannt sind und trotzdem kein Riegel davor geschoben wird.

Weiterhin eine schönen Heiligabend.

Dieter
[..]

*[Virenscanner: Mail-Addy entfernt]*


----------



## Marcel-HL (24 Dezember 2006)

*0137-Lockanrufe*

Hi & Frohe Weihnachten
mich hat auch die Nummer 01377170142 um 21:47 auf mein Vodafone Handy angerufen..... hab zum Glück nich zurück gerufen weil ich die Nummer nich kannte.
Mfg........


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Hi,

ich möchte melden, dass auch ich heute (24.12.2006) um 21:48 Uhr (MEZ) auf meinem Handy von der Rufnummer +49-137-7170142 angerufen wurde. Mein Telefon klingelte aber nur einmal. Ich schöpfte Verdacht und als ich die Nummer prüfte, stellte ich fest, dass es sich dabei um eine Servicenummer handelte.

Da ich mir nicht vorstellen konnte, dass dies legal sei, habe ich vor wenigen Minuten die Bundesnetzagentur über den Vorfall per eMail informiert. Über dieses Forum bin ich erst danach gestolpert. Hier möchte ich einen kurzen Beitrag posten, um andere Menschen davor zu bewahren diese Nummer wählen. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen aus Berlin, und fröhliche Weihnachten an alle
Hakan Önel


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Dezember 2006)

*Es Weihnachtet sehr: neuer 0137 Ping*

Hallo Leute, 

Gut, dass ich auf euer Forum gestoßen bin.

Ich dachte mir schon, dass an so einer Nummer was faul ist.

Pünktlich zu Weihnachten bekam ich folgenden Anruf:

24.12.2006, 18:49Uhr
+4913777170142

Natürlich habe ich nicht zurückgerufen denn es haben nur einige meine Handy-Nummer und ich reagiere nicht auf Unterdrückte Nummern-Anrufer und schon garnicht auf Nummern, die ich nicht kenne^^

Ich hoffe, dass es niemanden "erwischt" hat.

In diesem Sinne, frohes rest-Weihnachtsgemetzel.

Gruss PanicFR


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Es Weihnachtet sehr: neuer 0137 Ping*

Sorry vertippt

+491377170142

das ist die richtige Nummer.


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Dezember 2006)

*0137-Lockanruf Weihnachten  2006*

moin,

hab heute (24.12.06) 18:46 einen anruf bekommen und zurückgerufen.
nummer: 0137-7170142
mein netz: base (e-plus)
anbieter der 0137-nummer: arcor
entstandene kosten: ?

hab den musterbrief ausgefüllt und abgeschickt.
vielen dank für eure mühe und infos
gruß lars


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

+491377170141 (Vodafon Netz)
23.12.06 20:35 
hab da vor´n paar min mal angerufen, "ihr Anruf wurde gezählt".

Ist das jetzt so ne neue "scheiße hoch neun" masche um das große Geld zu machen. Möchte mal wissen was ich da für ein Service in anspruch genommen haben soll, Volkszählung oder wie! Also so ne Nummern die sollten öfters geprüft werden und wenn da kein Service mit betrieben wird, dann sollen die gleich aus´n  Netz genommen werden natürlich mit ner Fetten Strafe. Und die Netzbetreiber verdiehnen sich dabei auch ne goldene Nase.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

guten abend oder besser gesagt gute nacht und schönes weihnachtsfest

bei mir wurde gesten auch angeklingelt mit der 01377170142 nummer,ich hab aber nicht darauf zurück gerufen weil die 0137nummer mir ein wenig komisch vor kam.ich kann es nicht verstehen wie sone leute an die nummer ran kommen und damit auch noch geld verdienen...............


gruß Luni.......


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Lockanruf 24.12.06 12:11:57 von der bei Arcor registrierten Nummer

01377170152

Frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Mich hat es zum Heligenabend erwischt auf einem Diensttelefon, dass wegen medizinischer Rufbereitschaft Tag und Nacht an sein muss...

24.12.06 um 22.23 Uhr von der Nummer: 0137-7170142.

Ich habe nicht zurückgerufen, Meldung ging heute an die Bundesnetzagentur raus.

Noch einen schönen Feiertag!


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Ich erhielt heute, 25.12.2006 um 8:22 Uhr (und 3sec), einen ungebetenen Anruf von der Rufnummer +491377170143, offenbar haben die jetzt noch eine neue Rufnummer dazugenommen, nachdem die Endungen 40, 41 und 42 ja schon seit drei Tagen bekannt sind. Ich selbst bin im O2-Netz, habe zum Glück nicht zurückgerufen und bereits eine Mail an die Bundesnetzagentur geschrieben.
Frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## Baphomet (25 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe*



Marcel-HL schrieb:


> Hi & Frohe Weihnachten
> mich hat auch die Nummer 01377170142 auf mein Vodafone Handy angerufen..... hab zum Glück nich zurück gerufen weil ich die Nummer nich kannte.
> Mfg........


Jep, bei mir ebenso. War gestern (24.12.2006) so um 14.00 Uhr rum. Ich habe mich jetzt eben erstmal im Internet schlau gemacht und bin zufrieden, nicht sofort zurückgerufen zu haben.
Ich werde wohl die 0137er Nummer bei meinem Anbieter möglichst schnell sperren lassen.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Bin soeben, heute am 25.12, drauf reingefallen. Bei mir war folgende Nummer auf dem Display:

01377170143

Habe auch eine EMail an die Bundesnetzagentur geschickt, vielleicht hilfts ja....

MfG,

Jann


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Dezember 2006)

*Lockruf*

Ich wurde gestern am Heiligabend von der 01377170142 angerufen! Achtung an alle!


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Wie Ihr hier seht interessiert dies keinen. Wieviel hundert Beschwerden müssen einegehen bis was passiert? Schickt die Beschwerden an alle Euch bekannten Politiker. Vielleicht wachen die aus Ihrem Schlaf auf und sorgen für eine passende Strafverfolgung. So lange sich der Betrug lohnt und keine Strafverfolgung droht wird dies ewig weitergehen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jojo21085 (25 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Lockruf Heiligabend 2006*

Dasselbe ist mir heute, 25.12. um 8:09 Uhr passiert! :wall:


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Lockruf Heiligabend 2006*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich wurde gestern am Heiligabend von der 01377170142 angerufen! Achtung an alle!




Mir ging es ebenso, um 17:10 Uhr klingelte 2x mein Handy. Der Abzocker war die 0137 7 - 17 01 42. Das ist der zweite Versuch einer 0137 xxx-Nummer mich zu überlisten. Ich werde diesen Vorfall der Bundesnetzagentur melden. Das sollte jeder Betroffene machen!!!


----------



## goran (25 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Lockruf Heiligabend 2006*

wow. da werden die aber zittern.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Lockruf Heiligabend 2006*

Heute morgen um 8: 

 01377170143


----------



## Walt (25 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Heute, 25.12.06, 11:48 Uhr

Ping-Anruf ebenfalls von: +491377170143

(d2 vodafone)

Bin nicht darauf reingefallen, da mir das Problem bekannt ist und ich in der Vergangenheit bereits solche Anrufe an die Bundesnetzagentur gemeldet habe. (war auch hier eingetragen). Damals wurde mir auch mitgeteilt, dass die betreffende Nummer abgeschaltet wurde.

Weiß jemand, ob man den Anbieter abmahnen kann wegen Eingriffs in den Gewerbebetrieb? (Grund: Ping-Anruf auf geschäftliches Bereitschafts-Handy)?
Kosten entstanden zwar nicht, da nicht darauf reingefallen, aber dennoch ist es doch unzulässig, das Bereitschaftshandy einmal klingeln zu lassen, oder?


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (25 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Lockruf Heiligabend 2006*



goran schrieb:


> wow. da werden die aber zittern.



Da geb ich dir recht. Die zittern so, dass sie den Champagner verschütten, mit dem sie gerade wegen ihrer erfolgreichen Pingaktion anstoßen :lol:


----------



## klausp (25 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Lockruf Heiligabend 2006*



JohnnyBGoode schrieb:


> Da geb ich dir recht. Die zittern so, dass sie den Champagner verschütten, mit dem sie gerade wegen ihrer erfolgreichen Pingaktion anstoßen :lol:


schon am 23.12.06 17:22, Netz O2, ping-Anruf von 01377170141


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

gerade eben ping von 01377170143 auf vodafone


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Auch habe am 23.12.2006 um 08:06 Uhr einen Anruf von der Rufnummer 01377170141 bekommen. Mein Netzbetreiber ist E-Plus, diesen und die Bundesnetzagentur ist über den Anruf informiert worden.
Da ich keinen Rückruf gestartet habe ist mir auch kein finanzieller Schaden entstanden.
Weitere Schritte in dieser Angelegenheit werde ich nicht unternehmen, sollte jedoch so etwas gehäuft bei mir vorkommen, werde ich Strafanzeige stellen.

Schöne Weihnachten noch.......


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Moin Folks,

heute um 13:14Uhr Ping von 01377170143 auf ePlus.
Das ging so schnell das noch nichtmal das Handy anfing zu klingeln. :O

Frohe Weihnachtsfeiertage!

Gruß, Ivo


----------



## Reducal (25 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Das ging so schnell das noch nichtmal das Handy anfing zu klingeln.


Das ist normal, es pingt ja nur und beim Pingen tritt das "äußere, verkehrsgerechte Verhalten" ggü. dem planmäßigen Verhalten der Täuschung/Irreführung zurück - der Anrufer hat kein Kommunikationsinteresse und deshalb ist das Aufrechterhalten der Verbindung für mehr als den Ping nicht erwünscht.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

heute nr: 0137 7170143


----------



## Insider (25 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Aus hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=178768#post178768


			
				Sascha schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Melden Sie den Lockanruf möglichst bald per Mail an die Bundesnetzagentur. Die Adresse lautet [email protected]. Nennen Sie in der Mail die missbrauchte Nummer, den genauen Zeitpunkt des Lockanrufs, sowie *Ihre Kontaktdaten für Rückfragen*.


Rückfragen ergeben sich im Übrigen womöglich auch von Strafverfolgungsbehörden, die vermutlich die Daten der Beschwerdeführer bei der BNetzA erheben und diese in gesammelten Verfahren als Gechädigte erfassen können. Wichtig ist dabei die Übermittlung des vollständigen Adressdatensatzes des Beschwerdeführers, die E-Mailadresse allein reicht womöglich nicht aus um in so einen Pool aufgenommen zu werden.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

01377170143, heute gegen 13:00 Uhr !!!!!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Lockanruf 0173/7170143 heute gegen Mittag/frühen nachmittag, Vodafone


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Tipfehler: 01377170143!!!


----------



## FMS (25 Dezember 2006)

*0137 / 71 70 14 2 am heiligen abend*

bekam am 24.12.2006 um 21:44 den anruf von 0137 / 71 70 14 2. ich habe nicht zurückgerufen, da mir die nummer sonderbar erschien, sondern mich im netz erst einmal schlau gemacht. die nummer gehört arcor - was zum einen sehr gemein ist, da dass mein festnetz-anbieter ist und zum anderen ..., da die hier auf den seiten auch werbung laufen haben. wer war am heiligen abend noch betroffen? lg, aus bremen, fms.


----------



## Reducal (25 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

@ FMS, da kann Arcor aber nichts dazu! Ein Kunde hat die Nummer angemietet und treibt damit sein Unwesen - Arcor hat damit nach den Feiertagen nur die Huddelei.


----------



## FMS (25 Dezember 2006)

*arcor*

... na dann sollten die mal überlegen, ob sie solche "vermietungen" weiter tun sollten. ich war schockiert, dass die nummer bei einem seriösen unternehmen registriert ist. bei irgendeiner briefkastenklitsche hätte ich es ja noch "eingesehen". FMS

ps: mein netz ist btw o2 loop.


----------



## Matthias (25 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Moin,

01377170143 am 25.12.2006 um 14:18 auf meine E-Plus Nummer 0171*. Ich habe nicht zurückgerufen. Meldung bei der Bundesnetzagentur erfolgt mit dem nächsten Postausgang.

Kann man eingentlich auch Strafanzeige erstellen, wenn man nicht zurück gerufen hat?

Gruß, Matthias.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Hallo zusammen,
habe auch um 14.43Uhr einen Anruf auf mein Handy (O2) mit der Nr. 0137-7170143 bekommen. Habe zum Glück nicht zurückgerufen, da ich vorher im I-Net geguckt,weil mir die Nr. komisch vorkam und so bin ich hier gelandet. Habe mich auch schon schlau gemacht, Arcor gehört diese Nr. 
Nun ja, werde gleich mal ne Mail an die Bundesnetzagentur schicken. 
Also euch allen noch frohe Festtage.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

01377170143 mein Netz ist Vodavone. Ich wurde erst bei "Ihr Anruf wurde gezählt" wach... der Anruf war heute am 8:55 -  dass es soetwas gibt. Jämmerlich.

Fröhliche Weihnachten!


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

soeben bin ich dummerweise in eine lockruffalle getappt!

mein handyvertrag habe ich bei "o2"
der anruf kam heute am 25.12.2006 um 15:47h
die nummer war (auch!!): 01377170143


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*



Matthias schrieb:


> Kann man eingentlich auch Strafanzeige erstellen, wenn man nicht zurück gerufen hat?


Ja, auch versuchter  Betrug nach § 263 StGB ist strafbar. Vielleicht landet Deine Strafanzeige ja bei einer Staatsanwaltschaft, die über den Rand ihres Schreibtisches hinausschaut!



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.dialerschutz.de/0137-handy-lockanruf.php#6
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=158961#post158961


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

bin ebenfalls drauf reingefallen

01377170143 um genau 10 Uhr am 25.12.

vertrag habe ich bei Vodafone D2 ( 0172 ) 

Bundesnetzagentur hab ich schon informiert und Arcor ebenso angeschrieben.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Hallo zusammen,

habe heute um 16.07 von 0137 7170143 einen Lockanruf zu meinem Handy (0172) erhalten. Was für []. Fülle gerade das Schreiben an die Bundesnetzagentur aus... Frohes Fest

*[Virenscanner: Ein Wort entfernt]*


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (25 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Bin mal gespannt, wen Arcor als Letztverantwortlichen (oder "Nachmieter") wohl nennen wird.

Jedenfalls scheint deren "Service" an den Feiertagen nicht besetzt zu sein.

Mittwoch wissen wir wohl näheres (oder auch nicht)!

Auch wenn man nicht zurückgerufen hat, unbedingt Anzeige erstatten, und zwar wegen versuchtem Betrug!


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Dezember 2006)

*AW: arcor*



FMS schrieb:


> ich war schockiert, dass die nummer bei einem seriösen unternehmen registriert ist. bei irgendeiner briefkastenklitsche hätte ich es ja noch "eingesehen".


Sonst war es oft die Firma "Freenet" (via die eingekaufte Tochter Talkline ID aka Next ID aka ID Net), die als Vermieter der Nummern in Erscheinung getreten ist. Als "kleine Firma" würde ich die auch nicht bezeichnen, ebensowenig wie Versatel oder die "D&S Europe" (dtms). Ganz oben stehen namhafte und (von der Politik und den Behörden) als seriös akzeptierte Firmen... Trotzdem gebe ich meiner Hoffnung Ausdruck, dass arcor es schwerer haben dürfte, sich unkooperativ zu zeigen - einfach weil sie einen guten Namen haben und es sich kaum für arcor lohnen dürfte, das Ganze komplett auszusitzen oder nur minimalste Mithilfe bei der Aufklärung anzubieten. 

z.B. könnte arcor durchaus von sich aus aktiv werden und die Bundesnetzagentur sowie die Staatsanwaltschaften unterstützen. Man müsste sie halt evtl. etwas in diese Richtung stupsen. Ein Bericht über arcors zwielichtige Kundschaft in einem viel gelesenen blog könnte da evtl. hilfreich sein  - aber zunächst einmal habe ich von arcors hotline die Auskunft, dass die tatsächlich sich mit aller Macht darum kümmern. An diesem Versprechen werde ich das Verhalten arcors messen. Am Mittwoch morgen sollte der Spuk vorbei sein, alle Nummern proaktiv gesperrt sein, die Nächstverantwortlichen genannt sein und eine Stellungnahme vorliegen. Alles drunter ist eines so großen Unternehmens unwürdig.



			
				JBG schrieb:
			
		

> Jedenfalls scheint deren "Service" an den Feiertagen nicht besetzt zu sein.


 Nach einigen Telefonaten habe ich wenigstens die Zusage gekriegt, dass die mails an die Info-Adresse gelesen werden. Man kann ja auch als Businesskunde (also wohl auch als Mieter von 0137-Nummern) die kostenlose Hotline jederzeit anrufen. Ich nehme sogar an, dass arcor die Nummern durchaus auch während der Feiertage sperren könnte. Wäre mal eine Frage wert am Mittwoch, ob das möglich gewesen wäre und ob es passiert ist oder (warum) nicht.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Neue Nummer: 0137 7170153; heute 25.12; 16:38;

Fax an BNetzA ist raus, ans StA ebenfalls

hab gerade langeweile


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Lockruf Heiligabend 2006*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Mir ging es ebenso, um 17:10 Uhr klingelte 2x mein Handy. Der Abzocker war die 0137 7 - 17 01 42. Das ist der zweite Versuch einer 0137 xxx-Nummer mich zu überlisten. Ich werde diesen Vorfall der Bundesnetzagentur melden. Das sollte jeder Betroffene machen!!!


Meldung an die Bundesnetzagentur ist richtig und wichtig, aber nur ein Teil dessen, was nötig ist. Die Meldung ist insofern bedeutsam, als die Bundesnetzagentur ein Inkassoverbot verhängen kann. Die Bundesnetzagentur könnte auch die ihr bekannt gewordenen Betrugsversuche an die Staatsanwaltschaft melden (nach meinen Informationen tut sie das aber nicht). In Abhängigkeit von der Kooperationsbereitschaft des Nummernmieters (also erfahrungsgemäss eher nicht) nennt die BNetzA nach mehreren Wochen den Beschwerdeführern den nächsten Mieter der Nummer. Das ist dann alles, was von dieser Seite passiert.

Wir hier helfen durch Kanalisation der Beschwerden und Du wirst hier wahrscheinlich im Laufe des Mittwochs lesen können, wer der nächste Mieter ist. Trotzdem bitte viele viele Anfragen an arcor, damit denen klar wird, was sie hier für einen Kunden haben und damit *DORT* die Arbeit anfällt (nicht nur bei der Bundesnetzagentur). Gerne auch gleich eine mail hinterher, wenn nicht binnen 24 Stunden Antwort kommt.

Insgesamt sinnvoll ist meines Erachtens das Handeln nach dem "BAS-Modell".
B-eschwerde
A-nfrage
S-trafanzeige

siehe links unten.

Es handelt sich hier imho um gewerbsmäßig begangenen Betrug in einem besonders schweren Fall und so würde ich das auch zur Anzeige bringen. Dann besteht wenigstens theoretisch die Möglichkeit, dass die Verantwortlichen zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden. Mehr nicht, das räume ich ein...


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Ebenfalls Lockanruf von 01377170143 am 25.12.2006 um 11:25 auf O2 Anschluss.

Habe der Bundesnetzagentur gemailt und mit dem Vordruck von dialerschutz.de Strafanzeige bei der Staatsanwaltschaft München I gestellt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ...Strafanzeige bei der Staatsanwaltschaft München I gestellt.


Würde mich freuen, wenn Du Dich hier anmeldest. 
Grüsse aus Bayern, aka
[edit nach unten: Ich will auch mal! Ich will auch mal! Bitte Bitte... Mein Schwagerherz hat heute schon 2x so nen ping-Anruf gelöscht und mir treibt's die Tränen in die Augen... Aber wenn ich das Thema hier bei den Schwiegereltern anspreche, darf ich wohl im Garten übernachten...]


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (25 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

So, jetzt hats auch mich wieder gerade eben auf meinem T-Mobile-Anschluss erwischt:

0137-7170143

Jetzt geht mal wieder das volle Programm raus: BNetzA und Strafanzeige.
Und natürlich Anfrage bei Arcor bezüglich Letztverantwortlichem.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Hallo,
ich habe heute 25.12.2006 17.00 Uhr einen Lockanruf auf E-Plus bekommen. Nr. 01377170143
Habe dieses der Bundesnetzagentur gemeldet.
Frohes Fest


----------



## greg (25 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Nummer : 0137 7170143

25.12.06  - 1 * geklingelt

Klugerweise nicht zurückgerufen. Nummer gehört zu Arcor, werde die am 27.12 anschreiben, wer der Endbenutzer der Nummer ist.


----------



## hjok (25 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Bei mir auch eine 0137 7170143 heute um 11:22 Uhr.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Habe heute mittag um 16:48 auch einen anruf von dieser nummer bekommen (+491377170143) über T-Mobile.

Habe natürlich zurück gerufen und erst als am anderen ende gesagt wurde "Ihr anruf wurde registriert", war mir bekannt das es sich um einen fanganruf gehandelt hat!!!!


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*



> Klugerweise nicht zurückgerufen.


:thumb:
Trotzdem: Betrugsversuch! Bitte dokumentieren & Strafanzeige stellen. Danke.


> Habe natürlich zurück gerufen


 = Betrug! Bitte dokumentieren (Foto vom Display) & Strafanzeige stellen.
Zahlen wirst Du voraussichtlich NICHT müssen, investiere aber ca. 30 Minuten + Porto --> siehe die links unten!


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*



hjok schrieb:


> Bei mir auch eine 0137 7170143 heute um 11:22 Uhr.




Bei mir am 25.12.2006 um 18.23 Uhr die Nummer 0137 7170143 im T-Mobile-Netz. Werde Anzeige erstatten und Arcor informieren.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Hallo,
habe heute Abend (25.12.06 18:19) auch einen Anruf erhalten und dummerweise zurückgerufen. Er kam von der Nummer 01377170143. Bandansage: s.o.


----------



## Alexander Wolf (25 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Habe den Anruf 25.12.06 um 8:52 bekommen. Bin aus unwissenheit darauf reingefallen und habe zurück gerufen... Bandansage wurde oben schon genannt.

Nummer: 01377170143


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Am 24.12.2006, um ca. 20:00 Uhr bin ich auf den Lochruf der Nummer 01377170142 hereingefallen. Ich plädiere für eine ähnliche hohe Bestrafung der Betreiber,wie im Osnabrücker Dialerprozees. Gruß Arnold


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Hallo,
wollte mich auch malschlau machen.

Ich wurde am 24.12.06 um 14:21 Uhr von der Rufnummer+49137717014 angerufen.Normalerweise nehme ich unbekannte Rufnummern garnicht erst an. Abe zu Weihnacht ist es wohl anderst und man denkt an nichts böses. Natürlich habe ich zurückgerufen und bin somit diesem Betrug auf den Leim gegangen. werde mir weitere Schritte überlegen, ob es überhaupt Zweck hat ohne große Kosten gegen solch einen gemeinen hinterlistigen Betrug vorzugehen.


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (25 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Zum zweiten Mal heute:

Heute mittag 13.52 - O2-Anschluss meiner minderjährigen Tochter. Pinger war
wieder mal *0137-7170143*

Da meine Kinder auf diese Betrügerbanden nicht mehr reinfallen, ist mir zwar kein Schaden entstanden. Trotzdem ging heute die 2. Strafanzeige raus und auch die übrigen Maßnahmen (Arcor, BNetzA) wurden getroffen.

Damit waren von meinen insgesamt 4 Mobilfunkanschlüssen 2 betroffen.

Wenn man hochrechnet, könnten diese Betrüger schon eine erkleckliche Summe eingefahren haben. Hoffentlich verhängt die BNetzA recht schnell ein Inkassoverbot.

Jedenfalls haben die Weihnachts-Pingereien erschreckende Ausmaße erreicht.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*



JohnnyBGoode schrieb:


> Zum zweiten Mal heute:
> 
> Wenn man hochrechnet, könnten diese Betrüger schon eine erkleckliche Summe eingefahren haben. Hoffentlich verhängt die BNetzA recht schnell ein Inkassoverbot.



Ich fürchte, dass diese [] Weihnachten gewählt haben, da es nicht nur der Zeitpunkt ist, an dem viele Leute meinen, auch mal einen Anruf von Bekannten zu bekommen, deren Nummer nicht im Handy gespeichert ist und deswegen dann zurückrufen, sondern eben auch der Zeitpunkt an dem die Bundesnetzagentur für einige Tage unerreichbar ist...

*[Virenscanner: Ein Wort entfernt]*


----------



## I.G. (25 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Mir ist soeben (gg. 20:19) ebenfalls passiert, dass ich von der Nummer 0137-7170143 angerufen wurde. 
Dummerweise hab ich zurueckgerufen. Danke fuer das umfangreiche FAQ, werde die noetigen Schritte einleiten.


----------



## Surfysmurf (25 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Und wieder hat´s jemanden erwischt, 0137 7170143 und ich dacht´s wär die Familie zu Weihnachten :-(
Hab D2 aber bei meiner zweiten Nummer die ausser die letzte Zahl identisch ist wurde nicht gepingt, komisch.

Werde auch dagegen vorgehen.


----------



## srm71 (25 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Zitat aus Antispam:

Hier nochmal der Link zu den Kosten:

Übersicht deutscher Sonderrufnummern
Erhöhung der Preise zum 01.01.07
Kosten per Handy-Rückruf Prepaid
Kosten per Handy-Rückruf Vertrag

Kurzum: Anruf auf 01377-Nummer

Festnetz DTAG
Takt: egal
0,98€ pro Anruf
___________________________

T-Mobile Prepaid
Takt: 60/1
1,49€ pro Minute
___________________________

T-Mobile Vertrag
Takt: 60/1
1,39€ pro Minute
___________________________

Vodafone Prepaid
Takt: 60/1
0,79€ pro Minute
+1,99€ pro Anruf 
___________________________

Vodafone Vertrag
Takt: 60/1
0,29€ pro Minute
+1,12€ pro Anruf 
___________________________

E-Plus Prepaid
Takt: 10/10
HZ: 0,86€ pro Minute
NZ: 0,35€ pro Minute
+1,00€ pro Anruf
HZ = Mo. bis Fr. / 7 bis 20 Uhr
NZ = Mo. bis Fr. / 20 bis 7 Uhr + Wochenende
___________________________

E-Plus Vertrag
Takt: 60/60
0,50€ pro Minute
+1,00€ pro Anruf
___________________________

O²-Germany Prepaid
Takt: 60/10
0,39€ pro Minute
+0,99€ pro Anruf
___________________________

O²-Germany Vertrag
Takt: abhängig vom Tarif: 10/10 oder 60/1
0,39€ pro Minute
+0,99€ pro Anruf


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Dezember 2006)

Locknummer: 01377170143
Datum/Uhrzeit: 25.12.2006 17:15
Zielnummer: 0163719xxxx
Schädigung: ja
Bechwerde BNetzA: ja
Anfrage Arcor: ja
Strafanzeige StA: ja


----------



## Willi0087 (25 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Und wieder hat´s jemanden erwischt, 0137 7170143 und ich dacht´s wär die Familie zu Weihnachten 
Hab E-Plus, aber bei meiner zweiten Nummer wurde nicht gepingt.

Werde auch dagegen vorgehen.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Hallo, 

heute auch um 14:23 von 0137 717 01 43 

auf mein O2 Handy. Hab dann auch zurückgerufen da ich einen Anruf aus dem Ausland erwartet habe. Bisher nur der BnetzAg Bescheid gegeben, werde jetzt versuchen auch die anderen Schritte einzuleiten.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Um 21:33 von 0137 7170143 auf meine O2 Nummer

Werde auch dagegen vorgehen !!!


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Habe auch gegen 21.00 Uhr einen Anruf von besagter Nummer erhalten. War natürlich auch so blauäugig zurück zu rufen. Habe a zwar das Festnetz benutzt, aber das ändert wohl auch nichts. Habe bereits an die Bundesnetzagentur und an Arcor eine Mail geschrieben. Bin mal gespannt, was daraus wird.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Ebenfalls einen Anruf der 0137 717 01 43 um 22 Uhr erhalten.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Am 24.12. hat mich die Nummer +491377170142 versucht anzurufen.
Am 10.12. war es die Nummer +491377130172.
Mein Handy nutzt das Vodafone-Netz, ich habe nicht zurückgerufen.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

+49 137 7170143

25.12.06 22:15

o2 genion

ganze 2 sekunden ham sie es klingeln lassen,
diese verdammten abzocker.

aber ich hab natürlich nicht zurückgerufen,
die vorwahl ist zu auffällig.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Antwort auf meine Beschwerde von O2:

Als Handynutzer obliegt es Ihrer Entscheidung und Verantwortung, einem 
Ihnen entgangenen Anruf nachzugehen, dessen Absender Sie nicht kennen. 
Als Mobilfunknetzbetreiber hat o2 Germany keinerlei 
Einflussmöglichkeiten auf den Empfang solcher Anrufe. o2 Germany ist in 
diesem Zusammenhang nur der Zusteller des Anrufes. 

Als Zusteller erhält o2 Germany lediglich ein geringes Entgelt für die 
Durchleitung der Nachricht durch das eigene Netz. Den Hauptanteil der 
Gebührenforderung erhält der Anbieter der Rufnummer.

Wir bedauern die Unannehmlichkeiten, die Sie mit diesen Anrufen hatten.


Nett. Grmpf. Sicher bekommen sie nur ein geringes Entgelt - aber multiplizier das mal mit ein paar Tausend.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Hallo Forum 
am 24.12.06 um 22:14 habe ich diesen anruf bekommen 01377170142 und war nicht ran gegangen. Ich habe dummer weise zurück gerufen weil ich von ausgegangen war das mich einer von Freunden /Verwanten etc. mir alles gute zu Weihnachten sagen wollte usw. War auch nartürlich neugirig wer das wol sein könnte. Als ich anrief saget eine Frauen stimme "Ihr anruf wurde gezählt". Das es hier ja wohl um reine abzocke handelt sollte man auch rechtlich vorgehen!

Kann man den rausbekommen wie der Betreiber heist oder kennt ihn schon einer?


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Hallo zusammen,

habe heute mittag einen Lockanruf auf mein e-plus Handy von 0137-7170143 erhalten. Hat nur zweimal geklingelt.

Habe nur durch Zufall nicht zurückgerufen.

Meldung an Bundesnetzagentur geht gleich raus.
Beschwerde und Anfrage an Provider (ARCOR GmbH & Co) ebenfalls.
Strafantrag auch.

Mfg
Jürgen


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Ich bin natürlich auch drauf reingefallen :-( Entgangener Anruf heute am 25.12. um 8.30 Uhr von 0137 - 717 0143. Ich ärgere mich so. Nicht mal an Weihnachten hat man seinen Frieden. 

Wieviel Geld muss ich nun für den Rückruf zahlen?


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

hallo!
auch bei mir wurde angerufen!
Heute um 14 Uhr...
Ich werde das auch nicht auf mir sitzen lassen!


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Bringt es etwas, Beschwerde einzulegen??Wie man so liest, gibt es sowieso kaum eine Reaktion auf die Beschwerde und alle weisen eine Schuld von sich.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Hallo, vor einigen Minuten bekam ich ebenfalls den Anruf mit der gleichen Nummer, dachte mir da auch nichts bei und habe zurückgerufen...
Als ich eine Computerstimme mit Danke... gehört habe, habe ich sofort aufgelegt, doch sofort begriffen, was es wohl sein könnte. Ist jemand über die Kosten eines solchen Anrufes informiert?


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

me too
"entgeganer anruf" von +491377170143 am 25.12. um 17.10. hab nicht zurückgerufen. email an BNA ist raus. anzeige sobald mir ausreichend langweilig ist.


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

01377170143 Achtung Lockanrufe !!


----------



## sascha (26 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Bringt es etwas, Beschwerde einzulegen??Wie man so liest, gibt es sowieso kaum eine Reaktion auf die Beschwerde und alle weisen eine Schuld von sich.



Egal. Natürlich musst du dich beschweren. Nur dann bekommen die Kriminellen kein Geld. Siehe auch http://www.dialerschutz.de/0137-handy-lockanruf.php


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Bei den letzten posting sind ein paar Fragen aufgetaucht. Auch wenn die schon mehrfach beantwortet sind, hier noch einmal:
zu den Kosten siehe Übersicht hier

Was mich rasend macht: Die Unverschämtheit von Anbieter wie Telekom oder O2.
Hier O2 ("man ist selbst verantwortlich, wenn man zurück ruft")
Damit versucht man, genauso wie die Telekom, sich feige aus der Verantwortung zu stehlen. In meinen Augen eine Unverschämtheit. Immerhin werden Gelder in Zusammenhang mit eiunem Betrugsdelikt eingenommen (obwohl man die Möglichkeit hätte, diesen Betrug effektiv zu bekämpfen). Da soll man deren Rechtsabteilungen mal auf den §261 StGB aufmerksam machen. Vielleicht werden die dann etwas weniger arrogant. Zeit wäre es...

Dazu noch einmal, was ich bereits hier geschrieben habe:


> Unregistriert schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Nach Anruf bei der Telekom gab man mir die Auskunft das 0137 er nummern als Servicerufnummern gekennzeichnet sind und das man selbst dafür verantwortlich ist wen man zurückruft.
> ...


Das könnten O2 und Telekom inzwischen auch schon mitgekriegt haben - falls nicht, sollen sie sich bitte nicht so unqualifiziert dazu äußern. 

Was war sonst noch?
Ach so:
- ob man die Verantwortlichen rauskriegt: Ja, das wird voraussichtlich noch im Laufe der Woche bekannt
- ob es was bringt, dagegen vorzugehen:
Beschwerde bei der Bundesnetzagentur bewirkt Inkassoverbot --> man muss die Gebühren nicht zahlen. *Ansonsten passiert aber faktisch nichts.* (Für den Großteil der Betroffenen ist der Punkt, nicht zahlen zu müssen, allerdings der wichtigste Punkt --> also Beschwerden machen, weil das *für diesen Punkt* entscheiden ist)

Daher (bzw. wenn man mehr will, als nur Schadensbegrenzung): STRAFANZEIGE/STRAFANTRAG --> siehe links in meiner Signatur (*und dies bitte schnell und unabhängig von der Antwort der Bundesnetzagentur, die erfahrungsgemäß erst in 4 Wochen kommt* 
​*Interessierte Ermittler lesen bereits hier mit!*​


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Ich wurde heute (25.12.'06) um 22:32 Uhr von folgender Nummer aus angerufen:

 0137  - 717 01 43.


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich wurde heute (25.12.'06) um 22:32 Uhr von folgender Nummer aus angerufen:
> 
> 0137  - 717 01 43.




Meiner Mutter, Vodafone Prepaid, ging es zur selben Zeit genauso-selbe Nummer, und sie hat leider zurückgerufen- 3,46 € weg....


----------



## ch0815 (26 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

25.12.2006 18:50 0137 7170143 an O2, zum Glück Handy lautlos gehabt und erst zu Hause den Anrufversuch entdeckt, durch Googlen das Forum hier gefunden


----------



## Robin (26 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Hallo,
zuerst einmal super Forum. Danke für die Informationen!

Jetzt die schlechte Nachricht:
Nummer: 01377170153
Mein Netz: E-plus
Anruf erhalten um: 21.25 UHR
Datum: 25.12.2006
Dauer: 00:00  (->Es wurde nur einmal kurz durchgebimmelt; deswegen dieses 00:00)

Habe zurückgerufen, so ein Mist. Kosten unbekannt, erst nach Erhalt der nächsten Rechnung.
Auf www.bundesnetzagentur.de steht, dass  diese Nummer zu: Arcor AG & Co  gehört.
->  (0)137 717 zugeteilt Arcor AG & Co 

Beschwerde an die Bundesnetzagentur geht jetzt noch per Mail raus.


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Dezember 2006)

*Heute hats mich erwischt +491377170153 und +492238******

Hallo,

heute hats mich erwischt. Bin durch die vielen Weihnachtsgrüße von einem seriösen Anruf ausgegangen. Kannte diese Masche noch nicht, aber gut das es dieses Forum gibt. Es kam eine Ansage das dieser Anruf reistriert wurde und Ende, da war mir klar das etwas nicht stimmen konnte. Eine Zeit später erfolgte ein weiterer Anruf der nur anklingelte. Ich liste alles unten auf und werde mich wehren. Danke für die vielen Info's hier.

+491377170153 25.12.2006 20:30 Uhr Arcor AG & Co.
+492238***** 26.12.2006 01:54 Uhr (weiß nicht)

Danke nochmal.


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Hallo,

heute morgen, kurz nach 8.00 Uhr, Anruf auf Vodafone-Handy von 0137 717 01 44


Frank


----------



## BenTigger (26 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Heute hats mich erwischt +491377170153 und +492238******



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Eine Zeit später erfolgte ein weiterer Anruf der nur anklingelte. Ich liste alles unten auf und werde mich wehren. Danke für die vielen Info's hier.
> 
> +491377170153 25.12.2006 20:30 Uhr Arcor AG & Co.
> +492238***** 26.12.2006 01:54 Uhr (weiß nicht)



Beim zweiten Anruf solltest du mal überlegen, wen du aus dem Bereich Köln kennst bzw. es könnte sich auich einfach jemand verwählt haben, da es sich um eine normale Festnetz-Telefonnummer aus Pullheim bei Köln handelt.


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Hallo ,

bei klingelte es heutze einmal an.Uhrzeit 08:43:57.Nummer ist die hier bekannte "plus49 1377170144".

Ja,auch ich rief zurück und bekam den freundlich aufgesprochenen Hinweis"Danke,Ihr Anruf wurde gezählt".


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Hallo,

auch bei mir klingelte es einmal an.In der Anrufliste folgende Nummer:

plus 491377170144  ; am 26.12.2006  ;um 08:43:57 Uhr

In meiner Naivität rief ich zurück,folgender Text wurde sofort gesprochen:

"Danke , Ihr Anruf wurde gezählt."

Habe ein Vodafon Prepaid Handy.Mal schauen wie ich diesen unverschämten Betrügern ihr Geschäft erschweren kann.

DANKE für eure Infos,

Gruß,

W


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Hallo,

Heute 26.12.06 hat es mich auch erwischt.
Ich habe ein D1 Handy.

+49 137 717 0144
Anruf in Abwesenheit
Anrufzeit 08:33 

Nummer 0137 717 zugeteilt für:
Arcor AG & Co. KG, Abteilung FFK, Alfred-Herrhausen-Allee 1, 65760 Eschborn

Habe eine Mail an die Bundesnetzagentur geschickt und die Nummer gemeldet.


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Hallo,
mich hat es heute auch erwischt.
Das Telefon klingelte nur kurz.
Habe Dummerweise zurückgerufen, weil ich auf ein Anruf wartete.
Ich hörte nur noch " Ihr anruf wurde gezählt ".

In der Anrufliste war folgende Nummer 01377170144 , 26.12.2006 ,  08.34 Uhr

Bin im Internet auf diese Seite gestoßen und habe folgendes herrausgefunden.


(0)137 717 zugeteilt Arcor AG & Co 

email an Bundesnetzagentur ([email protected]) ist raus.

Danke für die vielen Tips, tolle Seite

MfG Christian


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Hallo, 

Anruf in Abwesenheit 01377170141 um 09:25 am 23.12.

Habe zurückgerufen: Ansage "Ihr Anruf wurde gezählt".

Folgende Massnahmen wurden eingeleitet:

Beschwerde an Bundesnetzagentur.

Auskunftsanfrage an Arcor.

Strafanzeige Staatsanwaltschaft Augsburg.

Mfg 

Robert


----------



## FMS (26 Dezember 2006)

*... in den medien?*

moin zusammen,
wird / wurde über diese geschichten eigentlich in den medien berichtet? z. z. ist z. b. auf spiegel.de oder heise noch nix zu finden. ist das thema "groß" genug für eine aufregung außerhalb diese echt guten forums? (danke an alle, die hier dafür die verantwortung haben, bzw. immer ausführliche infos liefern, z. b. aka-aka). schließlich scheint es ja einen gewissen anteil der bevölkerung zu betreffen. wer hat heute denn noch kein handy? ob prominente / verantwortliche auch diese pings bekommen  ? lg aus bremen, FMS


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Anruf von 01377170143, ebenfalls Nummernband von Arcor auf ein D1-Handy am 25.12.06 18:01

Gruß,
 flo


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Hallo,

gut dass es diese Seite gibt...bei mir genau das gleiche:

Anruf am 25.12.06 22:34 Uhr
Von Nummer: +49-137-7170143

Hat nur 2x geklingelt, habe aber weder abgenommen noch zurückgerufen.

Guten Rutsch!


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

..ich bin auch betroffen.

Heute, 26.12.2006 um 09:00 Uhr.

Nummer 0137/7170144

Weitere Schritte leite ich ein.


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

0137-7170144 um 10:07, 26.12.2006
Bei mir und bei meiner Freundin kurz darauf auch


----------



## stw (26 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Hallo zusammen,

habe Gott sei Dank nicht zurückgerufen!

Rufnummer: 01377170143
Datum und Uhrzeit: 25.12.2006 09:01
E-Plus, Base

Anfrage an die Netzagentur ist raus...
Aber diese Nummer haben ja auch viele andere Forumteilnehmer an Weihnachten gehabt, mal sehen, wer dahinter steckt!

Viele Grüße aus Köln
stw


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Hallo,

Am 25.12.06 hat es mich erwischt.
Bin O2 Kunde

+49 137 717 0153
Anruf in Abwesenheit
Anrufzeit 16:25

Nummer 0137 717 zugeteilt für:
Arcor AG & Co. KG, Abteilung FFK, Alfred-Herrhausen-Allee 1, 65760 Eschborn

Ärger mich jetzt dass ich zurückgerufen habe.

Habe eine Mail an die Bundesnetzagentur geschickt und die Nummer gemeldet


----------



## Winston629 (26 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Hallo zusammen, 

Anruf auf durch die Nummer 01377-17014 erfolgte heute, am 2. Weihnachtstag um 9:55 auf meiner O2-Nummer. 

Der Rückruf brachte nur ein "Ihr Anruf wurde registriert" und das Gespräch brach ab. Dumm, wenn man zu Weihnachten - gerade am 2. Weihnachtstag - mit unerwarteten Anrufen von alten Bekannten rechnet ... 

Gruss, 

Thorsten


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Hallo,

ich wurde am 24.12.06 um 19.29h von der Rufnummer 01377170152 angerufen.

Da ich um diese Uhrzeit Weihnachten feierte, habe ich am nächsten Tag zurückgerufen, da ich dachte, dass es Bekannte oder Freunde sind, aber Pech, es waren die Verbrecher, die mit einer weiblichen Tonbandstimme meinen Anruft registriert bzw. gezählt haben.

Werde mich an die Bundesnetzagentur wenden!

Wünsche trotzdem noch einen schönen 2. Weihnachtsfeiertag 


Mfg

Tommes


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Und noch einer fuer die Statistik:

 Lockanruf von 0137 7170143 am 25.12.2006 um 22:20 Uhr
 Netz: e-Plus
 Habe zurueckgerufen, Ansage "Vielen Dank, Ihr Anruf wurde gezaehlt"
 Kosten wohl 0,98EUR (laut der Tabelle auf Wikipedia)
 Bundesnetzagentur verstaendigt


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

habe heute (26.12.06) einen Anruf von 0137/77170144 auf meine D2-Nummer erhalten. werde mich an BNetzA wenden


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

hi!
habe auch zwei anrufe erhalten.
einmal am 24. um 10:27uhr Nr. +491377170142
und am 26. um 9:26 Nr, +491377170144

noch ein frohes Fest!


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Heute 10:51 kam ich einen Lockanruf von 0137 717 0154 (ARCOR).
Habe leider zurückgerufen. "Ihr Anruf wurde gezählt"

fp$


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

26.12.2006 um 12.56 Uhr Lockruf bekommen ! (Habe leider zurückgerufen)
0137-7170144
T-Mobile (D1)
Habe es der Bundesnetzargentur gemailt und Online Anzeige bei der Polizei in Bonn erstattet ! (Mit Vordruck)


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Am 26.12.06 erhielt ich einen Lockanruf von der Nummer: 01377170144 (zugeteilt Arcor AG & Co).


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Meine Mutter hats erwischt:

Lockanruf von 0137 7170141 am 23.12.2006 um ca 11:20 Uhr
Netz: D1
Hat zurueckgerufen, Ansage "Vielen Dank, Ihr Anruf wurde gezaehlt"


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

hallo
hatte heute(26-12) 12:24uhr einen anruf-(D2-Vodafon) mein rückruf wurde auch gezählt 
eine miese masche im ganzen jahr
0137-7170144  (zugeteilt Arcor AG & Co)
werde es demnächst melden!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> hi!
> habe auch zwei anrufe erhalten.
> einmal am 24. um 10:27uhr Nr. +491377170142
> und am 26. um 9:26 Nr, +491377170144
> ...



+491377170144

Hab diesen lockanrufe ebenfals bekommen!!

[......]

MFG

Christian F.

_Ausdruck entfernt. Name gekürzt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Lockanruf heute 13.10h
Nr.: 01377170144
Anzeige bei BZA wurde gestellt.


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Ich erhielt am 23.12. um 17:42 h Anruf von 0 137 7170 141 Bei rückruf am 24.12. kam Antwort:"Vilen Danke, Ihr Anruf wurde registriert" Anruf kam über das O2-Netz.


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Ich erhielt am 23.12. um 17:42 h Anruf von 0 137 7170 141 Bei Rückruf am 24.12. kam Antwort:"Vielen Danke, Ihr Anruf wurde registriert" Anruf kam über das O2-Netz.


----------



## Daniel (26 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Hallo...

24.12.06 22:40 Anruf von 01377170142...

Habe nicht zurückgerufen.

Klasse dass es so ein Forum gibt. E-mail an Bundesnetzagentur ist raus

Weiterhin frohes Fest und guten Rutsch
Daniel


----------



## Gast: Jan (26 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Heute, 
26.12.2006 13:17 Uhr 0137-717 0144

Hab natürlich zurückgerufen ... "Vielen Dank, Ihr Anruf wurde gezählt.". Mail an Bundesnetzagentur geht jetzt gleich raus.

Trotzdem nochn schönes Weihnachten euch allen - gute Sache, so ein Forum.


----------



## Carsten (26 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Hi,

habe auch einen Anruf bekommen:

Am 26.12.2006, 15:16 Uhr. 
01377170144

Hab auch einen Brief an die Bundesnetzangentur verfasst. Ich glaube, die Nummer wird bald nirgendwo mehr auftauchen.


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Anruf heute 26.12.2006 , 14.31 Uhr
Nr.: 0137 71 70 144


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Hallo Zusammen,

Habe heute am 2. Weihnachtstag einen 0137er Lockanruf erhalten, bin glücklicherweise im Ausland und der Rückruf hat nicht funktionniert. Dank dialerschutz.de habe ich dann den Betrug entdeckt und die bnetza sowie den Eigentümer der Nummer, Arcor, informiert. Die Nummer lautet: 01377170144. Da mir kürzlich erst 3000 Euro von meiem Konto durch EC-Karten Missbrauch geklaut wurden, werde ich diesen Vorfall sehr ernst nehmen und Strafanzeige gegen die Betrüger erstatten. Ich habe bereits Arcor aufgefordert mir die Anschrift der Letzverantwortlichen für die Nummer zu schicken. Falls noch jemand hier betroffen ist (habe die Nummer mehrfach im Forum hier gesehen), bitte bei mir melden [email_](editiert/modaction)[/_email], vielleicht können wir eine Sammelklage tätigen. Gerne übernehme ich den Papierkram.

Grüsse an alle,

Ted


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Heute am 26.12.06 erhielt ich um 12:44h einen Lockanruf von der Nummer:
0137-7170144

und zwar ins D1 Netz


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

ich erhielt eben auch nen anruf von der 0137-7170144, habe dummerweise zurück gerufen mit der selben bandansage das meine antwort gezählt wurde, danach hab ich bei google gesucht und das forum hier gefunden


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

mir erging es genau wie meinem vorposter....


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Lockanruf am 24.12. um 16:45  ...leider Rückruf erfolgte...Beschwerde-Email ist schon raus.

Gut, dass man im Internet alles findet....


----------



## gint (26 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

:wall: :wall: :wall: 
Bei mir war es die 01377170144 . Davor hatte es nur einmal geklingelt. Da bei mir schon öfters mal Leute anrufen, weil sie was kaufen wollen, bin ich mir da nie sicher, obs vielleicht ein Kunde ist. Ich Dummi hab zurückgerufen. Ein Band erzählte mir, der Anruf wäre gezählt worden (klar, zumindest die Gebühr, vermutlich 0.98.- Euro). 
Also Leute - erst im Netz nachsehen, dann zurückrufen.


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

01377170144 am 26.12.2006 17:46

Bin weder dran gegangen, noch habe ich zurück gerufen.
Soll ich trotzdem etwas unternehmen? Wenn ja, was?

Viele Grüße
Jana


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Hallo zusammen,

auch mich hat die gleiche Nummer 491377170144 heute Mittag angerufen. Da scheint Arcor ja ein einträgliches Geschäft an den Feiertagen gemacht zu haben. Laut Bundesnetzagentur sind die Nummern, die mit (0)137 717 anfangen der Arcor AG & Co KG zugeteilt.

Viele Grüße
Mirco


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

hi,
bei mir war es die .....141. hab auch zurück gerufen... bei mir kam aber der spruch: diese nummer ist zur zeit leider nicht vergeben oder so ähnlich... auf verschiedenen sprachen


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

+49 137 7 170 173
25.12. - 15:47 Uhr
Auf einem O2-Handy, leider mit Rückruf....

Mail an Netzagentur ist raus.


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Weihnachten  2006:*

So, mein Anruf kam am 26.12.2006 um 16:53h
über e+ Netz:   0137  7170144, zu dieser Zeit laut Bundesnetzagentur der 

HanseNet Telekommunikation GmbH, Überseering 33a, 22297 Hamburg

zugeteilt.
mfg
Ingo


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Ich erhielt soeben auch einen Anruf von der Nummer 01377170144. Glücklicherweise fand ich vorher dieses Forum und habe nicht zurückgerufen. Ich hoffe, man findet diese Betrüger schnell.
Freundliche Grüße
Medi


----------



## Captain Picard (26 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Weihnachten  2006:*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> So, mein Anruf kam am 26.12.2006 um 16:53h
> über e+ Netz:   0137  7170144, zu dieser Zeit laut Bundesnetzagentur der
> 
> HanseNet Telekommunikation GmbH, Überseering 33a, 22297 Hamburg


falsch 


> 0)137 717 zugeteilt Arcor AG & Co


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Hi, 26.12.06 10:08 Lockanruf 0137-7170144, Zuteilungsnehmer:
Arcor AG & Co. KG, Abteilung FFK, Alfred-Herrhausen-Allee 1, 65760 Eschborn, [email protected], 
http://www.dialerschutz.de/0137-handy-lockanruf.php
Danke, Gruß Nick


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Lockanruf am 26.12.2006 ; 01377170144


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Hallo
habe heute (26.12.2006) um 18:12 Uhr einen Anruf von 01377170144.
Mein Provider ist T-Mobile und das Gerät ein Firmenhandy, gottseidank habe ich nichtzurückgerufen, sondern Arcor (den Rufnummernbetreiber), die BuNetzAG sowie die Staatsanwaltschaft in Köln informiert.


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Dezember 2006)

Hallo, Heute am 26.12.06 17:51 Lockanruf 0137-7170144, Zuteilungsnehmer:
Arcor AG & Co. KG, Abteilung FFK, Alfred-Herrhausen-Allee 1, 65760 Eschborn, [email protected]!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Heute 26.12.06  19.23uhr  01377170144 auf Eplus -Netz


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Hallo,

habe eben einen Anruf von folgender Nummer bekommen 01377170144 (26.12.2006, 20:12 Uhr) Base Netz 0177-Vorwahl ...!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Hallo!
Hab mich gerade an die Nummer 01377170142 erinnert, die mich am 24.12.2006 um 20:56h angerufen hat, als mir mein Freund vor ein paar Minuten erzählte (26.12.2006, ca. 20h), einen Anruf in Abwesenheit von der Nummer 01377170144 gefunden zu haben.
Wir sind beide nicht rangegangen, wundern uns aber, da wir eigentlich nur für Online-Kaufabwicklungen von sehr bekannten, seriösen Anbietern, unsere Nummern herausgeben...wie kann denn das sein? Wird mir beim online-einkaufen "zugesehen" oder sind diese Anbieter (die auch eine direkte Anlaufstelle d.h. Filialen haben) gar nicht so seriös? 
Mit Anzeige erstatten kenne ich mich leider nich so gut aus...
gruß,
nuri


----------



## sascha (26 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*



> wie kann denn das sein?



Die klingeln einfach computergesteuert ein paar zehntausend oder hunderttausend Handynummern durch, da wird deine einfach dabeigewesen sein.


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

ich habe von der selben nummer auch einen anruf erhalten, aber die art dieser anrufe kommen höchstens 1-3 mal bei mir im jahr vor.

klar isses nicht toll wenn an einem ein versuchter betrug unternommen wird, aber ich versteh auch nicht warum soviel wind dadrum gemacht wird, da ja die täter aller wahrscheinlichkeit nach niemals ermittelt werden. die staatsanwaltschaften sind sowieso schon überlastet mit allem krimskrams, ich glaube kaum dass die menschen dort ein aufwendiges verfahren wegen max. 2 euro eröffnen und führen werden, das wäre total absurd, und das wissen auch die drahtzieher, ich geh sogar davon aus dass das alles privatpersonen wie du und ich sind, die sich über den betreiber ein paar nummern vorschalten lassen und dann per software alle möglichen mobilfunknummern durchgewählen werden in der hoffnung dass viele zurückrufen und so ist es auch.

ums nochmal zu wiederholen ich finds auch nicht toll so abgezockt zu werden, bin bisher nicht auf den trick hereingefallen und es sollte doch jetzt hinlänglich bekannt sein, im zeitalter des internet und neuer medien vorsichtig mit seinen daten und taten umzugehen, und wer das noch nicht begriffen hat, zöllt eben lehrgeld mit dieser 0137er geschichte.

aber von wegen bundesnetzagentur und anzeige gegen unbekannt und sowas, alles zeitverschwendung, so werden aus den max. 2 euro verlust locker mehr wenn man noch den zeitaufwand mitrechnet der dann betrieben wird nur ums ego zu beruhigen.


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Habe gerade eben nen Lockanruf von 01377170144 empfangen!
E-Plus Netz (0178/232.......)


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Habe eben (26.12.2006 - 20:40 Uhr) einen Lockanruf/Ping von 0137 717 0154 auf meiner simyo (eplaus)-nummer erhalten.


----------



## ugath (26 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Hi!

Bin zwar nicht selbst betroffen aber meine Eltern haben am 23.12.2006 um 13:25 einen Lockanruf von 01377170141 auf Ihr Handy (debitel-Vodafone) bekommen.

- Beschwerde an rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de ist raus.
- Meldung und Anfrage nach Letztverantwortlichem an info(at)arcor.net ist raus.
- Strafanzeige/Strafantrag ist fertig und geht morgen zur Post

Gruss,
Udo


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

01377170144
das war die Nummer die mich Heute 26.12.06 um 20:50 erreichte
leider bin ich drauf reingefallen und habe zurückgerufen
weiß nicht wie hoch die Kostern werden
Email an [email protected] ist eben rausgegangen!
SUPER FORUM!

Grüße


----------



## steini1979w (26 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

ich bin auch angerufen worden von der: 0137/7170144 und zwar am 26.12.06 um genau 14.32 uhr. mein freund ist gestern nachmittag von der gleichen nummer angerufen worden. die lassen nur einmal klingeln und dann wars das wieder. wir haben beide nicht zurückgerufen und sind beide bei T-Mobile mit unseren Handyverträgen.

würd mich aber mal brennend interessieren, was so ein anruf dort kostet.

liebe grüsse
steini


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

@ Steini:
sobald ich die Rechnung setze ich es rein, da wir von der selben Nummer angerufen wurden,
Ich bin übrigens bei BASE!


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (26 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Um diese Schweine zu krallen, hilft nur das volle Programm:

Anfrage bei Arcor nach dem Letztverantwortlichen
Meldung an BNetzA
Strafanzeige bei der zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft wegen (versuchten) bandenmäßigen Betruges

s. Signatur Aka aka


----------



## 997GT3 (26 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Hallo,

genauso wie viele anderen bin ich erst auf die Seite hier gekommen als es zu spät war!!! :wall: 
Mich hat im Vodafone Netz die Nummer *01377170144* (26-12-2006 um 20.53 Uhr) angerufen, als ich leider zurück gerufen habe hörte ich nur „Ihr Anruf wurde gezählt“ dann war mir klar was das wohl für einen Nummer ist!!!!
Habe bei Vodafone gleich angerufen, konnte mir aber leider nicht helfen. Werde die nächste Rechnung abwarteten müssen um zu sehen was der Spaß gekostet hat.  Werde mich mit der Bundesnetzagentur und der Verbraucherzentralle in Verbindung setzten.
Dann lassen wir uns mal überraschen….


----------



## steini1979w (26 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

also ich habe gerade nochmal bei dialerschutz.de geschaut, da gibts eine tariftabelle für diese lockanrufe. und laut dieser tabelle kostet die 0137-nummer 98 cent.


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Hallo  - ich sitzte in meiner Dienststelle und mein Handy zeigt : +491377170144
da ich mit meinen Gedanken bei meiner Arbeit war, habe ich zurück gerufen. Eine Damenstimme war zu hören: Ihr Anruf wurde gezählt, auf wiederhören! Das war´s dann. Anzeige ist fertig und geht am 27.12.06 auf die Reise.

Gruß an alle


----------



## Fabian (26 Dezember 2006)

*Lockanruf*

Habe gerade eben einen Lockanruf von 0137-717044 erhalten und ihn direkt bei der Bundesnetzagentur gemeldet mit dem Mailtext von dailerschutz.de.


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

weiß jemand was für kosten für einen zukommen bei folgender nr. 0137-7170144. habe e-plus netz


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Hallo

Hab heut auch so einen kleinen Betrugsversuch per 0137-Nummer auf mein Handy erhalten.
Heute am 26.12.2006 um 20:40:27 Uhr wurde mein Handy, T-Mobile-Netz, von der Rufnummer 0137/7170144 angeklingelt. Habe selbstverständlich nicht zurück gerufen sondern den Vorfall direkt der Bundesnetzagentur gemeldet.

MfG
Christian aus Berlin


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

01377170144 um 21:15Uhr

hab nen vodafone vertrag und natuerlich zurueckgerufen.....
mail an bnetz is raus
vielen dank hier nochmal bin durch google innerhalb weniger sekunden fuendig geworden

mfg


----------



## gavane (26 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Ja, kann dir leider sagen, was dich dieser Anruf kostet, nämlich 1,50 EUR, ist auf meiner Online-Abrechnung nämlich schon drauf...Hab nen fremden Anruf in der Zeit erwartet,stand unter der Dusche und deshalb direkt danach zurückgerufen.
Hab daher auch nicht mitbekommen, dass das Handy nicht mal geklingelt hat.
Diese []

*[Virenscanner: Ein Wort entfernt]*


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

shit, mir das am 23.12.06 auch passiert!!!!

was und wie in welcher reihenfolge ist denn am ratsamsten zu unternehmen???
kann mensch nicht "nur" die eigentliche tel.rechnung zahlen und diesen einen anruf verweigern???


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

ich hatte das gerade vor 5 min, dass mich die nummer 01377170144. Habe zurückgerufen und dann kam das oben genannte. hab t-mobile mobilcom...


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Gerade eben hat es mich im Vodafone- Netz erwischt. Der Nervtöter sandte mir die Nr. 01377170144, auf einen Rückruf habe ich verzichtet.
Der Anruf ging am 26.12.06 um 19:40 unter 0172/xxxxxxx ein.


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Ich wurde heute (26.12.2006, 12:48 Uhr) ebenfalls von 0137 - 717  01 44 auf meinem Base-Anschluß "gepingt" und habe dummerweise zurückgerufen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> was und wie in welcher reihenfolge ist denn am ratsamsten zu unternehmen???


B-A-S

1. Beschwerde an rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de
Warum? Weil die Bundesnetzagentur die Nummern sperren und ein Inkassoverbot verhängen kann. Das Verbot wird verhängt ab dem Zeitpunkt der ersten Beschwerde.

2. Anfrage an den Nummerninhaber (hier: info(at)arcor.net 
Warum? Weil man dann den Letztverantwortlichen erfährt (bzw. den nächsten, den man fragen muss). Die Bundesnetzagentur gibt erfahrungsgemäss Wochen nach der Beschwerde Bescheid, dass die Nummer gesperrt ist - nennt aber nicht den Letztverantwortlichen (selbst wenn sie den mitgeteilt bekommen haben).

3. Strafanzeige.
Warum? Weil die Staatsanwälte bei der Bundesnetzagentur fragen können, wie viele Beschwerden es gab. Das ist dann die Mindestzahl der Geschädigten. Genauere Angaben über die Gesamtzahl der Geschädigten können Staatsanwälte durch Anfrage bei den Nummernanbietern erfahren. Dann muss jeder StA erkennen, dass es gewerbsmäßiger Betrug in einem schweren Fall ist (da viele Geschädigte). Nur dann besteht wenigstens die theoretische Chance für Ermittlungen im Ausland.

siehe dazu auch
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=45145
und die Infolinks in meiner Signatur

P.S.: *Noch einmal: Interessierte Ermittler lesen bereits mit und ich habe läuten hören, dass diesmal sehr zeitnah Ermittlungen laufen könnten - wenn Strafanzeigensteller die richtige Staatsanwaltschaft finden*


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Wow, ich bin schockiert, wie vielen das gleiche passiert ist, wie mir soeben. hatte den anruf von 01377170143, ruf zurück und höre "Ihr Anruf wird gewertet". Habe kein Standardanschreiben an Arcor finden können, wer will, kann meins benutzen:

---------------------------------------------
Betr.: Beschwerde über Missbrauch der Telefonnummer 01377170143

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

hiermit beschwere ich mich über den Missbrauch der Telefonnummer 01377170143.

Ich fordere Sie auf, mir umgehend, jedoch spätestens bis 15. Januar 2007, per E-Mail den Namen des Letztverantwortlichen o.g. Nummer zu nennen. 

Sollten Sie die Auskunft verweigern, werde ich dies der Bundesnetzagentur mitteilen.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen,
------------------------

alle Infos step by step und Musterbriefe hier: http://www.dialerschutz.de/0137-handy-lockanruf.php#6


----------



## wohlert (26 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Heute um 13:28 Uhr (o2) und 21:43 Uhr (eplus) jeweils ein Lockanruf von 0137-7170144. Habe auf Rückruf verzichtet. Mail an BnetzA und Kopie an Arcor ist raus.


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

0137 7170143 anruf, leider zurückgerufen!!

Auf jeden fall alle Strafanzeige machen!!
BNetzA melden
und bei Arcor melden, ist schließelich eine von deren nummern!!

"Verlieren wird nur der der sich gar nicht erst wehrt"!! also, ANZEIGE machen!!


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> kann mensch nicht "nur" die eigentliche tel.rechnung zahlen und diesen einen anruf verweigern???


Das kann mensch tun, aber mensch könnte auch hoffen, dass die Bundesnetzagentur ein "Rechnungslegungsverbot" verhängt
http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=396

Wie dem auch sei: Gerade Betroffene, denen gar kein Schaden entstanden ist oder die davon ausgehen, dass sie nicht zahlen müssen, sollen sich wenigstens auch bei der Bundesnetzagentur mit Namen&Anschrift beschweren, damit sie evtl. von ermittelnden Behörden aufgenommen werden können.
lese hierzu auch:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=178860#post178860

P.S.: Die erste Meldung zur Weihnachtswelle war der Beitrag 989 vom 22.12.06 - jetzt sind wir bei 1274 (und bei antispam gibt es auch einen Thread dazu). *Das ist eine massive Betrugswelle. Es könnte auch jemand daran denken, das an die Medien zu melden...*


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Ich bin leider auch in die falle getappt
Bin bei O2 und wurde am 26.12  von der Nr. 01377170144 angerufen, hab vom Festnetz zurück gerufen und das Band mit der Ansage "Ihr Anruf wurde gezählt" kam. Wer steckt dahinter ? hab nirgends was zu der nr. gefunden ausser  bei der Bundesnetzagentur wurde die nr. 0)137 771 COLT Telecom GmbH zugeteilt .

Bei der Bundesnetzagentur habe ich schon eine Beschwerde Mail geschickt, wie gehe ich am besten weiter vor? Danke schon mal für Antworten.

Wie bleibe ich am schluß nicht auf den Kosten sitzten gleich anzeige.....?


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Hallo, habe eben einen anruf über Vodafone netz erhalten
nr: 01377170144

mail an die bundesnetzagentur hab ich auch geschickt


----------



## wohlert (26 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ausser  bei der Bundesnetzagentur wurde die nr. 0)137 771 COLT Telecom GmbH zugeteilt .


Die Nummer ist Arcor zugeteilt - Du hattest eine 7 zu viel. Es ist der 0137 71er Block.


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

0137 7170144
26.12.2006
16:08:58
E-Plus Netz

Das ist das erste Mal, dass ich so einen Anruf bekommen habe. Hab zum Glück rechtzeitig erkannt, dass es sich nicht um eine normale Handynummer handelt und gleich gegoogelt, was man dagegen machen kann.

Hatte erst vor kurzem ein Problem mit SMS-Spam - der sich als unerwünschter E-Mail-Reminder von EPlus herausgestellt hat (http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/archive/index.php/t-9503.html). Da hab ich auch durch googlen herausgefunden, wie ich es abschalte.

Hoffe mal, dass die Schritte aus der Anleitung von Dialerschutz.de auch diese Lockanrufe auf meinem Handy unterbinden (bzw. dass die es erst gar nicht noch mal versuchen...).

Danke für die Infos!!


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*



> dass die Schritte aus der Anleitung von Dialerschutz.de auch diese Lockanrufe auf meinem Handy unterbinden


Das zu unterbinden läge im Möglichkeitsbereich und in der Verantwortung der mitverdienenden Telkos und der Bundesnetzagentur (bzw. den übergeordneten Stellen wie Bundeswirtschaftsministerium oder... Regierung). Hier im Forum von CB und DS wird seit 2003 auch nur "effektiv verwaltet" - und selbst wenn das hier manchmal engagierter aussieht als bei den zuständigen Behördern bleibt es doch ein Kampf gegen Windmühlenflügel.
-----
*Bitte bei Beschwerden an die Bundesnetzagentur eigenen Namen & Anschrift angeben und darauf hinweisen, dass nach TKG §67 Abs. 3 Meldung an die Staatsanwaltschaft gehen soll.

Bei Strafanzeigen unbedingt darauf hinweisen, dass die Bundesnetzagentur eine Liste mit Beschwerden zu den Nummern hat, anhand derer weitere Geschädigte gefunden werden können.*
siehe http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=178860#post178860


----------



## Unregistriert Jenny (26 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Soeben hatte ich auch einen Anruf in Abweenheit auf meinem Handy, da ich die Vorwahl nicht kannte habe ich danach gegoogelt und bin somit auf diese seite gestoßen. Zurückgerufenhabe ich eingluck nicht.
Anrufzeit:  22:59
Datum 26.12.06
Netz: Eplus 0178
angerufen worden von: 01377170144

was soll ich jetzt machen?


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Rufnummer_von: +491377170144
Datum:              26.12.2006
Uhrzeit:             22:53
Handy_Netz:      O2

Ich hab eine Mini-SMS geschrieben, worauf ich als Antwort bekam die Nummer 491077170144 sei unbekannt. Also hab ich recherchiert... Lockanruf.

Beschwerdemail an Bundesnetzagentur ist versendet.


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Hallo, bin auch von der o.a. Nummer angerufen worden und habe sofort die Bundesnetzagentur kontaktiert sowie Arcor aufgefordert, die hinter dieser Nummer stehenden Leute zu nennen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Die BNetzA wird morgen wieder ertrinken in Beschwerden... Hoffentlich vergessen die darüber nicht wieder, die Beschwerden entsprechend TKG §67 Abs. 3 an die Staatsanwaltschaft weiter zu geben... Neben Namen und Anschrift sollte ein Hinweis darauf in den Beschwerden nicht fehlen...


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

habe haute Abend den ping von 01377170144 bekommen. warscheinlich die nächste Ziffernfolge


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

23-Dec-06 20:51Uhr
Anruf in Abwesenheit
01377170141

Diese [], und ich Dussel ruf auch noch zurück. Na warte, werd morgen gleich mal zur Polizei und meinen Anbieter (O2) erst mal anweisen das Geld nicht an diese Abzocker zu zahlen!!!

Mfg Sai

*[Virenscanner: Ein (unvollständiges) Wort entfernt]*


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

01377170144 26.12.06 10.14 h 02 Netz 

es hört wirklich nicht auf - das ist jetzt der 3. anruf in diesem jahr -


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Dezember 2006)

*es geht weiter: +491377170145*

Neue Nummer gestern Abend und heute morgen auf D2 und E-Plus Handys von der Rufnummer +49 137 7170145.

grüße
kay


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

+491377170145 27.12.06 8:16
Netz O2


----------



## Marti34 (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Auch ich habe so einen Anruf bekommen!!! Nr. 01377170143 am 25.12.06 um 21.23 Uhr! Habe zum Glück nicht zurückgerufen. Dachte mir schon das dies sowas in er Art sein wird! Ich finde dies ist eine große Frechheit! Noch dazu am heiligen Feiertag am späten Abend. Wer sich wohl dahinter verbirgt. Grüße an alle!!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Glück, wer nicht zurück gerufen hat!!! Ich habe es leider getan, denn es war ja weihnachten.......... Habe soeben mit meinem Anbieter (O2) telefoniert- Kosten für den Rückruf belaufen sich wohl auf gut einen Euro.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Hallo zusammen,
mich hats am 26.12.2006 um 16:23 auch erwischt (nicht zurückgerufen)
0137 / 71 70 144 auf 0163/434xxxx (eplus Vertrag)


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Hallo zusammen,

auch mich hats erwischt. Am 26.12.2006 um 10:43 Uhr.
0137/71 70 144 auf 0177-xxx eplus.


----------



## Matthias (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Moin,

ich erhielt am 25.12.20006 den Lockanruf von der 01377170143. Bei der Bundesnetzagentur auf der Website steht diese Nummer im Nummernblock von Arcor. Arcor rief mich heute an und wies dies zurück. Man habe diese Rufnummer nicht.

Gruß, Matthias.


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*



Matthias schrieb:


> Arcor rief mich heute an und wies dies zurück. Man habe diese Rufnummer nicht.


Ein Provider, der über seine ihm zugewiesenen Nummernblöcke nicht Bescheid weiß,
 sollte seine  Lizenz zurückgeben. Anscheinend weiß bei denen die rechte nicht, was 
die linke macht. Der Nummerblock gehört zu Arcor. Damit sind sie auch dafür verantwortlich


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Dezember 2006)

*Neue Lockanrufnummer +491377170145*

Neue Lockanrufnummer +491377170145

Anruf einmal klingeln, Im Display Anzeige Anruf verpasst!!

Rückruf!!!

Ansage: Vielen Dank Ihr Anruf wurde gezählt!


----------



## dvill (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Antwort auf meine Beschwerde von O2:
> 
> Als Handynutzer obliegt es Ihrer Entscheidung und Verantwortung, einem
> Ihnen entgangenen Anruf nachzugehen, dessen Absender Sie nicht kennen.
> ...


Der Mobilfunknetzbetreiber würde besser einmal über sein Verhältnis zu seinen Kunden nachdenken. Ob er viel oder wenig an etwas verdient, interessiert den Kunden wenig, wenn er durch betrügerische Lockanrufe gestört wird.

Der Mobilfunknetzbetreiber kann offensichtlich eingehende Rufnummer-Blöcke filtern, wenn er es will.

Es bleibt die Frage, warum er diese technische Fähigkeit zum Schutz seiner Kunden vor betrügerischen Lockanrufen nicht nutzen will.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

01377170145 ins E-plus Netz. Heute morgen 9:11Uhr. Zum Glück kein Rückruf.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Hi!

nach meinen Infos kostet ein Rückruf auf diese Nr. € 0,98...



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo, vor einigen Minuten bekam ich ebenfalls den Anruf mit der gleichen Nummer, dachte mir da auch nichts bei und habe zurückgerufen...
> Als ich eine Computerstimme mit Danke... gehört habe, habe ich sofort aufgelegt, doch sofort begriffen, was es wohl sein könnte. Ist jemand über die Kosten eines solchen Anrufes informiert?


----------



## DüDeLüd (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Hi,

wurde ebenfalls Opfer eines 01377170145 Ping Anrufes.

Mails an Arcor, BNAG u. meinen Provider o2 sind bereits raus.

Ich habe hier gelesen, dass die Staatsanwaltschaft Detmold hier zuständig sei.

Warum?
Wie lautet die Faxnummer?
Hat jemand einen guten Text für dieses Fax?
Die Aktennummer gebe ich gerne bekannt.

Gruß,
DüDeLüd


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

0137-7170144

am 26.12.06 um 19.31

natürlich nicht zurückgerufen ;o)


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*



DüDeLüd schrieb:


> Ich habe hier gelesen, dass die Staatsanwaltschaft Detmold hier zuständig sei.
> Hat jemand einen guten Text für dieses Fax?


Zuständig ist, solange die Täter nicht identifiziert sind, die Staatsanwaltschaft am Wohnort des Geschädigten. Detmold galt wohl für den Wohnsitz von mkaleu.
Und der Link für den Anzeigentext steht in der Signatur von Aka-Aka: http://www.dialerschutz.de/0137-handy-lockanruf.php#6


----------



## Heike (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Hallo, 
schön, zu lesen, dass ich nicht der einzige Trottel bin, der auf die Nr. 01377170143 hereingefallen ist und zurück gerufen hat. meiner Telefonrechnung werden 1,50 Euro belastet. Ich finde das eine Bodenlose unverschämtheit. Wie kann man sich wehren?


----------



## sascha (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*



> Wie kann man sich wehren?



Die Frage ist nicht ernst gemeint, oder? Die Antwort wurde in den letzten drei Tagen hier im Forum ungefähr 80 Mal gegeben.


----------



## lupa55 (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Habe einen 0137er Anruf erhalten
+491377170155     27-DEZ-06  8:28  Netz D1

Habe blöderweise einen RR gestartet. Hinweis: Ihr Anruf wurde gezählt


----------



## Fritz Koch (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Ich habe heute einen Lockanruf der Nummer 0137-717 01 44 erhalten.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Habe Anruf auch erhalten (01377170141) am 23.12.06 um 22.53Uhr. Hab aber nicht Zurückgerufen


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Ein Provider, der über seine ihm zugewiesenen Nummernblöcke nicht Bescheid weiß,
> sollte seine  Lizenz zurückgeben. Anscheinend weiß bei denen die rechte nicht, was
> die linke macht. Der Nummerblock gehört zu Arcor. Damit sind sie auch dafür verantwortlich


Ich habe die letzten Tage wiederholt mit Arcor-Hotlines telefoniert. Die haben null Ahnung... Von 0137-Ping hatten sie nie gehört. Wie ich denn darauf komme, dass das eine Arcor-Nummer sei? "Das steht bei der Bundesnetzagentur". Aha. Ja aber was hat arcor damit zu tun? "Das ist IHRE Nummer" Aha.


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*



DüDeLüd schrieb:


> Hi,
> wurde ebenfalls Opfer eines 01377170145 Ping Anrufes.
> Mails an Arcor, BNAG u. meinen Provider o2 sind bereits raus.
> Ich habe hier gelesen, dass die Staatsanwaltschaft Detmold hier zuständig sei.


ooops, schon beantwortet (Staatsanwaltschaft am Wohnort des Geschädigten zuständig)
sorry, jetzt steht's doppelt da, wird ja dadurch nicht falsch


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Bin gestern auch damit abgezockt worden +491377170144

hab auch schon mitbekommen das es eine arcor nummer ist Bundesnetzagentur ist informiert der rest kommt noch. es ist zum kotzen als selbstständiger bin ich auf das telefon angewiesen und die 0137er masche war mir noch unbekannt, wusste nur von 0190er nummern. jetzt bin ich klüger.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Hallo,

ich habe auch am 25.12.06 um 18:14 einen solchen Anruf von der 01377 - 170 143 bekommen, und intelligenterweise aus Unkentniss dieser Abzocke zurück gerufen! 


Gruß


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Und ich bin jetzt auch klüger... 

Anruf in Abwesenheit - 0137 7170144
Und ich Depp - habe zurück gerufen... wie doof!!!

Meldung an die Bundesnetzagentur ist raus - Anfrage bei ARCOR auch (bin ja gespannt auf deren Atnwort)... und ich bin so sauer, dass ich es nun auch noch mit Strafanzeige versuche...

Grrr...


----------



## tittscher (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

27.12.2006 08.27Uhr Lockanruf von 0137 71700145.
...und als Birne ruft man natürlich 2x zurück, bis man merkt, dass hier etwas faul ist...:wall: 
dann gegoogelt;begriffen,dass man eben gerade beschissen wurde;Meldung an die Bundesnetzagentur;Anfrage bei ARCOR; Anmeldung hier...
schönen tag noch:cry:


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

@tittscher

kannst du die mail adresse von arcor mal posten hab da auf die schnelle nix gefunden.


----------



## tittscher (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> @tittscher
> 
> kannst du die mail adresse von arcor mal posten hab da auf die schnelle nix gefunden.


Hab die Adr. von arcor von dieser Seite: http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=412
ungeprüft übernommen.
Und zwar: [email protected]


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

wie wärs mit [email protected]
aber die behaupten ja, dass die net zu denen gehört, wenn die mir jetzt keine klare antwort geben, wem diese nummer gehört, dann mach ich halt gegen arcor auch ne beschwerde bei der BNetzA ([email protected])!! 

Außerdem wärs ganz gut, wenn jeder, der von arcor zu hören bekommt, dass diese nummer net ihnen gehört sich an prosieben oder rtl oder so wendet, die zerreißen darcor dann, dann haben wir erfolg!!

Aber es muss halt echt jeder was machen!!


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Arcor gibt die Informationen über den Mieter der Nummern nur bei einer Strafanzeige heraus (Stand: 12:00, Quelle: Arcor)
Na dann.

wer nachfragen will, kann ja mal arcor anrufen..


----------



## Reducal (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Arcor gibt die Informationen über den Mieter der Nummern nur bei einer Strafanzeige heraus (Stand: 12:00, Quelle: Arcor)
> Na dann.
> 
> wer nachfragen will, kann ja mal arcor anrufen..


Typisch Hotline - alles abwimmeln und von nixem ´ne echte Ahnung. Was ist mit dem berechtigten Interesse des Vertragspartners, nämlich dem, der nun eine strittige Position auf der Rechnung hat oder dessen Prepaidkarte wegen des vollendeten Betruges in Bereicherungsabsicht des Initiators belastet worden ist?

Einen Immageschaden für Arcor schließe ich durch deren eigene Unzulänglichkeiten beim Umgang mit Kunden und Geschäftspartnern nicht aus.


----------



## angroh (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Gestern um 21:07:13 hat mich folgende Nummer erreicht:  0137 7170144.
Benachrichtigung an die Netzagentur und Schreiben an Arcor geht raus.


----------



## Bobwailer (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

hallo allerseits,

mich hat Gestern gegen 8.06 Uhr ebenfalls ein Anruf in Abwesenheit der Rufnummer 0137 7170144. Natürlich habe ich zurückgerufen, da ich auf einen wichtigen Anruf wartete. Eine Beschwerde an die Bundesnetzagentur ist heute per e-mail rausgegangen. Da es mich so ärgert, dass so viele davon betroffen sind und ich mir gar nicht ausmalen möchte, was hier für ein Gesamtschaden entstanden ist, werde ich noch heute einen Strafantrag bei der Staatsanwaltschaft einreichen!

WEHRT EUCH !!!!!


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

*Hab soeben mit Arcor telefoniert, ferner heute morgen bereits Kopien meiner beiden Strafanzeigen an deren Mailaddy info[at]arcor.net geleitet.

Man weigert sich absolut, irgendwelche Auskünfte zu erteilen, und verweist grundsätzlich an die Bundesnetzagentur.

Also können diese Betrügerbanden munter weiterpingen, wie ja heute morgen auch wieder geschehen.

So stur und bockig wie dieses "Unternehmen" hat sich bislang noch selten ein Provider angestellt.

Man könnte den Eindruck bekommen, die stellen sich noch schützend vor diese Betrügerbanden.*


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Lockruf

Nummer: 0137/7170144
Uhrzeit: 22:44 Uhr

Nummer angemeldet über arcor

Leider zurückgerufen, werde euren rat von http://www.dialerschutz.de/0137-handy-lockanruf.php befolgen.  

Sowas lass ich mir nicht gefallen

Gruß Storm


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Und ich bin jetzt auch klüger...
> 
> Anruf in Abwesenheit - 0137 7170144
> Und ich Depp - habe zurück gerufen... wie doof!!!
> ...



Sorry hab das erst jetzt gelesen daher nochmals ein post, der herr/die dame ist auf die gleiche nummer wie ich reingefallen, sie hat es um 13:33 Uhr gepostet

Wer noch drauf reingefallen ist, kann ja mal mit mir kontakt aufnehmen unter der E-mail: ****@yahoo.de

Gruß Storm


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Arcors Rechtsabteilung will sich nicht auf telefonische Anfrage äußern, nicht einmal zur möglichen Sperrung der Nummern (Quelle: Arcor-Rechtsabteilung, weitergegeben durch die 06921690). Das ist ungewöhnlich, so zieren sich die betroffenen Firmen normalerweise nicht. Sehr schlechter service von arcor...


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Arcors Rechtsabteilung will sich nicht auf telefonische Anfrage äußern, nicht einmal zur möglichen Sperrung der Nummern (Quelle: Arcor-Rechtsabteilung, weitergegeben durch die 06921690). Das ist ungewöhnlich, so zieren sich die betroffenen Firmen normalerweise nicht. Sehr schlechter service von arcor...



Habe soeben genau dieselben Erfahrungen gemacht. Hab denen jetzt nochmals alles zugefaxt. Aber man stellt sich stur und verweist an die BNetzA.


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*



JohnnyBGoode schrieb:


> Aber man stellt sich stur und verweist an die BNetzA.


Die schätzungsweise  nur noch mit Notbesatzung fahren, wenn überhaupt


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Zur Info
Am 26.12.06 um 19.15 Uhr habe ich auch einen so genannten "Lockanruf" auf mein Handy bekommen. Die Nr. war 0137-7170144. Da ich von diesen Anrufen vorher noch nie etwas gehört habe, rief ich ahnungslos zurück. Eine Ansage teilte mir mit "Ihr Anruf wurde gezählt".
Habe jetzt die vorgeschlagenen Schritte unternommen.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Mir persöhnlich kommt´s net auf die ''lächerlichen'' 0,99 € an, sondern das darauf in zukunft nicht noch mehr leute reinfallen!

Also habe jetzt eine E-mail an arcor geschickt sowie eine an die bnetza

An die Polizeiinspektion kann ich ja erst schreiben, sobald ich von arcor die dahintersteckende firma mitgeteilt bekomme (wenn ich das so richtig verstanden habe?)

gruß  Storm


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> An die Polizeiinspektion kann ich ja erst schreiben, sobald ich von arcor die dahintersteckende firma mitgeteilt bekomme (wenn ich das so richtig verstanden habe?)



Nein. In der Strafanzeige erwähnen, dass die betreffende Rufnummer lt. BNetzA 
der Fa. Arcor zugeteilt wurde.

Da Arcor sich bislang strikt weigert, den Letztverantwortlichen zu benennen, muss dieser über die Staatsanwaltschaft ermittelt werden.

Ich gehe wohl davon aus, dass Arcor sich dem Staatsanwalt gegenüber weniger zugeknöpft geben wird.


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Da ich von diesen Anrufen vorher noch nie etwas gehört habe, rief ich ahnungslos zurück.


gibt schon was länger 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/0137


> *Seit dem Jahr 2003 *werden 0137-Nummern (ebenfalls: 0900- und 0088-Nummern) häufig für Betrugsversuche verwendet.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Hallo!

Und noch mal 01377170141 am 23.12.

Einen Bekannten hats mit 01377170144 erwischt.

Ist da nicht noch eine Mail an den nächsten MdB fällig um die Gesetzeslage endlich weiter zu verschärfen?


Froher Rutsch!


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

+49 137 7170144 - 26. Dezember 2006 - 13:25:30 Uhr

.... nicht aufgepasst und zurück gerufen "Anruf wurde gezählt ... "


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

moinsen,
meine liebe internetlose mama wurde am 26.12.06 um 21:41uhr auf ihr handy (netzbetreiber: t-mobile) von der 0137 / 7170144 angerufen...und hat leider dort vom festnetz aus zurück angerufen.....da sie nicht sie natürlich nicht wußte wer es war!........wir stellen strafanzeige!


----------



## dvill (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*



> Bei allen SRNs achtet Arcor dabei streng auf die Seriosität der Angebote. Die Kunden sind auch bei Arcor-0137-Event-Call zur Einhaltung des Kodex der FST (Freiwillige Selbstkontrolle Telefonmehrwertdienste; siehe fst-ev.org) verpflichtet. Mehr Verbraucherschutz heißt mehr Vertrauen, das ist nach Auffassung von Arcor eine Grundvoraussetzung für gute Geschäfte.


Aus Funkschau 19/2004


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ist da nicht noch eine Mail an den nächsten MdB fällig um die Gesetzeslage endlich weiter zu verschärfen?


Aber ja doch!
Hintergrund:
Der Branchenverband BITKOM meinte auf eine Anfrage der damals oppositionellen CDU/CSU, es brauche keine Verschärfung bei 0137, da Rückruftricks bereits über StGB §263 abgedeckt seien. In der Praxis führen aber die meisten Strafanzeigen zur Einstellung (wenn man nicht von vornherein von ahnungslosen Beamten abgewimmelt wird) oder zu dem Ergebnis "Täter im Ausland" = rechtsfreier Raum. O2, die sich weiter oben durch dummes Gerede üüber die Selbstverantwortung der Rückrufer bemerkbar gemacht haben, sind natürlich Mitglied in diesem Verband. Ebenso wie arcor. 

Es liegt eine fertige Änderung des Gesetzes beim Bundesrat, die schon 2004 hätte kommen sollen. Ging dann im Tohuwabohu des Regierungswechsels unter.

Alle Parteien haben sich hier nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert... Vielleicht liebäugelt der eine oder andere ja mit einem Wechsel in die Industrie? Da wird man sich doch nicht unbeliebt machen...

BITKOM-Stellungnahme als pdf
http://www.bitkom.org/files/documents/Stellungnahme_BITKOM_CDU-CSU-Antrag_MWD_16.05.03.pdf


----------



## Reducal (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*



JohnnyBGoode schrieb:


> Arcor...
> 
> So stur und bockig wie dieses "Unternehmen" hat sich bislang noch selten ein Provider angestellt.
> 
> Man könnte den Eindruck bekommen, die stellen sich noch schützend vor diese Betrügerbanden.


Das nennt man auch Beihilfe oder Mittäterschaft und da der Pinger (also der Täter) unbekannt ist, sollten sich die hier erwähnten Strafanzeigen an die für den Sitz von Arcor zuständige Staatsanwaltschaft richten, der da wäre:



> [SIZE=+1]*Staatsanwaltschaft bei dem Landgericht Frankfurt am Main*[/SIZE]
> [SIZE=-1]Konrad-Adenauer-Str. 20[/SIZE]
> [SIZE=-1]60313 Frankfurt[/SIZE]


Siehe > HIER <. Dezentral, auf die Bundesrepublik verteilte Anzeigen sind nicht sinnvoll!


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

...BNA...


Captain Picard schrieb:


> Die schätzungsweise  nur noch mit Notbesatzung fahren, wenn überhaupt


Habe gerade mit der BNetzA telefoniert. Man hat Berge von Beschwerden ("einer der heftigsten Fälle") und ordnet sich gerade. In Sachen Infos von arcor kann man nichts machen, Arcor sei nicht verpflichtet, den Verantwortlichen zu nennen. Damit fällt arcor im übrigen auf den letzten Platz meiner persönlichen "Kooperationsliste" und verdrängt Versatel. So verbohrt wie Arcor war noch keine Firma. 

Ich erzählte, dass Arcor nur gegen staatsanwaltschaftliche Anfrage die Infos rausrücken wolle und bat, dass die BNetzA doch bitte von sich aus die Fälle den StAen melden solle. Aber das wird auch nichts werden.

Meine Spekulation, dass die zweite Hälfte der beiden 0137-10er-Blocks fürs nächste Sylvesterwochenende hergenommen werden könnte, wurde als durchaus zu erwarten angesehen - machen könne man aber nichts.

Trotzdem: Im Moment hängt es an Arcor. Nur Arcor weiß, wer verantwortlich ist - und wenn Arcor sich diese Information nur durch den Staatsanwalt entlocken lässt, ist ja klar, was man tun muss:
*STRAFANZEIGE STELLEN.* (und wenn jemand sich genötigt fühlt, sich an Arcor zu wenden, hätte ich dafür durchaus Verständnis

info(at)arcor.net
069-21690 (bitte fragen, ob ihr die Rechtsabteilung sprechen könnt)
08002030309 
0800272677587


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> 069-21690 (bitte fragen, ob ihr die Rechtsabteilung sprechen könnt)
> 08002030309
> 0800272677587



Auskunft erhalten: Von der Rechtsabteilung ist niemand zu sprechen!

Es ist sehr davon auszugehen, dass die restlichen Nummern

0137-717 0146 (+49137-717 0146 )
0137-717 0147 (+49137-717 0147 )
0137-717 0148 (+49137-717 0148 )
0137-717 0149 (+49137-717 0149 )

0137-717 0155 (+49137-717 0155 )
0137-717 0156 (+49137-717 0156 )
0137-717 0157 (+49137-717 0157 )
0137-717 0158 (+49137-717 0158 )
0137-717 0159 (+49137-717 0159 )

am Silvester-Wochenende verbraten werden bzw. "zum Einsatz gelangen".

Hier kann man die Fax-Nummern der zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft in Frankfurt entnehmen:
http://www.frankfurt.de/sixcms/detail.php?id=2717&_myvars[_id_listenartikel]=66791


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Habe gerade eben nen Lockanruf von 01377170144 empfangen!
> E-Plus Netz (0178/232.......)



Ich auch,die gleiche nummer ins E-Plus netz
morgen mache ich anzeige


----------



## dvill (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Einen Pressesprecher haben die auch.

Vielleicht verfügt der über mehr Sensibilität zu dem Thema, ob sein Unternehmen in der Öffentlichkeit als Partner von Ganoven wahrgenommen werden soll.


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*



dvill schrieb:


> Einen Pressesprecher haben die auch. Vielleicht verfügt der über mehr Sensibilität zu dem Thema, ob sein Unternehmen in der Öffentlichkeit als Partner von Ganoven wahrgenommen werden soll.



...wenn er sich nicht gerade auf dem Traumschiff befindet. Vorstände und Pressesprecher haben meist die Angewohnheit, bis zum Dreikönigstag "kreuzzufahren" (oder aber im Arlberg-Hospiz während des Skiurlaubs zu logieren).


----------



## sascha (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*



dvill schrieb:


> Einen Pressesprecher haben die auch.
> 
> Vielleicht verfügt der über mehr Sensibilität zu dem Thema, ob sein Unternehmen in der Öffentlichkeit als Partner von Ganoven wahrgenommen werden soll.



Meine Presseanfrage an Arcor ist schon heute Mittag rausgegangen, mit Bitte um zeitnahes Feedback. Seitdem: Schweigen im Walde.


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*



sascha schrieb:


> Meine Presseanfrage an Arcor ist schon heute Mittag rausgegangen, mit Bitte um zeitnahes Feedback. Seitdem: Schweigen im Walde.


Ok, dann sollte man vielleicht mal andere Medien darauf aufmerksam machen. Spiegel-Online hatte doch da einen Beitrag...
Kennst Du zufällig den Verfasser?
http://service.spiegel.de/digas/servlet/find/ON=spiegel-423274
[Abruf kostenpflichtig]
[ach, da wurdest Du ja sogar zitiert]
die welt
http://www.welt.de/data/2006/10/24/1080764.html?prx=1


----------



## hjok (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Also, wie gehen wir nun vor; welche ist die am erfolgversprechendste Methode?
Fragen:
- Jeder erstattet eine Strafanzeige bei der Staatsanwaltschaft beim Landgericht Frankfurt am Main (http://www.frankfurt.de/sixcms/detail.php?id=2717&_myvars[_id_listenartikel]=66791)
- Muster-Strafanzeige (http://www.dialerschutz.de/0137-handy-lockanruf.php#6) ergänzen mit dem Punkt, dass lt. Bundesnetzagentur die Nr. von Arcor vergeben wurde und eine Anfrage bei Arcor ergab, dass man Angaben über den Nutzer der Nr. nur gegenüber der Staatsanwaltschaft machen werde. 
- die Staatsanwaltschaft bitten, die einzelnen Strafanzeigen zu einem Sammelverfahren zusammenzuführen

Ich bitte mal den Moderator (wenn ich darf), den Stand dieser Sache kurz in Stichworten zusammengefasst aktuell zu halten und oben anzupinnen und dort einen daraus resultierenden Vorschlag zur Vorgehensweise zu nennen - bei diesem Ausmaß des Threads vielleicht sinnvoll. 

Grüße, hjok


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*



hjok schrieb:


> Also, wie gehen wir nun vor; welche ist die am erfolgversprechendste Methode?
> Fragen:
> - Jeder erstattet eine Strafanzeige bei der Staatsanwaltschaft beim Landgericht Frankfurt am Main (http://www.frankfurt.de/sixcms/detail.php?id=2717&_myvars[_id_listenartikel]=66791)
> - Muster-Strafanzeige (http://www.dialerschutz.de/0137-handy-lockanruf.php#6)


soweit ok


> ergänzen mit dem Punkt, dass lt. Bundesnetzagentur die Nr. von Arcor vergeben wurde und eine Anfrage bei Arcor ergab, dass man Angaben über den Nutzer der Nr. nur gegenüber der Staatsanwaltschaft machen werde.


Darüber gibt es seitens Arcor unterschiedliche Äußerungen, die jeweils durch Nachfragen der Telefonistin bei der Rechtsabteilung entstanden sind. Die Rechtsabteilung selbst konnte man nicht direkt sprechen. Eine Presseanfrage des Forenadmins blieb ebenfalls unbeantwortet:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=179135#post179135
Trotzdem würde ich das weglassen, weil es nur unnötige Fragen aufwirft.


> - die Staatsanwaltschaft bitten, die einzelnen Strafanzeigen zu einem Sammelverfahren zusammenzuführen


 jedenfalls darauf hinweisen, dass es gewerbsmässiger Betrug mit unbekannter (aber definitiv sehr großer) Opferzahl ist. Informationen zu einem Teil der Betroffenen kann 
die Bundesnetzagentur geben, Angaben zur Anzahl der erfolgreichen Betrugsversuche kann evtl. arcor geben (die ja wohl eine Statistik zu der Nummer führen, auf deren Grundlage der betrügerisch erlangte Reingewinn abzgl. des Anteils für Arcor an X ausbezahlt werden soll)

Einen Überblick gibt es bereits, siehe auch links in meiner Signatur [@CP: contenance, contenance, *grins*]


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Warum eigentlich immer die Staatsanwltschaft anschreiben, wo die doch eh nur den Ermittlungsauftrag an die Polizei weiter leitet. Da noch niemand eine Rechnung haben wird (Prepaidkunden ausgenommen) kommt doch auch eine Anzeige direkt bei der Polizei in Betracht - Onlineanzeige in Hessen, ein vielgelobtes Instrument:

https://www.polizei.hessen.de/internetzentral/broker.jsp?uMen=77850210-ab83-e9f3-362d-61611142c388

aus: http://www.netzwelt.de/news/72438-hessen-onlinepolizeiwache-erfolgreich.html


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Bist Du das wiiiirklich? Wie willste denn bei der Onlineanzeige ein Foto vom Display beifügen? Per imageshack-link? 
Staatsanwaltschaft macht schon Sinn... Ok, es ist für n-"Eine handvoll" Staatsanwaltschaften nur Schreibkram, aber ich kann ja schlecht schreiben: Machen Sie eine Strafanzeige nur, wenn sie aus München, Osnabrück oder Bonn kommen, sonst lassen sie es bitte bleiben. Oder?
Oder meinst Du, konkret Anzeige online in Hessen, weil es dann nach Frankfurt geht? Dann müsste man das aber wohl in der Onlineanzeige schreiben... Sonst geht es einem so wie mir (Onlineanzeige in Berlin nach "Tatortprinzip" - habe 'ne Stunde dran geschrieben und bekam am nächsten Tag Nachricht "wir sind nicht zuständig" - der ganze Text war dann futsch)

Lieber eine e-mail an die Staatsanwaltschaft schreiben, auch wenn die dann evtl. mal zu Verwirrungen führt (weil sie ans Justizministerium geht. Im Falle der *Staatsanwaltschaft beim LG Frankfurt: verwaltung[at]sta-frankfurt.justiz.hessen.de*). Die Verzögerung, die das mit sich bringen würde, beträgt maximal 2-3 Tage, das ist vertretbar.
P.S.:


> Warum eigentlich immer die Staatsanwltschaft anschreiben, wo die doch eh nur den Ermittlungsauftrag an die Polizei weiter leitet.


 Weil andersherum (Anzeige beim Dorf*polizist) die Wahrscheinlichlkeit sehr hoch ist, dass es niemals zu Ermittlungen kommt (weil der Dorfpolizist sagen wird "Selber schuld"). Selbst wenn das, was man bei 90% der Dorfpolizisten erlebt, auch bei 2/3 der Staatsanwälte passieren kann, wäre bei den Staatsanwälten die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ermittelt wird, schon 3,3fach erhöht. Wenn man in Osnabrück, Bonn, Düsseldorf oder München wohnt, ist der Wirkungsfaktor einer Meldung direkt bei der StA im Vergleich zum "Dorfpolizisten" sicher noch mehr erhöht... nicht wahr? 

* Dorf = Polizeirevier ohne Internetzugang und ohne Internetkriminalitätswissen. Dorfpolizisten dürften also auch mitten in Köln sitzen.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

hallo..

bekomme auf meinen beiden Handys O2 (0137-7170145) und D2 (0137-7170144) auch lock anrufe...

frage mich nur wie die an die Telefonnummern kommen. die müßen doch die Provider O2 und D2 verkaufen....oder jemand anderes, an denjenigen.

ist jedenfalls sehr lässtig.


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> frage mich nur wie die an die Telefonnummern kommen.



Du hast offenbar Saschas Grundinfo-Artikel nicht gelesen... Die Nummernauswahl dürfte rein zufällig sein. Lies das mal nach - da wird auch das weitere Vorgehen erklärt. Tu was dagegen! Danke.
http://www.dialerschutz.de/0137-handy-lockanruf.php#1

weitere Infos
@0137 http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=158961#post158961
Beschwerde an rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de
Anfrage nach Letztverantwortlichem: info(at)arcor.net
Strafanzeige/Strafantrag! siehe http://www.dialerschutz.de/0137-handy-lockanruf.php#6


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Gerade bekommen: 0137 717 0145 - habe ich das richtig als Arcor-Nummer identifiziert? Ich habe NICHT zurückgerufen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

UNFASSBAR! Arcor ist längst auf den Betrug aufmerksam gemacht worden (am 23.12.06) und reagiert nicht! Der Bundesnetzagentur ist es ebenfalls bekannt, aber die konnten die Nummern offenbar auch noch nicht sperren (lassen).
Da wird munter weiter gepingt und Arcor verschanzt sich. Das ist mehr als peinlich für dieses Unternehmen, ein solches Verhalten grenzt an Mitverantwortlichkeit...

Den Pressesprecher würde ich als Journalist gerne mal sprechen...

[01377170145 - noch aktiv - 27.12.2006 / 19:20 - Beschwerde an arcor gestern abend]
[01377170141 - noch aktiv - 27.12.2006/ 19:22- Beschwerde an arcor am 23.12.06 mittags - seit 23.12. aktiv]
So unkooperativ (ich sage es noch einmal) war noch keine Firma. BOO!


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Ich bleib dabei, alle bei den medien melden, dass arcor da so bockig ist, dann kriegen die schon ihr fett weg, wenn se als partner von [edit] dastehen!!
ich muss mir doch net alles gefallen lassen!!

also, weiteres vorgehen für alle die von den 717 blöcken von arcor betroffen sind, strafanzeige, bei der arcor erwähnt wird, damit die staatsanwaltschaft bescheid weiß!! gut ist die musteranzeige auf www.dialerschutz.de
einfach ausfüllen und ab zur staatsanwaltschaft!!
außerdem mail an prosieben, rtl und alle anderen
und BNetzA net vergessen!!
außerdem mal nochmal bei arcor bescheid geben, dass man se halt bei BNetzA und staatsanwaltschaft meldet!! meine anzeige und restlöiches zeug iust raus!!!!!!


----------



## jupp11 (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> UNFASSBAR! Arcor ist längst auf den Betrug aufmerksam gemacht worden und reagiert nicht! Der Bundesnetzagentur
> ist es ebenfalls bekannt, aber die konnten die Nummern offenbar auch noch
> nicht sperren (lassen).


was ist daran unfassbar. Es demonstriert die Dreistigkeit eines Providers und 
Machtlosigkeit staatlicher Instituitionen. Insofern doch nichts  ungewöhnliches.
Würde mir nur wünschen, das das pressemäßig mehr ausgeschlachtet würde.
Das Problem ist, dass es nur  verschwindend wenige "Mehrfachopfer" gibt. 
Wer fällt schon  zweimal auf denselben Trick rein? 
Damit ist der Druck diesen Mißbrauch und Betrug mit 0137er Nummern abzustellen eben zu gering. 
Der überwältigende Teil der Abgezockten hat weder
 Zeit, noch Mut noch Ausdauer den Kampf aufzunehmen und damit auch 
 für die Politik uninteressant.


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*



jupp11 schrieb:


> was ist daran unfassbar. Es demonstriert die Dreistigkeit eines Providers und Machtlosigkeit staatlicher Instituitionen.


Das ist mir schon klar... Wie Du weisst, verfolge ich das ja schon etwas länger 
Aber das, was arcor da abzieht, ist schon ungewöhnlich. Mehr sag ich ja schon gar nicht. Contenance und so...


> Würde mir nur wünschen, das das pressemäßig mehr ausgeschlachtet würde.


Drum schreibe ich's ja auch.

Vergleichserfahrungen: Colt sperrt zügig, gibt Infos an BNetzA
dtms sperrt zügig, gibt keine Infos an BNetzA, antwortet per Brief binnen (meist) 24 Stunden (!) auf Privatanfrage
Next-ID: nennt nächsten Mieter auf Anfrage unter 0800er-Nummer oder schriftlich (dauert unterschiedlich lange)
Talkin World: nennt Mieter binnen 24 Stunden auf schriftliche Anfrage (mail) 
mcn-tele: nennt manchmal den Mieter, manchmal nicht
Versatel: will schriftliche Anfrage, gibt Mieter aber an BNetzA bekannt, sperrrt zögerlich
Arcor: schweigt und sperrt nicht mal
[Das sind persönliche Erfahrungswerte, aus dem Gedächtnis referiert, bitte nicht hier diskutieren]


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

01377170145
01377170140

anruf war am :27.12.2006 und am 22.12.2006


----------



## jupp11 (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Aber das, was arcor da abzieht, ist schon ungewöhnlich.


Vielleicht hat das ja auch was positives, wenn das so drastisch demonstriert wird. Wenn jetzt  der letzte Offizielle nicht begreift, was gespielt wird, dann müssen wir eben mit einer  "Freihandelszone" für Abzocker für weitere Jahre leben,  da es immer genügend unerfahrenen "Nachwuchs" geben wird.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

01377170145 - nicht zurückgerufen sondern erst mal im Netz nachgesehn...
Glück gehabt.

Viele Grüße Andreas


----------



## KC108 (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Am 22.12.2006, Telefonnummer 01377170140
Am 23.12.2006, Telefonnummer 01377170141
Am 27.12.2006, Telefonnummer 01377170155

Die sind echt Hartnäckig


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

01377170144   lockanruf am 26.12.2006 erhalten 17:22
E+ Netz . Hatte fast zurückgerufen da ich Anfangs die nummer für Vodafone-Nummer 0173 gehalten hatte.


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Ich versuche, das ZDF (WISO ermittelt/der WISO-Detektiv) für diese Sache zu interessieren.

Inzwischen hat man auch die 0137-717 0155 (+49137-717 0155) für diesen Betrug aktiviert.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Heute habe ich einen Lockanruf von der Kennung +491377170145 bekommen. Ich habe die Bundesnetzagentur per Fax unterrichtet.
Ich habe Vodafone Netz.
Viele Grüße


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Heute habe ich auch einen Lockanruf von der Kennung +491377170145 bekommen. Ich habe die Bundesnetzagentur per Mail unterrichtet.
Ich habe O2.
Viele Grüße
Michael


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Hatte nen Anruf in Abwesenheit mit der Nummer 01377170141 auf dem display und auch zurück gerufen :-/ da kam "danke, ihr anruf wurde gezählt" super, welche kosten kommen da jetzt auf mich zu?

Grüßle


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> welche kosten kommen da jetzt auf mich zu?


vermutlich keine, solange sich genügend Leute bei der Bundesnetzagentur beschweren. Lies doch mal die letzten paar Seiten, steht doch alles hundertfach hier. Oder lies wenigstens die Links in meiner Signatur.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Wurde von +491377170140 und +491377170145 am 22.12.2006 um 22:47:56 und 27.12.2006 um 20:35:45 jeweils angerufen. Habe nicht zurückgerufen.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

0137/7170145


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Lockruf von 01377170145 bei O2 27.12.06 20:55:55


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

beschwert Euch doch bitte wenigstens unter Angabe von namen und Anschrift bei der Bundesnetzagentur unter rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de

Kopiert halt diesen Text und fügt Euren Namen ein. Dauert 30 Sekunden.



> Mail [email protected] _Ort, Datum_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So. Mehr servioce geht jetzt aber nimmer.
0137lesezeichenstandardbrief


----------



## Unregistriert, (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Weihnachten  2006: +137 7170140 und +137 7170145*

Habe über die Weihnachtsfeiertage 3 Lockanrufe  von folgenden Nummern erhalten: +137 7170140 und +137 7170145. 
Meine Netz: Vodafone


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Weihnachten  2006: +137 7170140 und +137 7170145*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Habe über die Weihnachtsfeiertage 3 Lockanrufe  von folgenden Nummern erhalten: +137 7170140 und +137 7170145.
> Meine Netz: Vodafone


Mach eine dreifache Anzeige 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=179158#post179158


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Grrrr..... ich bin heute morgen darauf reingefallen.


Habe eine ALDI Medion-Karte
Lockanruf war am 26. Dezember -  "0137 7170144"
Auf meiner Karte wurden 1.25 Euro abgebucht.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

habe von 01377170143 am 25.12.2006 um 20:17 einen ping erhalten. 
ich fordere arcor ag auf dazu stellung zubeziehen und möchte gerne rechtliche schritte erwägen. hab auch bnetza den vorfall gemeldet. vielleicht ist es überdieses forum möglich was ins rollen zu bringen. 
vielleicht weiss einer der damen und herren ja was. lasst das forum nutzen.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> stimmt die Nummer? Ich halte das für einen Übertragungsfehler. Schau mal nochmals aufs Displayfoto und bestätige die Nummer oder gebe die richtige bekannt.
> (0)137 717 zugeteilt Arcor AG
> 
> 0137lesezeichen01377170140



Von dieser Rufnummer ging auch bei mir ein Lockanruf ein, ebenfalls am 22.12. aber um 22.45.
Heute am 27.12. wiederholte sich das von der Numer 0137 7170 145 um 20.33

LG Oli aus Berlin


----------



## sammi (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Hallo Leute,
ich habe direkt nach dem Anruf, bei google gesucht was das sein sollte und dabei auf dieses Forum gestoßen,
das hier ist die Nummer: hat einmal geklingelt und aufgelegt:

21:24
+49 1377170145


wo kann ich mich beschweren? 

MfG


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

2 Lockanrufe

22.12.2006, 22:38 Uhr 0137 7170140
27.12.2006, 20:26 Uhr 0137 7170145

Mein Netz: Vodafone

MFG


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

hat jemand schon erfahrungen mit  der staatsanwaltschaft hessen (öfterschon erwähnt) gemacht, ausser dass sich bei denen die akten stapeln? wie sieht es mit der publikmache aus? spiegel und zdf wurden erwähnt?  gab es von arcor ausser dummen und ignoranten verhalten auch reale rückmeldungen?
was halten die benutzer des forums den von sammelklagen?

meine private meinung trifft sich wahrscheinlich mit vielen in dem punkt, das arcor und auch andere verursacher genauer untersucht werden sollten. ich denke, dass arcor seiner verantwortlichkeit als betreiber dieser nummern nicht nachkommt und sich gegen alle informationsflüsse wehrt und an der aufklärung des sachverhaltes nicht aktiv beteiligt. aus diesem grund und der fülle der schon eingegangenen beschwerden [.......]. ich sehe hierdrin eine niedertracht. abgesehen von kommenden totschlagargumenten seitens der vermuteten täter  bin ich der meinung dass solche betrügereien eine neue dimension erreicht haben. die neue dimension ist nicht mehr auf findige und clevere einzelne semiprofis beschränkt sondern findet im rahmen börsennotierter unternehmungen statt. ich rufe hiermit alle interessierten zur publizierung und visualisierung dieser niedertracht auf. mein interesse richtet sich hierbei auf die beeinflussbarkeit von börsenkursen.

ein betroffener

_Rechtlich bedenklichen Teil (nicht beweisbare Vermutungen) editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Seit dem 23.12. erreichen mich täglich Anrufe von folgender Nummer: 
0137-7170145.
Ich bin glücklicherweise aufmerksam genug, diese Nummer nicht zurückzurufen.
Ich hoffe, andere Nutzer sind ebenso behutsam.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Anruf 24.12.06 um 15 : xx : xx von 0137 / 7170142; hat einmal geklingelt, dann wurde aufgelegt.


----------



## Michael64 (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Wurde am 27.12.06, 22.20 Uhr, von 0137 7170145 angerufen. Nicht zurückgerufen. Netz: T-Mobile.


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*



Michael64 schrieb:


> Wurde am 27.12.06, 22.20 Uhr, von 0137 7170145 angerufen. Nicht zurückgerufen. Netz: T-Mobile.


Die können mitten unter der Woche pingen, auch deshalb, weil arcor denen die Nummer heute nicht abgeschaltet hat... Diesen ping präsentierte Ihnen die ARCOR DEUTSCHLAND AG.


			
				arcor schrieb:
			
		

> Für Arcor ist ein ... ethisches Handeln  selbstverständlicher Bestandteil der Arbeit.


 Daher  unterstützt man wohl das Projekt "Schau hin", praktiziert aber selbst - wie mir scheint - "Schau weg". Die Annahme, dass man das bei einem Umsatz von an die 2 Milliarden nötig haben soll, ist sicherlich völlig abwegig - für mich sieht es eher aus wie Arroganz. Wenn das mal nicht (qua Imageverlust) teurer wird als die peanuts, die man damit einnimmt...


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Habe huete sprich den 27.12.2006 um ca. 22.40Uhr im D1 Netz 
eine Anruf bekommen mit folgender Nummer 01377/170145
habe natürlich unwissend zurückgerufen und nur eine Stimme gehört, die sagte "Ihr Anruf wude gezählt" 
Werde jetzt weiter verfahren und Neuigkeiten hier posten!

Gruß 
Oli


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Weihnachten  2006*

am 26.12.2006 um 20:30Uhr

"Anruf in Abwesenheit" von 01377170144

Die Nummer wurde zugeteilt von 

Arcor AG&Co.KG,
Abteilung FKK,
Alfred-Herrhausen-Allee 1
65760 Eschborn


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Weihnachten  2006*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> am 26.12.2006 um 20:30Uhr
> 
> "Anruf in Abwesenheit" von 01377170144
> 
> ...


bitte schriftlich dort anfragen, an wen die Nummer weiter gegeben wurde zum betrügen. Antwortfrist von 48 Stunden setzen 

P.S.: Kleine Statistik? Dieser Thread läuft seit Mai 2006 und besteht mittlerweile aus 1382 Beiträgen. Seit der arcor-Welle (22.12.06) wurden 393 Beitrräge verfasst. Anders formuliert: 28% dieses Threads haben das Thema "Arcor-Ping". Das ist krass. Oder anders: Für die ersten 393 Beiträge brauchten die poster 3 Monate und 5 Tage - für die letzten 393 Beiträge reichten 5 Tage.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Anruf in Abwesenheit am 27.12.2006 um 22:35 von 0137 717 0145.

www.bundesnetzagentur.de listet:

(0)137 717 zugeteilt Arcor AG & Co 
Arcor AG & Co. KG, Abteilung FFK, Alfred-Herrhausen-Allee 1, 65760 Eschborn​


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Hallo, am 27.12.2006 um 09:28 kam ein Anruf in abwesenheit. 
Tel.Nr.: +49 137 717 0145 .
Leider habe ich zurück angerufen.
Dank dieser Hompage, wurden Email's an Arcor sowie an die Bundesnetzagentur verschikt.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Ich habe auch solche Anrufe bekommen und zwar von diesen beiden Nummern:

 0137-7170145
0137-7170141


----------



## MarcoG_20 (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Ich nochmal aber diesmal mit der Nummer... 

Hallo,

mich hat es leider auch erwischt, habe D2 Vodafone

Datum 26.12.06
Zeit: ca 14.30 Uhr
TELEFONNUMMER: 01377170143

hat bei mir ebenfalls nur 2x geklingelt und habe Gott sei dank 
nicht zurück gerufen.

>>Hoffe es klärt sich bald wer dahinter steckt.<<

MfG
MarcoG_20


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Dezember 2006)

*Mitstörerhaftung*

_[Wegen rechtlich unbewiesener Tatsachenbehauptung editiert/modaction]_


----------



## Shodan (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Hi Leutz,
mich hats gleich 2 mal erwischt. Ich habe aber nicht zurückgerufen da ich die Nummer nicht kannte. (Gott sei Dank! )
Mein Netz: e-plus 
Anruf 1
23.12.06 08:42 Uhr Nr.: 01377170141
Anruf 2
27.12.06 21:29 Uhr Nr.: 01377170145
laut BNAG gehören die Teilnehmer zu Arcor.

Die Abzocker machen es warscheinlich wie die sch... Callcenter :motz:  ein Zufallsgenerator wählt hinter die Vorwahl irgendeine Nummer und der zu Bearbeitende hofft auf nen Treffer. Das ist die einzige Erklärung weshalb die mich erwischen konnten, da ich nen Prepaid Handy habe und meine Nummer im Netz noch nie weitergegeben habe!

Greetz

Shodan


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Weihnachten 2006*

Hallo, 
ich habe gestern Abend 27.12.2006 / ca. 20:50 Uhr einen Anruf von 
Nr: 0137 7170145 erhalten und leider zurückgerufen.
Mein Mobilnetz ist: O2

Auf den Seiten der Bundesnetzagentur habe ich erfahren, dass
diese Nummer der folgenden Fa. zugeteilt ist:

Arcor AG&Co.KG,
Abteilung FKK,
Alfred-Herrhausen-Allee 1
65760 Eschborn

Ich bin Festnetzkunde bei Arcor, werde das Unternhemen aber noch heute mit dem gestrigen Anruf konfrontieren und ihnen mitteilen, dass ich den Festneztanbieter zum nächst möglichen Termin wechseln werde, sollten mir hier irgendwelche Kosten entstehen (auch wenn es nur 0,99€ sind - ich hoffe es wird nicht mehr werden). Vielleicht ist sogar eine vorzeitige Kündigung möglich, da ich unterstelle, dass meine Mobilrufnummer ohne meine Einwilligung von Arcor weitergegeben wurde.

Ist schon toll wenn man wegen 0,99€ einen guten Kunden verliert !!!!

Die Bundesnetzagentur werde ich ebenfalls informieren. 

Das ist eine absolute SAUEREI 

Vielen Dank für Euer Forum, ich halte Euch auf dem Laufenden!


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Ich habe die Bundesnetzagentur informiert, bei Arcor nach dem Verantwortlichen gefragt und noch am 24.12.2006 bei meiner örtlichen Polizeidienststelle schriftlich Strafanzeige gestellt.
Von Arcor kam nun folgende Mail:

>Guten Tag, 

>bezüglich Ihrer Anfrage weisen wir darauf hin, dass wir – falls Sie Anzeige >erstatten - weitere Informationen auf Anfrage an die zuständige >Polizeidienststelle geben. Unsere Erreichbarkeit ist den >Strafverfolgungsbehörden bekannt. 
>Aus datenschutzrechtlichen Gründen können wir keine Daten an >Privatpersonen vermitteln. 

>Mit freundlichen Gruessen 
>Arcor-IP-Support 


Wie schön, dass wenigstens hier Datenschutz betrieben wird.
Hat man denn kein Recht, den Verantwortlichen zu erfahren?
Die Nummer wird schließlich gewerblich genutzt, kann doch nicht
sein, dass man sich in einem solchen Fall einfach hinter dem Datenschutz versteckt?


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Auch ich bin darauf hereingefallen, weil ich eine Möbellieferung erwarte:

die Nummer: +49 137 717 01 46.

Rückruf -> "Ihr Anruf wurde registriert"

Werde auch eine Mail an die Bundesnetzagentur schicken.

Danke für das gute Forum!

Christoph


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Auch ich habe gerade den Fehler gemacht und zurückgerufen. Es klingelte 2x auf meinem Handy und ohne nachzuschauen habe ich die 0137/7170146 zurückgerufen. "Vielen Dank, Ihr Anruf ist registriert". Bin mal gespannt, was mich das kostet.
Die Nummer ist übrigens Arcor zugeteilt.
Michael


----------



## 997GT3 (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Guten Morgen,


da ich mich auch schon hier im Forum verewigt habe zwecks *0137—7170144* habe ich heute an *Sat1 die Redaktion von AKTE 06* geschrieben und auf unsere Lage aufmerksam gemacht. Man sieht ja jeden Tag hier wie es mehr Einträge werden, von Leuten die im Gutenwissen zurückgerufen haben und dann erst hier erfahren was das für ein Anruf war/kostet!!!

Auf das 2007 besser wird!!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

auch heute diese Nummer auf Handy bekommen, Netz D1 und im Streß auch noch zurückgerufen. 0137-7170146
Bundesnetzagentur sowie Arcor als zuständigen Verteiler angemailt und und und, mal schauen, was jetzt wird.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Auch ich kann zwei Anrufe melden:
23.12.06 um 11.54 Uhr von 0137-7170141 sowie am
28.12.06 um 09.40 Uhr von 0137-7170146.
Habe die Anrufe auch der Bundesnetzagentur gemeldet.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Hallo! Am 23.12. rief ich nicht zurueck. Warum hab ich es heut gemacht???!!!

Ich habe zweimaligen Missbrauch an die Bundesnetzagentur und an Arcor gemeldet.

Rufnummern: 01377170141 und 01377170146

Vielen Dank fuer Eure informative Seite und das Forum. Wenn ich auch (wg. Prepaid-Handy) mein Geld nie wiedersehen werde, so hilft es vielleicht alles doch, um in Zukunft etwas aufmerksamer zu sein, was "entgangene Anrufe" angeht und dass die betreffenden Nummern gesperrt werden.

MfG
Jacqueline


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> *01377170146*



Und wieder eine neue Nummer im Betrügereinsatz....

Offenbar weiss man bei der Betrügerbande von der schwachen Besetzung der BNetzA zum Jahreswechsel und der Sturheit von Arcor. Auf diesen "Verbündeten" ist halt Verlass!

Deshalb betrügt man jetzt gleich ohne Pause bis nach den Feiertagen durch!

Ein großes "Dankeschön" an Arcor von allen Betroffenen!

Mögen alle Arcor-Kunden daraus die richtigen Schlüsse ziehen.


----------



## schueler (28 Dezember 2006)

*Lockanruf von 0137 7170144 und 0137 7170146*

Habe in das Netz von T-Mobile am 26.12.2006 um 18:27 Uhr einen Lockanruf von 0137 7170144 erhalten und heute am 28.12.2006 um 9:56 Uhr einen Anruf auf meinem Vodafone Handy von 0137 7170146.

Beide Vorfälle habe ich an die Bundesnetzagentur gemeldet. Laut Zuteilungsliste gehört der Nummernblock der Arcor AG & Co. Ich werde dort die Bekanntgabe des Letztverantwortlichen verlangen.

Viele Grüße,
Rainer


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Lockanruf von 0137 7170144 und 0137 7170146*



schueler schrieb:


> Beide Vorfälle habe ich an die Bundesnetzagentur gemeldet. Laut Zuteilungsliste gehört der Nummernblock der Arcor AG & Co. Ich werde dort die Bekanntgabe des Letztverantwortlichen verlangen.


Das wird die BNetzA nicht tun und Arcor zeigt sich so stur und uneinsichtig wie kein anderer
 Provider vorher, über den Pinganrufe liefen. ( es ist mittlerweile der fünfte Tag )


----------



## Macster (28 Dezember 2006)

*Lockanruf 01377170146*

Anrufe von der Nummer 01377170146 sollten keinesfalls returniert werden. Hier handelt es sich um eine übliche Abzocke


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Habe in den letzten Tagen dreimal "Kurzanrufe" von verschiedenen 01377 Nummern bekommen. Die letzte heute morgen um 08:31 von der Nummer 01377170146 an meine Nummer im vodafone-Netz.
Habe zum Glück nicht zurückgerufen. Auch dank Seiten wie dieser hier, war ich vorgewarnt.

Vielen Dank für Euren Beitrag zur Aufklärung.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Am 23.12. Anruf von 0137/7170141
und am 27.12. von 0137/7170155 erhalten.
Anrufe jeweils im Vodafone-Netz.
Ich habe nicht zurückgerufen und werde den Vorfall der Netzagentur melden.

S.L.


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich habe die Bundesnetzagentur informiert, bei Arcor nach dem Verantwortlichen gefragt und noch am 24.12.2006 bei meiner örtlichen Polizeidienststelle schriftlich Strafanzeige gestellt.
> Von Arcor kam nun folgende Mail:
> 
> >Guten Tag,
> ...


 Arcor bestätigt hiermit schriftlich, was ich schon gestern kaum glauben konnte. Damit ist arcor die Firma, die es den Betrügern bisher am einfachsten macht. Ob das überhaupt rechtlich tragbar ist, wäre zu prüfen. (Auskunftsanspruch nach UKlaG §13(a)?) (Darf arcor eigentlich - längst um den Betrug wissend - die Nummern weiter laufen lassen?)

Seit wann brauche ich den Staatsanwalt für eine Information in einer zunächst zivilrechtlichen Angelegenheit? Dass deren Erreichbarkeit den Strafverfolgungsbehörden bekannt ist, wird Arcor sicher bald merken.
*Wenn Arcor das so will, dann sollte man denen den Gefallen tun!*



			
				Forumsseite schrieb:
			
		

> Dialer und 'Mehrwert'-Nummern allgemein (*23 Betrachter*)


 !!! Und das am Donnerstag mittag!


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Von Arcor kam nun folgende Mail:
> 
> >Guten Tag,
> 
> >bezüglich Ihrer Anfrage weisen wir darauf hin, dass wir – falls Sie Anzeige >erstatten - weitere Informationen auf Anfrage an die zuständige >Polizeidienststelle geben. Unsere Erreichbarkeit ist den >Strafverfolgungsbehörden bekannt.


wenn Du unbekannter Gast das noch einmal liest oder jmd anderes, der diese mail gekriegt hat - bitte aufheben. Danke.


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Wer hat einen Draht zu Heise?

Dieser wohl einmalige Vorgang wäre doch dort sicher eine Meldung wert?


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Hallo,

bin leider noch Gast, ich bin Eplus Kunde und bei mir hat am 23. und am 24. das Telefon geklingelt mit der Nummer 0137 7170152.

Da auch ich dummerweise auf die Wáhlwiederholung gedrückt habe und mir den blöden Spruch: Ihr Anruf wurde registriert, anhören durfte, würde ich gerne wissen wie ich mich weiter verhalten soll. Mail oder Brief an Bundesnetzagentur? Anzeige bei der Polizei? Mail oder Breif an Arcor?



Gruss

Chris


----------



## wohlert (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Hallo Chris, schau einfach mal in die Signatur von Aka-Aka.


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

oder hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=45173
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=158961
Beschwerde an rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de
Anfrage nach Letztverantwortlichem: 0137717: info(at)arcor.net
Strafanzeige/Strafantrag! siehe http://www.dialerschutz.de/0137-handy-lockanruf.php#6
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=45145

bekannte Aktenzeichen (auch Einstellungen) an info(at)computerbetrug.de schicken! Betreff: Aka Az


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Dezember 2006)

Hallo,
auch heute bin ich wieder einmal dabei. 
27.12.2006 um 13.09 mit der Pingrufnummer 
0137 717 0146

und kurz vor Weihnachten 
23.12.06, 14.19Uhr
0137 717 0141


Da probiert vermutlich jemand den kompletten Nummernblock durch.
Der Block gehört laut BNA Arcor

http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/eni...69,0/_ss37/___ss37_MABEZ_belegte_RNB_18z.html


(0)137 700 bis (0)137 729 
Tarifziffer: 7 
Mabez-Typ: 1 (Anrufratenobergrenze gemäß AKNN-Spezifikation in Bel./sec / 1000 TelAs: 0,0007) 

Nummernbereich Aktueller Status Netzbetreiber 
(0)137 700 zugeteilt SNT Multiconnect GmbH & Co. KG 
(0)137 701 zugeteilt HanseNet Telekommunikation GmbH 
(0)137 705 zugeteilt Tropolys Service GmbH 
(0)137 707 zugeteilt dtms AG 
(0)137 710 zugeteilt Deutsche Telekom AG 
(0)137 711 zugeteilt BT Ignite GmbH & Co. 
(0)137 713 zugeteilt Mcn tele.com AG 
>(0)137 717 zugeteilt Arcor AG & Co 
(0)137 722 zugeteilt IN-telegence GmbH & Co.KG 
(0)137 727 zugeteilt Colt Telecom GmbH 


Da ich schon einmal vor langer Zeit mit einem Brief erfolgt hatte, erneut die Mail an: mailto:[email protected]

Gruß und einen guten Rutsch

AK


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Weihnachten/Silvester  2006: Hier melden*

Hallo!
Anruf im Vodafone-Netz von der Rufnummer 0137 7170146 heute morgen, 28.12.06 gegen 11 Uhr. Genauer Zeitpunkt nicht angebbar, da ich unbekannte Rufnummer gleich gelöscht habe, also auch nicht zurückgerufen habe. War nicht mein erster 0137-Anruf, der ganz ohne Klingeln in Abwesenheit einging... 
War bei Lesen dieser gegoogelten Webseite erstaunt, dass sich da ein langer fieser Rattenschwanz hinter verbirgt.
Die 013771... wird von Arcor AG & Co. KG, Abteilung FFK, Alfred-Herrhausen-Allee 1, 65760 Eschborn vergeben. 

Gibt es eigentlich Bundesländer, die von solchen Lockanrufen besonders betroffen sind? 

Schneeweiße Grüße (aus aktuellem Wetteranlass) von Lucky Lilli


----------



## MIREI (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Hallo Leute,

heute Morgen um 11:47 bekam ich einen "Anruf in Abwesenheit..."
Die Rufnummer lautet  0137-7170146 , ich habe ein E-Plus Netz.

Es kam eine elektronische Ansage: "Vielen Dank ihr Anruf wurde registriert"

Daraufhin habe ich mich ins Internet begeben und eure Seite gefunden... unglaublich was mit diesen Rufnummern für ein Schindluder getrieben wird.

Da es mein erster "Abzock-Anruf" ist den ich erhalten habe, habe ich bis jetzt nur eine E-Mail an die Bundesnetzagentur gesendet.


----------



## sascha (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*



> Gibt es eigentlich Bundesländer, die von solchen Lockanrufen besonders betroffen sind?



Eher nein, weil ja Mobilfunknummern durchgeklingelt werden. Und selbst wenn da ganze Blöcke durchgerufen werden, sind die Betroffenen ja im ganzen Bundesgebiet verstreut.


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2006/kw52/s24324.html
[email protected]


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Wenn man sich mit dem Thema beschäftigt, wird es richtig spannend. 

Die Fa. Arcor hält sich nach eigenen Angaben auch bei den 0137-Nummern an den Verhaltenskodex der freiwilligen Selbstkontrolle Telefonmehrwertdienste e.V.:
Zitat: "Die Kunden sind
auch bei Arcor-0137-Event-Call zur Einhaltung
des Kodex der FST (Freiwillige
Selbstkontrolle Telefonmehrwertdienste;
siehe fst-ev.org) verpflichtet.
Mehr Verbraucherschutz heißt mehr
Vertrauen, das ist nach Auffassung von
Arcor eine Grundvoraussetzung für gute
Geschäfte." Quelle: http://www.funkschau.de/heftarchiv/pdf/2004/19/fs_0419_s12-s13.pdf

Unter dem VERHALTENSKODEX der  Freiwilligen Selbstkontrolle
Telefonmehrwertdienste e.V.
in der Fassung vom 19.12.2003, geändert durch Beschlüsse der Verhaltenskodexkommission vom
22.01.2004, 04.06.2004, 19.01.2005, 28.02.2005 und 15.09.2005:
steht u.a.:

"III. Weitere spezielle Dienste
...
3. Lockanrufe
Das Vortäuschen eines Anrufs mit dem Ziel des Rückrufs unter einer
Mehrwertdiensterufnummer (sämtliche Nummerngassen) ist untersagt. Eine 0137-
Rufnummer darf nicht als Absenderkennung verwendet werden. Es ist dem
Diensteanbieter untersagt, die CLI zugunsten einer 0137-Rufnummer zu verändern.

IV. Fehlendes bzw. vorgetäuschtes Angebot
Die Nutzung einer Mehrwertdiensterufnummer zum Zwecke des Rückrufs ohne
Angebot oder mit vorgetäuschtem Angebot ist unzulässig (z.B. Angebotsanfragen,
Antworten auf Verkaufsinserate)."

Im Sinne von Punkt III. 3. sollte Arcor doch mehr Interesse am Verbraucherschutz zeigen!? Für Geschädigte ergibt sich mit dem Verstoß gegen diesen Kodex ggfs. eine bessere Rechtslage??? (Leider bin ich kein Jurist). Ich fands ganz interessant.

Liebe Grüße und hey, es kommt immer mehr Schnee runter,  Lucky Lilli

P.S. Im übrigen finde ich dieses Forum sehr informativ und hilfreich zu dem Thema.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Hallo,
hab heute auch einen Lockanruf bekommen:
0137-7170146

werd mich auch gleich mal bei bnetzagentur beschweren.


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> werd mich auch gleich mal bei bnetzagentur beschweren.


gleich in Kopie an info(at)arcor.net schicken

alles weitere:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=45173


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

hallo,

ich hab heute auch zwei anrufe erhalten und leider bei einem angerufen da ich das nicht wußte das es sich dabei um dialer handelt 
die rufnummern lauten 
01377170145
01377170140
bei der ersten hab ich leider zurückgerufen und bekam danke ihr anruf wurde gezählt zuhören. 
darauf hab ich mich im inet schlau gemacht und bin hier gelandet.
meinen provider hab ich auch schon informiert und er sagte mir zu das wenn der betrag bei der nächsten rechnung erscheint mich zu melden und ich den dann gutbeschrieben bekomme.

lg

shadow


----------



## Winni (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Hallo

hatte auch einen Anruf und habe bereits entsprechend reagiert.

Was mich aber, da ich nicht zurückgerufen habe und mir somit auch kein Schaden entstanden ist, vielmehr interessiert: Wo haben die Idioten meine Nummer her? Sicher. Ein Roboter kann die Nummer finden, aber, ich glaube nicht, dass die ......, die dahinter stehen, sich die Mühe machen.

Gibt es da Infos?


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

bin auch reingefallen!
! +491377170146


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*



Winni schrieb:


> Ein Roboter kann die Nummer finden, aber, ich glaube nicht, dass die ......, die dahinter stehen, sich die Mühe machen.


Es werden keine Nummern "gefunden", es werden  tausende von  Nummern automatisiert  angepingt 
Glaubst  du ernsthaft, die haben Zeit dafür, zu prüfen, ob eine Nummer existiert?


----------



## ))Silencer(( (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

+491377170141  23.12.2006 17:38 Uhr
+491377170146  28.12.2006 15:14 Uhr

Hab nicht zurückgerufen (zum Glück). Manchmal hat Faulheit und Desinteresse halt auch sein Gutes... 

))Silencer((


----------



## mkaleu (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Hallo,

heute wieder ein Anruf im D1 Netz. Diesmal von 01377170146 um 11:34. Schreiben an Bundesnetzagentur und Arcor sind raus.

Mike


----------



## ))Silencer(( (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Sorry, hab ja glatt vergessen: Bin bei Vodafone


----------



## Homer6666 (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Habe heute ebenfalls Lockanruf von 01377170146 bekommen. Ist leider nicht der erste. Heiligabend hat die Nummer ebenfalls schon angerufen.

Arcor und die Bundesnetzagentur scheinen die Nummer derzeit jedoch nicht vom Netz nehmen zu wollen (kopfschüttel)


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*



Homer6666 schrieb:


> Arcor und die Bundesnetzagentur scheinen die Nummer derzeit jedoch nicht vom Netz nehmen zu wollen (kopfschüttel)


Die BNetZA hat nicht die Macht das ad hoc durchzudrücken, Arcor ist gefragt und die stellen sich stur


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Habe gerade einen Lockanruf mit der Nummer +491377170146 bekommen und natürlich zurückgerufen. Es kam die Meldung ihr Anfruf wurde gezählt, prima hat mich 98cent gekostet. Als seit auf der Hut vor fiesen Betrügern guten Rutsch.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Hallo, habe jetzt in einer Woche 2 solcher Anrufe bekommen.

1. am 23. Dezember 06 um 18:07 Uhr (0137-7170141)
2. am 28. Dezember 06 um 15:41 Uhr (0137-7170146)

Habe mit E-Plus meinen Vertrag!

Würde mich zwar interessieren was sich hinter diesen Nummern verbirgt, aber zurückgerufen oder aus Neugier angerufen habe ich nicht!

Werde mich aber mal Kundig tun wer dahinter steck.

MfG Mark Wallisch


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Würde mich zwar interessieren was sich hinter diesen Nummern verbirgt,


Das würden wir alle gern wissen, lie  mal weiter vorne, was Arcor dazu sagt 


Unregistriert schrieb:


> Werde mich aber mal Kundig tun wer dahinter steck


tu das, viel Glück und poste es, wenn du was rausgekriegt hast .....


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Habe ebenfalls 2 Anrufe erhalten:
+49 1377170143 (25.12., 14:41 Uhr)
+49 1377170146 (soeben, 28.12., 16:00)
Einmal auf meinem privaten Handy, PhoneHouse, D1
und dann auf meinem Firmenhandy, vodafone D2.
Werde meinen Kollegen schnellstmöglich sagen, dass sie auf gar keinen Fall diese Nummern oder ähnliche, zurückrufen sollen!!
Guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2007!


----------



## Fressenpolierer (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Yo!

ich bin auch bei Vodafone und gerade erst auf die Abzocke aufmerksam geworden.

01377170156 am 28.12.2006 um 12:26, zugeteilt Arcor AG & Co 
01377170141 am 23.12.2006, zugeteilt Arcor AG & Co
01377379950 am 30.07.2006, zugeteilt dtms AG

da ein geiziger Schwabe aber grundsätzlich nicht zurückruft, ist zum Glück kein Schaden entstanden.

Nachricht an Bundesnetzagentur und Arcor geht raus.

Euch nen guten Rutsch!


----------



## Freuerin (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Bei mir wurde auch von geläutet:
01377170141 und 01377170146

Das System dahinter wird ein ganz einfaches sein: PC wählt alle möglichen Rufnummern an (beliebige Kombination) und in dem Moment, in dem er das Signal bekommt, dass die Verbindung aufgebaut wird, legt er auch schon wieder auf - es klingelt aber trotzdem, weil der Wählvorgang und das Klingeln ja mind. einmal ausgeführt werden müssen, bevor der Auflegimpuls durchs Netz gesendet wird.

Nicht ärgern, sondern einfach löschen.

Aber wenn Beschweren bei Arcor etwas hilft, immer doch.
Wobei die, nehm ich mal an, in ihren Nummern-weitervermiet-Verträgen bestimmt auch drin stehen haben, dass sie keine Verantwortung für die Aktionen derer übernehmen, die die Nummernblöcke mieten.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

am 28.12.2006 / 10:56
folgende Nummer:
0137-7170146
mein Netz: e-plus


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Tel 0137-7170146, 28.12.2006 16:27, Netz E-Plus


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Habe inzwischen nicht nur on der 01377170140 und 01377170141 sondern auch von der 01377170146 solche Kurzanrufe erhalten.....


----------



## heise-Leser (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Anruf in Abwesenheit:

0137 7170146 an E-Plus
28.12.2006, 15:29


----------



## Jan78 (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Mich hat es heute auch erwischt.

Locknummer: 01377170146
Betreiber: E-Plus

Anrufzeit: 28.12.2006 10:33

Könnte mir in den A*** beissen. Mail an Bundesnetzagentur ist raus. Acor bekommt auch von mir einen Brief.

Viele Grüße,
Jan


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Mittlerweise hat sich auch heise.de des Thema angenommen:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/83016

So unter anderem: Zitat
"Die Pressestelle von Arcor war bisher nicht zu erreichen, allerdings funktionieren die Rufnummern offensichtlich nicht mehr und man bekommt nur noch einen entsprechenden Hinweis durchgesagt. Die Bundesnetzagentur kann nun ein rückwirkendes Inkassoverbot verhängen, dann braucht man den anfallenden Betrag nicht zu bezahlen. "


----------



## unregistriert (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

01377170141 am 23.12.06 um 17:02
01377170146 am 28.12.06 um 14:39
meine Nummer auch aus E-Plus Netz

Die brauchen wohl noch in diesem Jahr etwas Geld...
Mail an [email protected] ist raus.
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Freuerin (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*



> Mittlerweise hat sich auch heise.de des Thema angenommen:
> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/83016
> 
> So unter anderem: Zitat
> Die Bundesnetzagentur kann nun ein rückwirkendes Inkassoverbot verhängen, dann braucht man den anfallenden Betrag nicht zu bezahlen. "



das wäre ja schön!


----------



## niko (28 Dezember 2006)

Anruf in Abwesenheit:

0137 7170143 an T-Mobile
Zeit 25.12.2006 22:32


----------



## paula (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Lockanruf "in Abwesenheit" am 24.12.06,

++49137 - 7170 142 ins Vodafone-Netz (D 2)

Habe nur kurz geguckt, "0173" gelesen und zurückgerufen; es 
kam die Ansage "Ihr Anruf wurde gezählt. Vielen Dank."

Frechheit!


----------



## Kai Kordel, Trier (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Bei mir war es am 24.12.2006 um 16:48Uhr mit Nummer 0137/7170142

Mein Netz ist Vodafone D2 mit 0174er Vorwahl.


Grüße aus Trier


Kai Kordel


----------



## OllerTeddy (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Hallo,

ich hatte 2 Mal das "Vergnügen":

0137 7170141 am 23.12.06 18:37 Uhr und
0137 7170146 am 28.12.06 16:10 Uhr 

bin bei E-Plus mit 0177-Vorwahl.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## oli26 (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Ich habe mittlerweile 2 Anrufe bekommen einmal am 23.12.06 um 10:50 Uhr von der Rufnr. 
0 137 717 70 141​und heute am 28.12.06 um 8:36 Uhr von der Rufnr.
0 137 717 70 146​
mein Netz ist D2 (Vodafone)

Aber was ich nicht verstehe ist, dass ich 2 Handys habe und immer nur das eine betroffen ist wobei beide die selbe Vorwahl haben.

Gruß

Oliver B.


----------



## Hotstepper13 (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Bei mir kam auch mal wieder so ein Ding rein... (hab aber nicht zurückgerufen da ich die masche kannte)

0137 71 70 144
Am 26.12.06 um 17:35

Auf meinen fast neuen (1 monat alt) E-Plus Base Anschluss (Vorwahl 0178)


----------



## FlowerPower (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Habe heute auch einen Anruf um 8:18 bekommen
0173/7170146
Anbieter Vodafone.

Brief an Bundesnetzagentur ist raus. 
Mal schauen was passiert.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Habe am 28.12.2006 um 16:08 einen Anruf von 0137.7170146 erhalten.
Es hat 1x geklingelt.
Ich kannte den Trick nicht und habe zurückgerufen.
Es kam ein Ansagetext: Vielen Dank, Ihr Anruf wurde gezählt.
Mein Provider nutzt das E-plus Netz. Meine Vorwahl ist: 0163...

Habe diese Abzocke soeben bei der Bundesnetzagentur zur Anzeige gebracht.

Mein Provider blau.de (vorher debitel-light) hat leider keinen Service, bei dem man Sonderrufnummern sperren kann.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

zack und auch dabei 0171 7798 xxx mit der rufnummer 0137 17 xxxx

was tun?


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> zack und auch dabei 0171 7798 xxx mit der rufnummer 0137 17 xxxx
> 
> was tun?


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=45173


----------



## Mugel (28 Dezember 2006)

*Lockanruf*

HI ich habe auch so einen Pinganruf bekommen.

Ich habe O2 als Netz.

0137 7170156 hat mich heute den 28.12.2006 um 16.33 angerufen 1* geklinget (war neben Handy)

0137 7170141 hat mich am 23.12.2006 um 19.01 angerufen, war in meiner Abwesenheitsliste.

Werde demnächst ne Mail oder Fax an die Netzangentur schreiben.


MFG 

Mugel


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> ich hab heute auch zwei anrufe erhalten und leider bei einem angerufen da ich das nicht wußte das es sich dabei um dialer handelt
> die rufnummern lauten
> ...



hab vergessen ich bin bei o2 und die beiden nummern sind arcor nummern, meine angst ist das ich jetzt evtl. über teure einwahlnummern wweitergeleitet werde wenn ich jemanden anrufe da das bei den o.g. nummern auch genutzt wird nicht nur die ansage 
woran kann ich das erkennen???????

lg

shadow


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Mittlerweise hat sich auch heise.de des Thema angenommen:
> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/83016
> 
> So unter anderem: Zitat
> "Die Pressestelle von Arcor war bisher nicht zu erreichen, allerdings funktionieren die Rufnummern offensichtlich nicht mehr und man bekommt nur noch einen entsprechenden Hinweis durchgesagt. Die Bundesnetzagentur kann nun ein rückwirkendes Inkassoverbot verhängen, dann braucht man den anfallenden Betrag nicht zu bezahlen. "


Gestern gingen die Nummern noch... Das habe ich extra ausprobiert 
Ich bin ja bei einem Provider, der 0137 nicht mal mehr auf die Rechnung schreibt, wenn die BNetzA ein Inkassoverbot verhängt. Und selbst wenn... 2x 0,98 investiere ich gerne, um die Tatenlosigkeit von Arcor zu dokumentieren...


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Bin auch drauf reingefallen. Absendernummer: 01377170146. mach mir aber nicht die Mühe rauszufinden, wer das sein könnte. Mein Netz: talkline bzw. Eplus. hoffe ihr findet Wege, diesen Scheiss zu unterbinden!
Gruß, Niklas


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Update Heise.de

"Thomas Rompczyk, Pressesprecher von Arcor, hat inzwischen gegenüber heise online bestätigt, dass die Rufnummer baldmöglichst abgeschaltet werden. Bereits gestern habe man die Weitergabe von Geldern, die man von den Mobilfunkbetreibern anteilig erhalte, gestoppt. Betreiber der fraglichen Rufnummernblöcke sei die Firma INA Service GmbH mit Sitz in Hamburg. Nach Informationen von Arcor ermittle die Kripo Osnabrück bereits wegen gewerblichen Betrugs. Einige der betroffenen Nummern werden auch auf der Seite w*w.voting24.net verwendet, auf der man tatsächlich – wie für die verwendeten Televotingnummern vorgesehen – an einer "Abstimmung" über die Einführung der Mehrwertsteuer teilnehmen kann. 
"

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/83016


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=179353#post179353

aha! INA ist also der Nummernweiterverwender [@mods: "INA" als Dreibuchstabensuche freischalten!]... Und auf voting24.n** werden die ganz legal eingesetzt... Nur: Was interessiert eigentlich eine Firma aus Baabda die deutsche Mehrwertsteuer? Die Firma stammt aus dem Libanon.... Na: wenigstens habe ich in der Heise-Meldung das Wort "Osnabrück" gelesen - und Osnabrück reimt sich auf "zum Glück" 

INA Service GmbH, HRB 96470
Papenreye 63
22453 Hamburg
(siehe Impressum ina-germany)
http://www.abendblatt.de/extra/service/100591.html?show=555665
http://www.abendblatt.de/extra/service/100591.html?show=544781

Nicht zu verwechseln mit

HRB 81039::
INA Germany AG,
Papenreye 63
22453 Hamburg


> Durch Beschluss des Amtsgerichts Hamburg (67 b IN 461/05) vom 01.03.2006 ist über das Vermögen der Gesellschaft das Insolvenzverfahren eröffnet. Die Gesellschaft ist aufgelöst. Von Amts wegen eingetragen.


http://www.abendblatt.de/extra/service/100591.html?show=547638
(siehe whois ina-germany)

verwirrend, wohin man schaut, das...
http://www.vzbv.de/go/presse/698/index.html
(Das war aber noch die INA GERMANY AG)


> Eine an Minderjährige gerichtete Werbung für Handy-Klingeltöne, in der nur der Minutenpreis angegeben wird, ist wettbewerbswidrig. Mit diesem Urteil des Bundesgerichtshofes endet ein über vierjähriges Verfahren des Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverbandes (vzbv) gegen den Klingeltonanbieter INA Germany AG. Das oberste Gericht bestätigte mit seinem Urteil die Auffassung des vzbv und der Vorinstanzen, dass die kritisierte Werbung wettbewerbswidrig ist, da sie die geschäftliche Unerfahrenheit von Kindern und Jugendlichen ausnutzt. "Das Urteil setzt Maßstäbe beim Schutz minderjähriger Handynutzer", sagte vzbv-Vorstand E*M*


bisschen Futter für die Medien


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Wir erhielten auf unserem Handy ( Vertrag bei O² ) am 23.12.06 ( 2 x  ) und am 28.12.06 einen Anruf von 01377170146. Leider riefen wir am 23. zurück. Mal sehen was uns dafür für Kosten entstehen. Am 28.12. riefen wir nicht zurück.Jetzt sind wir dank des Forums schlauer.


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> ... Und auf voting24.n** werden die ganz legal eingesetzt... Nur: Was interessiert eigentlich eine Firma aus Baabda die deutsche Mehrwertsteuer? Die Firma stammt aus dem Libanon....


Sowas nennt man Vernebelungstaktik oder auch Potemkinsche Dörfer...
Der Trick  kommt mir so bekannt vor, hat das nicht schon mal einer von den 
Knaben  durchgezogen?


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Tach zusammen, habe heute einen verpassten Anruf mit dieser Nummer gehabt, habe 3 mal versucht zurück zurufen. Eine Stimme sagte mir jedesmal, dass diese Nummer nicht verfügbar ist, bitte rufen Sie die Auskunft an. Entstehen mir bei dieser Ansage auch Kosten ? An wen soll ich mich wenden ?

Gruß

André


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Eine Stimme sagte mir jedesmal, dass diese Nummer nicht verfügbar ist, bitte rufen Sie die Auskunft an. Entstehen mir bei dieser Ansage auch Kosten ?


Glück gehabt 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=179324#post179324
die Nummern sind wohl schon abgeschaltet


			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> Die Rufnummern funktionieren nun offensichtlich nicht mehr und man bekommt nur noch einen entsprechenden Hinweis durchgesagt.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Dezember 2006)

*0137-7170146*

Heute ein Anruf, 1 Sekunde klingeln und weg - ich war eine halbe Sekunde zu spät, Handy lag neben mir *mist*

Nummer des Anrufers: 01377170146
Zeit: 28.12.2006 um 18:09 Uhr

Ich hab Eplus und habe natürlich nicht zurückgerufen


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Am 26.12.06 gegen 19:00 Uhr: Kurzanruf mit 0137-7170144.

Rückruf habe ich mir 'erspart'.

Hoffentlich hört dieser &%$'*§ bald auf!


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Diese Betrüger inszenierten und konstruierten doch wohl im Nachhinein eine "Umfrage zur Mehrwertsteuererhöhung", zumindest auf den Ping-Nummern 0137-7170146 und 0137-7170156 (die wohl erst heute Mittag "ins Geschehen eingriff").

Naja, bei der StA Osnabrück ist die Sache ja in guten Händen.



> Voting24.net
> 
> Was halten Sie von der Erhöhung der Mehrwertsteuer auf 19%?
> 
> ...



Die Seite voting24.net ist wohl in Baabda im Libanon registriert.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Hallo,
habe am 23.12.06 um 20:11 Uhr einen Anruf (1x anklingeln lassen) mit Nummer 01377170141 bekommen und am 28.12.06 um 17:41 Uhr das gleiche von dieser Nummer 01377170146. Wollte als erstes anrufen aber die Nummer war bei meinenm Handy gesperrt und vom Festnetz aus existiert die Nummer gar nicht. Habe mich jetzt im Internet schlau gemacht. Auf der Webseite www.dailerschutz.de habe ich zu der Nummer leider nix gefunden. Wäre klasse wenn mir jemand zu der Nummer was sagen (schreiben) könnte.
mfg Tobi


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Dieser Fall ist der Polizei und Staatsanwaltschaft bekannt und niemand unternimmt etwas. Würde es sich hier um Steuergelder handeln, wären die Verantwortlichen längst hinter Gittern. Das ist Demokratie. Wetten, dass die Verbrecher ungeschoren davon kommen ??? Dumm, wer ehrlich sein Geld verdient!


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Auf der Webseite www.dailerschutz.de habe ich zu der Nummer leider nix gefunden. Wäre klasse wenn mir jemand zu der Nummer was sagen (schreiben) könnte.
> mfg Tobi


Due solltest den Namen unserer  Schwesterdomain schon richtig schreiben
dann wird dir  geholfen 
http://www.dialerschutz.de/0137-handy-lockanruf.php
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=45173


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Dieser Fall ist der Polizei und Staatsanwaltschaft bekannt und niemand unternimmt etwas. Würde es sich hier um Steuergelder handeln, wären die Verantwortlichen längst hinter Gittern. Das ist Demokratie. Wetten, dass die Verbrecher ungeschoren davon kommen ??? Dumm, wer ehrlich sein Geld verdient!



Entweder kannst du nicht lesen oder kA...
Die Rufnummern wurden deaktiviert und wahrscheinlich wird die Rechnungslegung im Nachhinein untersagt...
Ein Verfahren wegen gewerblichen Betrug läuft auch also was soll noch passieren ?
SEK in die Firma oder gleich TNT ?


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

+ 1377170146 
28.12.06, 18:23h, Dauer: 2 sec.
O2-Netz
Anruf habe ich mir "gespart"


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich wird die Rechnungslegung im Nachhinein untersagt...?


schon richtig, nur die Prepaidkunden haben die A..karte.


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Dumm, wer ehrlich sein Geld verdient!


In diesem Fall wird wahrscheinlich kein Geld verdient. Ob zwangsweise oder freiwillig - jedenfalls hat arcor die Gelder gestoppt und da wird trotz Super-Voting wohl kein Geld fliessen. Satz mit X - war wohl nix. Und sich dann auch noch Th*o*r*s* Zorn zuziehen. Echt blöd gelaufen für die 0137-Betrüger.


----------



## Silvio Graf (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Ich wurde am 28.12.2006 um 18:06 Uhr von folgender Nummer kurz angeklingelt 1x:

Rückruf wurde nicht getätigt

01377170146 Inhaber scheint Arcor AG & Co zu sein.

Eine Email an [email protected] wurde ebenso bereits versendet.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*



Silvio Graf schrieb:


> 01377170146 Inhaber scheint Arcor AG & Co zu sein.


posten die leute eigentlich oft hier ohne  auch nur einen Blick auf Vorgängerpostings
 zu "verschwenden" ?


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> posten die leute eigentlich oft hier ohne  auch nur einen Blick auf Vorgängerpostings zu "verschwenden" ?


Ja. Aber macht nichts, solange es genügend Leute gibt die gaaaanz genau schauen, zB auf :stumm:


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Am 27.12.2006 um 18:52 Uhr Nummer 01377170145; Anruf an eine Jamba-Nummer von E-Plus

Kripo, Staatsanwaltschaften, Arcor und BnAg sind informiert

Noch nen guten Rutsch, bis zum nächsten Jahr, wenn's dann wieder heisst:

"Entgangener Anrufe!"


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Sowas nennt man Vernebelungstaktik oder auch Potemkinsche Dörfer...
> Der Trick  kommt mir so bekannt vor, hat das nicht schon mal einer von den
> Knaben  durchgezogen?


 Ja. Dein Gedächtnis täuscht Dich nicht... Das war die Alicantefraktion des "Magdeburger Kreisels" (0137727xxxx)


----------



## gavane (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Hallo, stehe schon einige Seiten vorher einmal drin und gehöre ebenfalls zu den "Idioten", die aus Unwissenheit zurückgerufen haben, und habe im Gegensatz zu anderen alle aktuellen Einträge gelesen 

Möchte noch kurz nen unqualifizierten Kommentar loswerden zu einer Frage: 
"SEK in die Firma oder TNT"
Bei der Vorgehensweise der Firma finde ich beides akzeptabel und beteilige mich gerne an den Kosten 

Werde weiterhin verfolgen, wie sich der Fall entwickelt.

Viele Grüße


----------



## dvill (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Es gibt auch Erklärungen, die klären nichts und werfen umso mehr Fragen auf.

Arcor ist z.B. Mitglied im FST e.V. und ECO-Verband und sollte sich daher an gewisse Regeln und Normen halten. Wenn nun MABEZ-Nummern von Arcor durch hinreichend viele Zwischenmieterschichten dort ankommen, wo von den Regeln und Normen nichts mehr übrig bleibt, dann sollte man die eigene Vorgehensweise mal kritisch prüfen.

Ein Wort des Bedauerns wäre wohl das Minimum gewesen. Die Chance ist vertan.

Anbei ein Trace zum Voting-Server mit einem sehr bekannten Namen für das Netz. Da ist Arcor ja in bester Gesellschaft.


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

und immer noch wird munter weitergepingt:



			
				Heise-Forum schrieb:
			
		

> 28. Dezember 2006 19:41
> die nummeren scheinen noch nicht ausgeschaltet zu sein
> 
> habe gerade eben 19:38 28.12.2006 einen anruf von der
> 01377170146 erhalten.



Der Pinger aus dem Libanon (oder sein deutscher Hintermann) wollte bestimmt wissen, ob du für oder gegen die MWSteuer-Erhöhung bist!:lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

So einfach lassen sich doch nicht die Ping-Computer abschalten,  die Rufnummernkennung 
ist doch eh gefaked 


dvill schrieb:


> Arcor ist z.B. Mitglied im FST e.V. und ECO-Verband und sollte sich daher an gewisse Regeln und Normen halten.


Wer sonntags in die  Kirche geht,  ist  nicht zwangsläufig ein Heiliger. Außerdem, dem FST anzugehören
ist wahrhaftig keine Aussage über normgerechtes  Verhalten. Die Dialerabzocker  vergangener Tage 
waren auch im FST


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*



JohnnyBGoode schrieb:


> Der Pinger aus dem Libanon (oder sein deutscher Hintermann) wollte bestimmt wissen, ob du für oder gegen die MWSteuer-Erhöhung bist!


Mal langsam! Es gibt keinen Hinweis darauf, dass der in Frankreich lebende Libanese identisch mit dem Pinger ist.
P.S.: War nicht mal ein FST-Vorstand bei der (alten) INA? Ehe er in die "eine interaktive Welt" auszog, unter dem Dach der Bahamas-Holding?


----------



## dvill (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Wer sonntags in die  Kirche geht,  ist  nicht zwangsläufig ein Heiliger. Außerdem, dem FST anzugehören ist wahrhaftig keine Aussage über normgerechtes  Verhalten. Die Dialerabzocker  vergangener Tage waren auch im FST


Keine Frage.

Ich wäre der letzte, diesen Verein zu loben.

Er hat aber einen Kodex, der wenigstens in einem Punkt sehr klar ist: Ping-Betrügereien sind verboten. Wenn das in den Nutzungsbedingungen von Arcor bindend verankert ist, sollte jedenfalls die Auszahlung der Beute sicher vermieden werden können.


----------



## stixi (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Mich hat es leider auch erwischt. Da die Nummer 0137/71xxxx war, ging ich von einem normalen Handyanruf aus. Tja, wenn man nicht hinsieht. Ich dachte 0173/71xxx.

Hier verdienen natürlich wieder alle mit. Der Anruf dieser Nummer kostet 98 Cent. Und über die paar Cent wird sich doch keiner aufregen. DOCH, ich rege mich darüber auf. Möchte mal wissen, was ARCOR sagen würde, wenn jeder Kunde "nur" 98 Cent von der Rechnung abziehen würde.

Ich wäre dafür, dass wir, die Betroffenen uns zusammentun sollten und eine Sammelklage gegen ARCOR anstreben sollten. Mal sehen wieviel paar Cent ARCOR mit dieser Masche verdient hat.

Ich hatte auch noch vor, bei ARCOR einen DSL-Anschluss abzuschließen. Das hat sich natürlich erledigt. [.....]

Wäre schön, wenn der Kopf dieser Betrügermasche bekannt würde. Am besten mit Adresse und Telefonnummer, damit wir uns persönlich bei ihm bedanken können. Vielleicht will sich ja einer aus dessen Schafherde nicht mehr an dieser Gaunerei beteiligen und teilt uns allen mit, wer hier die Fäden zieht.

Ich habe jedenfalls die Schnauze absolut voll. Ständig will einem jemand etwas verkaufen. Da dies nicht mehr funktioniert, betrügt man die anständigen Bürger eben ganz offensichtlich mit dieser Masche.

Schöne Grüße an alle Mitbetrogenen.
Stixi


_Teil wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*



stixi schrieb:


> Ich wäre dafür, dass wir, die Betroffenen uns zusammentun sollten und eine Sammelklage gegen ARCOR anstreben sollten.


Es gibt keine  Sammelklage in Deutschland, außer du kannst eine Verbraucherzentrale dazu überreden, 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=27882


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Hallo Zusammen,

wurde am 24.12.06 um 8:24 Uhr angerufen und da ich ein Geschäftshandy habe, hab ich nicht genau drauf geachtet und zurückgerufen. Dachte noch, was ist das für eine seltsame Nummer. War etwas irritiert und habe trotzdem zurückgerufen.  Kunde bei T-Mobile, Nummer 0151 xxx

Hab daraufhin dieT-Mobile Service-Stelle angerufen, weil mir nach der Aktion schon bewußt war, daß ich einem Telefonspam aufgessesen bin. Die haben mir nur die Auskunft gegeben, daß ich eine Votingnummer angerufen habe. 

Ist doch seltsam das T-Mobile von dieser Aktion anscheinend nichts mitbekommen hat???? 

Hab leider die Info nach meinem Anruf bei T-Mobile entdeckt. Hoffe das sie die Typen kriegen?

Gruß

Markus


----------



## technofreak (28 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe Pfingsten/Sommer/Herbst/Weihnachten  2006: Hier melden*

Herzliche Bitte  von weiteren  me too Postings Abstand  zu nehmen. Wer es noch nicht weiß, 
hier stehen die Hinweise, was zu tun ist 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=45173
und der aktuelle Informationsstand
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=179324#post179324

seit Beginn der Pingwelle am 22.12 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=178511#post178511
sind rund 500 Postings geschrieben worden.  Solange die Pingwelle lief, machte das Sinn,
da darüber ständig neue Pingnummern und  das Ausmaß des Angriffs bekannt wurde 
Da die Nummern jetzt abgeschaltet sind, macht das nachträgliche "ich war auch dabei" 
keinen großen Sinn

wer dennoch seine  Meldung loswerden möchte , kann das hier tun
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=45195
ansonsten bitte nur Postings die neue Information oder Erkenntnisse liefern


----------



## technofreak (29 Dezember 2006)

*AW: 0137-Lockanrufe über Arcor Weihnachten 2006 : Hier melden*

*hier geht es weiter *


----------

